# The big bad charters gang! Lol



## kiki04

Please feel free to add anything I missed!

Basically charting helps give you a good indication of whats going on in your body. It is beneficial when TTC because there are several indicators of ovulation such as cervical position, cervical mucous (CM), and temp. A basic run down of temping is that it follows a triphasic pattern, meaning there will be 3 "averages" during one cycle. When AF shows, your temp should maintain a certain temp range for a week or two, then just prior to the big O your temp will drop and then after the big O your temp shoots right back up, but higher then where it was in the first part of your cycle. As a standard it will stay high if you are pg but will drop back down to the original temp range if not just a couple days before AF shows again. This is all just averages as each chart will vary.

It is beneficial because you can learn if you are ovulating or not. If you do not see the triphasic shift in your temp patterns and it maintains one general range all month, that could mean it is an annovulatory (no O) cycle. All women can experience this from time to time but if it becomes a repetitive each month make a dr apt and go in educated saying... Im not ovulating! It is also beneficial because it will teach/show you your most fertile days when it is best to pounce on hubby :haha: This increasing your chance of conception. On the flip side it also teaches you your fertile days when NOT to have sex if you are not ttc. Charting can also be known as natural family planning and can be a very successful method of birth control if done right... but I wouldn't suggest that until you have charted for quite a while to really have a good grasp on your cycles and have fully learned your own body's cues of fertility. 

There is soooooo much more but I dont want to overwhelm people but if anyone else wants to add something feel free!

I am also currently teaching a coworker how to chart and I am chart stalking her now too :rofl:


----------



## Dimples81

sorry this maybe a really stupid question but where do you take your temperature and how? or is it just normal like a normal thermometer as if you where checking for illness?


----------



## Beccaboop

Dimples81 said:


> sorry this maybe a really stupid question but where do you take your temperature and how? or is it just normal like a normal thermometer as if you where checking for illness?

I was wondering that too I didnt want to ask.


----------



## CharW

Hello! Just joined up to the forum ladies, but I'm very big on the charting too, as did it before we conceived number 1, and it worked first month trying! (Just know we won't get so lucky this time around...) I'd recomend a digital thermometer as you want a very accurate reading, and you just pop it under your tongue and take a reading a soon as you wake up in the morning and before you've begun to move around etc. I actually bought one from boots in a 'fertility pack' for less than £10 last time around, which came with a handy little booklet explaining all about it, and for you to note your charts in. Was a good buy - I'm just about to start doing it again...!


----------



## CharW

Kiki04, or any other charting whizzes, do you know if your body sticks to the same fertility pattern over the years? I know when my fertile window was three years ago(!). Just wondering if it's likely to be the same now?


----------



## kiki04

It can change over time because hormone levels change with age... but it shouldnt change drastically... trauma/illness/disease such as m/c PCOS etc etc will cause a change as well. 

I use a normal thermometer (digital) and I take it orally every morning between 6:30-7:30am. :thumbup: It goes to one decimal point. It is very important that your temp be taken at the same time every day before you get out of bed, have a sip of a drink or go pee etc etc etc. Just wake up and pop the thermometer in your mouth... some women do it vaginally but thats not for me...


----------



## Dimples81

see i was envisaging having to put a tampon shaped thermometer in ur vagina every day. Glad you can do it orally!


----------



## Charliemarina

ok girls im going to write a LONG in deph reply here for anyone who wants to know more about how ovulation actually works, how OPK's work, how to use them ect..i will do my best not to confuse anyone lol ok here goes..

lets start with the female menstrual cycle itself.... every woman knows the basics about it, eg: your get af on cd1 then half way through cycle you ovulate then few weeks later af comes again, but im going to explain what each phase of your cycle is and what happens....
there are 4 phases to a menstrual cycle.

1) AF (menstrual phase)

then as soon as af leaves you are..

2) in your follicular phase...

this phase is triggered by a special hormone called Follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH)
during this time this hormone will cause your ovaries to produce ovarian follicles (these follicles or cysts will contain a mature egg)
during the last 2 days of this phase u will start to release a hormone called LH (this is the hormone OPk's pick up, but more on that later), LH will then surge up real high and this will then trigger a mature follicle to rupture (ovulation/release an egg)
the day that the follicle ruptures is phase.....

3) Ovualtion!!

once egg is released you are then in your 4th phase...

4) luteal phase

this phase begins the day after ovulation day and lasts till you either get af or :bfp:

during this phase your progesterone hormone will become alot higher, and the cyst/follicle that released the egg will close up and become what you call a corpus luteam, both progesterone and the corpus luteam will sustain a pregnancy if one is to be created, if not then your progesterone level will dramatically fall around 14 days ish after ovulation and cause AF to show and the corups luteam will shrink and disappear as it is not needed.

your then back to your first phase again..AF.


i hope that wasnt to confusing for everyone iv tired to be as basic as possible :)

ok so thats the "cycle" covered.... now to explain OPK's and charting as best and basic as i can....

ok we will start with OPK as the above information helps understand what im going to say also....

ok OPK pick up that hormone i just spoke about LH, LH stands for Luteinizing hormone and this is what OPKs look for, now we always have some form of low level of LH in us all through our cycle but it peaks very high around 2 days before ovulation day, this is why there a great indicator of O coming so u dont miss it :thumbup: alot of people find OPK quite confusing coz theres nearly always a faint line is the positive test area, this is due to the test picking up ur low level of LH, it is only when the test area line is as dark as or darker than the control line..... here are some pics of my progression from negative to positive so its easier to understand....

in the first pic you can see the progression over a period of days, the first 4 tests are negative as they are not the same darkness as the control or darker, but the bottom 2 are positive, the first of the 2 is a good pos but the last is a beaming positive (i have high LH during ov always have lol)

the second pic is a close up of a positive opk, i hope these help.

its best to start testing with opks around 4-5 days before ur due to ov (roughly cd10), if u have longer cycles then i would still advise starting testing at cd10 just in case, you just may be testing for many days before u get ur pos, but the more u learn ur cycle the later u can leave testing with OPK coz u just know its not your time yet but for starters who dont know there cycles id defo recommend testing as early as cd9 and everyday from then on.

also with OPK its advised to not test with FMU, reason being is that LH synthasises (sp?) in your system whilst your asleep so LH even if high later on that day would more than likely be low and cause a false neg, so always use second uring or later for most accurate results :thumbup:

once u have gotten your positive OPK i personally advise to keep testing until its neg again, but once u got ur pos you can expect to ov within 48 hours of taking that test :)

now using OPK alone is not as good as it sounds, sometimes u can gear for ov get a pos and not ov (iv had it happen mannnnnnny times) this is where charting ur temp comes into things......

charting ur temps will give u an exact day you ovulated BUT it will only confirm ovulation 3 days after u oved (this is why opk go well with it as they give u advance notice for :sex:)

when u first start to temp u will need a BBT (here is a link for cheap but fab BBT thermometer, i use it and its never let me down in years).....
https://www.amazon.co.uk/BABYMAD-DI...2GIA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314273377&sr=8-1

you need to start temping at the very first day of your cycle (first day of af is cd1)

you need to try and take ur temp whilst still in bed and around the same time each day, u then input the temp and any cervical mucus into your chart (link to FF chart site... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/) just sign up and it has LOADS of info on ovulation and charting itself (theres even a course :thumbup:)

its really quite simple once u get into it.

u will find that during ur af and follicular phase (from af to O) that ur temps will stay within a range, u may also find that a few days before ov wen ur OPK should be pos that ur temp may slowly drop a tad lower than its been since af and stays low till ov is complete or it may just suddenly drop on the day of O then shoot back up the next day (iv experienced both)

the day after ov day u should find that ur temp is higher than all ur previous temps, it can also rise slowly after ov so if 2 days after ov its not way high it doesnt mean u didnt ov its just taking its time, your temp should now stay high until af is due, if u havent got pregnant u may find that a few days before af is due ur temps start to slowly drop down til af shows, or u could find that on day af is about to show ur temps just plummets back down to pre-ov range and af hits :(, now if u managed to get preg ur temps wont drop and af wont show :thumbup:,

id advise not to keep temping once a :bfp: has been gotten for simple reason that temps during pregnancy are erratic and as soon as u get a lower temp than the day before all panic breaks out, from experience it aint worth the stress.

SO thats it girls and OMG just seen how long this post is i doubt anyone will even bother reading it, if u do manage it then i hope it helped and didnt confuse you, if anyone wants to add anything i forgot pls do :)
 



Attached Files:







opkprogress.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 36









posopk.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## kiki04

I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:


:haha: thanks hun, thought id help u out coz explaining this whole ttc charting thing is kinda head banging. your chart looking good hunny im starting mine tomorrow morning will send u link xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

and ooooo i think today is ur O day :winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

I think so too! But this is still early for me too :shrug: Oh well... if this gives me a more normal cycle, shorter, less waiting until that BFP in about 6-7 months :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :haha: thanks hun, thought id help u out coz explaining this whole ttc charting thing is kinda head banging. your chart looking good hunny im starting mine tomorrow morning will send u link xxxxClick to expand...

Yes can be head banging... trying to explain it when ppl look at you like :wacko: But you worded it perfectly and I am going to print it off for my coworker I am teaching about charting... but to me it really is a very simple concept once you "get it" :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

hopefully ur body is becoming more reg hun, its defo what u want when ur TTCing :thumbup:, 

right today i started bleeding again no doubt still from that bloody depo jab :hissy: so iv used today as cd1 and im going to start temping tomorrow, i have set up a chart hun its in my sig, i bet im going to have a seriously screwed up cycle, no doubt have loads of spotting, probs wont ov, the cycle will prob last a million days but hey hoo suppose id better get on with it, im sure one depo jab shouldnt take long to rid?? its not like iv been on it for years just the 1 jab?? hoping i get reg soon, have some OPK on way too :thumbup:, you using opk hun??? there great when not ttc coz give u good advance to stop bedding lol thats how im using them for now :haha:


----------



## kiki04

No I havent ordered the OPK's yet but I think I am going to hit up ebay and get some IC from there :thumbup: I used the digitals with smiley faces in June but those are WAY too expensive :wacko: I think I will try them for next month and carry on with them until we start TTC so I really have a better understanding of my cycle since my d&c. It has totally changed since then and I have no clue what is going on in this body of mine right now.... so its a good thing that I have a few months to figure it out yet!

As for the depo shot... I would assume that just one shot can't cause too much disturbance to your system and should be out pretty quick. How long does one shot last? Like 3 months or something isn't it?

I can't wait to start Chart Stalking you! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

yup 3 months hun, thing is iv bled the whole time, give or take a day when its been spotting rather than full on bleeding, doc done blood test turns out im now anaemic due to bleeding a medium to heavy flow for 3 months solid :wacko: hopefully it will stop soon this bleeding now is heavy enough to class as af so lets see how this cycle goes.
i also used those CB smiley faces one years back never got a pos on it and it cost a bomb for only 7 sticks!!! i think i ran out before i even oved LOL.

regarding ur D&C after mine it messed me up loads for a good few months, after i had the D&C i didnt bleed hardly at all and i had a fantastic cycle, i oved cd10 (really early for me) and had af exactly 14 days later i was really impressed thought id be normal but OMG nope, every cycle i oved at diff times and my LP was erratic too, one cycle i oved cd28!!! i mean WTF im ment to be at end of cycle on cd28, it took about 7-8 months before i got reg again, then i think i got preg about 4 months after that with LO.

am i right in thinking ur awaiting OH to have a VR?? also hun so sorry about ur loss i cannot begin to imagine what that was like big :hugs:, got admit so glad iv met someone who has been through similar to me and is TTC same time as me, looks like were be buddys for a while chick :)

oooo do u use MSN hun?? xx


----------



## kiki04

Yes you are correct! We got pg by surprise with #4 in february, and he got the V done on April and lost the baby end of May so we have decided we are getting the VR and never getting the V done again... cuz you just never know! And thank you :hugs: 

Your cycles sound like how mine are going since then as well... My first one was 41 days, and thats when I used those CRAZY expensive smiley face ones and I too ran out before I got a positive :rofl: So I thought... forget that plan! :haha: Then my second one was 36 days but I wasn't temping so I dont know my OV day but if I remember my OV pains I am pretty sure it was high 20's by the time I did :shrug: Now this one seems like it might be a little more on target... yikes! Maybe it is a good thing I have to wait awhile so I dont drive myself insane during wacky TTC cycles. :wacko: How long ago was your m/c? :hugs:

And wow... steady bleeds for that long! No wonder you became anemic :hugs: Poor thing! :hugs: Hopefully if this is AF for you it will begin to taper off afterwards and slowly start getting out of your system... I have heard alot of stories like that though, which is just one more reason any form of birth control freaks me out! It just doesnt seem natural to me :shrug:

And I totally agree it is so nice to have someone I can relate so much too! Now you're stuck with me wether you like it or not :rofl: I dont use MSN but I am on FB if that helps :haha:


----------



## kiki04

I use alot of smilies apparently :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

:rofl: oh im always using a ton of smileys :blush: i think they make the post look pretty :haha:

my MC was a while ago now in 2009 i found out at 12 week scan baby didnt make it and had passed away around 10-11 weeks :( i had a D&C which wasnt done properly and 6 weeks later i hemoraged due to retained products that got infected so i was taken to hosp for an ERPC which thankfully got rid of the left tissue (placenta) i was sooo ill, thought id been damaged thought id never have a baby again but i did :dance:
im really looking forward to temping and stuff again i really enjoyed it last time.....oh how sad am i :rofl:, its like i know i cant ttc yet but by temping and getting know myself again feels like im at least working towards it at least DYKWIM??


----------



## Charliemarina

oh yay FB im on there tooo PM me ur details i'll add u, im patsy thompson just so u know its me lolxxx


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> :rofl: oh im always using a ton of smileys :blush: i think they make the post look pretty :haha:
> 
> my MC was a while ago now in 2009 i found out at 12 week scan baby didnt make it and had passed away around 10-11 weeks :( i had a D&C which wasnt done properly and 6 weeks later i hemoraged due to retained products that got infected so i was taken to hosp for an ERPC which thankfully got rid of the left tissue (placenta) i was sooo ill, thought id been damaged thought id never have a baby again but i did :dance:
> im really looking forward to temping and stuff again i really enjoyed it last time.....oh how sad am i :rofl:, its like i know i cant ttc yet but by temping and getting know myself again feels like im at least working towards it at least DYKWIM??

Wow thats quite a whirlwind of stuff to go through :hugs: Im so glad you were able to continue having babies! You sure make cute ones!!

I agree with the temping though, it makes me feel proactive and like its just around the corner :happydance:

And I will be sure to add you! I am Krissy Dola :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Hahahaha there is a ton of you on there so I dont know which one to add :rofl: I will wait for your request :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Temp spike again today!! Big spike this time just like the drop... sooooo now I wait another 2-3 days to see if I get my crosshairs and then find out if I HAD A NORMAL O THIS CYCLE!!! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

:dance: i think u oved defo :) really hope u get the normal cycle hun :), i done my first temp today :dance: its the lowest temp i think iv ever recorded i was always around 36.0 pre ov this morning was 35.0 man things change after u have a baby, could be depo shot too.

also iv added up the week since my depo shot and im 3 weeks behind it lasts 12 weeks and i was going by actual months so its been run out for 3 weeks now, total opppps as me and OH have had :sex: during that time, luckily im still bleeding most of time so i know i wouldnt have oved but :dance: coz im 3 weeks ahead, me and OH are gonna need to be real careful until i stop bleeding prop :wacko: lol.
added u on FB hun, cant believe there is so many people with my name, its a very unusual name my first name lol xxxx


----------



## kiki04

Oh wow! Can you imagine! That would be the best surprise ever.... now I am really gonna keep my eye on your chart :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

oooohhh no it wouldnt be very good im only 4 months post c-section and it was my third, i really do need to be careful, i so wished it didnt matter coz then i wouldn't have to be so vigilant.

just looked at ur ticker, not long till ur VR consult :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Oh right I forgot they were csections :( Booooo to that! Well then I will keep my FX that you are not pg :thumbup: Besides if you were I would lose my buddy already! :brat:

And yes... today officially marks less then 2 months... then we schedule the VR at that apt which will be jan-feb I figure. They said like 3-4 months after the consult is the procedure :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

But today also marks 3 months exactly since my d&c :brat:


----------



## Charliemarina

oh hun :hugs: im so sorry, i know how u feel its like ur still countin every week and month thinking...i should be at this stage now and that stage now, i found i felt like that until babys due date came, that day was horrible but i got through it, it got easier as soon as those thoughts were gone but i had to change email address and everything kept getting newsletters id signed up for telling me what my baby should be doing now.

it will get easier hun but u never forget your angels, i believe my angel is the angel that looks over his/her brother and sisters :)


----------



## kiki04

You are so right! I do still do that as my due date was nov 4... in general I am OK, have my down days, but the closer the VR gets, the more I focus on positive and less negative. :D 

On a side note... I just had left sided OV pains :happydance: I would bet money that my temp is going on up tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

oh yay for ov pains, i used to get them to bad id cringe during sex at ov time, i do hope they only come back mild if and when i do actually ov next lol.

looked ur chart but u havent in-putted it yet lol im waiting :rofl:........

my temp was way higher this morning i think yesterdays was a bit off, my body temp has never been in 35's its now at 36.29 which is defo more like me :)


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so iv just noticed were like the ONLY 2 using this thread :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

And you posted this in the middle of the night for that so thats why I didnt have my temp in yet :rofl: I'm not waking up at 4 am to temp chickie! :rofl: Its up now though :happydance: Just .1 higher so Im sure 2 more days and I will get my crosshairs :thumbup: But yours, holy man! :rofl: Now thats a spike :rofl: I am guessing you were bang on with your confusion of yesterdays temp cuz thats a huge variation :dohh:

I think I am pretty weird cuz I love getting OV pain... sometimes its strong but most times totally bearable. :thumbup: Its like "hey, I know exactly what is going on in my body right now!" :happydance: "and its doing what it is supposed to!" woot woot!


----------



## Charliemarina

oooohhhh yes i forgot ur in canada :rofl: god im so impatient lol, i defo had dodgy temp for yesterday i think i may adjust it coz it looks way crazy now lol
i liked having ov pains when i first started noticing them coz it was just 1 more confirmation of ov along with opks and temps, they progressively got worse though to the extent where id bed day b4 ov and day after ov as doing it with a side pain like that was horrendous but the cycle i got LO i did bed with the pains lol.

Me and OH are arguing today over money :hissy: he loves to control our money sometimes and he makes me have to ask him for it coz he is always holding the card or cash, anyway i needed £15 for something and he said after bills we dont have enough money left and i can get it in 2 weeks when he gets paid, i was fine with that until today when he comes home with £30 worth of betting tickets (football) im like WTF??? u got 30 quid to spend on gambling but i was 15 and u say NO!! well i wasnt having that and went into our safe counted the cash and took half and told him from now on thats how it will be, i get paid we split it you get paid and same applies, this will save arguments and people being SELFISH (not me :angelnot:) i never buy myself anything and if i do its rarely expensive makes me laugh this week he got himself a dart board for £40 and spent £30 on bets is it just me or is he taking the piss and now saying im bang out of order he done nothing wrong??? bullshit to him im off out to spend the money JUST to prove my bloody point :(

sorry for rant hun just came out, i feel a idiot now, u prob think im loony :wacko::rofl:


----------



## kiki04

No I do the exact same thing as you... if there is a fight about money I wanna just go spend some to piss him off sometimes :rofl: So I agree with you on that one! Sorry he was a jerk about things though :hugs:

Usually ours are about how he spends the money though :dohh: The last one we had was he pre-authorized a visa payment, but then didnt even clear the visa so it could go through, and the payment he auth'd was higher then the visa limit! It is only a teeny card of £311.28 cuz I dont do debt so its just there for small purchases/bill payments. 

So basically, it comes down to men are dumb :lol: But I will come play on his dart board! :rofl:


----------



## lullabybarb

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :haha: thanks hun, thought id help u out coz explaining this whole ttc charting thing is kinda head banging. your chart looking good hunny im starting mine tomorrow morning will send u link xxxxClick to expand...

Hi charliemarina:flower: how lovely of you to give some advice regarding charting and temping, it is very helpful information, im new to all of this and have a question for you, i had my mirena removed 18th august and had b'ing for 3 days and then on the 25th a brown loss, for about an hr, sorry (tmi) im not 100% sure where i am in my cycle and have been advised to start temping with ff, only problem is ff say to start on cd1 so what you suggest? i have taken my temp today and its 97.6, i hope you dont mind me asking with you being an expert:happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

lullabybarb said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :haha: thanks hun, thought id help u out coz explaining this whole ttc charting thing is kinda head banging. your chart looking good hunny im starting mine tomorrow morning will send u link xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi charliemarina:flower: how lovely of you to give some advice regarding charting and temping, it is very helpful information, im new to all of this and have a question for you, i had my mirena removed 18th august and had b'ing for 3 days and then on the 25th a brown loss, for about an hr, sorry (tmi) im not 100% sure where i am in my cycle and have been advised to start temping with ff, only problem is ff say to start on cd1 so what you suggest? i have taken my temp today and its 97.6, i hope you dont mind me asking with you being an expert:happydance:Click to expand...

ok id defo suggest waiting to temp until ur next af starts, the mirena coil is a hormone coil so it will take a bit of time to rid that from your system, im having the same prob at moment waiting for depo jab to leave system, anyway back to you....1 temp alone doesnt have any significance on its own.
id defo advise waiting till af to start temping hun and just bed now every other day just in case :winkwink:

are you going to use OPk with temping?? id defo advise it as temping only confirms ov 3 days after u have ov'ed if you use opk's u get 1-2 days notice of ov coming so u get a better chance to cover all days. :thumbup:

if u need a hand with buying or using opk hun just send me a message anytime i be happy to help.


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> No I do the exact same thing as you... if there is a fight about money I wanna just go spend some to piss him off sometimes :rofl: So I agree with you on that one! Sorry he was a jerk about things though :hugs:
> 
> Usually ours are about how he spends the money though :dohh: The last one we had was he pre-authorized a visa payment, but then didnt even clear the visa so it could go through, and the payment he auth'd was higher then the visa limit! It is only a teeny card of £311.28 cuz I dont do debt so its just there for small purchases/bill payments.
> 
> So basically, it comes down to men are dumb :lol: *But I will come play on his dart board!* :rofl:


oh dont get me started on that thing i should throw it out the window :rofl:

things are a bit better today we have had a talk and iv told him he cant control all our money all the time, he agrees he been selfish too, i wound him up about the fact he bet our money but lost it in the end, like always :(

ohhhh ur temp i havent checked it today im off to do that u should be up by now :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

ooooooooooooooooo u most defiantly DID ov :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

I know! :happydance: Best ovulation I have ever had :rofl: Except I adjusted my temp.. it was actually 98.2 which was a crazy spike, but I had some wine last night at a house warming party so I think that made it extra high so I took off a few decimals :rofl:

On a side note- tell me more about Max!!! I love him :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

The one place in the world when its ok to be a stalker and people want stalkers hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

ooh...can I come in?

I'm on my first month charting, been off BC for ages now (well, 6-7 months), and have been enjoying my cycle returning to normal.

I have ov pain right now, in my left side (odd, as it's usually in my right side that I notice it), so I'm hoping to see a temp rise...should it be tomorrow or the next day?

My chart is in my siggy, does it look ok so far? I haven't been able to check my CP every day, but it seems to be changing as I'd expect it to.

Great thread :D


----------



## kiki04

My guess is your temp may drop tomorrow then shoot back up the next day :thumbup:


----------



## lullabybarb

Charliemarina said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :haha: thanks hun, thought id help u out coz explaining this whole ttc charting thing is kinda head banging. your chart looking good hunny im starting mine tomorrow morning will send u link xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi charliemarina:flower: how lovely of you to give some advice regarding charting and temping, it is very helpful information, im new to all of this and have a question for you, i had my mirena removed 18th august and had b'ing for 3 days and then on the 25th a brown loss, for about an hr, sorry (tmi) im not 100% sure where i am in my cycle and have been advised to start temping with ff, only problem is ff say to start on cd1 so what you suggest? i have taken my temp today and its 97.6, i hope you dont mind me asking with you being an expert:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ok id defo suggest waiting to temp until ur next af starts, the mirena coil is a hormone coil so it will take a bit of time to rid that from your system, im having the same prob at moment waiting for depo jab to leave system, anyway back to you....1 temp alone doesnt have any significance on its own.
> id defo advise waiting till af to start temping hun and just bed now every other day just in case :winkwink:
> 
> are you going to use OPk with temping?? id defo advise it as temping only confirms ov 3 days after u have ov'ed if you use opk's u get 1-2 days notice of ov coming so u get a better chance to cover all days. :thumbup:
> 
> if u need a hand with buying or using opk hun just send me a message anytime i be happy to help.Click to expand...

 Thanks hun:winkwink: im just feeling very impatient and want to start ttc now:wacko: i have a lot of obstacles in my way so need to start asap, is there anything you can suggest for getting my cycle back on track? i have heard it can take up to a year :cry:

Regarding opks, i have purchased some already along with cbfm and pregnancy tests Lol.


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> ooh...can I come in?
> 
> I'm on my first month charting, been off BC for ages now (well, 6-7 months), and have been enjoying my cycle returning to normal.
> 
> I have ov pain right now, in my left side (odd, as it's usually in my right side that I notice it), so I'm hoping to see a temp rise...should it be tomorrow or the next day?
> 
> My chart is in my siggy, does it look ok so far? I haven't been able to check my CP every day, but it seems to be changing as I'd expect it to.
> 
> Great thread :D


:wave: come right in babes.

i personally dont track cp, i can never find it and i found i done well without it, think even if i did find my cervix id be like "urrrrr ok now what" :rofl:

chart looks great looks like ur probs Oing this evening, id say ur temp should be up tomorrow, or it could stay down and tomorrow would be your ov day, hard to tell only tomorrow will bring that answer......got to love temping :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

lullabybarb said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I was waiting for your words of wisdom! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :haha: thanks hun, thought id help u out coz explaining this whole ttc charting thing is kinda head banging. your chart looking good hunny im starting mine tomorrow morning will send u link xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi charliemarina:flower: how lovely of you to give some advice regarding charting and temping, it is very helpful information, im new to all of this and have a question for you, i had my mirena removed 18th august and had b'ing for 3 days and then on the 25th a brown loss, for about an hr, sorry (tmi) im not 100% sure where i am in my cycle and have been advised to start temping with ff, only problem is ff say to start on cd1 so what you suggest? i have taken my temp today and its 97.6, i hope you dont mind me asking with you being an expert:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ok id defo suggest waiting to temp until ur next af starts, the mirena coil is a hormone coil so it will take a bit of time to rid that from your system, im having the same prob at moment waiting for depo jab to leave system, anyway back to you....1 temp alone doesnt have any significance on its own.
> id defo advise waiting till af to start temping hun and just bed now every other day just in case :winkwink:
> 
> are you going to use OPk with temping?? id defo advise it as temping only confirms ov 3 days after u have ov'ed if you use opk's u get 1-2 days notice of ov coming so u get a better chance to cover all days. :thumbup:
> 
> if u need a hand with buying or using opk hun just send me a message anytime i be happy to help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun:winkwink: im just feeling very impatient and want to start ttc now:wacko: i have a lot of obstacles in my way so need to start asap, is there anything you can suggest for getting my cycle back on track? i have heard it can take up to a year :cry:
> 
> Regarding opks, i have purchased some already along with cbfm and pregnancy tests Lol.Click to expand...

your all stocked up then lol.
i personally am a believer in waiting.....your body WILL get back to normal by itself, i always worry that taking supplements will just interfere with nature, once ur back to normal say had 3-4 normal cycles on the run then u can start taking supplements for fertility but for now just let ur body do what it has to do to rid of the hormones, im really struggling, 7 weeks after my daughter was born i had the depo jab...WORST MISTAKE EVER!!!! iv now been bleeding for 15 weeks solid give or take the odd day where its just brown spotting, the jab ran out (protection wise) just over 3 weeks ago and im now bleeding heavy again but this bleed seems more like af than all the other bleeding, so i started temping and the bleeding is slowing hopefully it will stop and i will ov, but i got a funny feeling its gonna be a while b4 im back to normal cycles :(

stick around hun, we can all chart and go crazy over temps, hormones, ect together, its oh so much fun :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I know! :happydance: Best ovulation I have ever had :rofl: Except I adjusted my temp.. it was actually 98.2 which was a crazy spike, but I had some wine last night at a house warming party so I think that made it extra high so I took off a few decimals :rofl:
> 
> On a side note- tell me more about Max!!! I love him :cloud9:

hey babes :wave:

well max is 1 years old (yes he is huge i know) but very much a baby still, i watched him hatch at his breeders house from his egg it was amazing, i then visited him for 20 weeks as he grew and learned to eat himself (breeders are not legally allowed to sell an unweaned bird and macaws take FOREVER to wean, lazy things lol)

he is like a true baby, is so tame that i can turn him on his back and stroke his belly, he just loooooves that :)

he;s noisy though, and when i mean noisy its a noise like no other, i love it but OMG my poor neighbours....OH WELL!!! :rofl:

when i brought him home at 20 weeks he was still having a syringed liquid feed at night but was weaned and could eat alone from his bowl during the day, i loved feeding him, was scary at first but i felt like a mummy was so cute, he comes outside and is the most loyal companion you could ever have, if you look in my facebook pics theres loads of pics of him or i could post some here for you if u like :)

how u feeling today babe?? xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p

dont stalk come in chick :winkwink: xx


----------



## kiki04

Well I will be sure to check him out on FB :thumbup: I am guessing they are pretty expensive????? And do you need an exotic animal licence to own a macaw?

Oh and I'm not feeling too hot today :rofl: I may or may not enjoy my red wine :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p
> 
> dont stalk come in chick :winkwink: xxClick to expand...

:flower: Thanks.

I do have a question, actually. I'm going to take my last pill in October and want to start charting from then on. Do I count the first day of my withdrawal bleed as CD#1 and start charting from there, or wait until my first real period to start charting? :)


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p
> 
> dont stalk come in chick :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :flower: Thanks.
> 
> I do have a question, actually. I'm going to take my last pill in October and want to start charting from then on. Do I count the first day of my withdrawal bleed as CD#1 and start charting from there, or wait until my first real period to start charting? :)Click to expand...

if i were in ur situation hun i would temp from day 1 of withdrawal bleed, the cycle may be long pr u could ov on time from not taking any pills but its more a wait and see thing, temp from day u start bleeding hun it cant do any harm and if anything u can use that cycle as practise :winkwink:

what do u think kiki hun?? would u temp from day of withdrawal bleed?? (always good to have more than 1 opinion lol)


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Well I will be sure to check him out on FB :thumbup: I am guessing they are pretty expensive????? And do you need an exotic animal licence to own a macaw?
> 
> Oh and I'm not feeling too hot today :rofl: I may or may not enjoy my red wine :rofl:

you guessed right he wasnt cheap, he was £1500 alone, that didnt incluse his HUGE cage, food toys ect, all in all when we got him we spent around £2500, but worth EVERY penny :mrgreen: , in the uk u dont need a licence but if ur breeding them u need one and be registered as a breeder, i got him from the best breeder in the UK :)


ohhh feeling rough hun, ov must have worn you out :rofl:, hope u enjoy ur wine tonight i wont be drinking for a while as got LO to get up for 3 times a night still, doing that pissed would not be easy or fun :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Oh yes that is one thing I am enjoying right now with not being pg or breastfeeding is having a glass of wine! :happydance: But I will gladly give it up when the day comes :happydance: 

And wow! That is a very expensive pet... OH MY! But as he is a part of the family so absolutely worth it!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p
> 
> dont stalk come in chick :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :flower: Thanks.
> 
> I do have a question, actually. I'm going to take my last pill in October and want to start charting from then on. Do I count the first day of my withdrawal bleed as CD#1 and start charting from there, or wait until my first real period to start charting? :)Click to expand...
> 
> if i were in ur situation hun i would temp from day 1 of withdrawal bleed, the cycle may be long pr u could ov on time from not taking any pills but its more a wait and see thing, temp from day u start bleeding hun it cant do any harm and if anything u can use that cycle as practise :winkwink:
> 
> what do u think kiki hun?? would u temp from day of withdrawal bleed?? (always good to have more than 1 opinion lol)Click to expand...

Thank you. :) I will treat it as my practise month, to get to grips with temping/charting. :)


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p
> 
> dont stalk come in chick :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :flower: Thanks.
> 
> I do have a question, actually. I'm going to take my last pill in October and want to start charting from then on. Do I count the first day of my withdrawal bleed as CD#1 and start charting from there, or wait until my first real period to start charting? :)Click to expand...
> 
> if i were in ur situation hun i would temp from day 1 of withdrawal bleed, the cycle may be long pr u could ov on time from not taking any pills but its more a wait and see thing, temp from day u start bleeding hun it cant do any harm and if anything u can use that cycle as practise :winkwink:
> 
> what do u think kiki hun?? would u temp from day of withdrawal bleed?? (always good to have more than 1 opinion lol)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :) I will treat it as my practise month, to get to grips with temping/charting. :)Click to expand...

if u need any help getting started or understanding it all hun just pop me or kiki a message :winkwink:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh yes that is one thing I am enjoying right now with not being pg or breastfeeding is having a glass of wine! :happydance: But I will gladly give it up when the day comes :happydance:
> 
> And wow! That is a very expensive pet... OH MY! But as he is a part of the family so absolutely worth it!

i know :haha: i saved for a year for him i always wanted one when i was a child but now i have one i certainly know why my mum said no as she would have been paying for him and have responsibility also and he is a BIG commitment but an amazing commitment, awww he my baby :)

so im waiting for ur temp, come on daylight for canada :rofl:

my temps are kinda stable thought they were gonna be waaaaay up and down, af is kinda leaving, its still a light flow but more brown??? well i hope she is leaving anyway 3 months is well enough bleeding for 1 person, i bled more after that depo shot than i did after a c-section birth :wacko: thats saying something is defo up with that injection lol , never again is all im saying lol x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmm, only a tiny rise in temp this morning, but I was awake insanely early, so maybe that threw it off a bit. I will see what happens tomorrow morning. Last night while eating, the pain in my side was excruciating, it felt like I had a massive bubble of gas trapped in there (TMI, lol, but it wasn't gas), and it lasted a good half hour bad like that, then settled down, and I'm fine this morning. Very weird that I feel it in my side like that, I'd have thought it'd be in my pelvis...but I only *ever* get it when I have EWCM and AF always comes 12-14 days after it, so it must be ov pain...?


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> I am totally following this thread like a stalker. :p
> 
> dont stalk come in chick :winkwink: xxClick to expand...
> 
> :flower: Thanks.
> 
> I do have a question, actually. I'm going to take my last pill in October and want to start charting from then on. Do I count the first day of my withdrawal bleed as CD#1 and start charting from there, or wait until my first real period to start charting? :)Click to expand...
> 
> if i were in ur situation hun i would temp from day 1 of withdrawal bleed, the cycle may be long pr u could ov on time from not taking any pills but its more a wait and see thing, temp from day u start bleeding hun it cant do any harm and if anything u can use that cycle as practise :winkwink:
> 
> what do u think kiki hun?? would u temp from day of withdrawal bleed?? (always good to have more than 1 opinion lol)Click to expand...

How did I miss this? :dohh: Absolutely cd1 from WB is what I would start with. Even if they are irradic temps, you will still get the hang on temping and sorta figure your body out on a wonkey cycle and slowly you will see it work itself out over time :thumbup: Which for some isnt long at all :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hmm, only a tiny rise in temp this morning, but I was awake insanely early, so maybe that threw it off a bit. I will see what happens tomorrow morning. Last night while eating, the pain in my side was excruciating, it felt like I had a massive bubble of gas trapped in there (TMI, lol, but it wasn't gas), and it lasted a good half hour bad like that, then settled down, and I'm fine this morning. Very weird that I feel it in my side like that, I'd have thought it'd be in my pelvis...but I only *ever* get it when I have EWCM and AF always comes 12-14 days after it, so it must be ov pain...?

Wow your temps are pretty stable yet! Definately dont see an O just yet but I will be watching :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes that is one thing I am enjoying right now with not being pg or breastfeeding is having a glass of wine! :happydance: But I will gladly give it up when the day comes :happydance:
> 
> And wow! That is a very expensive pet... OH MY! But as he is a part of the family so absolutely worth it!
> 
> i know :haha: i saved for a year for him i always wanted one when i was a child but now i have one i certainly know why my mum said no as she would have been paying for him and have responsibility also and he is a BIG commitment but an amazing commitment, awww he my baby :)
> 
> so im waiting for ur temp, come on daylight for canada :rofl:
> 
> my temps are kinda stable thought they were gonna be waaaaay up and down, af is kinda leaving, its still a light flow but more brown??? well i hope she is leaving anyway 3 months is well enough bleeding for 1 person, i bled more after that depo shot than i did after a c-section birth :wacko: thats saying something is defo up with that injection lol , never again is all im saying lol xClick to expand...

Its wake up time! :rofl: Bit of a drop today but no biggie.. still highish :thumbup: Your temps do seem to be very regular! Thats awesome considering the depo shot... I hope your cycle go back to normal quick since you were only on it for one shot... Any form of BC totally freaks me out and I wont use it at all :wacko: But either way we will have just enough time for both of us to get everything all figured out before we ditch this town and move on :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmm, definitely expecting a temp spike tomorrow, I've got very slightly bloodstained CM :growlmad:...still eggwhitey, which is ridiculous, getting on for 7 days of EWCM now. Do you think it's possible that my stress levels (we're at the beginning of buying a house) are prolonging my build-up to ov'ing? From last night and today's evidence I'd say I have actually ov'd now, and just waiting for the temp to confirm, but I don't normally have a week of EWCM, more like 3 days, 4 at most. I don't normally notice any bleeding either...maybe related to the worse-than-normal ov pain last night?

I feel a bit :shrug: at the moment!


----------



## kiki04

I just put a bid in on ebay for 50 OPK's :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hmm, definitely expecting a temp spike tomorrow, I've got very slightly bloodstained CM :growlmad:...still eggwhitey, which is ridiculous, getting on for 7 days of EWCM now. Do you think it's possible that my stress levels (we're at the beginning of buying a house) are prolonging my build-up to ov'ing? From last night and today's evidence I'd say I have actually ov'd now, and just waiting for the temp to confirm, but I don't normally have a week of EWCM, more like 3 days, 4 at most. I don't normally notice any bleeding either...maybe related to the worse-than-normal ov pain last night?
> 
> I feel a bit :shrug: at the moment!

I have heard some women get a bit of spotting with Ov :hugs: An yes stress definately plays a role on a woman cycle :dohh: So frusterating! Do you use opk's??


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Kiki04, I don't use opks, trying to see if charting will work on its own first, maybe I should get some IC opks to back up the evidence though?

I took my temp twice this morning to make sure it was right...is this a 'pre-ov' dip?!


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Kiki04, I don't use opks, trying to see if charting will work on its own first, maybe I should get some IC opks to back up the evidence though?
> 
> I took my temp twice this morning to make sure it was right...is this a 'pre-ov' dip?!


it could be a ov dip hun, i dont always get a dip for ov, but i got admit a drop that dramatic does speak out as ov time :dance: id defo get some OPK hun charting will only tell u that u defo oved 3 days after ov, which if ur preventing pregnancy by charting then 3 days later is waaaay to late :haha: and if ur TTC its nice to have some notice in advance and OPK's sort out both these problems :thumbup:

maybe finish this cycle and see how it goes then order some for ur next cycle?? xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes that is one thing I am enjoying right now with not being pg or breastfeeding is having a glass of wine! :happydance: But I will gladly give it up when the day comes :happydance:
> 
> And wow! That is a very expensive pet... OH MY! But as he is a part of the family so absolutely worth it!
> 
> i know :haha: i saved for a year for him i always wanted one when i was a child but now i have one i certainly know why my mum said no as she would have been paying for him and have responsibility also and he is a BIG commitment but an amazing commitment, awww he my baby :)
> 
> so im waiting for ur temp, come on daylight for canada :rofl:
> 
> my temps are kinda stable thought they were gonna be waaaaay up and down, af is kinda leaving, its still a light flow but more brown??? well i hope she is leaving anyway 3 months is well enough bleeding for 1 person, i bled more after that depo shot than i did after a c-section birth :wacko: thats saying something is defo up with that injection lol , never again is all im saying lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Its wake up time! :rofl: Bit of a drop today but no biggie.. still highish :thumbup: Your temps do seem to be very regular! Thats awesome considering the depo shot... I hope your cycle go back to normal quick since you were only on it for one shot... Any form of BC totally freaks me out and I wont use it at all :wacko: But either way we will have just enough time for both of us to get everything all figured out before we ditch this town and move on :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: definatly hun :haha:

have been looking at ur chart and its really buggin me.....todays temp is not in yet so i dont know what FF will do once u enter it but it hasnt marked ur ov yet...im thinking 1 of 2 reasons....

1) FF is being shit again and not tracing ov due to no CM recorded into ur data, now i got a feeling that coz theres no fertile CM recorded for CD15 its going to say u oved cd17 as this is the last lowest temp, can i ask did u have any EWCM on CD14 or 15??

2) that FF is right and u did ov cd17, as cd15-16 temps are still in pre ov range??

sorry hun had to tell u coz it was bugging me. charts drive me crazy even if there not mine :rofl:

whats ur personal feeling on ov hun, didnt u say cd15 was bit early for u anyway?? is cd17 more like u or would it have been later than that before??? xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

ok girls so, my temps are really stable the last 2 days like they were before i had LO, even in the same range :dance: BUT..... af is not leaving, spotted all of yesterday morning and day before then last night and this morning its gotten heavier and bright red again, i cant take this anymore :hissy:

the doc gave me some pills just over a month ago to stop the bleeding but im just one of them people that prefers to let nature take its course, i get an unhealthy feeling about taking a drug to stop something that technically is natural??? also the side effects just dont seem worth it, i mean one of them was a possible blood clot somewhere in my body as the pills clot the blood but OMG no thank you thats a big risk for something so not really a big deal, its just really getting me down, i think i need to chuck these pills before i take them :(

think im going to see what OPKs they got for bid on ebay :winkwink: u can never have enough :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Kiki04, I don't use opks, trying to see if charting will work on its own first, maybe I should get some IC opks to back up the evidence though?
> 
> I took my temp twice this morning to make sure it was right...is this a 'pre-ov' dip?!

Oh that looks like a pre ov dip to me! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> :rofl: definatly hun :haha:
> 
> have been looking at ur chart and its really buggin me.....todays temp is not in yet so i dont know what FF will do once u enter it but it hasnt marked ur ov yet...im thinking 1 of 2 reasons....
> 
> 1) FF is being shit again and not tracing ov due to no CM recorded into ur data, now i got a feeling that coz theres no fertile CM recorded for CD15 its going to say u oved cd17 as this is the last lowest temp, can i ask did u have any EWCM on CD14 or 15??
> 
> 2) that FF is right and u did ov cd17, as cd15-16 temps are still in pre ov range??
> 
> sorry hun had to tell u coz it was bugging me. charts drive me crazy even if there not mine :rofl:
> 
> whats ur personal feeling on ov hun, didnt u say cd15 was bit early for u anyway?? is cd17 more like u or would it have been later than that before??? xxxx

My normal O would be cd19-22 so a cd 17 puts me close to my normal yet also closer to everyone elses normal to :rofl: I did have the ewcm just 2-3 days ago so I am guessing cd17 may be right :shrug:

But wow are your temps stable?! Thats good right? :shrug: Now if we could only get af to piss off :dohh: Be strong and ditch those pills! I wouldn't take them either :hugs: But how frusterating for you though :brat:

On a side note- I got out bid :growlmad:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Totally unrelated, but your eBay bidding reminded me - I bought 48 condoms on eBay for £8 yesterday. :) I hated the idea of shelling out loads of money for them, or going to a clinic to get free ones. Woo hoo! Ready for when I stop my pill in October! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: Gotta love ebay! That place has everything :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

kiki04 said:


> :happydance: Gotta love ebay! That place has everything :happydance:

Too right! I'll be getting cheapie HPTs from there too. :D


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: definatly hun :haha:
> 
> have been looking at ur chart and its really buggin me.....todays temp is not in yet so i dont know what FF will do once u enter it but it hasnt marked ur ov yet...im thinking 1 of 2 reasons....
> 
> 1) FF is being shit again and not tracing ov due to no CM recorded into ur data, now i got a feeling that coz theres no fertile CM recorded for CD15 its going to say u oved cd17 as this is the last lowest temp, can i ask did u have any EWCM on CD14 or 15??
> 
> 2) that FF is right and u did ov cd17, as cd15-16 temps are still in pre ov range??
> 
> sorry hun had to tell u coz it was bugging me. charts drive me crazy even if there not mine :rofl:
> 
> whats ur personal feeling on ov hun, didnt u say cd15 was bit early for u anyway?? is cd17 more like u or would it have been later than that before??? xxxx
> 
> My normal O would be cd19-22 so a cd 17 puts me close to my normal yet also closer to everyone elses normal to :rofl: I did have the ewcm just 2-3 days ago so I am guessing cd17 may be right :shrug:
> 
> But wow are your temps stable?! Thats good right? :shrug: Now if we could only get af to piss off :dohh: Be strong and ditch those pills! I wouldn't take them either :hugs: But how frusterating for you though :brat:
> 
> On a side note- I got out bid :growlmad:Click to expand...

oh no :growlmad: have another search hun try find another seller :) i found quite a few today :thumbup:

checked ur chart hun :dance: u have cross hairs :) i do think from wat u have said that ur ov day was most likely cd17 :)

iv thrown the pills :) its just really annoying me now and i also want my pap smear done but cant whilst bleeding, really hope this jab is leaving my system now the bleeding is defo lighter than has been but its just hanging around now like a fly on shit :growlmad: :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Guys, do you have to have a VIP FF membership to get crosshairs like that?


----------



## Charliemarina

no you dont need a vip account for it to give u cross hairs hun standard membership still comes with tracking ov it just lacks things like the pregnancy predictor, (which in my opinion is SHIT, every time it thought i was preg i wasnt and when i was it gave me low points and said i had no chance) it also lacks chart overlays ect but they really arnt relevant hun u dont need them :)


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Guys, do you have to have a VIP FF membership to get crosshairs like that?

also hun i think its time u became mine and kikis wwt buddy too :winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

I do agree seeing as how she is pretty darn close to our TTC dates too :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Charliemarina said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Kiki04, I don't use opks, trying to see if charting will work on its own first, maybe I should get some IC opks to back up the evidence though?
> 
> I took my temp twice this morning to make sure it was right...is this a 'pre-ov' dip?!
> 
> 
> it could be a ov dip hun, i dont always get a dip for ov, but i got admit a drop that dramatic does speak out as ov time :dance: id defo get some OPK hun charting will only tell u that u defo oved 3 days after ov, which if ur preventing pregnancy by charting then 3 days later is waaaay to late :haha: and if ur TTC its nice to have some notice in advance and OPK's sort out both these problems :thumbup:
> 
> maybe finish this cycle and see how it goes then order some for ur next cycle?? xxxClick to expand...

Hey, 

Yeah, I thought it was a bit dramatic for a 'normal' drop! I am charting for BC, but I'm using the Fertility Awareness Method, which also involves rules about CM and CP and when you can and can't DTD in relation to all three signs, so I'd be safe without OPKs from that perspective. I might get some cheap ones for next cycle though, to see how well they correlate with the charting info.

Is it sad that I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning to see if I get my temp rise now? :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Kiki04, I don't use opks, trying to see if charting will work on its own first, maybe I should get some IC opks to back up the evidence though?
> 
> I took my temp twice this morning to make sure it was right...is this a 'pre-ov' dip?!
> 
> 
> it could be a ov dip hun, i dont always get a dip for ov, but i got admit a drop that dramatic does speak out as ov time :dance: id defo get some OPK hun charting will only tell u that u defo oved 3 days after ov, which if ur preventing pregnancy by charting then 3 days later is waaaay to late :haha: and if ur TTC its nice to have some notice in advance and OPK's sort out both these problems :thumbup:
> 
> maybe finish this cycle and see how it goes then order some for ur next cycle?? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Yeah, I thought it was a bit dramatic for a 'normal' drop! I am charting for BC, but I'm using the Fertility Awareness Method, which also involves rules about CM and CP and when you can and can't DTD in relation to all three signs, so I'd be safe without OPKs from that perspective. I might get some cheap ones for next cycle though, to see how well they correlate with the charting info.
> 
> Is it sad that I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning to see if I get my temp rise now? :rofl:Click to expand...

oh no its totally normal, its so much fun watching it happen and even more fun when TTC :rofl:

i found OPKs go fantastically with charting hopefully when u do use them u get the same experience :)


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I do agree seeing as how she is pretty darn close to our TTC dates too :happydance:


i totally agree, we shall add her to our sigs :winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

Done like dinner baybee :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow! :D Thanks girlies! I will add you two as well. :) I'm very excited to have some buddies!! :hugs: :hugs: One each!


----------



## kiki04

Oh and I got sooo excited when I got my crosshairs :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

We need Mrs Eleflump too :rofl: Our buddy group is gonna be a partay group! :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

kiki04 said:


> We need Mrs Eleflump too :rofl: Our buddy group is gonna be a partay group! :rofl:

I agree. :) We should all be buddies!


----------



## kiki04

Soooooo be honest ladies, How many times a day do you re-check your chart? :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! I can imagine I will be on FF all day when I start charting - I'm already checking out other charts people have posted, and playing the little quiz games on there. ;) I'm so excited to start! I want to start now really, but there's no point on BCP! :p


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh and I got sooo excited when I got my crosshairs :rofl:


HA HA not as excited as me :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Soooooo be honest ladies, How many times a day do you re-check your chart? :rofl:


:rofl: about 50 times and i wouldnt mind but theres nothing to bloody see on mine, im sure i log in hope to see ov when im not even of af yet :rofl: the craziness begins :)


----------



## kiki04

I know I keep rechecking mine for some silly reason... so pathetic I am :rofl: Like something is magically gonna change and it is going to say... Hey it is now May 15/2012 and you just got your BFP :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I know I keep rechecking mine for some silly reason... so pathetic I am :rofl: Like something is magically gonna change and it is going to say... Hey it is now May 15/2012 and you just got your BFP :rofl:


OH how i wish it really was may 2012 :( :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Don't wish your life away, girls! :p


----------



## kiki04

That is true cuz this is my daughters last year home before she starts school and that makes me sad :brat: If it was May then that means I only have her for a couple more months before she is a big girl :cry:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and Patsy-would you mind giving an opinion here.... I got nothing :shrug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ping-expertise-pretty-sure-ff-messing-me.html


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh and Patsy-would you mind giving an opinion here.... I got nothing :shrug:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ping-expertise-pretty-sure-ff-messing-me.html

i dont trust any chart like that , theres not enough pre ov temps to conclude she oved in my opinion but allk her other signs like cm ect do point to ov, i think with that chart only time will tell, i posted a reply, temping mid cycle is always crazyness lol.

im soooooo not happy today 1 af is getting worse :( and 2 we had the kids cousin stay with us for a week and today iv just found 5 live lice in my daughters hair :hissy: she had her hair cut about 2 weeks ago and her head was clean then he came to stay and now she has them, now i wouldnt blame him for no reason its just he has had them before and give them to my kids, his mum is incompetent and has no time for her kids, she just about feeds them, she is more interested in her new man every week and partying with her mates, so now i have to do everyones hair in the house that 5 of us :hissy : im so pissed right now :hissy:


----------



## kiki04

Oh no! :brat: I hate that your AF is lasting so long :( How long are you going to let it go before seeing a dr? And also have you added extra iron to your diet to supplement from the blood loss? :hugs:

And lice! :growlmad: I would not be a happy camper :growlmad: My moms apartment building just got bed bugs so I have avoided her like the plague for a good 2 months already :rofl: Literally I think I have seen her 2 times in 2 months and not at my house or hers :rofl: We used to see eachother all the time though so it makes me sad :cry: 

And whats up with my temp drop today :wacko: Yours is yet again nice and steady though :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer2b said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> We need Mrs Eleflump too :rofl: Our buddy group is gonna be a partay group! :rofl:
> 
> I agree. :) We should all be buddies!Click to expand...

aww <3

Do I count, as I think I'm TTC a little later than you? (I'm summer 2012-ish, so maybe not THAT much later?) Regardless, I'd love to be buddies!

I STILL do not have a temp rise! What is going on? I am confused!


----------



## kiki04

EEEEEkk!! You are going to get your rise tomorrow I bet... either that or the next day :happydance: 

And I will be TTC April-Mayish, Charliemarina will be May-Junish I think and mrsswaffer2b will be NTNP from April but fully TTC in October.. so you are kind of in the middle :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> We need Mrs Eleflump too :rofl: Our buddy group is gonna be a partay group! :rofl:
> 
> I agree. :) We should all be buddies!Click to expand...
> 
> aww <3
> 
> Do I count, as I think I'm TTC a little later than you? (I'm summer 2012-ish, so maybe not THAT much later?) Regardless, I'd love to be buddies!
> 
> I STILL do not have a temp rise! What is going on? I am confused!Click to expand...

of course u count hun, i will be adding u to my sig :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> EEEEEkk!! You are going to get your rise tomorrow I bet... either that or the next day :happydance:
> 
> And I will be TTC April-Mayish, Charliemarina will be May-Junish I think and mrsswaffer2b will be NTNP from April but fully TTC in October.. so you are kind of in the middle :rofl:

I hope so too, this is the most messed up cycle I have had in a long time, even with the past 2 which were pretty silly. I now have AF-type cramps and spotting :( I've never been this 'irregular' - been off the pill 7 months or so, had a few clockwork cycles, then the last 3 have been really long, then really short, and now completely nonsensical :shrug:

Either buying a house is having way more effect on me than I realise, or my reproductive system does not want me keeping tabs on it! :haha:

And poor Charlie and Kiki re the bugs...I feel your pain, hubby and I feed next door's cat, as next door can't be bothered with the poor thing, and even though we've dosed the cat and treated our whole house, we're still both covered in flea bites, yuck!

Yay for all being TTC next year though! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh no! :brat: I hate that your AF is lasting so long :( How long are you going to let it go before seeing a dr? And also have you added extra iron to your diet to supplement from the blood loss? :hugs:
> 
> And lice! :growlmad: I would not be a happy camper :growlmad: My moms apartment building just got bed bugs so I have avoided her like the plague for a good 2 months already :rofl: Literally I think I have seen her 2 times in 2 months and not at my house or hers :rofl: We used to see eachother all the time though so it makes me sad :cry:
> 
> And whats up with my temp drop today :wacko: Yours is yet again nice and steady though :thumbup:

hey hun, sorry wasnt around much yesterday had mad day de-fleeing everyone :rofl: thank god thats now sorted.

thing is hun i saw a doc a month ago about it and he said all he could do is give me those pills and that i just got let the jab get out system but OMG how long does 1 shot really last :( im giving it a week and im going back to him if no change.

oooo temp drop, the words implantation spring to mind :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok ok so i know im proper sad but :happydance: my OPK's arrived :rofl: it really is the highlight of my day :rofl: iv sooooo missed pissing on sticks, uh ohh i see obsessions starting up again :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

now piss of :af: so i can use them lol :)


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: I am obsessed with my chart and once I get my opk's, there will be piss all over the place :rofl: Who knew POAS was so much fun :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

And if AF doesn't leave soon for you... :gun: I got your back :gun: Lets get the b*tch :gun:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> EEEEEkk!! You are going to get your rise tomorrow I bet... either that or the next day :happydance:
> 
> And I will be TTC April-Mayish, Charliemarina will be May-Junish I think and mrsswaffer2b will be NTNP from April but fully TTC in October.. so you are kind of in the middle :rofl:
> 
> I hope so too, this is the most messed up cycle I have had in a long time, even with the past 2 which were pretty silly. I now have AF-type cramps and spotting :( I've never been this 'irregular' - been off the pill 7 months or so, had a few clockwork cycles, then the last 3 have been really long, then really short, and now completely nonsensical :shrug:
> 
> Either buying a house is having way more effect on me than I realise, or my reproductive system does not want me keeping tabs on it! :haha:
> 
> And poor Charlie and Kiki re the bugs...I feel your pain, hubby and I feed next door's cat, as next door can't be bothered with the poor thing, and even though we've dosed the cat and treated our whole house, we're still both covered in flea bites, yuck!
> 
> Yay for all being TTC next year though! :DClick to expand...

Well hopefully within the next month or two your cycles figure it out or we will have to :gun: on yours too :gun:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

More spotting for me today...WTH is going onnnn? :shrug:

CharlieMarina, I am sending 'AF-be-gone' vibes your way!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, also, can I ask where you all get your opks from? And how much of your cycle do you use them? (I assume it's not every day?!) I feel a spending spree coming on...well, I've just been on Amazon looking at the 'What to Expect...' books, but I'd freak hubby out if I bought those before springtime! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Im surprised you didnt get a rise today... if you dont tomorrow I will be very confuzzled by your chart :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Ooh, also, can I ask where you all get your opks from? And how much of your cycle do you use them? (I assume it's not every day?!) I feel a spending spree coming on...well, I've just been on Amazon looking at the 'What to Expect...' books, but I'd freak hubby out if I bought those before springtime! :haha:

EBAY!!! You can get like 50 opk's for like $10 (£6.33) and I have never been an opk'er so this will be a first for me. I will prolly start cd13ish but thats cuz I normally O later then usual. If you have a normal O I would say start like cd7-8 :shrug: You continue to use them everyday until it is positive (both lines are in equal darkness) and then a day or two after the one line begins to fade again so you can pretty much stop then :shrug: That indicates you prolly had your O on the darkest day :thumbup:I would say for a good 1.5 weeks straight you would use one everyday.. or if you are completely obsessed 2-3 a day :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Im surprised you didnt get a rise today... if you dont tomorrow I will be very confuzzled by your chart :shrug:

That will make two of us! :haha:

I will look at ebay later on :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I keep getting a breakthrough bleed in the middle of my cycles, on my pill (brown, old blood). :( It's almost bad enough to have to use pads (I think it's day 4 of the discharge today). It's one of the reasons I'm coming off of the pill next month - hopefully it'll get sorted! *sigh*


----------



## kiki04

Awww what a pain!! :hugs: I bet getting off the BC will put a stop to that real quick :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think so too. :) I have spoken to the practice nurse at my doctor's office a couple of times about it all, and they changed my pill to Yasmin about 6 months ago, but it hasn't made much difference (only that I'm now not getting the breakout on my chin that I was getting on Cilest). So, I think stopping the chemicals and hormones altogether will sort it all out. Counting down to October 8th, when I take my last one! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies....ok so af is just plain taking the piss, its now dark brown but still as a flow, im hoping this means its the end coz if not then ARRRRGGGH i will go crazy, was just looking at my chart thinking "WOW, never seen af that long on any chart before" :rofl:

least my temps are stable, i wonder if i will ov regardless of bleeding??? surely that cant happen right??? coz if i do that will be new to me LOL

so im off to post office today to send out some items iv sold on ebay, i done quite well earned nearly £100 on just 5 items :happydance:, think some ebay shopping is in order today :haha:


----------



## kiki04

MrsEleflump- It almost looks like your body geared up for an O but wasn't successful :shrug:

Mrsswaffer2b-I do NOT like any form of BC cuz it is all chemicals and artificial hormones that affect my fertility and that freaks me out! :wacko: I havent taken any since I was in high school :thumbup:

Charliemarina- :wacko: That is so crazy :wacko: But yes the longest AF I have ever seen on FF :dohh: I have no idea if you will O while bleeding cuz I dont think it is "technically" AF but the same dealios all together regardless... I dont know what to tell you hun! But :happydance: for the ebay sales! I do agree its time for a splurge for you :thumbup:

Oh and I realised this morning your username initials... are CM :rofl: Kinda fitting for here :thumbup: hehe


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh and I realised this morning your username initials... are CM :rofl: Kinda fitting for here :thumbup: hehe

:rofl::rofl: i cant believe iv never noticed that :rofl:

well today it seems to have slowed down so im praying to god that its leaving, coz i really want to POAS so bad :rofl: and start obsessing over my temps lol

i was tempted to post in the ttc section today but something told me not to, its just not as fun as it is when ur ttc, if anything its kinda depressing lol xx


----------



## kiki04

Yeah no venturing over to TTC yet missy :ignore:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> MrsEleflump- It almost looks like your body geared up for an O but wasn't successful :shrug:

I'm wondering if this is the case...though I can't explain the spotting I'm having, or what I thought was ov pain last week...it was how I remember other ov's being, but I wasn't charting then so I don't know if I had temp rises then...maybe I was just having an IBS flare last week and didn't realise that's all it was :( 

I think I maybe just have to put it down to stress over house-buying, and hope that this cycle ends before too long so I can (hopefully) start afresh and normal next cycle.

Sounds like several of us need that, I wonder why we're all having such weird cycles? :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Who knows.. my last one was like 36 days for no effin reason :shrug: So far my patterns look good, now lets see what the duration is. I have only had 2 AF since May when I had my D&C so thats why I am charting is to figure it out and get things sorted before TTC.

But at least you guys have consistant temps.... mine are still all over the place... not too bad but still not quite as steady as you!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

They are a bit up and down, aren't they kiki? I hope they turn into something a bit more consistent for you soon.

Tiny rise today...more spotting and more cramps on LHS...hoping it'll all start to make a bit more sense soon! 

Did a few hours of overtime this morning to boost my pay packet a bit, which is helping with the stress of house stuff, and hubby and I are going to recalculate our finances (again) this afternoon, to make sure we're definitely covering all the changes that will happen after we move.

And I'm going to bake some cakes! I'm going to do two lime drizzle loaf cakes, one for our neighbours, who are lovely, and one to share between home and hubby's work team. I've lost a bit of weight this week, so I can justify being a bit naughty. Yum :D


----------



## kiki04

Lime drizzle loaf cakes! What is that?! Sounds delish :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It's pretty much a sponge cake, but baked in a loaf tin instead of a circular one, and it's got finely grated lime zest in the cake mix, and lime juice mixed with caster sugar drizzled on top while the cake is still hot, so the juice soaks through the cake and the sugar forms a sugary crust type thing once the cake cools. Just like a lemon cake, I suppose, but with lime. It is divine!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! Send us some. :p


----------



## kiki04

Do you think it would still be fresh if you sent it to Canada LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:cloud9: One day we will all meet up with our babies and I'll bring a lime drizzle cake!

FF has given me crosshairs! Is it reliable? My FAM books says you only get a coverline if you have 3 consecutive temps 3 10ths of a degree above your previous 6 temps, which I haven't had yet...what do you think?


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> :cloud9: One day we will all meet up with our babies and I'll bring a lime drizzle cake!
> 
> FF has given me crosshairs! Is it reliable? My FAM books says you only get a coverline if you have 3 consecutive temps 3 10ths of a degree above your previous 6 temps, which I haven't had yet...what do you think?


hmmm think its to early to tell babe if FF has got it wrong, if ur temps stay up where they are now or higher then id defo agree with FF on ur ov date, hopefully the next 2 days will show more :)

i didnt temp this morning :( was up all night with OH he woke with tremendous pain in his left eye and couldnt see, he is still at hosp now there putting red dye inside his eye to see what going on ewwww not nice, i dont like fiddling with eyes freaks me out lol so i figured todays temp is not worth taking as i was up and down all night between OH and baby so i never got 1 patch of 3 hours consecutive sleep which is no good for temping :(

:happydance: kids are back to school tomorrow, mummy can now have a reak and a nap during the day with LO :happydance: oh how iv missed my naps with LO during the holidays lol, she wakes me 3-4 times a night for feeds so im drained daily its just nice to have some quiet regeneration time :)

so how are u fine ladies this weekend??? af is still here but u prob new that anyway :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am a bit hungover this morning! We had a great night out though. :) I don't usually drink a lot, because I'm always scared I'll be sick, but I had quite a few last night and was fine! Duvet day today! :D

I hope your DH feels better, hun. That's a bit weird! Has he had problems with his eyes before? Fingers crossed it's all okay. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ouch, Charlie, I really hope he feels better soon and that it's nothing bad :hugs: Did they say what might be wrong?

I need to do a bit of work today, so I hope my motivation kicks in at some point later...

I've baked the cakes, just waiting for them to cool now, and I'll nip next door with one later, and cut the other one up so me and hubby can have some this evening, and wrap the rest of it for him to take to work tomorrow.

Done a little bit of wii fit, and now I'm chilling and hubby's doing the dishes! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> :cloud9: One day we will all meet up with our babies and I'll bring a lime drizzle cake!
> 
> FF has given me crosshairs! Is it reliable? My FAM books says you only get a coverline if you have 3 consecutive temps 3 10ths of a degree above your previous 6 temps, which I haven't had yet...what do you think?

I agree with CM- so far it looks accurate about your O day... the next 2 days will tell for sure :thumbup: Im so jealous about your consistancy though :brat: If my temps stay like this I have no chance in hell of conceiving cuz they are so sporadic :brat:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9: One day we will all meet up with our babies and I'll bring a lime drizzle cake!
> 
> FF has given me crosshairs! Is it reliable? My FAM books says you only get a coverline if you have 3 consecutive temps 3 10ths of a degree above your previous 6 temps, which I haven't had yet...what do you think?
> 
> 
> hmmm think its to early to tell babe if FF has got it wrong, if ur temps stay up where they are now or higher then id defo agree with FF on ur ov date, hopefully the next 2 days will show more :)
> 
> i didnt temp this morning :( was up all night with OH he woke with tremendous pain in his left eye and couldnt see, he is still at hosp now there putting red dye inside his eye to see what going on ewwww not nice, i dont like fiddling with eyes freaks me out lol so i figured todays temp is not worth taking as i was up and down all night between OH and baby so i never got 1 patch of 3 hours consecutive sleep which is no good for temping :(
> 
> :happydance: kids are back to school tomorrow, mummy can now have a reak and a nap during the day with LO :happydance: oh how iv missed my naps with LO during the holidays lol, she wakes me 3-4 times a night for feeds so im drained daily its just nice to have some quiet regeneration time :)
> 
> so how are u fine ladies this weekend??? af is still here but u prob new that anyway :rofl:Click to expand...

My goodness!!! Did the hospital give you any indication what it COULD be? Was he doing any welding? My husband has gotten welders flash before and he ended up in the hospital cuz it was temporary blindness and sever pain for him. I hope your DH feels better soon and you get some sleep mama :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

mrsswaffer2b said:


> I am a bit hungover this morning! We had a great night out though. :) I don't usually drink a lot, because I'm always scared I'll be sick, but I had quite a few last night and was fine! Duvet day today! :D
> 
> I hope your DH feels better, hun. That's a bit weird! Has he had problems with his eyes before? Fingers crossed it's all okay. :)

I hate being hungover :dohh: I had a few glasses of wine last weekend and woke up just lazy and blah for the whole next day... made for a VERY unproductive day... so note to self, when you have stuff going on the next day, only have 1 or 2 :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

they say they think its an infection but i beg to differ, we will see he is feeling a bit better now so hopefully it goes soon, he drives for a living and 1 eye just isnt good enough lol.

ok so im gonna piss on an OPK...just cant help myself :rofl: missed it sooooo much :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit hungover this morning! We had a great night out though. :) I don't usually drink a lot, because I'm always scared I'll be sick, but I had quite a few last night and was fine! Duvet day today! :D
> 
> I hope your DH feels better, hun. That's a bit weird! Has he had problems with his eyes before? Fingers crossed it's all okay. :)
> 
> I hate being hungover :dohh: I had a few glasses of wine last weekend and woke up just lazy and blah for the whole next day... made for a VERY unproductive day... so note to self, when you have stuff going on the next day, only have 1 or 2 :rofl:Click to expand...

weeeeelll i wouldnt know i dont drink :smug: :angelnot: :haha:


----------



## kiki04

OMG I wanna die right now girls :cry: Me and OH got into a huge fight earlier and I told him to leave. He sends me AN EMAIL telling me a bunch of crap and in there was "and I really dont wanna have another baby, I hope you can accept that" :cry: He told me THE DAY we were in the hospital as they took my baby from me, that he will reverse so we can try again. We told the kids we are going to have another baby one day. They keep asking when.. we have made plans. We went and made a VR apt and NOW he tells me it wasn't even truthful!!! Just because Hadlee was a surprise doesn't mean it wasn't meant to be!! OMG :cry: How could he do this? I am not sure if he is just trying to hurt me, or saying things without thinking, or if he really means this?! I just wanna curl in a ball and cry so bad right now :cry: I am still healing emotionally from losing Hadlee just in May, and knowing we could try again was keeping me hopeful and giving me something to look forward too :cry:

What do I do girls?! :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhh, kiki. :( :cry: :hugs: I really hope you can sort things out. Is he still gone? You guys need to talk about everything, not just TTC.

Be open to his point of view and honest with yours. Try to get to the bottom of why he felt he had to email you, and why he wrote the things he did. Listen to his answer and how he feels, and talk through it.

I'm so sorry this has happened. :( I really hope you can work it all out. :hugs: We are all here for rants, if you need to.

<3


----------



## Charliemarina

OH BABE!!! :hugs: i really dont know what to say, but i do know that men say things to hurt us on purpose during arguments but i must agree that what he is saying is taking it well to far, im sure he doesnt mean half of it hun, losing hadlee must have been real hard for him to maybe he is reacting in fear??? i know after we lost our bean me and OH argued ALOT, he said on a few occasions during argument that he didnt want the baby really and was just doing it for me and that hurt bad :( but he then thought about things he said and took them all back.
i do agree with mrsswaffer u need to talk to him properly and not just about TTC, explain that he has now taken away the only thing that was keeping u sane and let out everything that u feel to him, its very unfair that he is now diggin these things at you, could it be that the VR is getting closer and he is maybe scared of losing another baby?? My OH was scared as anything he even faked it once coz he didnt want get me preg coz he was scared id lose baby again (he did admit this to me though).
men are very odd when it comes to emotions they just dont let them out the way we do, oh hun i hope things settle down, how is everything this morning?? xxxx


----------



## kiki04

He said it freaks him out cuz he always sees me on BNB or other baby sites and the temping/charting and it freaks him out at the thought of another cuz he doesnt want us to lose another baby. So now I dont know where we stand. I never got an indefinate answer on are we or arent we.. and I dont know if I should stop temping/charting to lay off things for abit :cry: I have only started it this month! :brat:


----------



## chip

Very helpful and informative. Thanks x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, it sounds like he's scared and that he's feeling the pressure, hun. :( Maybe just carry on subtly - temp/chart, but don't talk about it with him until he wants to chat about it. I come on BnB, and told my DH about it while we were drunk Saturday night! It's been almost a secret before then! I just don't want to pressurise him and freak him out with it all.


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> He said it freaks him out cuz he always sees me on BNB or other baby sites and the temping/charting and it freaks him out at the thought of another cuz he doesnt want us to lose another baby. So now I dont know where we stand. I never got an indefinate answer on are we or arent we.. and I dont know if I should stop temping/charting to lay off things for abit :cry: I have only started it this month! :brat:


WOW our OH's must be twins separated, coz wat u just wrote sounds exactly how my OH used to be, all the OPK and charting and BNB used make him feel like i was obsessed (well i was) and it freaked him out a bit too, so i used to do it out of his way, temping without him knowing is easy as he gets up at 4.30am for work so im alone at morning time but OPK is slightly harder, he is home by 1pm from work so i had to be sneaky :haha: im sure he knew i was still doing it but coz it wasnt in his face as such it never got to him.

he is defo scared hunny thats totally normal and maybe the VR is scaring him too which again is normal.

if i were in ur shoes id give him a few days to think about things then when kids are in bed gently bring up that u need to know weather ur trying again or not as its killing u not knowing its its very unfair to be left hanging when its something this important to you.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

Thank so much ladies :hugs: Having you guys helps more then you know...

I can't temp without him knowing as my alarm goes off and 7:00am and then I temp and he hears the beeping of my BBT. So basically I feel like I can't do it anymore :cry: And now I feel like I can only come on BNB when he isn't around :cry: This just totally sent me down a mudslide and made me feel the same way I did the day I lost Hadlee... cuz all this time I though "Hey I am going to have another baby" and now I feel like that one is being taken away from me too, before I even got the chance to conceive it :brat: I feel so gutted today ladies :cry:

Oh and his comment of "I hope you can accept that" came with "but if you can't I understand why you would not wanna be with me anymore" like if I dont accept it we are over :brat: My heart is so broken right now :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Perhaps he's hurting about Hadlee a lot more than he lets on. :( I guess all you can do is give him time and talk about it in the future - maybe wait until he brings it up in conversation. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:hugs: kiki...I'm so sorry about what you're going through. Your hubby really needs to talk to you openly, I hope he can do that. It's not fair to lead you on that way at all. Maybe it is that he's scared of losing another baby and what he said was just badly worded out of that fear. I hope that's 'all' it is, if that makes sense, and that you and he can overcome that fear together so you're both happy. Thinking of you and sending good wishes...we're here for you :hugs:


----------



## Dimples81

i'm waiting to start charting but just wondered what my temp should be roughly? plus what are the rules for temping? when, where etc? Sorry if this has already been asked, this thread is long and i haven't read it all xx


ok have just read the last couple of pages :facepalm: sorry kiki, hug x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Dimples81 said:


> i'm waiting to start charting but just wondered what my temp should be roughly? plus what are the rules for temping? when, where etc? Sorry if this has already been asked, this thread is long and i haven't read it all xx
> 
> 
> ok have just read the last couple of pages :facepalm: sorry kiki, hug x

Dimples, to start you off, Fertility Friend is an awesome website that has tons of info on charting. There's a PDF file that's basically a 'how-to' book: here It's really easy, it's mostly just a case of getting into a routine and learning to interpret your signs. 

Note that FF ONLY tells you about charting to conceive, not as birth control. 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' is a really good book that contains the rules of the Fertility Awareness Method (FAM) of birth control, which uses the same signs as FF, but adds rules to follow when charting for BC, which basically 'extends' the fertile window so you're taking less of a risk if not using contraception, and you know when to avoid BD or use contraception if you don't want to get pregnant.

Hope that helps! :flower:

And *squish* to kiki <3


----------



## kiki04

13 hour day at work today!! OMG I am wiped and I still need to pack cuz I am going out of town for four days for work tomorrow morning and all 4 of those days will probably be 10-12 hour days :brat: Then back at the office monday... and Hadlee's memorial service wednesday :( This is one rough week for me!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thinking of you, hun. :hugs: I'm very familiar with long days! Well done for getting through it. Stay strong for Wednesay. :)


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> 13 hour day at work today!! OMG I am wiped and I still need to pack cuz I am going out of town for four days for work tomorrow morning and all 4 of those days will probably be 10-12 hour days :brat: Then back at the office monday... and Hadlee's memorial service wednesday :( This is one rough week for me!!!

oh hun i'll be thinking of you too, maybe working long will help u keep your mind off things.

i had a proper shit day yesterday, will PM u later :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

OK girls, good morning.

think af is tampering off *MAYBE*, dont want to speak to soon iukwim lol

my chart looks crazy lol the temps arnt to bad (iv missed a few) but the af goes all the way to cd16, well plus the 3 months i didnt chart aswell, oh lord could u imagine what a 4 month chart with af everyday would look like :rofl:
well lets just hope af is leaving and i can start learning my body even if it is messed up :rofl:

so how is everyone today ???


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hey Charlie :) I hope your AF is finally on its way out! Finger crossed for you :D

My chart is looking pretty crazy too...I'm not sure I did ov on/around CD20 any more...I don't think I have a clear thermal shift...I've got loads of clear EWCM too, despite cervix being firm and closed...I really don't understand!


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hey Charlie :) I hope your AF is finally on its way out! Finger crossed for you :D
> 
> My chart is looking pretty crazy too...I'm not sure I did ov on/around CD20 any more...I don't think I have a clear thermal shift...I've got loads of clear EWCM too, despite cervix being firm and closed...I really don't understand!

hey hun :wave:, well think af may just be leaving iv had NOTHING all day today :dance: oh pls pls let it be gone, i even took an opk just coz i could :rofl:, stark white neg though so nothing exciting came from it lol.

hmmm now your chart, i actually agree with u hun coz theres only 1 temp actually keeping your crosshairs there and its CD23 if u took that temp away im 95% sure the crosshairs would go away, i agree the thermal shift isnt high enough, but i have seen charts that are like yours and they have been ovulatory cycles.

can i ask are u just coming off any BC???


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yay for the :witch: finally departing! I've got my fingers crossed for you that she only comes back when she's supposed to!

FF took away my crosshairs! :brat: It now says I might have ovulated but it can't tell that for sure :( I agree with it, I have far too much EWCM to have ovulated, and the temps are just not showing anything like ovulation.

I came off BCP in February, and had 4 normal length cycles, then the next was almost 40 days, the one after was 19 days, and now this one, which looks to be another long one. I'm usually like clockwork (well, I was, before I went on the pill!). 

The only things I can attribute it to are either I'm way stressed by buying a house, or temping is making me obsess about my cycle so much that it's actually disrupting it! Of course there could be a medical explanation but I have no symptoms apart from apparent lack of ov, and these two massive patches of EWCM with spotting in between, to indicate a problem.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kiki04

I'm back!!! I just had to go three hours out of town since thursday, been working crazy overtime hours and Im beat!I have put in 57.5 hours at work just from wednesday to sunday of this week :brat: AF showed up while I was gone and totally unprepared.. however... it was a 30 day cycle!!!! :happydance: I have stopped temping now cuz really... no point of that at this time, however, I am still charting my duration of cycles cuz since my d&c in may they have been 41 days, then 36 days, now 30 days :happydance: Normalcy here I come! :lol:

I need updates on you all! 

CM I looked at your chart and I cant believe af is still on the go!!! You poor thing :hugs: Are you going to call the doc soon?

Mrs Eleflump there really isnt a clear thermal shift is there?? Hmmm Your temps are just so steady and there was a dip but no rise. Maybe this cycle is annovulatory for you? Your body geared up for an O but then didnt??? Not sure..

Mrsswaffer2be where you at???


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> 13 hour day at work today!! OMG I am wiped and I still need to pack cuz I am going out of town for four days for work tomorrow morning and all 4 of those days will probably be 10-12 hour days :brat: Then back at the office monday... and Hadlee's memorial service wednesday :( This is one rough week for me!!!
> 
> oh hun i'll be thinking of you too, maybe working long will help u keep your mind off things.
> 
> i had a proper shit day yesterday, will PM u later :hugs:Click to expand...

Well... Im waiting for that PM :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am here!!! Sorry I have neglected you - I was hostess all weekend to my parents-in-law. We all had a lovely time actually. :)

Today, I started my new job as a fully-fledged qualified nurse!! It was so scary being in that uniform, but I will get there. :) And it's one more step on the road to TTC!!

One more pack of pills until I stop taking them, and start charting! :D AF comes tomorrow. Boo!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

oooh, congrats on the new job, mrs s! Go you!

It's lovely to see you back, Kiki xxx :dance:

Charlie, I can't believe your AF is not gone yet...I agree with kiki, go see the doc!

TMI coming up, I never thought I'd EVER be so happy to have sore boobs (feels like my nipples have been shut in a door, not that I have first-hand experience of that, you understand...!:rofl:) ...finally, a sign that my body is doing something! My CM is still stretchy but a lot stickier today, hoping I've finally ov'd and that it's drying up! Hoping this won't be another false alarm like a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> oooh, congrats on the new job, mrs s! Go you!
> 
> It's lovely to see you back, Kiki xxx :dance:
> 
> Charlie, I can't believe your AF is not gone yet...I agree with kiki, go see the doc!
> 
> TMI coming up, I never thought I'd EVER be so happy to have sore boobs (feels like my nipples have been shut in a door, not that I have first-hand experience of that, you understand...!:rofl:) ...finally, a sign that my body is doing something! My CM is still stretchy but a lot stickier today, hoping I've finally ov'd and that it's drying up! Hoping this won't be another false alarm like a couple of weeks ago.

believe it or not hun gearing to ov and not oving is quite common, in 12 months of charting i must have had at least 3-4 cycles of that happening which in turn made them cycles slightly longer than most, if i wasnt charting or tracking anything id of thought i was late for af lol
it does sound to me u may now be oving as i get that with the nipples :hissy: everytime i rubbed against them it was like rubbing a cheese grater on them lol its defo a big ov sign and the cm to go with it, keep temping im sure your chart will tell all in just a few days :thumbup:

well af did go away for 2 days but then me and OH on sat night had some fun and afterwards i was bleeding fresh bright red blood, now im thinking surely the injection isnt causing the bleeding after sex?? think i will be visiting the doc this week will call in morning for emergency app they might even fit me in tomorrow which would be great, i hope they dont try palm me off with those tabs again :(


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yes, demand to see the doctor! That's not right, you need to be seen! I hope they have an answer for you :hugs:

There was a temp rise this morning! :happydance: I hope this is it, finally!


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Yes, demand to see the doctor! That's not right, you need to be seen! I hope they have an answer for you :hugs:
> 
> There was a temp rise this morning! :happydance: I hope this is it, finally!


ohhhhh id say this time was most defo ov hun, thats a lovely rise u got there :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Tht is a great rise today!!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

CM-Your chart isn't updated... I need updates!!! :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

chart updated!!!! ;)

looks like the bleeding is defo stopping now, and theres nooooo way OH is getting any sex until iv not bled for at least 2 weeks...poor guy, but i dont care i just need a break from it lol xx


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: YAY for the end in sight!!! :happydance: And Im sure DH will find a way to cope ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello gals! :hugs:

That certainly is not right, lovely - I hope the doctor sorts you out. :)

I do love stalking your charts, girls! It really educates me. ;) One more month, and I will join you!

Well, AF was meant to come today, but so far, no show. Actually - she could have come, but I haven't checked since earlier (Haha! I promise I'm not disgusting - I use a Mooncup, and put it in place in anticipation of AF!). Sorry if TMI! :p

EDIT - She's turned up! :p It usually happens at about 3pm (I am _that_ regular, on the pill), so it was slightly later this month!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

How are you finding the new job, Mrs S? And yay, when you start charting we'll have an extra chart to stalk :haha:!

Also, not TMI at all, I use a mooncup too, and I do exactly the same thing!


----------



## Charliemarina

ohhh iv never used a mooncup before i may try those they sound so much better than tampons or pads (god i HATE pads) think iv used around 9 packets so far during this long 4 month bleed :hissy: but yay for pad being dry most of today just spotting :)

iv been really bad with temping last few days but LO is ill and iv not been sleeping at all good so id rather not have a temp than a shitty one messing everything up, well my chart is probs the most messed up ever anyways :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

I love charting... its like an addiction :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I wholeheartedly recommend a Mooncup. :) I'd never go back to tampons now. Every woman should at least give it a go. :p

My new job is going well so far, thank you! At the moment, I'm supernumary because it's my first nursing job, so I'm sort of shadowing other nurses at the moment. I should be practicing on my own in two weeks or so, though. It's exciting, but so nerve-wracking now that I'm not a student nurse anymore! I feel very shell-shocked, but I'll get there. :) A couple of other newly qualifieds have started with me, so at least we're all in it together! :D


----------



## lullabybarb

cm plz plz plz can you look at my chart and tell me if you can perhaps see whats going on:wacko: i dont have a clue where i am in my cycle since coming of mc:cry: i know perhaps im being impatient as i only had it removed a month ago:wacko: i started charting to see if i could get some idea where i was in my cycle.


----------



## kiki04

if you just had the MC removed a month ago it is hard to say. I think its good to chart for now but until you get your first real AF back its almost just a waiting game :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey hunnie, firstly so sorry about your MC :hugs:

ok i have to agree with Kiki on this one it is very hard to say hun, the chart looks very up and down but then so did mine right after my D&C, i had random EWCM well random everything at that point after the MC, u defiantly need to give ur body more time to heal, charting is good as at least u know whats going on.

i will keep an eye on ur chart hun :winkwink:


----------



## lullabybarb

Charliemarina said:


> hey hunnie, firstly so sorry about your MC :hugs:
> 
> ok i have to agree with Kiki on this one it is very hard to say hun, the chart looks very up and down but then so did mine right after my D&C, i had random EWCM well random everything at that point after the MC, u defiantly need to give ur body more time to heal, charting is good as at least u know whats going on.
> 
> i will keep an eye on ur chart hun :winkwink:

Sorry i meant to say mirena coil, i just thought something would be happening by now:wacko: thankyou so much for your advice kiki and mc :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OK did she mean miscarriage or mirena coil? I thought mirena :lol:


----------



## kiki04

lullabybarb said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> hey hunnie, firstly so sorry about your MC :hugs:
> 
> ok i have to agree with Kiki on this one it is very hard to say hun, the chart looks very up and down but then so did mine right after my D&C, i had random EWCM well random everything at that point after the MC, u defiantly need to give ur body more time to heal, charting is good as at least u know whats going on.
> 
> i will keep an eye on ur chart hun :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry i meant to say mirena coil, i just thought something would be happening by now:wacko: thankyou so much for your advice kiki and mc :hugs:Click to expand...

We posted at the same time :rofl:


----------



## lullabybarb

kiki04 said:


> lullabybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> hey hunnie, firstly so sorry about your MC :hugs:
> 
> ok i have to agree with Kiki on this one it is very hard to say hun, the chart looks very up and down but then so did mine right after my D&C, i had random EWCM well random everything at that point after the MC, u defiantly need to give ur body more time to heal, charting is good as at least u know whats going on.
> 
> i will keep an eye on ur chart hun :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry i meant to say mirena coil, i just thought something would be happening by now:wacko: thankyou so much for your advice kiki and mc :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We posted at the same time :rofl:Click to expand...

 :rofl: Lol


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so im just a dumb arse :rofl:

ok so based on it being mirena coil then id say it will take maybe a few cycles to regulate hun as its a hormone coil so it poses the same kind of side effects as BCP's, id say just keep temping hunny you may find this cycle is long but u will probably ovulate at some stage, oh how i wish i would ovulate and not bleed, although its getting better :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe. Love you girls! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Hehe. Love you girls! :hugs:

awwww and we all love u too hun :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Charliemarina

OK so im NOT F****NG happy today, af is back AGAIN. off to docs at 4.30pm cannot take much more of this :( if he gives me those pills again i think i might just take them and DEMAND some tests be it hormone or whatever needs checking its driving me insane, after having LO i only bled for 2 weeks how can 1 injection cause more bleeding than after having a baby :wacko: crazy :(


----------



## kiki04

:brat: This sucks so bad for you :brat: I hope the end really is in site soon and make sure you update after the dr!! :hugs:

But on a positive note.. maybe the fact that you are going a couple days without now is that it is slowly starting to let up.......


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohh, mate, that sucks so bad! :( I really hope the doctor sorts you out. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

aww, Charlie :( I hope the doctor can sort this out, it is not good :( Are you taking iron to make sure this bleeding won't make you anaemic?

huge :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, yeah, that's a good point Mrs Eleflump! :)

Does anyone have a copy of 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'? I bid on a copy on eBay, but lost out on the last day. :( I don't want to pay too much for a copy. I will pay for postage etc too. :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Even if I did... the shipping from Canada would prolly cost more or equivalent to buying the book new :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

yes i defo agree that my af is getting less, i mean a flow is back but its very dark brown now not bright red anymore :shrug:

well docs are a load of crap, says there not much they can do but give them pills, its after effects of the injection and once its in theres no way of taking it back out, so i basically got ride it out, he says he doesnt think i have hormone issues its just the jab he apparently see's this all the time :shrug: i suppose it is slowly getting better just got keep waiting and hoping that one day REALLY soon it goes, and i MUST rememeber to temp tomorrow LOL

iv been on iron tabs for while now hun since this all started really so got that sorted doc did say that i shold take them but i prefer floradax (sp)? its a liquid form of iron and some other vits but it tastes good and doesnt constipate me :blush: got say though it aint cheap 1 bottle lasts about 2 weeks and its about £12 a bottle but defo worth it, worked wonders for me during pregnancy :winkwink:

oh well so looks like more waiting for me, well i got 7 months till TTC so it better stop by then :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Ooh, yeah, that's a good point Mrs Eleflump! :)
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'? I bid on a copy on eBay, but lost out on the last day. :( I don't want to pay too much for a copy. I will pay for postage etc too. :flower:

heres an idea hun, post a thread in pregnancy 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri and pregnancy club, theres prob plenty of ladies who used that book but no longer need it ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer2b said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, yeah, that's a good point Mrs Eleflump! :)
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'? I bid on a copy on eBay, but lost out on the last day. :( I don't want to pay too much for a copy. I will pay for postage etc too. :flower:
> 
> heres an idea hun, post a thread in pregnancy 1st, 2nd, 3rd tri and pregnancy club, theres prob plenty of ladies who used that book but no longer need it ;)Click to expand...

Genius. ;)

That sucks that your doctor wasn't much help. I was considering getting the injection after stopping my pill and the nurse warned me that once it's in, it can't come out, so any side-effects are there to stay! I decided against going on it, because of that really. I really hope this doesn't last much longer for you, hun.


----------



## Charliemarina

be very happy u didnt bother with it hun honestly and warn any other girls u know if u hear of them considering it, i really dont think its healthy in anyway, bloody midwife who told me to try it i should skin her :hissy:, she scared me into having it really heres what she said " i wouldnt recommend using a daily pill because u have 2 kids and a new born and u will more than likely forget to take a pill or 2 and fall pregnant whereas the injection you dont need to remember it daily just make sure u top up every 3 months" i then explained that i dont normally do well on any kind of hormone pills and that i tend to bleed whilst taking them too and she said " oh well thats the good thing about the jab it stops ur periods and women who have probs with pills tend to do well with the jab" so i then thought well i dont want fall preg before a year is up and i like the no periods thing so why not.....OMG is she fucking serious??? stop my periods ?? well what can i do but :rofl: 

sorry rant over lol i do hope she is reading this :rofl: stupid woman :)


----------



## kiki04

Holy crap Mrs. Eleflump! CD 31 O?! :wacko:


----------



## Charliemarina

WOW CD31 is late but then i oved once at CD28, that cycle drove me NUTS lol.

girls im gonna take these pills she is back full force now and im just not seeing an end to it anytime soon, im wondering weather if i stop it with the pills weather my body will then kick back into gear and maybe it wont come back till af time.??? oh i dont know i feel so shitty right now :sad2:


----------



## kiki04

Oh no! :brat: I hope so bad for you the pills stop this and you make sure to keep up with that iron before you collapse :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and if everyone is on board... I think we need names :rofl: I know CM's real name but if you dont wanna put it out there then thats fine... but for those that wanna know.... I'm Krissy :flower:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yerp, CD31! I think I was trying to ov around CD18/19, but that was the first week after we put the offer in on our house (it was accepted on 23rd Aug, so CD11) and I was a bit :argh: for a few days, so I reckon that knocked it out. Hopefully next cycle will be a bit more sensible! :haha: I had a way impressive spike this morning, will be interesting to see if it stays that high tomorrow!

What are the pills you have been given, Charlie? And yeah, evil nurse! Is depo the same as the mini-pill, but in injection form? I spotted for months on cerazette, before my AF disappeared for 2 years! (mind you it was only spotting, not the full-on nightmare you're having :hugs:) I hope it wears off soon, and that the pills keep it at bay til it's out of your system!


----------



## Charliemarina

well krissy knows my name but for the other girls my name is patsy..the charliemarina username originate from my first 2 kids (i joined before i had my third lol) my son is charlie and my daughter is Marina lol.

well these pills are called tranexamic acid :shrug: got to take 2 pills 3 times a day for only 4 days not allowed them longer so lets hope it stops it, doc said it should slow it and stop it but we will see not getting hopes up and whats bet even if it does stop it will prob come back once pills out system :hissy: seriously starting to depress me now and without this being too TMI but pads are really making me sore now like i have thrush, i cant breath down there and i dont want use tampons as i had TSS as a teenager, way to scared to use them again :( and pantyliners would be great but they wouldnt hold the flow so i cannot win either bloody way.


----------



## kiki04

Oh man it just keeps getting worse and worse for you :nope: What about one of those cup things???


----------



## kiki04

Oh and Patsy! When I was pg with Hadlee... we actually we considering using Charlie if it was a boy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh man it just keeps getting worse and worse for you :nope: What about one of those cup things???


thats actually a good point, can i ask though are they comfortable can u feel them??? i always imagined feeling like i got a balloon stuck up there :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Oh and Patsy! When I was pg with Hadlee... we actually we considering using Charlie if it was a boy!!! :thumbup:

its a fantastic name hun i love it, u should defo still consider it :winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

I have never used a cup but I think the comfort level is different for every woman based on their shape in there :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I love my mooncup, I had to cut the whole stalk off it though because that was sore. it just means a little bit more 'feeling around' in there to grab the base of the cup to take it out. There's a knack to folding it properly to get it in, but once you get it, it's easy peasy! I can't feel it at all inside me, which I always find really weird! There's never been a case of TSS associated with them, they're safe to leave in all day or night, and you don't have any rubbish to throw away, aside from the actual flow, which you can tip down the loo. I'm a complete convert and will never go back to pads or tampons, though I do occasionally use a pantyliner if I feel it's a 'heavy' day and I want to be extra sure, but I've only had a little leak, once, when I didn't have the cup in right.

The tranexamic acid encourages the blood to clot, so your AF isn't as heavy. It has a cumulative effect, i.e. if you had heavy AF regularly, you take the pills for 3-4 days each time you have AF and over several cycles your flow will lessen. Not sure how it works in the short term but it must do something! You can get it OTC as well, not sure if it's cheaper than a prescription, but yeah, definitely only take for the time the doc has said! I hope it does the trick!

I'm Kate, btw, if we're doing names :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello lovely ladies! Krissy, Patsy and Kate, my name is Rebekah, but I'm Bex to my friends. ;)

I could talk about the Mooncup all day! :) I can't feel it at all either, and they say that you can do everything with it in (except sex, of course), but I always take it out before going for a number 2! I'm too scared it'll fall out into the loo in the process!! :rofl:

Apart from all of this, I have got an account on FF - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/291301/ Not much is going on this month, but next month I'm starting charting. :D


----------



## kiki04

Yay!!! Another chart to stalk :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Hey Rebekah our cycles are almost the same right now :thumbup: I started sept 10, yours sept 13 :thumbup: Now we are cycle buddies too hahaha


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! We have been spending a lot of time together! :rofl: ;) :p


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I love my mooncup, I had to cut the whole stalk off it though because that was sore. it just means a little bit more 'feeling around' in there to grab the base of the cup to take it out. There's a knack to folding it properly to get it in, but once you get it, it's easy peasy! I can't feel it at all inside me, which I always find really weird! There's never been a case of TSS associated with them, they're safe to leave in all day or night, and you don't have any rubbish to throw away, aside from the actual flow, which you can tip down the loo. I'm a complete convert and will never go back to pads or tampons, though I do occasionally use a pantyliner if I feel it's a 'heavy' day and I want to be extra sure, but I've only had a little leak, once, when I didn't have the cup in right.
> 
> The tranexamic acid encourages the blood to clot, so your AF isn't as heavy. It has a cumulative effect, i.e. if you had heavy AF regularly, you take the pills for 3-4 days each time you have AF and over several cycles your flow will lessen. Not sure how it works in the short term but it must do something! You can get it OTC as well, not sure if it's cheaper than a prescription, but yeah, definitely only take for the time the doc has said! I hope it does the trick!
> 
> I'm Kate, btw, if we're doing names :)

thanks for that hun, the doc didnt really explain what they did just said take these it should clot your blood and af should stop, like its THAT simple, i reallly dont think it will be but im praying it does stop and that i ov and that i get a true af.....not asking for much am i :rofl:

well i think iv been convinced about the cup, im off to order one now :dance:, i also wouldnt do a number 2 with it in, i even took out tampons for that same reason, no idea why just didnt feel right with it in :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! Yaaaayyy, a convert!!!! :D :D You will never go back. Promise!


----------



## kiki04

I wanna try it but Im just leary about it :dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, do you all have Facebook? I just created a secret WTT group on there if you want to join. :) Add me on Facebook and I'll add you to it: https://www.facebook.com/whistlemytune

Let me know that it's you in the optional message part. :D


----------



## kiki04

I sent a request! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Have fun tonight Patsy!! I wanna hear all about your girls night out tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Well how did it go? :happydance:

I stayed home and watched a movie ALL ALONE! :happydance: My kids went for a sleepover at my sisters (she has 4 kids) and Dan went out. Until the dog ran away :dohh: Everytime Dan goes out for the night I let the dog out to pee and if he is out too long he digs out to go looking for Dan. It is sooo irritating already! We have had harness's for him but he gets out. A collar and a leash he gets out. Dog is like a houdini I swear :dohh: So I ended my night by calling hubby to tell him his dog got out and we were both out loking for him. Thankfully we found him this time instead of putting out a missing dog alert and having to pay $100 to get him back from the City Animal Services :dohh:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey girlies :wave:, i had a FAB time, only stayed out for 2 hours as lily just really wouldnt settle for OH i think she was a bit confused as im the only one who has ever changed her bum, fed her ect then all of a sudden daddy is doing it and she hasnt seen me for a while, im hoping to gradually be able to stay out longer and longer until i dont have to worry anymore, some of my friends say just dont go home leave her she will have to get used to him but i just cannot bare the thought of her just wanting me and me not coming home its not fair on her its not her fault, she is more important than any nightout in my eyes :)

although those 2 hours were bliss, i got to drink until i actually felt a bit drunk and just be able to relax for the first time in well over a year now (had a horrid pregnancy lol) but i got to admit i did miss lily so much in that short space of time that i was very happy to be home.

had a beautiful greek meze meal was absolutly stuffed, so all in all yeah it was a good night, and to make things a million times better GUESS WHAT???


im just spotting now :dance: the pills seem to be working, iv had 2 full days worth and they are defo doing smething just hope once i stop them that it dont come back but :happydance: for now and im DEFO temping in the morning and from now on as i actually feel like there is a point in doing it :mrgreen:

how is all u ladies today ??? xxxxx


----------



## kiki04

Awwww poor Lily!! Missing mama like that :hugs: But holy crap... your hubby doesnt change diapers or anything... my husband would be so jealous :rofl: At least you got a good couple hours out though :thumbup: Sounds like it was a wonderful 2 hours too!! :happydance: What is a greek meze meal? I like greek food but dont know what that is :wacko: 

And woot woot for the pills working!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Now to get back to updating your chart... I keep checking it but see nothing :rofl:

And where the heck did the other two go??? :nope:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am here, darlings!! I'm sorry - so busy with work etc. I had an induction day today, which finished early, so as soon as I get home I'm on BnB!!! :p

19 pills to go until I'm pill-free!! I'm really quite anxious about using condoms because I tend to go... dry... when using them!!!!! :blush: But, I will have to get used to it for 6 months - or until I'm sure of my cycles etc. Hopefully, it won't take too long for them to get back to normal. I also hope I don't experience the breakthrough bleeding I'm getting in the middle of my cycles on the pill. :dohh: Hopefully, after I stop taking them, I shall be somewhat normal!!! Eeep!


----------



## kiki04

19 days!! :happydance: Thats awesome! Have you considered just using the condoms during your fertile time and use withdrawel the rest? Thats really only about a week before O and a day after O that you would need to use them :shrug:

I can't wait til next spring when we all jump aboard a different train :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

We might consider that option, Krissy. :) I'll have to talk to him about it. It's the main reason I'll be charting anyway - to get rid of the rubbers! :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Awwww poor Lily!! Missing mama like that :hugs: But holy crap... your hubby doesnt change diapers or anything... my husband would be so jealous :rofl: At least you got a good couple hours out though :thumbup: Sounds like it was a wonderful 2 hours too!! :happydance: What is a greek meze meal? I like greek food but dont know what that is :wacko:
> 
> And woot woot for the pills working!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Now to get back to updating your chart... I keep checking it but see nothing :rofl:
> 
> And where the heck did the other two go??? :nope:

I TEMPED TODAY YAY!!! im defo going to keep up with it every morning now bleeding is gone as i now feel there is actually a point of doing it, feels so odd not wearing a pad :happydance:

Me and Oh are using pull out everytime for now due to me having NO IDEA when or if i may even ov and i really dont want get caught out coz a TWW that you do NOT want is never ever fun :( OH is allergic to condoms and i also hate them they make me "dry" too :hissy: bloody things passion killers i call them :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm here, I'm just being a bit useless! Lots going on with chasing estate agents and stuff, and I have no tiiiime! :brat: I will do a proper update tomorrow, I promise!

<3


----------



## kiki04

CM-Yes those unwanted TTW are stressful!! :brat: I really hope things smooth out for you soon.. and each day that passes get Lily closer to being one and a big sister! :happydance:

Mrs. Eleflump- Moving is so hard!!! Big hugs to you and I cant wait til its over so we can have you back :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

And for me... my temps are ACTUALLY being sorta consistant this month! I had a regular cycle last month of 30 days... first was 41, then 36, then 30, now I am having consistant temps!! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

OHHH SO THEY ARE THATS FAB HUN, REALLY DOES LOOK LIKE U MAY BE REGULATING BACK TO NORMAL.

ooops wrote all thats in caps but really cannot be bothered to re write it :rofl:

as for me well im still spotting but im not going to complain, today is my last day of tablets so im hoping once i stop them that it stays spotting or goes and dont come bk :)

feeling really broody today, saw a preg woman and felt rather jealous :( how can i be so broody just 5 months after having a baby, thats insane :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Spotting is still a step in the right direction :thumbup:

And tell me about it!!! I am sooooo broody right now!!! :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ok, I am here...for a few minutes!

So, it definitely looks like I ovulated on CD31...now 8DPO, so I'm just waiting to see how long my LP is. Knowing my luck I'll come on just as I travel up to Brum on Monday for a conference :dohh: Good job I am temping, or I'd be freaking out right about now about where the hell AF has got to...I'd probably have done about a billion HPTs by now!

Repair bill for the damp problem uncovered in the survey is £336, we're going to ask if the seller will pay for it. I feel really cheeky doing that but it's £336 we could use to finish off the plastering and door-replacing that they haven't done! Plus they assured us there was no damp, admittedly they might not have known about this, but it's still damp, even if it is a leaking pipe and not rising/penetrating.

And I've just seen a facebook pic of my friend's brand-new daughter...omg, broody! And there will be 4 more babies born between now and mid-January...how am I going to stay sane???

In other news, hubby definitely trusts me to be getting the charting right as a form of contraception, as he didn't pull out...he specifically asked if he had to, and looked very happy when I said no :rofl:

I'm SO glad your AF looks like she's on her way out, CM, your temps look like they're very consistent too. And your temps too, Kiki! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, I can't wait 'til that's me charting and working out my LP etc. I hope I go back to normal quickly after coming off the BCP. I was really quite regular before taking them.
A patient I looked after today had a baby great-granddaughter, and she was soooo cute! Only weeks old! I don't get too close to babies if they come onto the ward, because I know I'll get really broody!

Yay for your consistent temps Krissy! Here's to a normal-length cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies iv gotten up this AM and she is gone :happydance::happydance::dance:

ok i shouldnt get to excited but i cant help it im pad free although when i go out shopping today im going to put one on just in case KWIM?? :rofl:

i was even able to put dry as CM for today in my chart LOL

im really hoping that this is it and i have a cycle now if not a normal one but just a cycle would be great im not expecting too much lol

off out today as baby has grown out of her clothes and my bloody steriliser packed up on me yesterday so got grab another one of them oh how i love baby shopping lol xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yaaaayyyy!! How exciting! :) I know what you mean though, covering yourself while your out. ;) Just in case! Hopefully, your cycles will become more predictable soon, and you'll know not to wear a pad.

17 pills to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Only 17 more pills!!! How exciting!!! The countdown is on!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> well ladies iv gotten up this AM and she is gone :happydance::happydance::dance:
> 
> ok i shouldnt get to excited but i cant help it im pad free although when i go out shopping today im going to put one on just in case KWIM?? :rofl:
> 
> i was even able to put dry as CM for today in my chart LOL
> 
> im really hoping that this is it and i have a cycle now if not a normal one but just a cycle would be great im not expecting too much lol
> 
> off out today as baby has grown out of her clothes and my bloody steriliser packed up on me yesterday so got grab another one of them oh how i love baby shopping lol xxx

Awwww I wish I could go baby shopping with you!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

had a lovely time baby shopping got admit though not so much fun when u got push baby around narrow shops all day :rofl: but most importantly i got everything i needed minus babys coat couldnt find a nice one :(

ok so, af is still gone :happydance: got feeling though that its too good to be true??? lol must stay positive, oh and also my temp this morning was really low :shrug: not ov low but lower than usual, i took an opk last night i had a line but its not pos for sure, lets hope im gearing coz i think its about time my body did something other than bleed :)

i wished i could have taken all u ladies shopping i mean how much fun would that have been lol xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so im looking at this OPK iv taken and its defo getting close to pos........iv taken a few on the odd days iv only spotted and they have been so so faint that i have to squint and look under a light so im thinking :dance: coz my LH is rising up which means hormone wise im healing :dance: but not get to excited as they could stay like this for a while, BUT its odd how my temp is dipping and OPk darkening (although not yet pos) do u think its a sign girls that i may actually ov and get a true af at end of it??? here is the OPK for u all to see thought we could have some fun discussing it :rofl:

P.S click on the pic to enlarge it as its true darkness cant be seen when its small :)
 



Attached Files:







OPK's 003bnb.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kiki04

OH yay!!! Your body is finally figuring things out!!! :happydance: Are you going to use OPK's everyday now?


----------



## kiki04

OMG I am having such a good day today! I baked chocolate chip banana bread to bring to work today and everyone here loves it... and I found daycare for my boys this morning for before and after school which is soooo difficult here! $200/month each boy for before and after school :happydance: And on top of that... OH can finally get work now that I found daycare for my boys AND he will be writing a test tomorrow to challenge his next level engineering and went today applying for jobs and is at one of the local hospitals about to get a tour of their maintenance department for a possible job! Hospitals pay very well and I have daycare lined up!!! Today is gooood :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh girls, I'm about ready to drop! I've only been on the ward three days this week, and I'm so tired! It's just been soooo busy, and my feet are throbbing! Tomorrow, I've got a mandatory training day - the moving and handling of patients! Boring stuff, but at least I won't be running around on the ward again. :p Plus, I have the weekend off! I haven't seen DH properly all week!!!

You might have seen me post in the Facebook group, but I'm still very happy I won an auction on eBay for 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'! :happydance: Yayness! Hopefully, it'll come soon, so I can start reading it before I start charting next month.

I'm glad you're having a good day, Krissy. :hugs:

That OPK looks very promising, Patsy!! My fingers are crossed that it gets darker! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

yeah im gonna opk everyday now as i have no idea when to expect ov and i dont want to bed not knowing KWIM lol and i just LOVE pissin on sticks :rofl:

im really hoping that this really is the end of af, i think iv been punished enough id say and iv vowed to myself to NEVER have any BCP or jabs ever again.

:dance: kiki hun wat a great day for you and wow that is a very reasonable childcare price, here in UK u would pay double that just for 1 child :wacko:


----------



## kiki04

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Oh girls, I'm about ready to drop! I've only been on the ward three days this week, and I'm so tired! It's just been soooo busy, and my feet are throbbing! Tomorrow, I've got a mandatory training day - the moving and handling of patients! Boring stuff, but at least I won't be running around on the ward again. :p Plus, I have the weekend off! I haven't seen DH properly all week!!!
> 
> You might have seen me post in the Facebook group, but I'm still very happy I won an auction on eBay for 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'! :happydance: Yayness! Hopefully, it'll come soon, so I can start reading it before I start charting next month.
> 
> I'm glad you're having a good day, Krissy. :hugs:
> 
> That OPK looks very promising, Patsy!! My fingers are crossed that it gets darker! :)

Oh yay! I missed the post that you won the auction!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> yeah im gonna opk everyday now as i have no idea when to expect ov and i dont want to bed not knowing KWIM lol and i just LOVE pissin on sticks :rofl:
> 
> im really hoping that this really is the end of af, i think iv been punished enough id say and iv vowed to myself to NEVER have any BCP or jabs ever again.
> 
> :dance: kiki hun wat a great day for you and wow that is a very reasonable childcare price, here in UK u would pay double that just for 1 child :wacko:

For just before and after school it would be double that? This is about 1 hour before school and 1.5 hours after school. So for having my boys there for like 2.5 hours a day she is making $20 a day :rofl: It still works out to $400 a month for the two of them and even more if they have an inservice day and are there for a full day. I pay $400/month for Kenadie full days mon-fri fulltime.... so in total, 3 kids $800/month :brat:


----------



## Charliemarina

wow thats alot hun and sorry i miss read lol it would probs be about the same price here for just before and after school :thumbup:

me and OH are arguing and its driving me insane, he called me something really nasty today and im so fucking hurt what an arsehole :hissy:

sometimes i wonder why it is i am willingly going to have another baby with him :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhh, Patsy. :( I hope you sort it out with him. I'm sure it was just a heat-of-the-moment thing. Massive :hugs: to you!!


----------



## kiki04

Oh hun :brat: You know I have just had a huge moment with OH and it was a blow over thing, heat of the moment and things are better now. I hope you and your OH can sort things out quickly :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

u know what though girls, he could have said anything to me but what he said, he called me a dirty, fat ugly tramp and that he never wants touch me ever again :sad2: what u got remember is, is that i only had a baby 5 months ago so i have alot of baby weight, i weigh 12 stone 3 pounds which for my frame is big, i usually weigh around 7 and half to 8 stone before pregnancy, i do get my figure back eventually like i did with other 2 kids but u got remember im not used to being this size iv been small my whole life so when someone calls me things like that i really get self concious, lets just say i now no longer feel comfortable being naked around him which proper sucks iv never felt like that in all the years we have been together, i hate him so much for saying that to me :( :cry:


----------



## Charliemarina

and this is all bcoz i put something in the bin with no bin bag in it :( i didnt notice and baby was crying so i threw it in, he is always nagging me about everything he doesnt get how hard being a full time mum is, getting the whole 3 story house clean in 1 day is just asking the impossible :nope: he is now texing me saying he didnt mean it but u know what it dont change anything in the respect that i cant be naked around him no more :(


----------



## kiki04

Oh honey thats awful :cry: I am so sorry he said such a rotten thing to you :hugs: But you're right... you JUST had a baby.It takes time to get back to pre-preg size :( Im glad he is at least apologizing, but I totally understand how you feel. I am right now 20lbs heavier then I was before I got pg, only I lost the baby and have nothing to show for this extra weight. I feel so self conscious about it and dont fit any of the clothes I love, so if my OH ever said that I would feel exactly the way you do :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

well he is being very apologetic now and has said he didnt mean what he said and he loves me for who i am but for some reason i just dont think i can bring myself now to show him my body especially with the light on (never been a fan of the light on anyways due to stretch marks from my first pregnancy) but now i do feel alot more like its a big deal if its on lol.

oh hun that must be so hard to deal with :hugs: i never thought about how it would feel to gain weight and not end up with a baby i mean u just dont think about that until u get to that point, im sure u will lose it hun we BOTH will :)


----------



## Charliemarina

well im off to bed hunny, its 12.15am here and iv got 2 night feeds ahead of me im totally drained, iv done every night feed for 5 solid months and its really catching up with me now i feel soooo lazy and napping during day as much as can lol.

have good day hun and sleep well tonight xxx
NIGHT NIGHT LADIES :wave:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Patsy, that is horrible. I am so sorry he said that to you. Before accepting his apology make it clear to him that he can't say anything like that to you ever again, you should not have to put up with that sort of talk from anyone, let alone your husband. Let him stay home with the kids for a few days and see how easy he thinks it is then! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Patsy, that is horrible. I am so sorry he said that to you. Before accepting his apology make it clear to him that he can't say anything like that to you ever again, you should not have to put up with that sort of talk from anyone, let alone your husband. Let him stay home with the kids for a few days and see how easy he thinks it is then! :hugs:

we had a talk last night and i explained that he cannot say things like this to me again it hurts like hell and of all people he should be making me feel better about myself not worse, i feel ok this morning think sometimes u need to calm down before you can work things out.

one good thing though.....AF is still gone :dance: :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm glad things are a bit better now, and elated for you that AF is still nowhere in sight! :D

I think my AF is coming, I had a small dip (below the coverline), and I feel a bit achy down there, and I think I might have a had a tiny bit of spotting earlier. Is an 11-day LP too short for TTC? I hope not :/ I don't know whether it is normally 11 days for me as this is my first charting cycle and it's been a bit of a weird one, but it's supposed to be that your LP doesn't vary by more than a day or two, isn't it?

I've got a day off to work from home, and so far I have been into town to kick the solicitor's arse (sucess, though they have still cost us 3 weeks :cry:), and eaten two tunnock's teacakes, and mooched about on here, and watched Don't Tell the Bride on iplayer, and have only done a little bit of work. Good job today is annual leave rather than study leave, huh? :blush:


----------



## kiki04

I am so happy things are getting better between you and OH :hugs: Sometimes they can all be real jerks :growlmad: But YAY for AF staying away!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: And you have a small temp dip so maybe, just maybe you are back on track :thumbup:

As for the day off work... as for you feeling guilty about not working... I am AT WORK and not working :rofl: But that is cuz we are literally 100% caught up on everything. I have not one single thing to do right now :shrug: and my boss knows it too so I can piss around on the internet all day and get paid for it :rofl:

I would still rather be at home not getting paid for it though :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Holy crap... I just realised that if my cycle follows suit to last month... I should be getting my O dip in the next day or two... I should pounce OH tonight in hopes one spermy gets through his stupid vasectomy :rofl:

Yeah right... I know I know... fat chance on that but hey, a girl can dream :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm glad things are a bit better now, and elated for you that AF is still nowhere in sight! :D
> 
> I think my AF is coming, I had a small dip (below the coverline), and I feel a bit achy down there, and I think I might have a had a tiny bit of spotting earlier. Is an 11-day LP too short for TTC? I hope not :/ I don't know whether it is normally 11 days for me as this is my first charting cycle and it's been a bit of a weird one, but it's supposed to be that your LP doesn't vary by more than a day or two, isn't it?
> 
> I've got a day off to work from home, and so far I have been into town to kick the solicitor's arse (sucess, though they have still cost us 3 weeks :cry:), and eaten two tunnock's teacakes, and mooched about on here, and watched Don't Tell the Bride on iplayer, and have only done a little bit of work. Good job today is annual leave rather than study leave, huh? :blush:

well iv always begged to differ on the LP length thing, iv read your LP wont change but mine was never ever the same every month when TTC our kids, my LP was anything from 13 days to 15 days (although sometimes i wonder if ov day was wrong but temps confirm the day is right :shrug:)

11 day LP is considered normal hun if its less than 10 then u have an issue as most pregnancy's implant around 6-10 days after conception so if ur LP is say 9 or 10 then the chances are baby wouldn't get the chance to implant or would implant but not make it :(

so dont panic about that hun ur fine :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

thanks, that sets my mind at rest :) On the same subject, I was right about the dip this morning being AF-related. I've had spotting all afternoon, brownish, but now, though it's still spotting it's bright red. Do I note it as spotting on my chart, or light AF as it's red? I know CD1 is usually the first day of red blood, but does it have to be 'flow' or is spotting enough?

And is yours still gone?!

ETA: I just looked on FF and it says it has to be flow, not spotting, to count as CD1, so I guess CD1 is tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I am so bad, I've only eaten junk food today, giving myself the excuse of 'I'm premenstrual, I NEED junk food!', and I'd hoped to get a block of 4 lectures written, and I've only done one. I'm not sure if I was being overly optimistic thinking I could have done 4 today, but I know I could have done more than one. :blush: Tomorrow I will do at least one more...I have 15 left to do, plus diagrams and formatting for the web. It'd be awesome to be finished before Christmas...the module starts at the beginning of March!


----------



## Charliemarina

yes hun your right CD1 is when its a red flow so if she comes full force tomorrow then thats CD1 and hey who whoop whoop coz now ur LP is a day longer than u thought :winkwink: if you add spotting into ur data on FF you will find it adds an extra day to this cycle rather than starting a new chart as soon as u enter light af it creates a new chart automatically for you and ends ur previous one.

my af is still gone YAY, iv had a tiny bit of very dark brown spotting today but really wasnt much at all, i really just want to ovulate and have a true af coz i really believe once my body has done that then i will probs be ok from then on :thumbup:

iv never had probs before with ovulation or cycles the only issue i found i had which wasnt truely an issue just annoying was that i never oved on the same CD some months id ov CD14 and some cycles it would be CD19, once i even oved at CD28!!! could u imagine if i wasnt charting id be testing for preg by CD28 not oving, man that wouldnt have been fun expecting AF for 2 weeks and no show and neg tests thats a brain twister, i think i only had a few an-ovulatory cycles (which is normal for every woman) so i was pretty reg compared to alot of other ladies, it will be interesting to know how much things have changed since that jab, arh well only time will tell :)


----------



## kiki04

I had O pains on my right side this afternoon... lets see if I get a temp drop tomorrow or the next day! :dance: And the kids are gone tonight so I can try for that unrealistic hopeful BD of one little spermy getting through :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I am so bad, I've only eaten junk food today, giving myself the excuse of 'I'm premenstrual, I NEED junk food!', and I'd hoped to get a block of 4 lectures written, and I've only done one. I'm not sure if I was being overly optimistic thinking I could have done 4 today, but I know I could have done more than one. :blush: Tomorrow I will do at least one more...I have 15 left to do, plus diagrams and formatting for the web. It'd be awesome to be finished before Christmas...the module starts at the beginning of March!

Wow look at you ahead of the game!!! :dance:

And for your LP- it is supposed to be a minimum of 10 days.. if you need to lengthen your LP you can take vitamin B6 :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

OMG girls, i have some serious back ache going on like AF is gonna hit hard, ARGH i really hope she dont come back but this feeling is veeeeery familiar :(


----------



## kiki04

Oh no!!! :brat: I really hope she stays away for AT LEAST 2 weeks :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I hope your AF stays away, Patsy :hugs: and FX'd for a rogue escapee :spermy: for you, krissy! :rofl:

I have just been into town and I swear every pregnant woman where I live is out today showing off their bumps. :brat: Although there were two kids (aged about 3 and 5 maybe?) in Boots who were mucking around and they were the LOUDEST SCREAMERS I have ever heard!

Just having some lunch as I've barely eaten anything today yet, then will go pick hubby up from work and spend the rest of the day reading in bed, doing as little as humanly possible, as my uterus is trying to tie a knot in itself, I think...


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies :wave: where is everyone today lol

well the cramping went and had no bleeding so YAY for that and im still AF free, it feels sooooooo good, the only thing is im now avoiding sex coz i dont want to start bleeding again, all this bleeding really has put a dent in our relationship i really do, i mean OH has never spoken to me like that before but then our sex life has never been this non-existent before either so im linking the 2 together, he must be so frustrated but because iv been so frustrated with my body iv not stopped to think about him :(

but now that i can "technically" have sex im not wanting to in fear the bleeding will come back :( and i really want to get things back to normal with our sex life and being close but if it does come back during sex we will be back to square one anyway, i just cant win :(


----------



## kiki04

Awww I can definately see how things would get tense if the connection and closeness between you two isnt there :hugs: I think I would do exactly the same thing you are :hugs: But so far so good having sex with no bleeding!!! :dance: Thats awesome! :dance:


----------



## kiki04

I need your ladies opinions BIGTIME! I have never.ever.ever.ever.ever.ever. in my life ovulated this early. I did have the O pains on friday, not knowing which cd it was at the time. I now have crosshairs and it is showing a 100% normal cycle!!! I always O cd18-22 and even last month I think cd 17 threw me off... 

BUT that being said... I also have a cold right now so that could be affecting my temps right? I mean at times I feel warm, so that would screw with my morning temps no??? Like I almost expect a massive drop in a day or two when I feel better, which is technically my normal O time... which will have my temps high yet, so they may not drop at all just due to timing showing an O now but it may not really be an O. But the only thing is, I truely did feel ov pains fri aftn... and according to my temps its true... HELP ME?!

Oh and I did have increased CM all week last week... but I dont recall it turning EWCM... I normally dont chart CM but I put it in to see... cuz I remember being at work all of a sudden... its wet and you feel like AF showed and you run to the bathroom and there is wetness there but CM not AF :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, that is early hun! But, as you say, a cold would definitely change your temps. How long is your LP usually? You'll know if CD13 was O day or not, if your AF comes early. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I feel like I'm becoming a bit of an expert in charting now. :) I love that Chart Interpretation Game on FF! I keep doing it when I'm bored. :p Only 13 pills to go, until I can chart my next cycle. :D I'm really excited about it, and about what you girls will make of my cycles getting used to being off the pill.

'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' was dispatched in the week, and I would have got it yesterday if I had been home! But, we've had a weekend with DH's parents, so we haven't been home since Friday. So, I got one of those 'Sorry you were out' cards. Grr! I'll have to go get it in the week. :D Inconvenient, but exciting!!! Actually... I'm going to get it redelivered. :) It'll save me going to the Delivery Office!


----------



## Charliemarina

id say u oved hun, if it were just the temps u had to show and no ov signs then id say maybe not but with the CM, the pains and temps id say thats pretty in your face ovulation :rofl:, CD 13 is not that uncommon though iv oved CD13 b4 the earliest i ever oved and was confirmed by temps and opk was CD10, baring in mind this was the cycle straight after my D&C which i only bled light for 1 day then spotted after for 1 day u count CD1 as day of D&C, that was the shortest cycle i ever had it was only 24 days :shock:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It definitely looks like an ov...but as you say it might just due to high temps from being poorly, and if you're using cough medicine with guaifenesin (sp?) in it, that can make your CM appear fertile - it thins mucus in your lungs and has the same effect on CM too. So it is possible I suppose that it's just down to your cold, but I reckon the only way to tell would be to wait a few days and see what happens.

Is it really sad that I'm looking forward to seeing what your cycles are like, Bex? :haha: I've become such a charting geek! 13 days is not long, woohoo!

My uterus huuuuurts! I slept most of this afternoon too, completely doped up on syndol...waiting to get in the bath and then Hubby's going to go all masterchef and rustle up a spaghetti bolognese & garlic bread...YUM :D I'm hoping I don't have to assist, as I'd love to just space out a bit, though I still have to pack for tomorrow, and put clean bedlinen back on the bed.


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Awww I can definately see how things would get tense if the connection and closeness between you two isnt there :hugs: I think I would do exactly the same thing you are :hugs: But so far so good having sex with no bleeding!!! :dance: Thats awesome! :dance:


sorry had to correct what i said i ment im now avoiding sex coz i dont want to bleed again.

BUT this morning one thing led to another and i couldnt resist, i thought for sure id bleed after but nope nothing :dance: i really hope its gone for good, also my OPK is slowly getting darker, reaaaaallllly hope im building upto ov that would be too cool, although i dont want to ov in next few days coz OH didnt pull out :blush: sooooo naughty :rofl: he said he forgot...yeah alright :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Wow, that is early hun! But, as you say, a cold would definitely change your temps. How long is your LP usually? You'll know if CD13 was O day or not, if your AF comes early. :)

My LP is usually about 14 days so AF should be due about Oct 6-8 I think :shrug:

Oh and I am not taking any meds for my cold.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Woohoo Patsy! :D

I feel weird, I'm going to Birmingham for a conference today, leaving in an hour, and it'll be my first night apart from hubby since we got married :cry:...only one night...but it's weeeeird :(


----------



## Charliemarina

OMG my OPK is soooo close to pos today :wacko: and i do feel like im gearing the feeling is soooo familiar, if my usual way follows suit then by tomorrow or next day OPK should be pos, also my temps have stayed pretty low last few days this is also classic of me gearing for ov, oh i do hope im right, no bedding for me and OH till i know for sure coz he seems to "forget" ALOT :rofl:

will post pic of my OPk later for u girls, im so excited oh please let this be it lol xxx

im sure the night will fly mrs Ele, i hate spending nights way from OH but sometimes its good for the relationship :winkwink: enjoy a bit of space and time to yourself :) hope ur feeling better for your conference later :) xx


----------



## Charliemarina

oh and af is still gone :happydance: lol


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! Show us your OPK then, Patsy! :p

I've started charting my CM, even though I'm still on the pill. I'm just trying to get into the swing of identifying the different types (though I don't think I get EWCM on the pill). Today's is most definitely creamy, and I had put that in for yesterday and Saturday - and now I know it wasn't, because today's is certainly creamy! :p

If you're interested: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/291301/

I might put the link in my sig soon. :D


----------



## kiki04

Oh yay! Another chart to stalk! :dance: And I cant wait to see your OPK Patsy! :dance:


----------



## kiki04

So today is one of those days for me... I am sooooo focused on baby right now... daydreaming about holding my own, and crying tears of pure happiness, which I will do alot. Relishing in watching my other 3 with a new baby and seeing daddy snuggle that teeny tiny baby in his arms putting it to sleep. :cloud9: Today marks 4 months since I got my very own angel, I cried last night. I should be 34.5 weeks pg right now... at this very moment I should be ridiculously fat and uncomfortable moaning and groaning about how many more weeks I have until I see my prescious baby. But I'm not and wont be. So instead... I am not crying and emotional today... actually very much so in lala land, realising just how much my rainbow baby means to me! Not that my other 4 didn't, but this one will be the last (maybe ;) if I can get DH on board there will be 2 more but right now he says ONE MORE!) and not only will it be my last, the baby of the family, it will be my rainbow baby. And for all I know, I will feel complete once I hold him or her in my arms and not need to convince for more. I just feel so much in love with this baby and it is not even conceived yet! Every kick in the ribs, what hurts other mommies, will make me SMILE! as it is reassurance my baby is still alive :cloud9: The puking the nausea the back aches, the lack of sleep, the exhaustion... just all of it will have such a new take on it for me! All of that will be my security knowing... yes I AM STILL PREGNANT! and I cant wait. It is 1 month and 5 days until the VR consult to talk to the dr about where things stand right now and once it gets under 1 month I am going to be like a child in a candy store. Then the next ticker will be for something even better... and the next one after that... will be a countdown to a miracle :cloud9:

I dont know where this came from... but I just felt like typing :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Sending loads of love and hugs to you, Krissy!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I get my book redelivered tomorrow. :happydance: I'm on a late shift too, so I'll be able to get a bit of a read in before working. ;)


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: Doesnt all these little things just feel like it is getting closer and closer by the day! :happydance:

And thanks for the hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

girls holy crap!!!!!! i think im ovulating TONIGHT, the right sided pain i have is horrendous (iv always been a sufferer with ov pain) but this time its soooo intense, but im thinking i havent oved for over a year now so im not surprised its hurting a little more, im so sure its ov i know this pain, lets see what temps say as that opk i had today was pretty dark im wondering if it was a pos as my urine was very diluted i noticed :shrug:

thing is me and OH DTD 2 days ago so if i ov then there is a small chance i could get preg...really hope not for my own health, iv told him i think its time to avoid sex and he agree's lol really hope this is it :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> So today is one of those days for me... I am sooooo focused on baby right now... daydreaming about holding my own, and crying tears of pure happiness, which I will do alot. Relishing in watching my other 3 with a new baby and seeing daddy snuggle that teeny tiny baby in his arms putting it to sleep. :cloud9: Today marks 4 months since I got my very own angel, I cried last night. I should be 34.5 weeks pg right now... at this very moment I should be ridiculously fat and uncomfortable moaning and groaning about how many more weeks I have until I see my prescious baby. But I'm not and wont be. So instead... I am not crying and emotional today... actually very much so in lala land, realising just how much my rainbow baby means to me! Not that my other 4 didn't, but this one will be the last (maybe ;) if I can get DH on board there will be 2 more but right now he says ONE MORE!) and not only will it be my last, the baby of the family, it will be my rainbow baby. And for all I know, I will feel complete once I hold him or her in my arms and not need to convince for more. I just feel so much in love with this baby and it is not even conceived yet! Every kick in the ribs, what hurts other mommies, will make me SMILE! as it is reassurance my baby is still alive :cloud9: The puking the nausea the back aches, the lack of sleep, the exhaustion... just all of it will have such a new take on it for me! All of that will be my security knowing... yes I AM STILL PREGNANT! and I cant wait. It is 1 month and 5 days until the VR consult to talk to the dr about where things stand right now and once it gets under 1 month I am going to be like a child in a candy store. Then the next ticker will be for something even better... and the next one after that... will be a countdown to a miracle :cloud9:
> 
> I dont know where this came from... but I just felt like typing :haha:

oh hunny i hope you start feeling better soon mahooosive :hugs: coming your way x


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> girls holy crap!!!!!! i think im ovulating TONIGHT, the right sided pain i have is horrendous (iv always been a sufferer with ov pain) but this time its soooo intense, but im thinking i havent oved for over a year now so im not surprised its hurting a little more, im so sure its ov i know this pain, lets see what temps say as that opk i had today was pretty dark im wondering if it was a pos as my urine was very diluted i noticed :shrug:
> 
> thing is me and OH DTD 2 days ago so if i ov then there is a small chance i could get preg...really hope not for my own health, iv told him i think its time to avoid sex and he agree's lol really hope this is it :happydance:

First off... thanks hun! :hugs:

And second... Im still waiting for your OPK pic! Im so happy your body is back on track!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

well i wont be posting the opk coz by time i went to pic it, it had gone all funny, im going to take another one today, my temp is a little bit up but not above all other temps, im so sure that pain was ov :shrug: well only the next 2 days will tell for sure, thing is i was up ALL night near enough with baby and i had to get up come downstairs for a bottle about 1 hour before i actually got up for the day so im thinking maybe temp is a bit off :shrug: hoping my OPK today sheds some light, surely gearing for ov cant be that painful?? i remember ov being that painful though....now im so confused LOL


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was just about to type "Hurry up Postman!!!" when the doorbell rang! :D My book is here! It looks really good. :happydance: :D


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> well i wont be posting the opk coz by time i went to pic it, it had gone all funny, im going to take another one today, my temp is a little bit up but not above all other temps, im so sure that pain was ov :shrug: well only the next 2 days will tell for sure, thing is i was up ALL night near enough with baby and i had to get up come downstairs for a bottle about 1 hour before i actually got up for the day so im thinking maybe temp is a bit off :shrug: hoping my OPK today sheds some light, surely gearing for ov cant be that painful?? i remember ov being that painful though....now im so confused LOL

Oh yes I have had very painful ov before! Im sure thats what you felt :dance:


----------



## kiki04

mrsswaffer2b said:


> I was just about to type "Hurry up Postman!!!" when the doorbell rang! :D My book is here! It looks really good. :happydance: :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So now we know when you are MIA its cuz you have your nose in a good book :haha:


----------



## kiki04

If my temp stays low again tomorrow, I am going to discard those couple high ones I had and mark them as fever temps... :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

hmmm i agree hun, but your CM coincides with your temps so it defo looks like O for now hun.

im so so so sure the pains were ov unless i had really bad wind :rofl: cant say iv had much wind though :blush:
if i get high temps tomorrow onward it will mark ov as today which i think would be right considering the pains started last night and tapered off this morning, suppose only time will tell, i will be soooo over the moon if i have oved coz then i know about 13-15 days from now i will get a TRUE af :dance: dont think iv ever wanted af so badly, well a proper one anyway lol xx


----------



## kiki04

Well I will be stalking your chart for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! I think I'll be the same next month! I'll be watching every sign. :) I dont think I got ov pain when I wasn't taking the pill, so I don't think I'll be getting it. All the more reason to chart everything I notice. :)

I had to go to work earlier, but now I'm back, I know what my bedtime read will be for a few weeks! I told DH about it, and he's worried about using the Fertility Awareness Method! He doesn't trust it! I told him to read the book. ;)


----------



## kiki04

I dont get it ladies :brat: I am still having increased CM :brat: This cycle is confusing the heck outta me... is it morning yet so I can see my temp????? :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

well its morning for me and wat a bloody let down, temps show no ov and i was so sure that was it, well i defo had ovary pain but no ov :(

had a google and it says average ov after depo no matter how many shots is around 5 month after shot runs out :hissy: so now i feel like its gonna be a long journey yet :(

kiki hun if i was you i would discard all ur ill temps or at least mark them as inaccurate so the blue dot goes hollow, sound as though u may still be yet to ov if ur CM is still apparent, if theres one thing i didnt get to confirm ov and that was fertile CM but then i know after BC that you can ov without fertile cm due to hormone inbalances, hun do u not have OPK??? this will defo help in you knowing wen ov is or is not coming :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheeee!!! :happydance: Yesterday, I got 5 free days of VIP access on FF for referring someone. It looked really useful so now I've just bought myself a yearly VIP membership for £30 - it's something like 62% off the normal price, so I thought I'd go for it! :D Now I have no excuse not to keep up with charting, because I have invested in it (without DH knowing...!!).


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> well its morning for me and wat a bloody let down, temps show no ov and i was so sure that was it, well i defo had ovary pain but no ov :(
> 
> had a google and it says average ov after depo no matter how many shots is around 5 month after shot runs out :hissy: so now i feel like its gonna be a long journey yet :(
> 
> kiki hun if i was you i would discard all ur ill temps or at least mark them as inaccurate so the blue dot goes hollow, sound as though u may still be yet to ov if ur CM is still apparent, if theres one thing i didnt get to confirm ov and that was fertile CM but then i know after BC that you can ov without fertile cm due to hormone inbalances, hun do u not have OPK??? this will defo help in you knowing wen ov is or is not coming :thumbup:

Awww :hugs: I know this whole thing sucks for you really bad, however you have time to get this all sorted out :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sorry Patsy, I didn't mean to ignore your post! :blush: It's horrible that you've got to play the waiting game now. :( I'll probably have similar problems coming off the pill. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

massive :hugs:, krissy and patsy <3 and yay bex! I love TCOYF too, but hubby also wasn't sure about it, he changed his mind after our little oopsie though, I think it was a combination of realising I know what I'm talking about, and realising maybe he wants me to be pregnant a bit more than he thought he did :rofl:

I am back from the conference, it went fine. I wasn't presenting or anything, just going to talks etc. Really tiring day though and I ached all over this morning when I woke up. Will get an early night tonight and hopefully be back to normal tomorrow. AF waved goodbye today as well, so time to start paying attention to the CM again, lol!


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> massive :hugs:, krissy and patsy <3 and yay bex! I love TCOYF too, but hubby also wasn't sure about it, he changed his mind after our little oopsie though, I think it was a combination of realising I know what I'm talking about, and realising maybe he wants me to be pregnant a bit more than he thought he did :rofl:
> 
> I am back from the conference, it went fine. I wasn't presenting or anything, just going to talks etc. Really tiring day though and I ached all over this morning when I woke up. Will get an early night tonight and hopefully be back to normal tomorrow. AF waved goodbye today as well, so time to start paying attention to the CM again, lol!

isnt it weird how when ur WTT or TTC that ur days just become filled with CM, AF and temping :rofl: i love it though when i got preg i missed it soooo much was weird lol xx

well today i have a temp rise, its not sky high but defo higher than usual plus OPk are getting lighter again, so im now totally confused.com, suppose all i can do is wait now for few days see if its confirmed or not, i really hope it is and was ov coz i want a true af soooooo bad :wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, I might not be here for a couple of days. A lot has happened in the last few days, concerning my mum and her husband, so I'm not staying at home at the moment (I probably won't be home until the weekend). I'm still updating my chart and might come here when I'm bored, but may not post as much over the next couple of days.


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Girls, I might not be here for a couple of days. A lot has happened in the last few days, concerning my mum and her husband, so I'm not staying at home at the moment (I probably won't be home until the weekend). I'm still updating my chart and might come here when I'm bored, but may not post as much over the next couple of days.


ok hunny, i do hope everything is ok with your mum and if u need to chat u know where we are, and thank god ur still doing ur temps id be gutted not having ur chart to look at daily :rofl: and dont worry we will all be here wen u bk.

i was thinking Kiki should reallly change the name of this thread now lol, i was thinking something along the lines of "chart stalkers anonymous" or something catchy and funny that resembles us ladies maybe something to do with no BC or temping ect... so tired i just cant think of any thing, and for even more fun once we have decided on a name then i can make us banners for our sig's :dance:, im so sad yes i know :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

:hugs: Bex :hugs: I hope everything works out OK :hugs:

And Patsy I think you're right! lol 

Lets brainstorm some ideas :thumbup:

And can you take a peek at my chart again and tell me what you think? temp rise on cd19 and 20. My normal O being 18-22 :dohh: Should I wait a couple more days, and fi high temps discard my other high ones, or just do it now? :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

I discarded those other high temps cuz I am pretty sure now that it is going up again that this is more accurate. If it drops again now then I will be really confuzzled :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Bex, I hope everything's ok...sending good thoughts to you <3

Patsy, yes, we need a name! My brain is kinda liquidised at the moment, so I'll see if I can think of something good after I've had dinner, maybe :haha: Just out of interest, when did you actually have your depo shot? Are you waiting for it to wear off, or has it worn off now?

And Krissy, that looks like an O to me! Fingers crossed for you!

I'm still spotting a tiny bit, but really hardly at all...will need to refresh myself on the FAM rules for pre-ovulation BD though, lol! All I can remember is that up to CD5 it's ok, so as it's CD6 today I'd better have a look so I'm not saying to hubby 'hang on while I just check what the book says' at an inopportune moment :rofl:

Waiting for my bath at the moment and then hoping hubby will make dinner, as he's had a day off today and I haven't!


----------



## Charliemarina

i had the jab in may and it lasts 12 weeks contraception wise, so it ran out a while ago, i bled from may till just only about a week ago when it stopped by using them pills, but i do think my body is now doing something.

today i had loads of fertile cm and i did have a temp rise today, but the fertile cm would have been way late if i oved yesterday, no good for TTC thankfully, im not.
i personally think if i oved it was the night of them pains whether temps confirm that or not, my temps can sometimes be crappy coz im up half the night with little one, i knew my body very well before the baby what with charting and TTCing her for 2 long years so im trusting my instinct rather than a web site :)


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so, iv been fiddling with my chart (im allowed im a pro :rofl:) and todays temp is the highest yet, i took away 2 temps which were 0.1 degree lower than todays and we now have a clearer pattern it was C8 and CD10 both af days so erratic temps anyway, my temps are pretty stable really so i just took out the odd ones tell me wat u think girls ?? i know i will need 2 more days of high temp to be ov but wat do u reckon on the temps i chucked out,?? you will see them there 2 blue dots not joined to the line :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I know it's off-topic girls, but I'll let you know what's going on in a nutshell. My step-dad was found dead on Wednesday. My brother and I are sorting things out with my mum righ now, because she's actually in hospital being treated for pneumonia - she went into hospital on Monday. We're all okay, but because it wasn't expected, there's been a post-mortem. I can't believe this is my life at the moment.

Lots of love girls. I'm okay. If you want to contact me, Facebook PM me. :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok is it just me or is my temps looking like ov??? i really dont think i did though, the UK has had some seriously hot weather last few days and iv woken up very hot so i think this is the cause of my temps rising....argh iv so had enough now, i mean how massive is my chart lol xx


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> I know it's off-topic girls, but I'll let you know what's going on in a nutshell. My step-dad was found dead on Wednesday. My brother and I are sorting things out with my mum righ now, because she's actually in hospital being treated for pneumonia - she went into hospital on Monday. We're all okay, but because it wasn't expected, there's been a post-mortem. I can't believe this is my life at the moment.
> 
> Lots of love girls. I'm okay. If you want to contact me, Facebook PM me. :hugs:


OMG hun thats so sad, im so sorry wat a shock :(

we are all here for u hunny and will PM u later on FB to see how u are xxxxx


----------



## Dimples81

mrsswaffer2b said:


> I know it's off-topic girls, but I'll let you know what's going on in a nutshell. My step-dad was found dead on Wednesday. My brother and I are sorting things out with my mum righ now, because she's actually in hospital being treated for pneumonia - she went into hospital on Monday. We're all okay, but because it wasn't expected, there's been a post-mortem. I can't believe this is my life at the moment.
> 
> Lots of love girls. I'm okay. If you want to contact me, Facebook PM me. :hugs:

hugs, thinking of you and your family xx :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Oh my goodness Bex I am so sorry :cry: I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OK so since I took out those temps, my O disappeared. But I had a few ppl say to keep them in just because, so as I am adding them back in, I put the sat and BAM before the sunday or monday temps yet it shows an O of CD 18 then I put the sunday back in and all of a sudden a cd 13 O appears and stays that way after the monday temp. So then I put in fever/illness on my chart for the sunday, it discards that temp automatically but still shows a cd13 O and then I put in fever/illness for the saturday and then it shows cd 18 again :shrug: Honestly I dont know if they should be there or not. I have been shown cd 13 cd 14 and cd 18. Basically at this point all I am doing is I can make my chart show me whatever I want it to be :rofl:

Never have I ever had a chart that threw me for a loop like this :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:hugs: Bex, I'm so sorry, that's awful :cry: we are here if you need us.

Still spotting a tiny bit, well, I was last night anyway...ho hum...been on ebay buying stuff for hubby this morning, tempted to get some opks while I was there :haha:. I won't though, I don't think...maybe....

Going to watch the first episode of 'Midwives' just now, I love programmes like this! I'm going in to work today for an open day, so I'll be working for free lol, I love my job so much, so I don't mind. Anything to educate the general public that 'lab tests' aren't done by doctors :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:blush: I got the opks...:blush:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> OK so since I took out those temps, my O disappeared. But I had a few ppl say to keep them in just because, so as I am adding them back in, I put the sat and BAM before the sunday or monday temps yet it shows an O of CD 18 then I put the sunday back in and all of a sudden a cd 13 O appears and stays that way after the monday temp. So then I put in fever/illness on my chart for the sunday, it discards that temp automatically but still shows a cd13 O and then I put in fever/illness for the saturday and then it shows cd 18 again :shrug: Honestly I dont know if they should be there or not. I have been shown cd 13 cd 14 and cd 18. Basically at this point all I am doing is I can make my chart show me whatever I want it to be :rofl:
> 
> Never have I ever had a chart that threw me for a loop like this :brat:

hun OMG we are having the same issue, look at my chart it really does look like i oved but not on the day i think i did, i entered more high temps for sunday and monday to see if it marked ov but it didnt but as soon as i added the OPK i said was darkest it puts my ov as CD35, i had to take the 2 temps i made up off and now it says no ov at all but my temps are defo now in post ov range and steadily going up, help me hun whats ur thoughts on my chart.

as for ur chart hun i dont think ur going to be able to make a decision on ur ov day the only way to really know is to wait for af and count back your luteal phase then u will get ur ov day :thumbup: but for now i really dont think u will get a definite, looks like our cycles wanna play funny with us, i be honest thought the way things are with me id rather know i just oved i dont are what day....and haha if did ov i oved CD35!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> :blush: I got the opks...:blush:

:rofl: so what u waiting for woman piss on one its so much fun :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

I really does look like cd29 O to me but if you got a +OPK on cd35 thats weird :shrug: I guess both our charts are way off this month. And here I thought we were both going to get some results this month, boy was I wrong :rofl:

And yes- go pee on that stick!!!


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I really does look like cd29 O to me but if you got a +OPK on cd35 thats weird :shrug: I guess both our charts are way off this month. And here I thought we were both going to get some results this month, boy was I wrong :rofl:
> 
> And yes- go pee on that stick!!!


well i dont really think that OPk was pos it was just the darkest id taken so i just put it in as FF is totally shit and tracking ov without OPK lol

i did have horrendous pain though do u remember on cd33, but i always remember having bad on pain on the SAME day as ov and temps would confirm that, this time iv had all the symptoms of oving just all on different days apart its very odd, im going to take that pos OPK away as its not the pos i remember i used to get so thats cheating just gonna let FF decide based on my temps over next few days.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

lol, I'll pee on the stick when it arrives! I promise! :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

I just bid on a lot of 80 OPK and 20 HPT... fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## kiki04

Oh and tomorrow officially marks LESS THEN ONE MONTH TIL VR CONSULT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

:dance::dance::dance: krissy hun its coming around so fast :dance:

iv got a YAY as well, iv just bid on a Babystart focus fertility tester/ovulation microscope
i always wanted one when TTC few years back but never got one but just found one for bargain, those things are TOO cool lol :mrgreen:


----------



## kiki04

I just looked back to the start of this thread and there was more then 2 months til VR consult... now moving onto 3+ weeks :dance:

And what is a Babystart focus fertility tester/ovulation microscope?


----------



## Charliemarina

i got this Q&A bit off the net coz i just cannot word it better kinda complicated but really cool, also google it its also very very accurate just like OPk and temping :)


Q: How does the ovulation microscope work?

A: The ovulation microscope detects hormone changes that occur prior to and during ovulation. As estrogen increases, "ferning" or crystal patterns can be viewed in dried samples of saliva. These patterns indicate that ovulation is about to take place. The duration of your most fertile time lasts from several days before ovulation to 24 or so hours after ovulation. The duration of a woman's fertile period is typically around six days, ending 24 hours following ovulation. Unlike urine LH tests, your ovulation microscope allows you to track fertility and your cycle changes. When you observe a positive result (crystal/ferning patterns), ovulation is likely to occur within 24 to 72 hours.

Q: When do I test with my ovulation microscope?
Test on a daily basis and record results on a fertility chart or calendar. Test first thing in the morning - but never after eating, drinking, or brushing your teeth. These activities may interfere with results. If you test later in the day, try to wait at least two to three hours after eating or drinking.


----------



## babyartig

I've been thinking about getting one of those saliva ovulation microscopes too. Mostly because it is neat-o, lol. I'm going to do some charting even though we're not TTC yet because my periods have been so irregular and I want to see if I am actually ovulating. Paranoid brain of mine. The microscope seems like a fun tool to add to that and since it's re-usable I can use it when TTC too.


----------



## Charliemarina

thats what i love about it, is that u just wipe it clean and can reuse it for years if need be, unlike OPK having to watch ur stash doesnt get too low lol.

were not TTC yet but iv just come off depo and tracking my cycles as were using fertility awareness as our form of contraception when when we start ttc again i know my body well :)


----------



## kiki04

Sounds pretty neat!! Now I want one too :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

ok so.... im giving up on guessing whats going on, im sure FF should have marked my ov but who am i to tell a website what to do :rofl: im just not going to stress and im going to enjoy my sunday and just keep OPKing and temping and see what happens :)

ok so off topic just fancy a ramble, iv sold my pram :dance: it was a brand new state of the art 3-1 system but OMG i hated it just didnt suit me or LO at all, the hated the seat bit for 6+ months and would only be contented using the car seat as the pram (it also clicks into the chassis) which isnt really good for her back or posture so i sold it for nearly the price i paid, it was hardly used and only 4-5 months old.
so now im pramless awaiting for my new maclaren stroller to come, i used maclarens with all the kids and you cannot beat them :thumbup: its soooo beautiful too coffee brown and baby pink :cloud9:
iv got to pop to shops so i think its baby wearing time lol xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Will a digital thermometer that goes in your ear work? As that what I have lol


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Nope, it's got to be a basal body temperature thermometer (sometimes labelled as a fertility thermometer) that goes under your tongue (though you can temp in erm, other places too...). it needs to have two decimal places, i.e. xx.xx degrees, not xx.x, also. In your ear is not accurate enough for tracking BBT. You can get a proper BBT thermometer on amazon for about £5.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yay to Krissy and Patsy! <3 I had a look at the ferning microscope, but I think what with temping and soon OPKing as well, that's probably enough for me :haha: Although at some point I'd love to do a post-BD :spermy: motility test, just out of science-geek curiosity...I think hubby might freak out at that though! :rofl:

Have you got a link to your new pram, Patsy?

Also, I am still spotting a tiny bit. WTH is going on??!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Nope, it's got to be a basal body temperature thermometer (sometimes labelled as a fertility thermometer) that goes under your tongue (though you can temp in erm, other places too...). it needs to have two decimal places, i.e. xx.xx degrees, not xx.x, also. In your ear is not accurate enough for tracking BBT. You can get a proper BBT thermometer on amazon for about £5.

:) thanks I'll have to loom at getting one :D


----------



## Charliemarina

yes i have a link for the pram here it is https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...playA_605+37_10751_-1_14601_76426_10001_14601

im like women with shoes but with prams im terrible i get bored fast my last baby had 4 prams by time she was 1 :rofl::blush:


----------



## kiki04

I seriously LOVE that pram!!!! 

And I am no longer confused about my O date.... I have had enough temps in a row to basically confirm in my mind it was cd18 :thumbup: I am going to guesstimate a 31-33 day cycle based on this :thumbup:

And look look look!!!!


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10766;28/st/20111101/e/VR+Consult%21/dt/-1/k/34cc/s-event.png


----------



## kiki04

And Bex in case you pop in just want you to know I am thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I pop by every day. Mum is still in hospital, and I am having to stay at my parents-in-law's place while we wait until she can come out. DH and I are going to take her back to ours for as long as she wants. She was going to stay at her best friend's, but they've had a massive falling out. Basically, this woman has been extremely disrespectful to my mum and her late husband. :(

Thanks for the thoughts, lovelies. :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Awww I hope your mum feels better soon and I hope she can find peace in her heart :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:hugs: bex...thinking of you and your family.

Krissy, that was definitely an O! :dance:

And Patsy, that's a really pretty pram! There's a gorgeous purple one on there that I want, it's a britax one, I think the colour is called 'purple rain'. I hope they still have that colour when I need to buy one!

Had a rubbish day today, mostly just a collection of fairly trivial stuff though, so waiting on dinner being ready and then going to flop into bed early.

TMI alert - I've been charting my CM as eggwhite for the past two days, solely on the grounds that it's stretchy. It's not clear, more very pale yellow/dark cream, and not particularly wet, though a *tiny* bit slippery. Does this still count as eggwhite? It's definitely not sticky/creamy/watery!


----------



## Charliemarina

id call that EWCM hun mine is never clear always a creamy/yellow and watery, everyone is different so ur defo charting it right hun :thumbup:

tomorrow im getting my pram :dance: its been so hard just using a wrap sling to take a 16lb everywhere especially in this heat :hissy:

im so confused about my chart right now im literally pissed off with it lol, im hoping tomorrows temp is high but i got admit my temps are defo higher and consistent, why is FF not marking ov i just dont get it?? all OPK have been really faint since the temp rise started, i just have no clue right now :( just when i thought i was getting somewhere :brat:


----------



## kiki04

New title idea- The Sperm Chasers :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

:rofl: LOVE IT :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

:dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: 

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10766;28/st/20111101/e/VR+Consult%21/dt/-1/k/34cc/s-event.png
 :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: ​


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10766;28/st/20111101/e/VR+Consult%21/dt/-1/k/34cc/s-event.png
> :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance: ​

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so excited, i looked at my ticker last night and saw the words 6 MONTHS!!!! i was like "OMG is it only 6 months away" then all of a sudden panic hit me that im actually going to have another baby :rofl: cant explain it at all, probably coz i know what lies ahead.....PREGNANCY :rofl: got admit though as ill and sore as pregnancy makes me i just cannot wait to do it all again.

can i ask u ladies something, do u think waiting just 1 year after a 3rd c-section
is too early????

i think maybe as its getting closer now and im still a bit tender in that area that im wondering if my body (not mind) is going to be ready, i dont want to risk losing a baby at a later stage coz i didnt wait long enough or cause me and my baby health risks for the same reason, the docs do say the minimum is 1 year no matter how many c-section u have had but then so many doctors say 2 years????

now i WOULD wait 2 years if i was told i had to but im not being told this im being told conflicting things from docs and google search, but theres a reason i want to try again so soon a few reasons actually let me tell u them.....

1)i had my first baby at just 16 years old im now 28, and as selfish as it may sound i do want some of my life back once my babies grow up into beautiful independent adults, so iv vowed not to have any more babys after 30, now if i used the 2 year rule tat would mean id be a few months off being 30 and even if i caught instantly id be over 30 by time baby came, im very set on this idea and strongly feel that 30 is my stop time i also want to study and have a good career at some point so this is why i feel so strongly about it.

2)it took 2 years of solid charting and OPKing and 1 miscarry to get our now 5 month old i dont want to start at 30 and maybe become pregnant at 32 .

maybe these sound selfish but its just a really string feeling that i have, i missed out on being young which i dont really care about but i would like to be aged 40 and still be able to study and have some me time, time that i should have technically had as a teenager, i love my babys and never regret the day i had them but i do feel like i deserve to have this time for me and the best part is my kiddies will be part of that life oh and i wont be an old nanny/grandma :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

I agree with you on the having your life back thing. I thought I was done after 3. Hadlee was a complete surprise... and then when I lost her it made me realise that even though I would have been 46 and all my kids were grown, it was a great vision in my mind, cuz I started young as well, that now I dont mind waiting a few more years to have one more precious baby in my life :cloud9:

As for the c-section thing, my sister had 4 c-sections and had all four of her kids in 5.5 years. Each fo her kids was a little over a year when she got pg again. Had Kaitlynne in dec 2003, William in dec 2005, John in sept 2007 and Andrew in July 2009. And her and her kids were all fine :thumbup: Well there was a mishap with Andrew when he was born, he stopped breathing for 7 minutes but that had nothing to do with her pregnancy it was something that happened after he was born... so no worries :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I agree with you on the having your life back thing. I thought I was done after 3. Hadlee was a complete surprise... and then when I lost her it made me realise that even though I would have been 46 and all my kids were grown, it was a great vision in my mind, cuz I started young as well, that now I dont mind waiting a few more years to have one more precious baby in my life :cloud9:
> 
> As for the c-section thing, my sister had 4 c-sections and had all four of her kids in 5.5 years. Each fo her kids was a little over a year when she got pg again. Had Kaitlynne in dec 2003, William in dec 2005, John in sept 2007 and Andrew in July 2009. And her and her kids were all fine :thumbup: Well there was a mishap with Andrew when he was born, he stopped breathing for 7 minutes but that had nothing to do with her pregnancy it was something that happened after he was born... so no worries :hugs:

thanks for the re-assurance hunny coz i really dont want to wait any longer, i mean id be totally gutted if someone added another year on-top of wat i got left to wait now.

i didnt temp today baby is ill again her cold seems to have come back, probs coz of this silly weather changing from cool to hot every other day so have been up most of night so thought temp was best left out than be dodgy, can u believe FF is still not marking my ov, if it dont change tomorrow then im just taking it as i never oved, if af shows soon though i will know i did lol xx


----------



## kiki04

Awww hope she feels better soon! Poor thing :(

I have never seen a chart look like your though.ever.in my life.like ever. with such steady consistant temps! Your chart barely moves :wacko: Has it always been like that?


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Awww hope she feels better soon! Poor thing :(
> 
> I have never seen a chart look like your though.ever.in my life.like ever. with such steady consistant temps! Your chart barely moves :wacko: Has it always been like that?


its always been like that with me hun my temps have rarely been erratic, only in pregnancy i noticed they diff alot lol, i guess im lucky and i suppose steady temps is a good sign that my body is doing well id say if hormones were out of wack then they would be all over place lol well thats what im telling myself lolxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

:cloud9: My mum is out of hospital, and home with me and DH. :) She's still obviously cut up about her husband, but at least one hurdle is out of the way.

As for me, 4 more pills to go! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Awww Im so glad your mum is feeling better :dance:

And YAY for four more pills :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

:happydance: for 4 more pills lets hope u jump into normal cycles right away hun.
so im a happy bunny today for 2 reasons...1 my pram came have already taken it out to the school and wat can i say but it really is the best one on the market, maclaren never let u down dont know why i didnt get it from the start. and...
2.. my new batch of OPK come, im excited as iv got a new brand, have used the ones i have for years got a bit bored so got 30 of a diff brand :thumbup: gonna use one later, i really must temp tomorrow i didnt again today as have been in and out of bed all morning with the baby and now to kill it even more im now coming down with this flu too, so if i did ov i prob will never know unless af shows ontime from the date i had the pains , i had some browish tinged slippery cm today so either AF is gonna show or its just some random tinged cm lol xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm glad your Mum is feeling better, Bex :hugs: and woohoo for 4 more pills! So exciting! :D

Patsy, I hope your O was an O!

I got my OPKs just now when I came home, and so I have peeeeeeed on a stiiiiiiick! I have a control line and a faint test line, so I'm figuring it's not positive yet, but I'm on CD12 with definite EWCM now, so hopefully within the next few days I'll have a +! 

A friend at work was tellng us about one of her family members who gave birth yesterday, she tore all the way from front to back, as bad as it could be, and had to have major reconstructive surgery :argh:...how awful :( Makes it seem very scary for those of us who've never done it!


----------



## kiki04

I won a bid on ebay for 100 OPK's :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I won a bid on ebay for 100 OPK's :rofl:

awww no fair :rofl: thought i went all out on 30 :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm glad your Mum is feeling better, Bex :hugs: and woohoo for 4 more pills! So exciting! :D
> 
> Patsy, I hope your O was an O!
> 
> I got my OPKs just now when I came home, and so I have peeeeeeed on a stiiiiiiick! I have a control line and a faint test line, so I'm figuring it's not positive yet, but I'm on CD12 with definite EWCM now, so hopefully within the next few days I'll have a +!
> 
> A friend at work was tellng us about one of her family members who gave birth yesterday, she tore all the way from front to back, as bad as it could be, and had to have major reconstructive surgery :argh:...how awful :( Makes it seem very scary for those of us who've never done it!

oh bless her she wont be sitting down prop for a while :( got admit though tear's like that are really rare these days and are usually caused by pushing to early, just one centimetre early can cause all sorts of probs thats why not they normally make u wait to exactly 10cm before u push :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

My goodness!! Thats awful :( I had a friend tear like that but that was like 8 years ago... Im surprised they didnt even do an episiotomy :shrug: At least it would have been one straight cut instead of who knows what happens tearing like that! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yeah, apparently her pelvic floor and associated muscles were totally destroyed and have had to be majorly repaired, it's awful :( They left her in slow labour for about 3 weeks, and she went about a week overdue, they did sweeps but didn't break her waters, and let her labour naturally (after a previous C-section) once her waters did go. Surely they should have just done a C-section??? At least the baby is healthy, but quite large, over 9lb. Just so scary, it seems like she never saw the same midwife or doctor twice, and they were all contradicting each other. It's terrible that she could be left with the effects of this for the rest of her life, and she's pretty young, as well.


----------



## kiki04

Well try not to let this freak any new mommy out as this scenario I am sure it NOT common. I am turning 30 in less then a month and your friend is only the second person I have heard of tearing like that... I know there is more but in the grand scheme of things, it doesnt happen often. Also if you go in educated that helps keep the odds in your favor :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh, I know it's not common, it's just scary what *can* happen, and I feel really bad for her, she should be enjoying her new baby at home, but she's still in hospital attached to drips and whatnot. She is the first person I know of who's experienced this, and I'm already 30 :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Here comes my downward temp slide... bring it on AF bring it on! :haha: I totally gorged on chocolate last night too :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

How did you add me on FF? I have been on there for 5 years and have no clue how you did that :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Someone added me on FF, but I can't see who it is! I think you need a vip membership to access boards/profiles or whatever, and I haven't got one, so I can't see any details etc!

I think I missed my LH surge this month...had EWCM for 5 days, and had a not-quite-positive OPK last night, and a very very negative one tonight. Add that to a pretty big temp dip this morning, and I think today or tomorrow may be my ov day? I hope so, that'd be a little bit more sensible than last cycle's CD31 ov :haha:

Also really headachey this evening :( i just want to curl up in bed, but need to make dinner...at least it's fajitas tonight, I can't wait to eat them...I just wish the dinner fairies would come and cook it for me!

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hahaha! I added you all. :p Go to the person's chart, and click 'Add to Friends' on the right hand side. ;) You have to be signed in already, I think.

Girls, I'll hopefully be back with you all again soon. :)

:happydance: *Two more pills to go!!* :happydance:​
I need to celebrate with you all! I can't believe I'll be starting to temp from Tuesday! Soooooooo excited!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer2b said:


> :happydance: *Two more pills to go!!* :happydance:​
> I need to celebrate with you all! I can't believe I'll be starting to temp from Tuesday! Soooooooo excited!!

:dance: :yipee::wohoo::loopy::happydance:

(added you back, btw) :D


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies well my temp today has proved i never oved, but im happy that i know for sure now, iv still had some brownish tinged cm today and af pains but no af as yet, there gone now though :thumbup:

yes the friend thing is for VIP only, i used to always have vip membership b4 baby was born but i learned so much then that i dont need all that stuff now although i loved the chart overlay bit, but the pregnancy detector is a total let down, it gave me high points for pregnancy every month and the 1 month i got preg the points were below 10 :rofl: so en ttc girls bloody ignore that thing lol xx


----------



## kiki04

Well maybe thats just cuz you finally stopped bleeding, that once you start a REAL brand new cycle after a proper AF then you will be back on track :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

i really hope so hunny, well iv started bleeding today, its very light but id bright red :shrug: im hoping it turns into a full blown af coz iv got period pains bad now :thumbup: whats reaaaaaly weird is todays temp, its soooooooooo high but i got admit im not feeling myself was very hot last night and am going through some stressful stuff right now so maybe thats what the temp is all about.

i had a coffee this morning and couldnt finish it, i ALWAYS finish my coffee's its like my morning drug :rofl: but i really couldnt stomach it at all every sip just made me feel really sick, hoping i dont have a bug coz i will be passing it to baby and thats never good :(

either a bug or af is gonna get me hard and is draining me of all energy :(


----------



## kiki04

K ladies... make some guesses! Lol Last cycle was cd17 OV 30 day cycle. This cycle was a cd18 OV... is it going to be a 31 day cycle? or longer? I say guess between 30-34 as I am on cd29 today.... lets see if I have FINALLY become regular since my D&C. :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Awww hun I always always always get super tired with and just before AF. The last 2 nights I have gone to bed early and Iknow she is coming... I hope you're not getting sick :hugs: But wow I never thought I would see a temp so high on your chart! And if this is AF thats a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, Patsy, I hope you feel better soon, and that it's just AF and not a bug. 

I was expecting a temp rise this morning but nothing happened :( I was awake very early with a really sore stomach though (not AF/ov/lady-parts related, but digestive system troubles), so perhaps that threw things off a bit. I will POAS next time I go for a wee to see if anything's happening with the LH at all. 

Going for a nap now, I think...


----------



## Charliemarina

well she is defo here :dance: and its defiantly af :dance:

wats weird is though is this, 12 days after what i thought (and still think) was ov pains i get af, thats a luteal phase is it not??? :winkwink: not only is this coincidental but my temps from CD31 (day of suspected ov pains) till today CD43 have been consistently higher than the days before these pains, im thinking i maybe did ov could this all be just coincidence?? surely not?? if u girls can get onto the chart u can see what i mean, CD 31 was day of pains then look at temps from that day onwards what do u think????


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That does look like a LP to me...might it be because you didn't have a sharp temperature rise, rather a gradual one, FF didn't pick up your O? Maybe use opks next cycle? 

I'm a bit confused with mine...OPK was negative again last night, still got insane amounts of EWCM, and no temp rise. :shrug: ?


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> That does look like a LP to me...might it be because you didn't have a sharp temperature rise, rather a gradual one, FF didn't pick up your O? Maybe use opks next cycle?
> 
> I'm a bit confused with mine...OPK was negative again last night, still got insane amounts of EWCM, and no temp rise. :shrug: ?

i used opk this cycle and i did get a dark (not quite pos) test line then the next day i had those bad pains, im wondering if i missed the peak during that night.

im sure i oved i really am, im thinking that due to jab leaving my system maybe my progesterone is not as high as it should be??? in turn causing my post ov temps not to rise fully??? i just think everything coinciding is way too coincidental, think i might maybe post a thread with chart and ask some opinions??? im just so convinced i did ov i really am, more so due to the pains, i never have that pain unless its ov.

af is absolutely taking the piss, i woke this morning covered :( id gone through my pad and my PJ bottoms onto the bed and when i stood up it felt like i was peeing myself lol

im not complaining though coz this is a REAL af and thats what iv been waiting for, im really excited now for this cycle, i now have a true CD1 start, today is CD2 and im now feeling like once CD10 comes i have a good reason to be using OPK :dance: and my temps has dropped back down too :)


MrsEle hun it sounds very much like ur gearing for ov still, that happens sometimes, u may find this CM continues until your body is ready to go, keep using the OPK hun, can i ask what miu are your OPK's???


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Poor Patsy, I wouldn't blame you if you did complain about that! My last-but-one AF was that way, the one that came really really early after our accidental 2WW. 

My opks are 20 miu, I couldn't find any more sensitive than that? I'll try again this evening, as I've had a couple of huge cups of tea this morning so may be too diluted atm. Is once a day enough? That's all it says on the instructions, just do it at the same-ish time each day, and not too early in the morning. I've been testing at some point between 5 and 8 each evening.

I had a really long build-up last cycle as well, is that normal? I'm sure my TCOYF book says that 4-5 days of EWCM is usual, dropping down to a day or two as you get older. I'm sure more than a week can't be right! Maybe I've stalled again...I'm a little bit anxious about going to see the solicitor tomorrow, as we may finally get some dates etc for exchanging/completing on the house dance: but also :argh:!)


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> That does look like a LP to me...might it be because you didn't have a sharp temperature rise, rather a gradual one, FF didn't pick up your O? Maybe use opks next cycle?
> 
> I'm a bit confused with mine...OPK was negative again last night, still got insane amounts of EWCM, and no temp rise. :shrug: ?
> 
> i used opk this cycle and i did get a dark (not quite pos) test line then the next day i had those bad pains, im wondering if i missed the peak during that night.
> 
> im sure i oved i really am, im thinking that due to jab leaving my system maybe my progesterone is not as high as it should be??? in turn causing my post ov temps not to rise fully??? i just think everything coinciding is way too coincidental, think i might maybe post a thread with chart and ask some opinions??? im just so convinced i did ov i really am, more so due to the pains, i never have that pain unless its ov.
> 
> af is absolutely taking the piss, i woke this morning covered :( id gone through my pad and my PJ bottoms onto the bed and when i stood up it felt like i was peeing myself lol
> 
> im not complaining though coz this is a REAL af and thats what iv been waiting for, im really excited now for this cycle, i now have a true CD1 start, today is CD2 and im now feeling like once CD10 comes i have a good reason to be using OPK :dance: and my temps has dropped back down too :)
> 
> 
> MrsEle hun it sounds very much like ur gearing for ov still, that happens sometimes, u may find this CM continues until your body is ready to go, keep using the OPK hun, can i ask what miu are your OPK's???Click to expand...

Oh I just had an AF like that! :dohh: I woke up every morning bled right through jamies, the sheet and right to the mattress. :brat:


----------



## Charliemarina

god girls its so bad i cant even leave the house :( but then if u think about it i havent had a true af since the month b4 i got preg :shock: thats well over a year, i bled after baby but thats not af then i had jab and bled but again wasnt af so realistically i havent had a full blown af since august of last year...WOW no wonder im in agony and feeling so rough, just want the next week to fly by coz im soooo excited about this cycle lol


----------



## kiki04

Oh man thats rough :hugs:

I know the feeling of no af for like EVER though... I had AF dec 2000, got pg jan 2001 with ds#1 had him October 2001, breastfed til june of 2002 so AF didnt return til sept 2002, that was my only one and I was pg with ds#2 and he was born july 2003, breastfed til july 2004 and AF returned nov 3 (MY BIRTHDAY OF ALL DAYS!) of 2004! So from dec 2000 til November 2004 I had ONE AF!!! :dance: But yes it was oober heavy when it did show :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That is harsh :( Just do as little as possible til you feel better! Easier said than done I suppose when you have LOs to look after...but try?

Well, I gave in to temptation and did another OPK, and I actually have a line! It's a couple of shades lighter than the control line, but it's there, which is more than can be said for the one I did earlier! Is it worth doing another one right before bed? (It's just after 8pm now) Also, EWCM is POURING (sorry for TMI), and my boobs are a little bit tender. I MUST be about to ov, surely???


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> That is harsh :( Just do as little as possible til you feel better! Easier said than done I suppose when you have LOs to look after...but try?
> 
> Well, I gave in to temptation and did another OPK, and I actually have a line! It's a couple of shades lighter than the control line, but it's there, which is more than can be said for the one I did earlier! Is it worth doing another one right before bed? (It's just after 8pm now) Also, EWCM is POURING (sorry for TMI), and my boobs are a little bit tender. I MUST be about to ov, surely???

your defiantly going to ov hun, and yes its defiantly worth testing again before bed if ur line is that dark, reason being is that the LH surge can last just 4 hours in some people so if u tested tomorrow and ur surge is tonight it could easily be neg again by then.

on a normal cycle i used to just test once a day till my lines started to get darker then id test twice a day until it went pos an i never missed a surge :thumbup:

let us know the results if u can ;)

oh i always got tender/tingly nipples when oving too :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

thanks Patsy, I will go and do another test shortly, will post tomorrow morning with result :) I haven't got the 'nipples shut in a door' sensation that I had with ov last cycle but I think it's just a matter of time ;) 

I didn't know that about LH surge sometimes only being 4 hours, I don't know that much about it at all really, compared to other parts of the cycle...more reading required, I think!

Are you feeling any better at all? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

No change on the OPK last night from earlier in the evening, still just not-quite-positive. I did one this morning out of curiosity, though I knew it wouldn't tell me anything useful, and sure enough it didn't :haha:

So I will try again later on :) 

I hope AF is being kinder to you today :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Thats so weird! Its almost as if your body keeps TRYING to ov but yet isn't :shrug: Hopefully tomorrow you get a rise to show an O plus a dark line :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> No change on the OPK last night from earlier in the evening, still just not-quite-positive. I did one this morning out of curiosity, though I knew it wouldn't tell me anything useful, and sure enough it didn't :haha:
> 
> So I will try again later on :)
> 
> I hope AF is being kinder to you today :hugs:

af is alot lighter today medium to light, well come on could i lose anymore blood, i used a WHOLE packet of always pads yesterday YES a whole packet :shock: i was actually close to calling the doc coz i was thinking id lose my whole bodys worth of blood lol, but its fine today definatly more normal and i feel soooooo much better too :)

ok so im not sure if u know hun but u cant test with OPk with morning urine, reason being is that LH is sythsized in the body during the night so ur first urine wont contain a high amount of LH even if ur LH surge is in progress, always use second urine or later for more accurate results :)

i cant rememeber if this is ur first time using OPK is it???

if it is then u wont know what ur "normal" pos OPK will look like, some people only get a pos that is a tiny shade lighter than control but after that there OPK goes neg and they DO still ov, im personally a person who NORMALLY has a HUGE LH surge (have put up pics below for reference for you, my test line always is darker then control BUT everyone is different, its good u have 20mlu as there the most sensitive u can buy.

also dont forget you should usually ov within 24-48 hours AFTER your pos test, u can rarely ov on the same day as pos OPK (i have only once) but again it is rare, 24 hours after your pos is average :thumbup: so if u get a pos today u may find that tomorrow or even the next day u get ur temp dip for ov (if u get one, i dont always get one) then the day after that you get your rise.

im going to find u a good read on OPK and ovulation, theres so much to know about it, it took me 1 full year to really get to know my body, learn about ov and OPKs and temping properly, but im so glad i did, as i now feel like i dont need pills, jabs ect to stop me being pregnant, the natural way is always best, and if an accident does happen well what can i say but its obviously ment to be, but i do know that if i did get preg too soon id see an OH shaped hole in my front door :rofl:

anyway the first pic is a progression from neg to pos over a period of days the second is just a close up of the pos test so u can see the colour better, these are from when i was TTC my now 6 month old :)

hope they help when comparing tests hun :)
 



Attached Files:







myopk.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









myopk1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dimples81

wow that is some harsh bleeding! would you consider using a mooncup? it helps you work out how many mls of blood you use and that will be handy info if you need to go to doctors about the bleeding? x


----------



## Charliemarina

also i have this HUGE excitement today about TTC again, not long now girls EEEEEKKKKK :)


----------



## Charliemarina

Dimples81 said:


> wow that is some harsh bleeding! would you consider using a mooncup? it helps you work out how many mls of blood you use and that will be handy info if you need to go to doctors about the bleeding? x

hey hun, this isnt a regular thing for me with this bleeding, its due to the fact i havent had a real AF since falling preg last august, after i had the baby i had the depo jab and i had constant spotting bleeding for 4 solid months, i was then given pills to stop it and they worked, but now i think i oved after that spotting stopped and im now having a true af, the first in well over a year so its a bit harsh as would be expected, im CD3 now and its slowing down nicely, yesterday was the worst day so im not to worried, theres no clots or anything and it looks and smells very normal (sorry tmi :blush:)

im considering trying the mooncup as u girls have convinced me that its the way to go, i may just order one now for next af, just really hoping i now have a somewhat normal cycle after this af :)


----------



## Dimples81

i wouldn't be without mine tbh.


----------



## kiki04

Well by the looks of things AF is about to show which is right on target for my prediction :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Krissy! It does look that way. :) Great news!! :thumbup:

Well, I have my BBT thermometer on my bedside table, all ready for tomorrow morning. How exciting!! :D I've been charting a lot of signs instead of my BBT this month, and have found it really interesting, so adding my BBT won't be so much of a chore - just an addition. I hope I can keep it up every day. I have a tendency to be flaky with things like this - interested one week, bored the next. :p

Oh!!! And, keep an eye on my first ticker, girls. :D DH and I have been together 10 years on Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## kiki04

Oh yay! I cant wait to stalk you!! :rofl:

Any special plans for the anniversary?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheeee!! I'm officially charting!! :happydance: Also, my withdrawal bleed has already started today - usually, it doesn't come until 3pm. Weird! :p

We're not going to do anything especially different for our anniversary, because it's not our official anniversary anymore. Plus, DH is at uni until 7pm! So, I might just cook us a nice meal. :) Stopping my Pill sort of commemorates our 10 years together. :D


----------



## kiki04

I'm waiting for mine to start so we may just be cycle buddies too :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Wheeee!! I'm officially charting!! :happydance: Also, my withdrawal bleed has already started today - usually, it doesn't come until 3pm. Weird! :p
> 
> We're not going to do anything especially different for our anniversary, because it's not our official anniversary anymore. Plus, DH is at uni until 7pm! So, I might just cook us a nice meal. :) Stopping my Pill sort of commemorates our 10 years together. :D


:dance::dance: yay for it all being official now :thumbup: its very exciting isnt it, and by time u TTC you will be so in tune with ur body that TTC should be a breeze ;)

well af is defo on her way out :dance: roll on next 2 days her leaving for good *oh please, oh please god dont let it linger for months on end* :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I'm waiting for mine to start so we may just be cycle buddies too :rofl:

oh yay, i will only be around 5 days ahead of you, very close :dance: bet u still ov before me :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Yeah thats right! We are all VERY close this cycle :dance:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and I just realised the VR consult happens THIS CYCLE! Before I get AF again (well when I start and end this one any minute now :dohh: ) I will have a V date!!! :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

:happydance:


----------



## babyartig

This thread has been fun to read! I haven't charted a cycle since 2009 and I'm going to start again to see how my ovulating is before TTC again. I have somewhat irregular periods. Is it sad that I've been impatiently waiting for my next period to start so I can start a chart? lol! :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

babyartig said:


> This thread has been fun to read! I haven't charted a cycle since 2009 and I'm going to start again to see how my ovulating is before TTC again. I have somewhat irregular periods. Is it sad that I've been impatiently waiting for my next period to start so I can start a chart? lol! :haha:

NO NO not sad at all, i was the exact same, but i couldnt resist waiting just 1 more week so i started anyway :rofl:, im now on my first PROPER cycle :happydance:

now im just very impatient to start OPKing again :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

I agree! I love charting!!! :dance: I am also waiting for my OPK's to arrive... AF is starting so they better be here within the next two weeks or I will cry :brat:


----------



## kiki04

AND! There is a wee itty bitty line on Bex chart :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> AND! There is a wee itty bitty line on Bex chart :dance:


I KNOW!!! i looked this morning loving the lines and can i say how steady they seem to be already :thumbup: fair enough its only 2 temps but my first temps in cycle whilst bleeding are always nuts LOL

im now spotting ladies :dance: OPK time soon :mrgreen:

krissy hun im sure ur OPk's wont take too long, id send u some but im figuring by time they get to you you will more than likely have urs by then :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello girlies! I caught you looking at my line! ;)

Hehe! It's so exciting that I'm temping now, even though this is only a withdrawal bleed. :) It's still temping! I'm really interested to see how this cycle turns out without the Pill.

I have been stalking all of your charts too. I love that we're so close! Haha!

Oh!! And look at my first ticker!!!!!!

https://davm.daisypath.com/iuiHp1.png​
10 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance: 10 years ago today, DH took me on my first date, and asked me to be his girlfriend!


----------



## kiki04

What did you do on your first date Bex??? :cloud9:

And HAPPY TEN YEARS!! :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

kiki04 said:


> What did you do on your first date Bex??? :cloud9:
> 
> And HAPPY TEN YEARS!! :dance:

Thank you! :hugs:

:cloud9: He took me to see 'American Pie 2' at the cinema, which we watched all the way through (no snogging or anything - just holding hands). Then, we walked around the town for a while - it was about 8:30pm. He asked me officially, "Will you go out with me?" and I officially said, "Yes." (Not 'yeah', or 'yep'... it had to be the real word! Haha!)

Then, we walked up to the top of a hill in Hastings (where we lived) and sat on one of the benches overlooking the town. We chatted for a bit, and then kissed! :D We were 16. It was lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## kiki04

Awwwwwwwww that sounds like the perfect night like you would see in a romance movie :lol: Totally melted my heart :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

kiki04 said:


> Awwwwwwwww that sounds like the perfect night like you would see in a romance movie :lol: Totally melted my heart :cloud9:

I felt like it was! It was weird, because I'd never had that sort of relationship with any of my previous 'boyfriends'. I knew he was different straight away. :) I'm sorry if I sound too soppy!!! Hehe!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Happy anniversary Bex :D 

Thanks Patsy for all the info! It is my first cycle using OPKs, yes, and I do know that FMU is useless for OPK, but I'm the sort of person who has to try it to see before accepting :blush: I did have a positive the night before last, it looked pretty much like your last one in that picture series, and I'm now having negatives (very faint yesterday and absolutely nothing this evening), properly sore boobs, and my CM is much decreased in volume, but no temp rise. 

Sorry for being MIA most of this week, I've been sorting out stuff with solicitors etc...we went to see him on Monday afternoon and if all stays on track we will exchange on Friday and complete at the beginning of November. I've just been mega-stressed and tired and in a pretty stinky mood to be honest for the past couple of days, I don't know if it's to do with the stress or if it's hormonal. I do feel better this evening though.

Also I donated blood on Monday evening, I wonder if the physical stress of that may have thrown off my ov...:shrug: Oh well, it'll happen when it happens, I will just keep hoping for that temp rise...!

ALSO, I go missing for a couple of days, and they change the forum??? What's that about!


----------



## kiki04

Wow you have been one busy girl! No wonder you are stressed :hugs: I think your body geared for OV and then didnt release an egg just like last month and thats why you got the surge but no rise :( But you could still ov yet cuz your body will try again :thumbup: 

And yes the new site will take some getting used to! :dohh: I am OK with change but some ppl really hate it. As long as I have you girls to talk to I dont care what the site looks like :rofl: 

As for me... WTH is going on with this stupid AF of mine :brat: Yesterday was just a SLIGHT tinge of pink every time I wiped. Then today same thing but just a teeeeeeny bit on the pad. Like almost not even worthy of wearing one but yet still have to IYKWIM. :shrug: I just want her to show already and not creep up like a damn stalker :rofl: My temps have never been down this many days before she showed before :shrug: Just my luck she will show up like a freaking tsunami while I am sleeping tonight or something :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It happened! :dance: Let's hope it stays up, but it definitely happened! My mood is sooooooooooo much better now as well, I think my hormones were just all over the place...my poor hubby having to put up with me the past few days :blush:

I hope AF comes, Krissy, but not, as you say, like a tsunami :hugs:

I don't mind the new forum, it just looks a bit squashed in the middle, I'd like some way to expand it, as I have quite a wide screen, and about 1/3 of it is being wasted :haha:

Hopefully we'll find out today if we're exchanging tomorrow, and also get our moving date :dance:

Hope everyone has a good day :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

raar, double post! forum is so slooooow!


----------



## Charliemarina

yay u did ov, and spot on timing for your pos opk, u ov 24-48 hours after the pos so looks like your opk is right :dance: by looking at ur chart u defo oved yesterday hun :thumbup:

ok so im having some problems today dealing with my weight :( im feeling so down about it, before i had baby i was just 8 stone in weight and size 8-10 uk size im now 12 stone 4 pounds (heavier than i was the day i gave birth and baby was still inside me) iv been sensibly dieting since she was 8 weeks old and i havent lost a thing if anything iv put on a few pounds :shrug: i know after the depo jab u can put on weight so maybe thats why :shrug:, all i know is, is that i see a few pregnant girls everyday and they look so good its like there still there normal size with a bump...how do they do it?? this one girl gave birth 2 days ago and today she is in her skinny jeans looking a million dollars she also has 2 other kids, its so unfair :(

i prob sound pathetic but im really feeling down about it now :(


----------



## kiki04

YAY!!! That is FOR SURE AN O!!!! :dance: :thumbup: :dance: :thumbup:

And CM I know how you feel :cry: I think I mentioned before I am 20 lbs heavier then when I got pg and I only made it half way through :brat: I dont fit my clothes but dont want to go buy more "fat" clothes :brat: We should start a get fit program together... must post here everytime we eat junk... and maybe our shame will make us stop :rofl:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Oh and I was right... lets all say it together---- T S U N A M I!!!! :brat:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello lovely girls!! :hugs:

I'm not sure why I'm getting a temperature rise during AF, but it might be due to my sleeping patterns. I tend to wake up spontaneously at 3am or 4am, and then try to get back to sleep for my alarm at 5:45am, so I don't get the full uninterrupted 3 hours before I temp when I actually get up. It also could be because I'm having a withdrawal bleed and not a real AF. :shrug:

Patsy, not that I've ever experienced pregnancy, but isn't it totally down to luck whether girls put weight on, or just look like themselves with a bump? I definitely think I will put weight on when I get pregnant - normally, even if I put on a few pounds, it shows in my face. :p I think pregnant ladies look much better with a bit of pudge - it makes them look like they're having a healthy pregnancy. :D

Booooo! Krissy, I hate those tsunami type AFs - especially after she's creeping around the subject for so long! Grrr! :witch:

Kate, I hope you get your moving date tomorrow. :D How exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Hello lovely girls!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure why I'm getting a temperature rise during AF, but it might be due to my sleeping patterns. I tend to wake up spontaneously at 3am or 4am, and then try to get back to sleep for my alarm at 5:45am, so I don't get the full uninterrupted 3 hours before I temp when I actually get up. It also could be because I'm having a withdrawal bleed and not a real AF. :shrug:
> 
> Patsy, not that I've ever experienced pregnancy, but isn't it totally down to luck whether girls put weight on, or just look like themselves with a bump? I definitely think I will put weight on when I get pregnant - normally, even if I put on a few pounds, it shows in my face. :p I think pregnant ladies look much better with a bit of pudge - it makes them look like they're having a healthy pregnancy. :D
> 
> Booooo! Krissy, I hate those tsunami type AFs - especially after she's creeping around the subject for so long! Grrr! :witch:
> 
> Kate, I hope you get your moving date tomorrow. :D How exciting!! :happydance:

temps during af can be very erratic hunny thats perfectly normal, you may find in a few cycles time tat this is normal for you during af :)

well if it was just "little" bit of weight i wouldnt mind but i now weigh 172lbs!!!! i gained a total of 60lbs :(.

krissy im so up for that keep fit programme, thing is if i was lazy id totally get the holdng onto the weight thing but i dont bloody sit down, i do the school run twice a day and its 20 min there and 20 min walk back, i do the shopping house work the lot but its just not shifting, im thinking to maybe have my thyroid checked again coz with my first baby it went out of wack with my 2nd it was fine but maybe this time its out again :shrug: i shall arrange a blood test just in case :)


----------



## kiki04

I am 160lbs now so I know how you feel :cry:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I put a load of weight on with the pill and some other tablets I was taking...I got up to 12 stone at new year and was miserable :( I've been doing slimming world, and have lost all the weight I put on (I'm 10st 3 or so now), and am trying to lose another half stone or so by Christmas, but I'm finding myself not sticking to it as rigidly as I should. I definitely know how you feel, I didn't get anywhere trying to lose it on my own at all. Definitely go and get your thyroid checked, though. 

Just waiting to hear from the solicitor, he says we can exchange today if we hear from the seller's solicitor, if not, I guess it'll be tomorrow, but by this time tomorrow we should have our date, and I have the notice letter for our letting agents all printed out ready to hand in after work tomorrow. Fingers crossed!

Debating going to get my flu jab tomorrow, but I think I'll wait til Monday, as then I'll have my confirmation of ov, without worrying about the jab messing with my temps.


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I put a load of weight on with the pill and some other tablets I was taking...I got up to 12 stone at new year and was miserable :( I've been doing slimming world, and have lost all the weight I put on (I'm 10st 3 or so now), and am trying to lose another half stone or so by Christmas, but I'm finding myself not sticking to it as rigidly as I should. I definitely know how you feel, I didn't get anywhere trying to lose it on my own at all. Definitely go and get your thyroid checked, though.
> 
> Just waiting to hear from the solicitor, he says we can exchange today if we hear from the seller's solicitor, if not, I guess it'll be tomorrow, but by this time tomorrow we should have our date, and I have the notice letter for our letting agents all printed out ready to hand in after work tomorrow. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Debating going to get my flu jab tomorrow, but I think I'll wait til Monday, as then I'll have my confirmation of ov, without worrying about the jab messing with my temps.

hey hunny, is the vaccine the swine flu jab? if so i believe its a dead vaccine and it shouldnt cause any probs with ur temps, if its the regular flu jab im not sure if thats live or not but swine flu is defo dead coz i had it wen preg last time :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Patsy, I believe it's a combined one - normal flu with swine flu extra free, if you like ;) I think the normal one is dead too. It's good to know it shouldn't mess around with my temps though :) I suspect they won't give it to me on Monday anyway now, I've come down with a cough and sore throat, and they like you to be feeling well when you have it :( I'll see how I feel...

Also, how weird, FF gave me crosshairs this morning, says I ov'd on CD18  If I take away my OPK + on day 17, it gives me broken crosshairs on the same day. I was expecting it to say CD19 ov. What do you ladies think?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I would have guessed CD18 too actually, because in your last cycle that's when your body tried to ov, but didn't quite get there. :) Yay for crosshairs!!


----------



## Charliemarina

id stick with FF hun defo, its defo more usual to ov around 24 hours after a pos opk rather then 48 hours after, if i was you id personally just say to myself cd18 or 19 that way u know your only 1 day out so if af is a day late then u know chances are u oved cd19 :winkwink: thats what i normally do if i get a confusing cycle :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, my temp has dropped today. :) I think I'll probably have an erratic cylce! :p I hope I ov!


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer2b said:


> Oooh, my temp has dropped today. :) I think I'll probably have an erratic cylce! :p I hope I ov!


thats totally normal hun for af, even wen not af temps can be up and down like that, u will get to know urself pretty well soon, the pill is also leaving ur system so that could cause erratic temps also, looks like were both really hoping for a somewat normal cycle :)

im liking my temps coz there very steady like the used to be so im taking that as a good sign that im going back to normal :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks hun. Your temps look really good. :D


----------



## Charliemarina

if u noticed hun my temps during af are everywhere but then af stops and it settles down ;)


----------



## kiki04

During AF mine is usually a bit crazy too... BUT you need to remember that a few decimal points is a normal variation... pending on how much you toss and turn, the temp in the room, have you changed blankets etc etc If it starts jumping like .8 each day, thats what I would consider erratic. So far yours looks good :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

KATE!!! Thats some great looking crosshairs! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Girls, I feel so illllllll....:( My throat is killing me! I am going to have such a lazy day today. Got called out for work last night (10.15pm), I was only out for an hour though, so not too bad. Temp is 37.11 this morning. But FF seems to be broken...anyone else having problems accessing it?

ETA ok, it's working now, and I have a banner at the top that says I have a 5-day VIP preview! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Patsy, your AF is looking much more sensible this cycle! Fingers crossed for you :D Are you still taking the tranexamic acid?

I think I have tonsillitis. I'm going hot and cold, I have a slight fever, I ACHE, I have white spots at the back of my throat (on and _behind_ my tonsils, how weird!) and my throat is SO sore, and I only have a very very slight cough/runny nose...it doesn't feel anything like a cold whatsoever, and I don't feel dead enough for it to be flu. I'm making myself eat, I was so out of it last night that all I could manage for dinner was a bowl of banana angel delight, and it was a struggle to get that down. Poor hubby had to make himself beans on toast, because I just went to bed when we got in from work :haha:

If I'm not getting better by Monday I'll go see the GP, but I don't want antibiotics unless absolutely necessary, so I want to see if it'll go away on its own first. 

I have some laundry in the machine, but once that's in the dryer I'm going right back to bed :haha:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Girls, I feel so illllllll....:( My throat is killing me! I am going to have such a lazy day today. Got called out for work last night (10.15pm), I was only out for an hour though, so not too bad. Temp is 37.11 this morning. But FF seems to be broken...anyone else having problems accessing it?
> 
> ETA ok, it's working now, and I have a banner at the top that says I have a 5-day VIP preview! :dance:

oh hunny i hope ur feeling better soon :hugs: sound like u have urself a little temp, take some paracetamol's and rest hunny xx

my chart is crazy, its soooo smooth it now looks like a hammock :rofl:

so gald my temps are how they used to be, spotting ov back then was always so obvious, i wish i knew my old log in details so u girls could see them, i may try access them later :)

i feel absolutely shattered today for the last 2 nights straight iv had about 2 hours sleep each night, baby has teeth coming through and its a nightmare, i mean it wouldnt be so bad if she usually slept through the night but she doesnt and never has, so for the last 6 months iv been waking at least every 2 hours to feed her and iv done EVERY night alone so im knackered anyway, now this on top i feel like a zombie, quite surprised that my temps are so good considering i never get a full 3 hours sleep before temping, in fact no temp iv taken has been after a full 3 hours of sleep, i personally think its more about resting rather than sleeping :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Charliemarina said:


> i personally think its more about resting rather than sleeping :thumbup:

I agree with this, I often wake up way before 6, which is my usual temping time, and if I just lie still and quiet til my alarm goes, there's often no difference between my waking temp and my temp at normal alarm time. 

I hope baby settles soon, teething is no fun :(

(also, chart hammock :haha: better than banana hammock! :rofl:)


----------



## kiki04

I hate when my chart only has a couple dots on it :dohh:

And true that on the banana hammock!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:

> Are you still taking the tranexamic acid?

no hun i was only allowed to take them for 4 days af stopped the day after i stopped taking them but i do believe if it wasnt for them pills id still prob be bleeding, hoping they kick started a true cycle :)





Mrs Eleflump said:

> (also, chart hammock :haha: better than banana hammock! :rofl:)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kiki04

I'm really feel down today ladies :( I just want to be pg already :brat: I am trying to hard to focus on NOV 1 VR consult... but it is sooooo hard when my due date was Nov 4 :cry: I should be bringing home my baby in 2 weeks, not trying to make it possible to have one :brat: Add AF in with these emotions and today is just a right shit day :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohh Kate, feel better. :hugs:

I feel so naughty this morning not taking my Pill!! But also very excited. :p

My temp has come up again, and I see a small trend - they're hovering around 36.5 and 36.6 degrees at the moment. I guess that's why the ones that deviate are circles and not dots? :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I do feel a tiny bit better this morning...my temperature has come down to what it should be, more or less. As long as I take painkillers I can eat, so that's good :dance:

The circles are temps that may not be as reliable as others, e.g. if you took the temp at a significantly different time to normal, or you ticked the 'sleep deprived' box. I normally find I have circles at the weekend, because I get up a bit later.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> I'm really feel down today ladies :( I just want to be pg already :brat: I am trying to hard to focus on NOV 1 VR consult... but it is sooooo hard when my due date was Nov 4 :cry: I should be bringing home my baby in 2 weeks, not trying to make it possible to have one :brat: Add AF in with these emotions and today is just a right shit day :cry:

HUGE hugs, honey :hugs: it must be so hard :cry: we're here for you :flower:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I'm really feel down today ladies :( I just want to be pg already :brat: I am trying to hard to focus on NOV 1 VR consult... but it is sooooo hard when my due date was Nov 4 :cry: I should be bringing home my baby in 2 weeks, not trying to make it possible to have one :brat: Add AF in with these emotions and today is just a right shit day :cry:

hey hunny, big :hugs: to you, i remember when my due date hit it was soooo hard but u will get through it hun, i cried most of that day and for around 2 weeks i kept thinking my baby would be here now and would be this old :( just talk to OH and explain that, that day is going to be very hard for u and u are going to need his support that day :)

off to my sister in laws today for a BBQ reaaaaly dont wanna go but its was planned last week so i have to go now :(

well my temps are more "hammocky" today, if i ov this cycle its gonna be easy to spot YAY lol xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Krissy. <3

I think my uterus is confused today. It sort of aches, like it's asking me, "Where's my progesterone fix?!" :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer2b said:


> :hugs: Krissy. <3
> 
> I think my uterus is confused today. It sort of aches, like it's asking me, "Where's my progesterone fix?!" :D

Lol, tell it to wait til after the big ol' Ov, and then it can have some progesterone! maybe that'll act as an incentive for it! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Cant wait to see your chart unfold this month! :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Me too!!!! :happydance:

Hahaha! That's a really good incentive, Kate. Consider my uterus told. :p


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! I got the administrator to change my username. Now I'm no longer '2b'! :happydance:

So, today, I have a similar temp to yesterday. Hmm! :) I really hope my body gives me a normal cycle this month.


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! I got the administrator to change my username. Now I'm no longer '2b'! :happydance:
> 
> So, today, I have a similar temp to yesterday. Hmm! :) I really hope my body gives me a normal cycle this month.

loving the new username hunny i was actually thinking that the other day was thinking i bet that is annoying you lol

well my temps are still very smooth, i entered todays temp looked my chart and laughed its unbelievably crazy smooth, and took OPK yesterday and there starting to darken up :dance: really happy coz when i hit CD10 when was ttc my opks always started changing until ov im soooo hoping this cycle follows suit lol xx


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! I got the administrator to change my username. Now I'm no longer '2b'! :happydance:
> 
> So, today, I have a similar temp to yesterday. Hmm! :) I really hope my body gives me a normal cycle this month.

OH NO but where did ur sig go :(


----------



## Dimples81

kiki04 said:


> I'm really feel down today ladies :( I just want to be pg already :brat: I am trying to hard to focus on NOV 1 VR consult... but it is sooooo hard when my due date was Nov 4 :cry: I should be bringing home my baby in 2 weeks, not trying to make it possible to have one :brat: Add AF in with these emotions and today is just a right shit day :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Does anyone else find their temps are really low? ive been taking my temps in the AM but the last couple of days ive taken them in the evening just out of curiosity and they are lower than my waking temp.


----------



## Charliemarina

Dimples81 said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really feel down today ladies :( I just want to be pg already :brat: I am trying to hard to focus on NOV 1 VR consult... but it is sooooo hard when my due date was Nov 4 :cry: I should be bringing home my baby in 2 weeks, not trying to make it possible to have one :brat: Add AF in with these emotions and today is just a right shit day :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find their temps are really low? ive been taking my temps in the AM but the last couple of days ive taken them in the evening just out of curiosity and they are lower than my waking temp.Click to expand...

yes hunny it will be lower usually, alot of people think once they move around and get warmer that temps get higher, but they dont they get lower, your bodys thermostat keeps ur temp low as u get hotter so u dont overheat, my temps are usually around 36.2 - 36.3 but in the evening they can drop into the 35's :) but if i nap during the day for an hour with baby my temps sometimes creep really high to like 36.5 which for me is post ov temps, i suppose this is why morning temping works best :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Wheee! I got the administrator to change my username. Now I'm no longer '2b'! :happydance:
> 
> So, today, I have a similar temp to yesterday. Hmm! :) I really hope my body gives me a normal cycle this month.
> 
> OH NO but where did ur sig go :(Click to expand...

I found it! I must have unticked the 'Show your signature' box by mistake! :)


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Wheee! I got the administrator to change my username. Now I'm no longer '2b'! :happydance:
> 
> So, today, I have a similar temp to yesterday. Hmm! :) I really hope my body gives me a normal cycle this month.
> 
> OH NO but where did ur sig go :(Click to expand...
> 
> I found it! I must have unticked the 'Show your signature' box by mistake! :)Click to expand...

YAY thats better :)

my OPK is even darker today :dance: think ov is defo on way have really creamy cm and lots of it, im defo following suit :dance: gonna test again later as it could well go pos its that close :) :) :) :)


----------



## Dimples81

Charliemarina said:


> Dimples81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really feel down today ladies :( I just want to be pg already :brat: I am trying to hard to focus on NOV 1 VR consult... but it is sooooo hard when my due date was Nov 4 :cry: I should be bringing home my baby in 2 weeks, not trying to make it possible to have one :brat: Add AF in with these emotions and today is just a right shit day :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find their temps are really low? ive been taking my temps in the AM but the last couple of days ive taken them in the evening just out of curiosity and they are lower than my waking temp.Click to expand...
> 
> yes hunny it will be lower usually, alot of people think once they move around and get warmer that temps get higher, but they dont they get lower, your bodys thermostat keeps ur temp low as u get hotter so u dont overheat, my temps are usually around 36.2 - 36.3 but in the evening they can drop into the 35's :) but if i nap during the day for an hour with baby my temps sometimes creep really high to like 36.5 which for me is post ov temps, i suppose this is why morning temping works best :)Click to expand...

thank u so much xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Evening girls! 

We exchanged! Hubby is on the phone sorting out buildings insurance :D We get the keys November 1st :dance: So relieved!

I still feel totally grotty, got such a bad cough, but have got cough medicine now so hopefully I will sleep tonight. Also have wine!

Patsy, your kids are gorgeous :D

And yay for no more '2b', bex!


----------



## kiki04

Dimples we are on the same cycle day :thumbup: When are you trying?


----------



## Dimples81

i was hoping August but it is looking less and less likely now :( it depends on me getting a job really. Hoping it will still be 2012 xx


----------



## kiki04

Well what are you waiting for?! Go get yourself a job :rofl:

Just kidding :hugs:


----------



## Dimples81

lol i am working on it, not many teaching jobs around at the moment unfortunately :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Morning girls! Today is my step-dad's funeral. :( I'll be looking after my lovely mummy most of the day. Think of us at 2:45pm GMT. <3

On topic, my temp has stayed low today. I usually temp at about 5:45am-6am, but woke at 4:30am this morning, hence the circle. I did temp at 5:45am too, but I had already been up for a few seconds, looking for my father-in-law's iPad, so I have ignored it! :p

Approximately 5 days until I ov... hopefully! (I'm guessing! I might be one of these girls who ovs late. Who knows?! I may not even ov this cycle!)


----------



## kiki04

I am about 10 days away from OV and still havent gotten my OPK's in the mail :brat: They HAVE to be here this week or I will miss my testing window. I want to start by cd 14 to see the progression cuz I have never used them before, which is in like 6 days!!!! :brat: 

BUT!!! BUT BUT BUT!!!! 13 days til the VR consult!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

theres a bit of time yet, dont stress!

i didn't get a fade in, i just got a line after having days of white. My body is awkward :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

13 days ladies!!! Did you hear me?!


----------



## kiki04

13 days!! :dance:


----------



## kiki04

Only 13 more days!! Thats less then 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and did I mention there is only 13 days left til the VR?????


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

sorry was that 17 days i here u say??? :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Yes.... yes it was :rofl:

FOUR DAYS AGO!!! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woo! 12 days now! ;)

I got my OPKs in the post yesterday, after saying I wasn't going to use OPKs. :p Yesterday was CD9, but I had to POAS! It was negative of course, so I'm going to skip today's, but do another tomorrow. Wheeee!! However, FF's OPK Optimizer tells me to start testing today, CD10, if my cycles are 28 days/O on day 14 (I really can't remember how long my cycles were before BCP. I think they were 28-30. :shrug: ). What do you girls reckon?

Girls, you need to change my name in your sigs! :D

EDIT - I posted my OPK in the Ovulation Tests forum. ;) I know it's negative, but I was excited!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey hunny, well remember that this is ur first cycle off of the pill, u may or may not ov early or ontime that is totally normal, id defo advise OPKing daily from cd10 just incase, im cd13 today and still no pos opk for me but i do think im gearing as OPK are changing from darkish to light on and off and my cm is fertile one day then not the next, i think im going to ov late maybe cd18 like i used to be??? well im off to OPK for today will update on the result, but i didnt temp today :( was up all night with baby teething again :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, hun, that's no good. :(

I did an OPK today (CD10) at 10am, and got a very faint line. I posted it in my Ovulation Tests thread, so it looks like there's some LH in me! :D


----------



## kiki04

I cant wait til mine arrive!!! :brat: But how cool will that be if you get a normal cycle right off the bat!! :dance:

I also noticed our charts are following a similar pattern. Were higher during AF then dropping right after and slowly inclining again after the steady decline :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooooh, well spotted! My temps resemble mountains in the distance! ;) :p

I am hoping and praying for a normal cycle! All signs so far are pointing in that direction!! Fingers crossed. :)


----------



## kiki04

My OPK's came today! :happydance: So of course I POAS already and got my very first ever -OPK :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

It appears I am just copying you this cycle Bex :rofl: My cycle started right after yours, our temps are following a similar pattern and our OPK's came at the same time and we started using them about the same time :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! That's okay. :p I don't mind being your role model! :rofl:

I'm still waiting for my cycle to go pear-shaped though!!

EDIT - My OPK was still negative today, but darker than yesterday's. Going in the right direction!!


----------



## Charliemarina

still no + OPK for me girls :( and iv lost my thermom :sad2: i think its fallen down by the side of my bed but i forgot to look for it yesterday and remembered once baby was already in bed so iv now missed temps :( BUT i will DEFO find it today.

:dance: krissy for your OPK arrival, just u girls wait till you get positives its so exciting LOL, iv got a few dud tests in my batch :hissy: yesterday i done one and got 2 red lines right next to each other and the test line went white even when the rest of the background was dye filled, had thrown pee away so couldnt do another till evening, the first one i done was dud again but i saved wee this time and opened another 1 it was fine but a clear neg still, i dont think i will be having a normal cycle at all :( its amazing what just 1 shot of depo can do to a woman :(


----------



## riveragolden

I've seen a lot of posts on here about TTC after miscarriage...and I was just wondering what is TTC?..But now I get it TTC mean Trying to Conceive..


----------



## iRadiate

Hello all! I'm new here and charting while WTT... My OH and I are planning on getting married next July but we are going to start TTC in January! I'm so excited... I've joined fertility friend and have begun taking my BBT... It's been rather overwhelming watching the numbers and awaiting ovulation! You would think that we were trying right now. She's very supportive of it all tho. She asks each and every morning about my temperature. Reading all of your post have helped tremendously! As soon as I'm able to create a signature, I'll add my chart so you guys can help me...

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## kiki04

Oh yay! Another chart to stalk!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> still no + OPK for me girls :( and iv lost my thermom :sad2: i think its fallen down by the side of my bed but i forgot to look for it yesterday and remembered once baby was already in bed so iv now missed temps :( BUT i will DEFO find it today.
> 
> :dance: krissy for your OPK arrival, just u girls wait till you get positives its so exciting LOL, iv got a few dud tests in my batch :hissy: yesterday i done one and got 2 red lines right next to each other and the test line went white even when the rest of the background was dye filled, had thrown pee away so couldnt do another till evening, the first one i done was dud again but i saved wee this time and opened another 1 it was fine but a clear neg still, i dont think i will be having a normal cycle at all :( its amazing what just 1 shot of depo can do to a woman :(

Well you better get on finding that thing chickie!

My Chart is sooo erradic this month :( I know its cuz of my daughter continuously waking from her ear infection though :dohh:


----------



## iRadiate

Chart posted now... Maybe you guys can offer insight when needed! Thanks kiki04!


----------



## Dimples81

no positive opk for me yet, but persona has been telling me since day 6 to avoid sex so it must be sensing something is iminent.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Eeeeeek, girls, I'm so sorry I've been MIA again :( My computer's been throwing a major strop, I still don't know if it's better, but at least it's letting me stay online for longer than 30 seconds at a time :dohh:

I'm still poorly, got the worst hacking dry cough, so haven't had a great night's sleep in days :/

But things are on the go with the house, only 11 days til we get the keys to our new place! :dance:

And I have the SOREST boobies in the world! I don't know what's going on with them, they are so tender it's ridiculous. I think AF is probably on her way though, as I'm now 10dpo, so if last cycle was anything to go by, it'll be tomorrow or the day after.

*HUGS* to you all, I've missed you! And blah, am I the only one out of sync with the cycles? You're all opk-ing like mad! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl:

Yes you are the only one out of sync :rofl: We are all seemingly within a few days :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

iRadiate said:


> Chart posted now... Maybe you guys can offer insight when needed! Thanks kiki04!

And let me just say... you chart is a heck of alot more consistant then mine this month! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

iRadiate, I added you as a friend on FF. :D

Gah, another negative OPK today, girls! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's!! :p It would be ideal for a possible 28-day cycle. [-o&lt;

No sign of any EWCM though. :nope:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer said:


> iRadiate, I added you as a friend on FF. :D
> 
> Gah, another negative OPK today, girls! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's!! :p It would be ideal for a possible 28-day cycle. [-o&lt;
> 
> No sign of any EWCM though. :nope:

Don't panic, Bex, I'm on track for a 30-day-ish cycle and I ov'd on CD18 this time. Obviously you do want your LP to be as long as possible, but you still have plenty time to ov this cycle and for it to be a 'normal' cycle. With lack of creamy/eggwhite CM, though...it might just take a bit longer this cycle, as it's your first off the pill. Regardless, I hope it's as textbook as can be! :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OMG I got my very first line on my OPK today! :dance: It still isnt positive but it is DEFINATELY 2 lines!!!

I will upload a pic soon :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> iRadiate, I added you as a friend on FF. :D
> 
> Gah, another negative OPK today, girls! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's!! :p It would be ideal for a possible 28-day cycle. [-o&lt;
> 
> No sign of any EWCM though. :nope:

same here hun :nope: least ur not alone and i still didnt find my thermom iv been so lazy and so tired i must find it tonight :(


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay Krissy!!!

:hugs: Thanks Kate. :)

I just searched on FF for charts like mine, aged 26, and after BCP. Over 90% were ovulatory, so I have hope. :D


----------



## kiki04

https://i51.tinypic.com/33clk3n.jpg


----------



## kiki04

Bex you chart looks good :thumbup: Way better then mine! :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> iRadiate, I added you as a friend on FF. :D
> 
> Gah, another negative OPK today, girls! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's!! :p It would be ideal for a possible 28-day cycle. [-o&lt;
> 
> No sign of any EWCM though. :nope:
> 
> same here hun :nope: least ur not alone and i still didnt find my thermom iv been so lazy and so tired i must find it tonight :(Click to expand...

I will send you a new one ;)


----------



## iRadiate

Mrsswaffer... Thanks for the add! I'm wondering if I should buy some OPK's.... Just got finished discussing with my OH on whether or not we will start TTC in December instead of January... Oh and my EWCM has been playing hide and go seek... Some times it's there when I go to the bathroom and other times it's not. This month has been weird. It's typically there in abundance...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Morning ladies :hugs:

Still waiting for AF, temperature hasn't dropped yet, though I was expecting it to this morning. Just quite a bit of bright red spotting and sore boobies, and a couple of cramps. I'll bet on tomorrow for AF to rear her head.

Just had a loooovely lazy morning, got so much to do today though and I don't waaaant to! :brat: I really hope the woman coming to view the house tomorrow takes it so we don't have to worry about keeping the place tidy while trying to pack! 9 days til keys! :D

How is everyone today? I see we have a couple of new faces, welcome :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm also having a lazy morning! Sat here on the sofa with the duvet, in my PJs. :D I'm catching up with Real Housewives of New Jersey. :p

I've got a lot to do today too, but today is my only day off this weekend, so I'm making the most of that! Back into work tomorrow for five days straight. :(

EDIT - I just did another OPK and it looks like it's going to be negative again. Booooo! :p


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> iRadiate, I added you as a friend on FF. :D
> 
> Gah, another negative OPK today, girls! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's!! :p It would be ideal for a possible 28-day cycle. [-o&lt;
> 
> No sign of any EWCM though. :nope:
> 
> same here hun :nope: least ur not alone and i still didnt find my thermom iv been so lazy and so tired i must find it tonight :(Click to expand...
> 
> I will send you a new one ;)Click to expand...

aww thanks hun but no need OH found it :dance: lol

oh and LOVING the new name for our group :) still no pos opk for me yet :(

krissy that OPK is very close to pos test with 2per day now u may find today is positive for u ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! I love the new name for the thread too. :) And, woohoo! 50 pages!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> iRadiate, I added you as a friend on FF. :D
> 
> Gah, another negative OPK today, girls! Fingers crossed for tomorrow's!! :p It would be ideal for a possible 28-day cycle. [-o&lt;
> 
> No sign of any EWCM though. :nope:
> 
> same here hun :nope: least ur not alone and i still didnt find my thermom iv been so lazy and so tired i must find it tonight :(Click to expand...
> 
> I will send you a new one ;)Click to expand...
> 
> aww thanks hun but no need OH found it :dance: lol
> 
> oh and LOVING the new name for our group :) still no pos opk for me yet :(
> 
> krissy that OPK is very close to pos test with 2per day now u may find today is positive for u ;)Click to expand...

The crazy thing is I am only cd 11 :wacko: Make me wonder if that damn cycle last month was actually a cd 13 or cd 14 O like originally stated and it wasnt a fever that threw it off.... cuz can it stay like this for another 7ish day???? And for you... I am surprised no +opk yet.... are they getting close at least?

And I am glad you guys like the name... wasn't getting new name suggestions and that came to me so I put it in :rofl:

Kate- I hope she takes it!!! I cant wait til this whole thing is over for you :hugs:

Bex-Wow... sounds like you need a day of pampering! When is your next day off?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Saturday!! I certainly do need a day of pampering! :) Currently being made to watch the Manchester United match with DH! Groan! Hehe. ;)


----------



## kiki04

What is the Manchester United match? Fights?


----------



## mrsswaffer

No, sorry. I didn't explain very well! It's a football match. I don't know if Canadians call it 'soccer' like the Americans do. :p

Manchester United is a very popular football team and DH is a huge fan. They're currently losing to their arch rivals, Manchester City!


----------



## kiki04

Yeah we call it soccer too...although football makes more sense. Soccer here is kicking a ball around and football is carrying a ball around....someone must have been drunk when they named them here :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Erf...just done the stamp duty tax return form, my brain feels like it's dribbling out of my ears! Just dinner, a bath, and some light tidying up for tomorrow's viewing, and then I can collapse. Still haven't done any work on my course rewriting, but I'll get round to it at some point :argh: I can't wait til it's done, but at the same time I don't want to actually DO it :(

Spotting seems to have stopped for the moment  Will check again when I have my bath later. I'm having little thoughts of 'could it be IB rather than AF-spotting', but it's highly unlikely, as we've only DTD 4x this cycle, due to me being ill, and the only potential date that could have been risky was CD15, and we prevented more than adequately that time!

Glad you found your 'mometer, Patsy :dance:

I feel your pain re work, bex, but then I work 8-4.30 (or 7.30-4) M-F, so I always get 2 days off together, so I'm lucky really. The week ahead just seems very long looking at it on Sunday night! Just this week and next Monday to go and then I'm off for 4 days though :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

They lost 1-6!! :( DH is in a sulk. I've tried to be nice about it and not say the dreaded "It's only a game!" line. I also bought him whatever he wants for dinner, but he's still moody! Gah!!

Ah well. :) I'm sure he'll come around soon, and we'll have a nice evening. Meanwhile, I did a second OPK today, and there wasn't even a faint line! Weird.


----------



## kiki04

Kate once you have finished everything you wont know what to do with yourself! lol Things will seem so quiet :haha:

And booo for your hubbys team losing the game Bex... men sure get emotional attachments to these things hey :dohh:

And for me... my OPK today is way lighter then yesterdays :shrug: Makes no sense to me!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh, me too Krissy! What does it _mean_?! :D


----------



## kiki04

I know! And I am only on cd11 so I couldnt have just MISSED my OV catching the end slide of it... I know thats not even right... so frusterating!

But today officially marks SINGLE DIGITS TIL THE VR CONSULT!!! 9 days baybee :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

girls try not to panic the levels of LH vary each day so one day u may have a light line or even a line like krissys and the next day no line at all, i just ignore ALL lines that are NOT pos that way i dont get frustrated ;)

yesterday i had a squintable line and tonight my line is half way to pos, but tomorrow it could be gone again so im not gettign my hopes up, i usually start getting fertile CM a day before a pos OPK and im not getting anything so im not expecting ov.

got admit its getting me down now that im hitting cd20 in few days and still no ov :(

my temps are still stable this mornings was a classic pre ov temp so nothing is changing there lol, just feeling bit shit tonight, im drained mentally and physically so much on my mind its unreal :( and to top it off babys teeth are cutting through and lets just say the last 2 days have been hell for her and for me, and all OH has done is fucking watch me deal with it all :hissy: im not even going to go there coz this post will turn reeeaaaaly long and ugly :sad2:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I know! And I am only on cd11 so I couldnt have just MISSED my OV catching the end slide of it... I know thats not even right... so frusterating!
> 
> But today officially marks SINGLE DIGITS TIL THE VR CONSULT!!! 9 days baybee :happydance:


:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> girls try not to panic the levels of LH vary each day so one day u may have a light line or even a line like krissys and the next day no line at all, i just ignore ALL lines that are NOT pos that way i dont get frustrated ;)
> 
> yesterday i had a squintable line and tonight my line is half way to pos, but tomorrow it could be gone again so im not gettign my hopes up, i usually start getting fertile CM a day before a pos OPK and im not getting anything so im not expecting ov.
> 
> got admit its getting me down now that im hitting cd20 in few days and still no ov :(
> 
> my temps are still stable this mornings was a classic pre ov temp so nothing is changing there lol, just feeling bit shit tonight, im drained mentally and physically so much on my mind its unreal :( and to top it off babys teeth are cutting through and lets just say the last 2 days have been hell for her and for me, and all OH has done is fucking watch me deal with it all :hissy: im not even going to go there coz this post will turn reeeaaaaly long and ugly :sad2:

:( Im sorry OH is being an idiot :(

:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good morning!!!! :D

I am in a good mood, even though I have to work later. :p

My temps are still low today, and actually I temped at 4:10am (I don't know why I woke up!), and it was 35.89°C -- but then, I went back to sleep and temped at my usual time (5:45am), and that's what I've recorded on my chart - 36.18°C. :)

I'm going to wait a couple of hours before doing an OPK today. I don't know what time is the best time to test? I only know FMU is not great for an OPK.


----------



## kiki04

My chart is ALL OVER the map this month :(

And now suddenyl I am noticing watery CM but still having -OPK's :shrug: If it keeps up watery I am hoping I see a +OPK soon :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and I can officially say OUR APT IS NEXT WEEK!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

Charliemarina said:


> girls try not to panic the levels of LH vary each day so one day u may have a light line or even a line like krissys and the next day no line at all, i just ignore ALL lines that are NOT pos that way i dont get frustrated ;)
> 
> yesterday i had a squintable line and tonight my line is half way to pos, but tomorrow it could be gone again so im not gettign my hopes up, i usually start getting fertile CM a day before a pos OPK and im not getting anything so im not expecting ov.
> 
> got admit its getting me down now that im hitting cd20 in few days and still no ov :(
> 
> my temps are still stable this mornings was a classic pre ov temp so nothing is changing there lol, just feeling bit shit tonight, im drained mentally and physically so much on my mind its unreal :( and to top it off babys teeth are cutting through and lets just say the last 2 days have been hell for her and for me, and all OH has done is fucking watch me deal with it all :hissy: im not even going to go there coz this post will turn reeeaaaaly long and ugly :sad2:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> Good morning!!!! :D
> 
> I am in a good mood, even though I have to work later. :p
> 
> My temps are still low today, and actually I temped at 4:10am (I don't know why I woke up!), and it was 35.89°C -- but then, I went back to sleep and temped at my usual time (5:45am), and that's what I've recorded on my chart - 36.18°C. :)
> 
> I'm going to wait a couple of hours before doing an OPK today. I don't know what time is the best time to test? I only know FMU is not great for an OPK.

iv always found i get the best positives from mid-day till about 8pm :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies things are looking up now for my ov, todays OPK is sooo close to positive, i wouldnt be that excited its just that i do have fertile cm today too so if tomorrows is pos thats defo right with me getting fertile cm today :) just hoping its not a gearing that doesnt follow through :S


----------



## kiki04

:happydance:

Yay!!! So glad someone around here is getting something positive! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Fingers crossed for OPK + for all of you soon! :D

And now for the out-of-sync weirdo in the corner :haha: My temp took a massive nosedive this morning, and sure enough :witch: swooped in with a vengeance around 8am. That makes a 12-day LP this cycle though :dance: - for some reason 12 sounds infinitely better than 11...it just seems 'safer', somehow? :shrug:

So despite having cramps from hell, I'm actually in an awesome mood :D I slept through last night for the first time in over a week...I need a lot of :sleep: normally (how am I going to cope as a mum???!), and with being up coughing literally all night, for the past week, I was lucky to get 20 minutes of dozing at a time, so last night was utter bliss.

Just typical that just as I'm feeling better and actually quite fancy some :sex:, I get the :witch: :brat: :rofl:

(apologies for the flagrant smiley abuse in this post, I do that when I'm feeling happy, lol)


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> And now for the out-of-sync weirdo in the corner :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dimples81

my temp is down again. Persona is still saying no sexing. Might go POAS to see what happens.


----------



## Charliemarina

Dimples81 said:


> my temp is down again. Persona is still saying no sexing. Might go POAS to see what happens.

DO IT, DO IT :rofl:


----------



## Dimples81

gah, not even a hint of a line!

OH said this morning that he would quite like us to stop preventing and just leave it up to God and see what happens. I hate it when he says stuff like that when im trying to be sensible about it all. :dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:rofl: Kate, I do that with smilies too!! :) I love them. :cloud9:

This morning, my CM was sticky, but now it's creamy! Gah! I wish my cervix would tell me what's going on. It's closed, as well. I had a feel! Hehe! Well, at least my temps are consistent so far! :D


----------



## kiki04

Dimples81 said:


> gah, not even a hint of a line!
> 
> OH said this morning that he would quite like us to stop preventing and just leave it up to God and see what happens. I hate it when he says stuff like that when im trying to be sensible about it all. :dohh:

Well, Panrosa did say Oct 2011!!! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Whats your name anyways Dimples? We are all on a first name basis here so fess up :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Here is my progression pic....

https://i54.tinypic.com/wa6jax.jpg


----------



## Charliemarina

those OPK are getting close hun how was it today??

well im flowing with fertile cm havent OPK yet going to do it in 10 min it could be pos for me so fingers crossed girls :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Well it is only 9:25am here so I will be waiting until about 3:30 to do my OPK for today :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for a + for you today!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, I bought a pregnancy prediction from Gail!! It's posted in my WTT journal. :D

I still have my OPK to do for today, but still no sign of any EWCM. :(


----------



## kiki04

Oh whats the link to Gail!? Now I want a reading :lol:


----------



## kiki04

Hey Patsy! This time last cycle, you were still having your withdrawel bleed...now it really is a normal cycle! Might be a bit longer with a later O but it is slowly working itself out :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

kiki04 said:


> Oh whats the link to Gail!? Now I want a reading :lol:

Here's the reading I bought:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17070440...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_2972wt_1185

I hope that link works!

EDIT - Yet another negative OPK today. :( I want to ovulate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :brat:


----------



## kiki04

I just bought a reading :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

And hubby is like :wacko: He doesnt believe in that stuff :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Less than one week now ladies! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

I haven't told DH about my reading. I'm going to keep it to myself to see what happens! :)


----------



## Rootyboots

Sorry to bust in on you ladies... I hope you don't mind me joining this thread? I recently joined Baby and Bump, so I'm new!

I have a BBT charting question, but I don't have a chart to show you because, as some of you may know, I have struggled to get accepted by 'Fertility Friend', for some unknown reason! Grrrr... I'm charting in a little book, with a pen, which is frustrating, especially at 7am, when I'm all dopey, and the pen won't work! But, anyway - my question is quite basic, so hopefully you won't need to see the chart...

I've been charting for two months now (currently on day 18 of what seems to be a very regular 30 day cycle) and I'm statistically predicted to ovulate around day 16/17. The last two months I've seen a sudden 'spike', last month on day 16, this month on day 17, and both times I've been like "This is it! I've ovulated!"... only to see my temperature drop again the next day. My temperature seems to go up and down like a yo-yo, and while I do seem to see the drop-then-rise, I'm struggling to see my 'coverline' because, as I say, my temperature rise doesn't seem to last. What could this mean? That I'm not ovulating at all? That I'm ovulating but not producing much progesterone? Confused.com! :( 

I think this is also further complicated by the fact that the outdoor temperature has fallen sharply where I am - before day 8 of my cycle, it was really quite warm here in the UK! Now it's gone much more wintery, which may explain why it's hard to see my 'coverline' this month - but still, doesn't explain the post 'ovulation' drop, I don't think. I did feel quite hot last night, and so decided to sleep without a blanket. I'm wondering if that may have happened last month - that ovulation made me feel warm, so I ditched the blanket when it happened and so saw a drop the next day... but I feel like it must have been too hot for a blanket last month, so maybe I'm just clutching at straws!!

For info - I do seem to have what looks like 'fertile mucus'. It's a little thick, I think, but it's there. I don't really have any other ovulation symptoms. 

Do you think I should try OPKs to see what happens? I would really like to know for sure if I'm ovulating or not, because we want to start trying in February, and if there's a problem, ideally it needs to be sorted by then!!

Thanks for listening, and sorry for jumping in! xxx Any advice you've got would be v. welcome x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I would definitely get some OPKs in your situation. :) I'm also in the UK, and am currently on CD16, but my temps have been consistently low after AF (this is my first cycle temping, and off the Pill). I didn't notice much of a difference when the weather changed. Now, DH and I have put on our 15 tog duvet too, and that hasn't made a difference either! So, it must be that you're either ovulating or gearing up to it? Are you under any stress? :flower:


----------



## Rootyboots

mrsswaffer said:


> I would definitely get some OPKs in your situation. :) I'm also in the UK, and am currently on CD16, but my temps have been consistently low after AF (this is my first cycle temping, and off the Pill). I didn't notice much of a difference when the weather changed. Now, DH and I have put on our 15 tog duvet too, and that hasn't made a difference either! So, it must be that you're either ovulating or gearing up to it? Are you under any stress? :flower:

Thanks for your answer! :) I'm hoping that I see a real 'spike' soon, and I'm just ovulating late, but it's hard to tell. I don't feel particularly stressed, but I guess there is a lot going on at the moment. 

Last month, I was so stressed out and busy (and drinking too much!) that I ended up jacking in my charting (at around day 19) as a bad job... I figured there was too much going on that was affecting it, and seeing things not happening as they were meant to was really stressing me out! I had a complete panic that I wasn't fertile at all, and would never have a baby, which seems to be fairly common amongst us WTTers! 

This month, I've been drinking a lot less and being much more careful about charting, and I'm still seeing the same thing. I really wish I could get on Fertility Friend and compare my chart to other people's! Maybe I just don't know what I'm looking for, and am panicking over nothing, but... *Sigh* 

I will definitely try the OPKs next month, and I think I'll make a doc's appointment after my next AF, as I need to go get a full checkup prior to TTC, anyway. Sometimes February seems very far away, and sometimes way too near!!! xx

Thanks hun, have friend requested you as we've chatted a couple of times, I hope that's okay!  Canterbury - how nice! I'm Leamington Spa :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahhh, nice. :D Thanks for the friend request. :hugs:

I can refer you through my FF page, and see if that works? Go here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/whistlemytune (my chart) and click 'Join now - Free' on the top right hand side. See if that works? :)


----------



## Rootyboots

mrsswaffer said:


> Ahhh, nice. :D Thanks for the friend request. :hugs:
> 
> I can refer you through my FF page, and see if that works? Go here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/whistlemytune (my chart) and click 'Join now - Free' on the top right hand side. See if that works? :)

Thank you! It worked - FINALLY! :D I had to complain last month because they wouldn't let me on... I've had to pick another username, which is annoying, but it's better than not having it at all! 

Thanks hun, very kind :)


----------



## Dimples81

my chart is mental looking again this month :wacko::growlmad:


----------



## Rootyboots

Dimples81 said:


> my chart is mental looking again this month :wacko::growlmad:

It's so frustrating!!! Sometimes I think we should just go down the NTNP route, but I think I'm too much of a control freak for that! When you say 'mental', how so?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! I'm so happy that worked for you, Rooty. :D What's your chart homepage? I'll add you as a friend. :flower:


----------



## Dimples81

just all up and down. i didnt ovulate last month so bit anxious.


----------



## kiki04

Dimples81 said:


> my chart is mental looking again this month :wacko::growlmad:

So is mine :rofl: Looks like your temp spike is going in the wrong direction :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

well ladies i got a pos OPK yesterday, well actually 1 teeny tiny shade lighter so im expecting a pos today *please let it be pos today* but i got funny feeling im just gearing and gearing and not doing anything and girls if its any consolation look at my chart you dont get neater than that and yet im still having no luck with ov, up and down may be the actual way to go :rofl:

well im off to OPK will update in few min with results *bet its neg AGAIN* :(


----------



## Charliemarina

1000000000% positive :happydance::dance::happydance::dance: :cloud9:


----------



## Charliemarina

i should ov tomorrow BUT if i know me that OPK is yet to get darker, i used to get a test line darker than the control and always the day after the first pos OPK, so im thinking latest i should ov is friday :) only OPK and temps tomorrow will tell :) so happy :):):)


----------



## Charliemarina

here it is, sorry it so small cam is playing up with the zoom :(
 



Attached Files:







tests 003.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kiki04

oh thats pos for sure!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Bring on the temp spike :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> oh thats pos for sure!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Bring on the temp spike :dance:


:dance: well if i ov say friday (if tomorrow is pos again and temp not dropped) then i will have a 35 day cycle which isnt to bad :)

hopefully over time they will go bk to normal which would be cd15-16 ov and 13-14 day LP, got admit though i thought this cycle would be really long, yay for my cooperative ovaries :dance: :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

I got my reading this morning!!



> Linking in around you, I feel a much more settled feeling to your path within 2012, and see alot of plans your making or thinking about happening for you
> 
> Spirit are showing me one more pregnancy for you in your path, and I see this as July 2012, a baby boy is born 2013, and all is well around pregnancy labour and birth for you
> 
> You have also a lovely link to a male in spirit, although Im not getting a name from this man, I feel he had links to boats or travel, and he wants to show an improvement/rise around family finances for you and a lovely path ahead :) x
> 
> So to clarify I see 1 child ahead for you and wish you all the best for the future


----------



## Charliemarina

great reading hunny nothing negative at all :dance: hope it all comes true for u hunny :)

im going to OPK again tonight seen as i only have 3 left might aswell use 1 tonight and 2 tomorrow :rofl: im a total POAS addict!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

I did an OPK about 3:30pm yesterday and again at like 8pm :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

i find it very helpful to OPK 2 times a day when it gets dark but then that may just be bcoz i love peeing on sticks :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

cd14 still negative :dohh:


----------



## Rootyboots

mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! I'm so happy that worked for you, Rooty. :D What's your chart homepage? I'll add you as a friend. :flower:

Okay, I'm going to come across as a COMPLETE technical moron, but... I don't know how to send you that! I thought it would just be the url in the address bar, but that looks completely generic, like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/#

That can't be right, can it?? Darn it, I'm usually good with computery stuff!

If you can tell me how to send it over to you, I certainly will! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, I've been OPKing today too, because I have got a surge!! Here's mine from 9pm this evening. Is it positive? Looking at yours, Patsy, I'm inclined to think so.... unless it gets darker tomorrow. I don't know. I'm a novice. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







cd16-opk-9pm.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kiki04

No thats not pos yet but CLOSE!!! :dance: Bet tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

We are all a bunch of later OV'ers in here arent we :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

We are! I also just checked my CM, and there's not a lot of it (nothing in my underwear today), but it's definitely sliiiiightly stretchy. It's between creamy and EWCM! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> We are all a bunch of later OV'ers in here arent we :haha:

hopefully we can all get back to earlier ov in time, although iv never been an early OV'er, i usually used to ov around cd15-16 but sometimes even cd18, my LP also differed every month some months it was 13 days and some 15 :wacko: so i never truly know how long my cycle is till it ends lol


----------



## Charliemarina

ok well iv been up since 6am with baby (bloody teeth) and im absolutely shattered, but :dance: it looks by todays temp that im oving today :) its quite a big dip but im assuming that coz i woke 2 hours earlier it would be slightly higer or lower than expected either way but yay for my dip...so far im having a classic "ME" ov :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, my OPK with FMU this morning was positive, and I've just done another one (3pm), and it looks darker than the control line. :D I've also got EWCM - I'm _sure_ that I never had it all the time I was on the Pill (8 years). It's weirding me out slightly. :wacko: :rofl:

I'm just happyyyyyyyyyyy that I'm getting a normal cycle post-Pill!! Actual ovulation! Yessss!!! :happydance: :happydance:

OPKs below are 6am today, CD17, and 3pm today. :)
 



Attached Files:







cd17-opk.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1









cd17-opk-3pm.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrsswaffer

Rootyboots said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Wheee! I'm so happy that worked for you, Rooty. :D What's your chart homepage? I'll add you as a friend. :flower:
> 
> Okay, I'm going to come across as a COMPLETE technical moron, but... I don't know how to send you that! I thought it would just be the url in the address bar, but that looks completely generic, like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/#
> 
> That can't be right, can it?? Darn it, I'm usually good with computery stuff!
> 
> If you can tell me how to send it over to you, I certainly will! :)Click to expand...

Go to 'My Chart' on the left hand side, then at the top right, under 'Sharing' go to 'Get Code' and copy the link from there. :D It should be https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/ and then your-username-or-number. :p


----------



## kiki04

OH those are soooo positive!!! :happydance: Wish me luck for the same in the next few days!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Goooooood luck!!!! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Gah! My right groin is dull-aching. This must be ov pain, right? It's so weird!


----------



## Charliemarina

yup totally ov pains :) im not having any today so im thinking tomorrow is the day as my OPK today was still very much pos and i NEVER ov without pains usually my temp was very low today but im putting that down to being up all night then awake 2 hours earlier than usual :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I saw that, Patsy. I was wondering what was going on! :p

This pain is actually baffling me. I have never had this, that I recall. It's really really weird - it almost feels like AF will be here any minute, but I know it can't be true! The pain has got more intense in the last hour - every time I move now, I feel it. Earlier, my whole right leg was aching too! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That is a stunning opk, bex :D I hope you ladies all ov soon! I'm at the end of AF currently, had a bit of a chilly morning yesterday for some reason but seem ok now.

I'm feeling a bit down this evening, I think I'm probably just being paranoid (hubby thinks so), but I feel like my mum's angry with me for something, she called me as soon as I'd made a facebook post this evening, and didn't seem to have called for any reason, but was saying stuff about my aunty not being well, and my dad, and her tone sounded like she thinks I should do something or something is my fault...there's nothing I can do!!! She doesn't seem to deal well with me doing 'grown up' things, and obviously buying a house falls into that category. It was the same when I was engaged last year too. God knows what it'll be like when I'm pregnant :( I feel like she needs me to stay a little girl, for some reason, but I'm 30!!! I don't know, she just sounded really pissed off with me, but I don't know if it's real or I'm imagining it, I'm so scared of her yelling at me...

Blegh, sorry to put all this on you girls :/


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww. :( :hugs:

I'm guessing you don't really feel as if you can ask her if anything's wrong? If that were me and my mum, I would just ask - maybe via Facebook?

I think my dad feels the same way about me growing up - he was very embarrassing at my wedding, almost as if he was in denial! Though, he was going through his second divorce at the time, so I'm sure he wasn't really into marriage at that moment!! :wacko: I definitely get the sense that he doesn't see me as a 26-year-old woman - more like a 12-year-old kid!

:hugs: to you, my love!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good morning!!! :D

After yesterday evening's pains, I'm not really feeling them this morning - it sort of aches from my right groin down. I was also expecting my temperature to rise this morning, but it's dipped. So, does that mean today is ov day? :shrug: CM this morning is creamy, but might change later. I'll do an OPK later this morning. :) I'm being confused by the signs!!

:p

How is everyone else this morning? I'm constantly stalking your charts! ;)

EDIT - Here is today's OPK (CD18, 11am)..... does this mean I have ov'd?
 



Attached Files:







cd18-opk.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1









cd18-opk2.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kiki04

Looks that way doesn't it :shrug:

I hate my chart this month :cry: Heck even last month threw me for a loop but it wasn't so erradic :brat:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: Bex :rofl: I was totally just looking at your chart and saw orange every single day... to which I look and see orange is hot flushes... so I think :wacko: why does she get hot flushes every.single.day thats just crazy and I wouldnt even mark that on my chart.. I would be calling my dr :shrug: To which my brain began functioning again and saw it meant multivitamin everyday :rofl: 

:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It definitely looks like you ov'd, Bex, I find my temp doesn't always rise on the day I expect it to - see what it does tomorrow - I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dimples81

still getting completely stark white OPKs. Am getting side cramps, and a small amount of EWCM (i cant really use this as a sign as coil interferes with this but sometimes i do randomly get some) but no ferning or anything at all on OPKS.


----------



## kiki04

All my opk's have a line, but a veeeery light one! Some days darker then others. I think only one has been stark white :shrug:


----------



## Dimples81

mine was stark white all the way through to CD20/21 i think the last time, then i had three days where it sat positive then they went away again without any ovulation :dohh: AF arrived day 30.


----------



## Rootyboots

I think I may *finally* have seen a rise, today! I'm not going to hold my breath, until I see it 'sticking' for a few days, but my temp was higher this morning than it has been all month, so far! Hooray!!! 

This probably means I ovulated yesterday, right? If so, that would be Day 19 of a 30 day cycle (today being Day 20). That's pretty late, isn't it? Do you think that's okay...? I know that if you ovulate too late in your cycle, it can be hard for a fertilised egg to implant. But that's still 11ish days before my period is due, so... fingers crossed?

I didn't chart on FF this time, as I didn't have an account when my cycle started, but I will next month.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I just had a 30 day cycle and ov'd on day 18...in the 2 cycles I've charted so far I've had an 11 and 12 day LP, I think it's pretty normal (though I still stress about it!) I think if your LP is shorter than 9 or 10 days, that's when you should start being concerned. 

You can start charting mid-cycle, just make sure you tell FF what was cycle day 1, so it doesn't mess up your cycle stats etc. You can input data retrospectively as well, so if you have temps written down from this cycle you can enter them. (I just want another chart to stalk :haha:)


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I read somewhere that the average LP length is between 12-16 days, so 11 isn't too bad. :)

Grr! I hope my temps climb from today. They're being weird. :shrug:


----------



## Rootyboots

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I just had a 30 day cycle and ov'd on day 18...in the 2 cycles I've charted so far I've had an 11 and 12 day LP, I think it's pretty normal (though I still stress about it!) I think if your LP is shorter than 9 or 10 days, that's when you should start being concerned.
> 
> You can start charting mid-cycle, just make sure you tell FF what was cycle day 1, so it doesn't mess up your cycle stats etc. You can input data retrospectively as well, so if you have temps written down from this cycle you can enter them. (I just want another chart to stalk :haha:)

Thanks hun! I know what you mean... it's so hard not to stress, even when there's nothing to stress about! :shrug:

I haven't written my temps down, sadly, just marked dots on a paper chart, so if I did do it retrospectively, it would be pretty vague! I am definitely going to start next cycle, though, and I will try to remember to send you my details! I'm hoping that my LP is normal... I did read, somewhere online (that oh-so-reliable resource!) that some women's bodies just take a bit longer to respond to the progesterone, so their temp spike can happen 2-3 days after ovulation. Whether that's better or worse than having a short LP, I don't know, but it's an option!

Temp has gone back down a bit today, though :nope: It's around the same range as my temps at the start of the month, so I don't know *what* that means. This is so confusing!!

All I really want to know is if/when I ovulate! I might even be tempted to stop charting, once I knew my averages, as charting does seem to come with its own stresses! But before I do, I just want a bit of reassurance that all is well. it seems to be so hard to get an accurate feel for what's going on with charting... I guess I will spring for some OPKs for next month, and see if that tells me anything new. 

There's nothing more frustrating than an inexact science! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Rootyboots said:


> All I really want to know is if/when I ovulate! I might even be tempted to stop charting, once I knew my averages, as charting does seem to come with its own stresses! But before I do, I just want a bit of reassurance that all is well. it seems to be so hard to get an accurate feel for what's going on with charting... I guess I will spring for some OPKs for next month, and see if that tells me anything new.
> 
> There's nothing more frustrating than an inexact science! :growlmad:

It's not inexact, it just won't tell you what you want to know until it's happened :flower: OPKs can tell you if you're about to ov, but not if you actually have, so using them with charting is, short of an ultrasound every month, the best way to tell you're ovulating.

I know how you feel, though, my first cycle charting was 42 days long, and I didn't ov til day 31. I was CONVINCED that I was one of the few women in the world whose temps don't reflect their cycles. Obviously I'm not, you can see that from my charts, but I was getting frustrated because my body wasn't doing what I expected it to do. I spent that first cycle stressing so much, but now, on cycle 3, I'm much more relaxed about it, and I'm so glad I now have a way to know (to the DAY) when AF will come, and when is safe to BD without hubby pulling out, so I don't need to stress every month if I might be pregnant. When we start TTC we will know because of charting when to concentrate our efforts, so to speak haha:), whether my cycle is 25 days or 55 days at that particular time. 

The trick is just to let your body do what it's going to do, and don't get frustrated or upset that it isn't doing what it 'should'. The 28 day cycle with 14 days either side of ov is a myth, very few women have this sort of cycle. Treat charting as a way to gather information about how your body behaves in order to get to know it, not as a source of stress because it's not conforming to what biology textbooks say it should do. 

:flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Kate, your post has helped me. :p I'm forever expecting my temperature to rise every morning right now, especially after my two positive OPKs on CD17... but my body is just going to do what it's going to do. This is my first cycle off the Pill, and I can't expect it to just fall into a set routine straight away. I'm going to take a more relaxed attitude from now on. :) :flower: Thanks!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer said:


> Kate, your post has helped me. :p I'm forever expecting my temperature to rise every morning right now, especially after my two positive OPKs on CD17... but my body is just going to do what it's going to do. This is my first cycle off the Pill, and I can't expect it to just fall into a set routine straight away. I'm going to take a more relaxed attitude from now on. :) :flower: Thanks!

Aww :happydance: I'm glad it helped :D

There was a point made in TCOYF that I really took to heart, it said basically that it's really easy to get fixated on the day-to-day changes when charting, but it's the pattern that's important, and you just need to let your body show you what that is. I keep reminding myself of that and it helps when I'm expecting something to happen and it doesn't! Eventually I dare say I'll stop 'expecting' at all, and just trust my body to get on with it without my 'help', and I'll just observe and act on what it tells me.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I read that in there too, but have never really thought about it too much. I'll definitely try to stop fretting now. :)


----------



## Rootyboots

Mrs Eleflump said:


> The trick is just to let your body do what it's going to do, and don't get frustrated or upset that it isn't doing what it 'should'. The 28 day cycle with 14 days either side of ov is a myth, very few women have this sort of cycle. Treat charting as a way to gather information about how your body behaves in order to get to know it, not as a source of stress because it's not conforming to what biology textbooks say it should do.
> 
> :flower:

Thanks hun... that does help a lot. This is my first round of charting - well, technically my second, but I gave up the first time as my lifestyle was all over the place (I was working on a play, working most days and drinking most nights! Not good... ) and I was getting *so* stressed out over it all. This month I've tried to be a lot calmer but it's hard, because of course, like everybody else, I just want to see a textbook, 'perfect' chart! I want to use OPKs too, but they're so expensive, and most people I know think I'm crazy to be doing all this ahead of starting to TTC anyway (I'm evidently surrounded by a bunch of NTNPs! :winkwink:)... they all think I should just wait until I've been trying for a few months before I bring out the 'big guns', whereas I'd rather know ahead of time so I can get my BFP asap! But because of what people in the 'real world' are saying, the idea of springing £20 a month and doing more tests makes me feel a bit... embarrassed, I guess. Nobody gets this whole TTC thing except you guys! :nope:

Oh well... thank you, you are totally right, it's the pattern we need to look for, and the best thing to do is chart for a few months before I start freaking out. Some of the best advice I've been given was that if I'm going to use all these 'scientific' methods, I need to view the results 'scientifically' too, and a real scientist would withhold their conclusions until all the results were in! 

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

If it helps, you can get cheap opks on amazon or ebay, I recently got 40 for about £6. The seller was fertilityplan, I think. They seem to work ok, and don't cost nearly as much as the ones in the shops!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

A bit off topic, but I'm so relieved - just got my car insurance renewal in the post, and I haven't lost my no claims! I had a bit of a prang in the snow last winter, but no claim came of it, however they told me I'd lose 2 years bonus, taking me back to zero. I've been stressing about it, seriously, since December, and was expecting a huge fight when the renewal came through. And to make it even better, they knocked £73 off the premium because of moving house! I don't understand how living 90 seconds drive away from where I am now can be £73-worth less risky, but hey, I'll take it! More money left over to spend on doing up our new house! :D

3 days til keys!


----------



## Charliemarina

well girls this cycle is totally F***ED up :( i got a pos opk 3 days ago and ran out of OPK 2 days ago, my temps still hasnt shown ov and i dont really feel like iv oved, today is the last day that i could possibly ov from that last OPK i took but due to running out of tests i dont know if its still pos and this is a long gearing up??? i have slight twinges every now and then in right side for 2 days but defo not the ov pains i usually get, i dont ever remember oving without pain :( oh well, iv ordered more opk lets hope temps show up something before they come that way i have 30 tests for the next long crappy cycle i have lol.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, Patsy, I hope it's just a long build-up, and that your temp rises in the next day or two. :hugs: Hoping those opks get to you quickly!


----------



## kiki04

OMG OMG OMG This is positive right?!

https://i43.tinypic.com/2vl1irm.jpg https://i41.tinypic.com/x3csrc.jpg


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Looks like it to me, Krissy! :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> OMG OMG OMG This is positive right?!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/2vl1irm.jpg https://i41.tinypic.com/x3csrc.jpg


YEP!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

deffo :thumbup: :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm up early this morning because of the clocks going back (as hubby said, 'extra hour in bed my a**e')...what time do I enter on my chart??? I took it at what the clock now says is 5.40 am, but if the clocks hadn't changed it'd have been 6.40am. What's the rule here? I have packed TCOYF so I can't look it up!

It's a bit high as well, I had an initial moment of thinking 'omg, I'm oving way too early, we didn't pull out the other night, I'm going to get pregnant!') and then told myself not to be so silly, lol. I checked on previous charts and I have had pre-ov temps almost as high as today's. Silly moo :rofl:

I AM hoping for lovely big temp rises for all you ov'ing ladies though :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I thought the same about the time change, but I entered the time as it was on my phone - and it had changed over. I'll look it up in the Great Book!! :p


----------



## mrsswaffer

It says that, using 6am as an example of the normal temping time, we should have temped yesterday at 6:20am, and set our alarms to 5:40am today (after the clocks went back). Then temp at 6am again tomorrow.

So, because I didn't do that and my temperature has risen today, I'm annoyed it might not be accurate. :( I guess I've got to wait until tomorrow now.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

it won't be too far out if it's not completely accurate, Bex, I wouldn't worry too much. :hugs:

Thanks for looking that up, I totally didn't do what it said, did I?! FF does say something about it, it says just temp at whatever time your clock says is your normal time. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm thinking of upgrading my FF membership to VIP...there's an offer on to get 1 year for $45, which is about £27...and I have decided to cancel my slimming world membership and go it alone, so that'll save me £45 every 3 months...so I can afford it, right? :blush:

I had a 5-day VIP trial a week or two back, and it was really useful even just for BC purposes...so even though we won't be TTC for a few months yet it's not like I'll be wasting money.

Opinions, ladies?

ETA: Saw a 'deep discount' on facebook, so I 'liked' and 'unliked' - I don'tneed all my FB friends knowing I'm WTT...esp as my Mum's on there and she'll just want to know why we're not going for it already...and have got a year's VIP membership for £15.47 - bargain! :dance

Bex, how did you get all your custom signs etc on? It'll only let me choose 4 signs, and none of the ones I've added myself :shrug:


----------



## Dimples81

FF has given me cross hairs today. But OPKs are very negative and were negative on the day it is cross hairing. I bet if i carry on OPK'ing i will either have a whole cycle of negs or i will get positives later on in the cycle. Is my body just not producing the right hormones at the right time? I have what i would think are ovulation type pains with a sort of EWCM (but i can't mucus spot really coz i know coil changes that) and then the cross hairs on the day around the pain ( i wasnt at home so not as much detail paid this month) but no positive opks at all, not even a hint of a line. I bought the most sensitive OPKs i could get but nothing.

Any ideas please Ladies? :shrug: Are my hormones wrong?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

it looks like it's becasue of your temps, as you had a big dip and then 3 higher ones. It's saying you *might* have oved, that's what the broken lines are. What time of day have you been opking? As it says it thinks you may have oved the day you started testing, you might just have missed your surge, so I wouldn't worry - your surge normally comes the day before you ov. Unfortunately it means you'll need to wait a few days to see if your temps stay up. if they do that you can be pretty sure you oved.


----------



## Dimples81

i've been testing 2pm and 5pm and sometimes 9ish pm:blush: i was testing before i recorded, but coz they were negative and i wasn't in ff fertile period anyway i just didn't bother putting them in, have tested twice a day from day 8 all negative.

Guess i will wait and see whether i get any positives. The persona monitor has been telling me that i should avoid sex from around day six so im thinking maybe it is faulty. Is it possible to have a short surge that gets missed one month then and then a surge that lasts a few days another then?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

huh, that's weird then, I don't fully understand that. Has the control line been coming up ok on your opks? Maybe one of the more opk-experienced girlies will be along soon to have a look and give some more advice! I think I saw/heard somewhere that it is possible to have a surge that only lasts 4 hours, maybe it was Patsy or Krissy that told me that? So I suppose you could miss it if you happened not to test for those few hours. But you'd have to be permanently POAS...!


----------



## mrsswaffer

The Great Book says that OPKs cannot be counted on as solely reliable. They could be faulty, or you could have missed your surge - it could have happened overnight, even! I know that they say LH isn't synthesised at night, but I don't see a reason that it couldn't happen. :shrug:

I wouldn't fret too much, and FF has only given you broken crosshairs, so you might find that it all changes in the next few days, or it may not. :hugs:

On the subject of ovulation, it looks like I might be experiencing a slow rise. Ooooh!

PS - Go for the VIP membership, Kate! :D


----------



## kiki04

Well since you have tested 3 times a day and no pos yet... but yet your temps are increasing..... I am willing to bet you have a later time for your surge (not common but not too uncommon as it is USUALLY during the aftn early eve) :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and PSSSSST!!!! :shhh:


:shhh:



2 more days! :headspin:


----------



## Dimples81

yay for only 2 days!

Yep control lines are coming up fine, will just have to see what happens i guess, Thanks for the replies ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer said:


> PS - Go for the VIP membership, Kate! :D

I have it! :D Got a FB offer, a year for £15.47 :D 

Just trying to work out how to get my 'signs' to show at the bottom of my chart the way you have, it looks like you have ones you've created rather than selecting from the list, and I can't seem to make that work :shrug:

But otherwise having fun playing with it, it has some things I couldn't get even on the trial VIP membership, so there's still new stuff to look at. yay :D

And WOOHOO for 2 days, Krissy! I will be thinking of you on Tuesday, when I am picking up the keys for my new house....we both have big days coming up! I will send good thoughts, so it all goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Too bad we cant celebrate together :sad1:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

aww sad face :hugs: we can celebrate on here!


----------



## kiki04

OK :happydance:

Know what I noticed.... even though my temps are erradic,up and down, it is seemingly the EXACT same pattern as last month with with a bit more high/low variations but in general almost the same :wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Kate, I made my custom signs by going to 'My Chart', then clicking on the day, and going to the tab the sign fits under (eg: I put 'Pill' into Meds, and 'Enlarged Breasts' etc into Specific). There's a link - Add/Edit Checkboxes - under the signs.

Then, to display them, I went to Sharing > Setup, and set up how I want my page to look there (Publish Special, Custom Signs, mood and energy data). :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Bex, I got it to work :D See, it's easy when you know how!

In 48 hours *we will be in our new house*! So excited! So admittedly we're both sitting goofing around on the internet instead of packing...:blush: but we will get there. We're a dreadful pair of procrastinators.

That's good at least that your charts are showing some kind of consistency, Krissy!


----------



## Dimples81

ooo i just had some hardcore EWCM! Proper stuff, not my usual half arsed attempt! Isn't it funny what makes you excited on this journey :haha:


----------



## kiki04

I know! I see a line on my opk... Im excited! I feel PAIN on my left side I get excited! My temps rise I get excited... so weird :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited. ;)

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

my dotted crosshairs are gone today. I got a faint line on OPK and on the persona stick before i put it in the machine (which is still banning me from sex as far as it's concerned :haha:) so maybe i'm going to be a cd20-22 Ov'er like last month even though ff said i didn't ov despite body gearing up to do it. If i have another 30day cycle that means my LP is quite short doesn't it if i Ov at all?

Yay for your cross hairs tho Mrsswaffer :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

well girls, my OPK's came today and there neg again, have no idea what happened between my last test and the new ones today :( either way this cycle is soooo messed up, my temp today was higher than usual but i never had any signs of ov yesterday apart from twinging in left side but again NOTHING like my ov, didnt have fertile cm or anything, i just know i didnt ov and just know i probably wont for weeks yet :( this charting crap is getting so bloody stressful, i cant have sex coz i have NO idea whats going on and sex is no fun when its just 1 person being satisfied at the end and to be honest i dont even want to risk pre cum going in and me getting preg, things really aint great in our relationship right now and i do NOT want to be pregnant anytime soon or pregnant and alone :(

so happy for all u gals with oving on time, krissy hun sounds like u may be on your way to your pos too ;)


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited. ;)
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

hun can i ask something??? the day after your ov (1dpo) it says u bedded in the morning??? did u use a condom?? if not then your sooooo in a TTW right now :blush:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited. ;)
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


oh and FAB cycle after the pill hun totally amazing u should be proud of yourself lol xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I've got a half day from work today, meant to be packing but am just sitting here craving (and eating) chocolate. I must be coming up to ov, lol, I'm as bad as when I'm PMS-ing!

Congrats on the crosshairs, Bex! :D

Patsy, try not to stress, love, your cycles are probably still just settling down, depo throws them so out of whack, it'll maybe take a little while before your cycles are picture-perfect :hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! I have been charting for two cycles since coming off the pill, and will be TTC in January!

I have a question about temps...I think many of you use Celsius but I use F. But anyways, my temps are always a bit low. I still get a shift, but it's from the 96's to the 97's! Not sure if it's me or my thermometer, but everything I've read said it should go up into the 98's :(

Also, wondering if anyone has had similar experiences with late ovulation (CD 22/23) and shorter LP (9 days) after coming off the pill?

I have also had a strange thing both cycles...around CD 14/15 I have had a temp dip and ewcm but no ovulation at that time!

I am glad that I at least have ovulated twice and had a little bit of ewcm...so funny how wrapped up in my biology I have become! Lol


----------



## kiki04

The actual temp really means nothing hun... so going up to 98 isnt anything to worry about. It is the pattern and having a biphasic shift after ovulation. And ovulation days... mine are between cd18-22 all the time and my cycles are 31-33 days long. So your still sounds pretty normal :thumbup: And for some months having all signs and symptoms but no ov... thats an annovulatory cycle and all women get that every now and again as well :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Charliemarina said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited. ;)
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> hun can i ask something??? the day after your ov (1dpo) it says u bedded in the morning??? did u use a condom?? if not then your sooooo in a TTW right now :blush:Click to expand...

Condom, yes! Check out my sign number 08 (aqua blue). ;)


----------



## kiki04

In 17 hours I will be at our VR consult!!!!!!!!!!!! And Kate will be in her house! Tomorrow is a big day ladies!


----------



## mrsswaffer

AND Tuesday is also big for my brother, as he is going to appear on live television!!


----------



## kiki04

Oh wow!! Tuesday is like xmas in here :rofl:


----------



## gaiagirl

kiki04 said:


> The actual temp really means nothing hun... so going up to 98 isnt anything to worry about. It is the pattern and having a biphasic shift after ovulation. And ovulation days... mine are between cd18-22 all the time and my cycles are 31-33 days long. So your still sounds pretty normal :thumbup: And for some months having all signs and symptoms but no ov... thats an annovulatory cycle and all women get that every now and again as well :)

Thanks! It's great to hear other people have similar experiences :)

I don't think I've had an anovulatory cycle yet, but it's almost like my ovary wants to ovulate around cd14...I get a temp dip and ewcm but then it doesn't actually happen until 7-8 days later! Oh well, at least I'm pretty sure ovulation is happening :)

Thanks again!


----------



## kiki04

Glad I could help :thumbup: But also an FYI... mine is F as well and stays 96 then up to 97... only in 98 when I am pg and I have had 3 kiddos ;) Take a peek... its in my siggie! Even scroll right down and see last month as well :dance:

I have no idea why my temps were so jumpy this month though :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> Charliemarina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!!!!!!!!!! I'm excited. ;)
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> hun can i ask something??? the day after your ov (1dpo) it says u bedded in the morning??? did u use a condom?? if not then your sooooo in a TTW right now :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Condom, yes! Check out my sign number 08 (aqua blue). ;)Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: love it hun lol

guess what i think i oved :dance:


----------



## Charliemarina

girls girls please look my chart, is it me or does it look like i oved , and i think was last night as had left side pain and fertile cm :dance: came out of knowhere but :dance: im 99% sure this is it this time, my temp today was accurate and defo in post ov range for me :dance: about time too bloody cd24 ov whats that about lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

ooh, looks like that could be it, Patsy! Fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

I've been up since just after 5 this morning, time is dragging! I just want to get the keys!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I would say that looks very good, Pats! :D I have had quite a dip in temperature today! :shrug:

I hope you girls in the UK can watch This Morning this morning! My brother is doing a LIVE screening for testicular cancer. Well - he will be the model! :wacko:


----------



## Charliemarina

i really do think i oved yesterday everything was there signs wise, just wised my OPKs hadnt run out before hand, so excited to see tomorrows temp :dance:


----------



## kiki04

Thats why you need to order 100 like I did :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Well.... we had the apt. All is well and they said if we want to go ahead and book the apt, Dan just needs to go for a pre-op with a family dr and then we can call in and they get us a surgery date. It is also $5300 CND :wacko: Or £3259.97 :wacko: All upfront, no payments :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

*SQUISH* congratulations Krissy :D Full steam ahead! :dance:


----------



## kiki04

How's the new house?! :dance:


----------



## Dimples81

mrsswaffer said:


> I would say that looks very good, Pats! :D I have had quite a dip in temperature today! :shrug:
> 
> I hope you girls in the UK can watch This Morning this morning! My brother is doing a LIVE screening for testicular cancer. Well - he will be the model! :wacko:

Sorry hunny am i wrong but are you encouraging us all to pop along and have a snoop at your brothers balls?? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Dimples81 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> I would say that looks very good, Pats! :D I have had quite a dip in temperature today! :shrug:
> 
> I hope you girls in the UK can watch This Morning this morning! My brother is doing a LIVE screening for testicular cancer. Well - he will be the model! :wacko:
> 
> Sorry hunny am i wrong but are you encouraging us all to pop along and have a snoop at your brothers balls?? :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Krissy - the new house NEEDS A BLOODY GOOD CLEAN! :growlmad: it smelled of dog when we got in there (no surprise, we knew they had a dog), so we hired a rug doctor. We mopped the hard floors (except the hallway, as I didn't see the point just yet) and then hoovered and rug-doctored, and the dog smell turned into WET dog smell! Eurgh! But the amount of dirt and hair that came out of those carpets, I am SO glad we did the rug doctor...and by the time we have a crawling LO, I want new carpets!!!

Tomorrow's jobs are to clean the kitchen (cupboards, oven, worktops), bathroom (bath/shower, toilet), and clean all the hard surfaces, windowsills etc (plus the wall in the smallest bedroom, it looks like someone peed up it...:sick:). Then we can start moving stuff in. 

Apart from being grubby, it's great! I can see the potential, which is after all what you want in a place you're buying rather than renting. It doesn't seem real that it's our house and we'll be living there in less than a week. Very weird.

:cloud9:


----------



## kiki04

Oh what a pain!!! But as long as there is potential thats all that matters :thumbup: I wish I could come help you... I love that kind of stuff!! :happydance: 

Have fun making it your own!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boooo! I'm not liking my low temps so early after ov! :nope:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmm, they are quite low...I had that my first cycle charting, I appeared to ov and then FF decided I hadn't, and I actually ov'd later in my cycle. I hope that's not the case for you and your temps go back up, but your body might still just be recovering from the pill. It might have got really close and not quite made it, hence the positive opk. 

Still, fingers crossed that they go back up again, but all is not lost even if they don't! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I have EWCM and slightly sore boobies, so I'm pretty much following last cycle's pattern of EWCM very soon after AF. However I'm still taking cough syrup some nights, so I'm not sure my eggwhite is 'proper' eggwhite, as it may be caused in part by the guaifenesin...still not taking any chances though! Hoping the sore boobies might mean an earlier ov this time, as I'm only CD10 today. 

I've started opking again, but both have been negative. I had a funny pink bit *next* to the test line on last night's one though...is that the 'evap line' I keep hearing about? It was definitely negative though, it was soooooooo faint, and nothing actually on the test line.

Currently trying to decide which of the bedrooms I want to be the nursery...either would be lovely, just one is much bigger than the other! :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow, how exciting Kate! I wish we had our own place. Currently, we're renting our flat - it's a 2-bed though, so at least we'd have a room if we decide to TTC soon. :)

I won't worry too much about my temps. They are what they are! Next month will probably be more normal. :D


----------



## Charliemarina

:dance: i got my crosshairs :dance: ok but, i added the pos opk purely so the lines are NOT dotted i hate that lol secondly i think FF is 1 day out i think im 2dpo not 3 but hey who i oved :dance: i knew i did temps dont lie :mrgreen: xxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Nice one!! :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh wow, how exciting Kate! I wish we had our own place. Currently, we're renting our flat - it's a 2-bed though, so at least we'd have a room if we decide to TTC soon. :)
> 
> I won't worry too much about my temps. They are what they are! Next month will probably be more normal. :D

hey hun wow ur temps are dropping low BUT its only to be expected hunny this is your first cycle off the pill, id say just go with the flow this cycle and wait till ur body has a true af, u may find then that it starts being more willing to cooperate lol

i know how ur feeling, god i didnt ov till cd23 thats mad that like a whole cycle for some people :rofl: but again BC does this to us, im sure in few cycles time hun we both will be up and running with more reg cycles and ov :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes! PMA!!! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

yay i feel so proud, i just got a high score of 95% on FF's chart interpretation game, im now on recent top score list and im first :) how sad am i :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I love that game!!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I love it too but I'm rubbish at it! I need to practice more! 

Yay for crosshairs, patsy! So pleased for you :dance:

The house is now pretty much habitable...we're knackered so not doing any more today, but the box-moving begins in earnest tomorrow. 

I spent the day cleaning kitchen cupboards, scrubbing out the oven (not even Mr Muscle and steel wool is enough, it's going to need another bout of attacking tomorrow, I swear they never cleaned it in the 5 years they had it. VILE.), cleaning the bathroom, supervising the BT men putting in our phone line, dusting and polishing the windowsills and fireplaces and skirtings, and cleaning the rug doctor ready to be returned. 

Hubby and friend gave the dining room carpet another run over with the rug doctor, the most thorough cleaning you've EVER seen two men do in the history of the world. It looks amazing now, actually clean, I won't mind walking barefoot on it. Still shocked at how much dirt came out. Hubby also washed down the walls in the little bedroom with sugar soap, and they look good now. It'd be fine now if there weren't 15 million plasterboard-plugs to get rid of and replastering to do!

We did actually move a few boxes in, too, so we have done SOME moving :haha:

I am so going to enjoy a hot bath with a glass of wine tonight!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Rug Doctors are amaaaaaaaaazing. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

:dohh: I've realised why I'm getting low temps! I haven't been giving my thermometer time to test the ambient temperature before sticking it in my mouth! So, when it was testing that, it was getting a high reading therefore adjusting how it measured my temperature! I left it for a few seconds after turning it on this morning, and got a reading of 36.68! So, I did ovulate! :D


----------



## Dimples81

mrsswaffer said:


> :doh: I've realised why I'm getting low temps! I haven't been giving my thermometer time to test the ambient temperature before sticking it in my mouth! So, when it was testing that, it was getting a high reading therefore adjusting how it measured my temperature! I left it for a few seconds after turning it on this morning, and got a reading of 36.68! So, I did ovulate! :D

i didn't know that either.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Woo yay bex! :D My (boots branded) thermometer needs to calibrate as well, it starts at 36.5, then flashes to whatever the last reading was, and then says 'Lo', and then it's safe to stick it in your mouth. I'm so glad your temps are still high! :D

I slept a little later than usual this morning (woohoo!), and am back up to 36.51. Still have sore boobies, and definite proper eggwhite now. OPK last night was very faint but definitely something there, more than the previous one anyway. Fingers crossed for an earlier ov and a longer LP!

Moving update: today hubby will be at the old house filling boxes, me driving boxes to the new house, and hubby's best friend at the new house to unload the car. We should get a ton of stuff done today...I hope so anyway as it's me on my tod for Friday and Saturday morning/early afternoon! We have hubby's dad and his van on Sunday for moving big furniture that won't fit in the back of my little car.


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Woo yay bex! :D My (boots branded) thermometer needs to calibrate as well, it starts at 36.5, then flashes to whatever the last reading was, and then says 'Lo', and then it's safe to stick it in your mouth. I'm so glad your temps are still high! :D
> 
> I slept a little later than usual this morning (woohoo!), and am back up to 36.51. Still have sore boobies, and definite proper eggwhite now. OPK last night was very faint but definitely something there, more than the previous one anyway. Fingers crossed for an earlier ov and a longer LP!
> 
> Moving update: today hubby will be at the old house filling boxes, me driving boxes to the new house, and hubby's best friend at the new house to unload the car. We should get a ton of stuff done today...I hope so anyway as it's me on my tod for tomorrow, Friday, and Saturday morning/early afternoon! We have hubby's dad and his van on Sunday for moving big furniture that won't fit in the back of my little car.


sounds like u got some serious work ahead of you guys, i remember when we moved into this house, the stress was unreal but then i had a 8 year old and 3 year old fighting the whole day and just getting under my feet, i swear if i ever move again i WILL be getting sitters for the day :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

also just thought im reallllly looking forward to af showing coz then i know it is a real af after a true (albeit bloody long) cycle :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It's fine, we're pretty relaxed about it...if we had to do it all in a day we wouldn't be, and if we had kids too! We're just chilling at the moment, having emptied the loft, before we call hubby's friend into action :haha: I think I'll load up the car shortly with the first lot of boxes.

We're losing our internet today, not sure when, so probably won't be back before the weekend, I'd imagine Sunday at some point, if there's no problems setting it up in the new place.

See you all on the other side! Have a good end-of-week & weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> It's fine, we're pretty relaxed about it...if we had to do it all in a day we wouldn't be, and if we had kids too! We're just chilling at the moment, having emptied the loft, before we call hubby's friend into action :haha: I think I'll load up the car shortly with the first lot of boxes.
> 
> We're losing our internet today, not sure when, so probably won't be back before the weekend, I'd imagine Sunday at some point, if there's no problems setting it up in the new place.
> 
> See you all on the other side! Have a good end-of-week & weekend! :hugs:

hope it all goes well hunny, and hope u can relax and enjoy the weekend a little bit :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

for whatever reason we still have our internet...oh well! I'm not complaining this evening...maybe it only cuts off once we've connected at the new place or something. No idea!

I forgot to opk this evening! :dohh: It's still earlyish so hopefully I'll need a wee again before bed, lol. Looooads of ewcm today, don't know if I'm just noticing it more because I'm doing so much heavy lifting & therefore increased lower abdominal/pelvic pressure (apologies for TMI...), or whether there is actually more of it? But I must be close to ov, I reckon!

We've got a ton of stuff moved today...it's amazing how much you can get in the back of a renault clio :haha:. Even with just me and hubby (hubby's friend bailed on us), we got way more done than we expected to. I *think* I can get everything but the larger furniture cleared on my own by Saturday lunchtime. I'll let you know how that one goes ;)

How's everyone's thursday been?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I had a good shift at work (7am-2:20pm), even though it got a bit hectic from 11am! One of my 9 patients started bleeding inexplicably! I got the doctors to come and look at him, and they had an inkling where it was coming from, so hopefully they at least stopped the bleeding after I'd left! I've got the same patients tomorrow morning, so I'll find out then! Poor man. :(

Anyway, I'm still so glad I've worked out the reason for my 'low' temperatures. :thumbup: Just waiting for AF now, which would usually (on the Pill) come on Tuesday, so we'll have to wait and see! :D


----------



## kiki04

Well I turned 30 today... that was my day :rofl:

And I got my crosshairs too :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

*hugs* :hugs: krissy...thinking of you today, love. I do hope you had a good birthday...being 30 is lovely, I've enjoyed it so far (for a whole 4 months and a bit :blush:). I really looked forward to it, despite thinking it sounded far too grown up an age for me to be! I'm glad you got your crosshairs too :)

I hope your patient is ok, Bex...I don't think I could deal with that, I'd get too upset! I like being behind the scenes just dealing with bits of people rather than the people themselves :haha:

I slept SO poorly last night, been awake since 2, though managed to doze between 5 and 6. Temps seemed within normal range though at 6am so not too worried. Hubby was awake too, he decided that BD might make us sleepy again...it didn't! :blush: Poor hubby has gone to work, but I am still off, so I will do some more moving after the school run traffic tails off, if this bloody rain stops. Did anyone else have thunder and lightning? It went on for ages!


----------



## Dimples81

no thunder and lightning here. Sorry to hear about your patient Bex :(

No ovulation here again either, it's like my body thinks about it, then changes its mind at the actual point of doing it.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cert/011807558078/badge.png

Woo! I decided to take the quiz (I took the course a few months ago but didn't do the test) to pass some time while waiting for the rain to stop, and I passed! I got 95%. 

And I've had a cuppa, and some chocolate :blush:, and I have next door's cat on my lap ( I shouldn't have, she's not really allowed upstairs...but she was soaked and I had to let her in, poor thing...her owners claims she's an outdoor cat...I've never seen a less outdoor cat than this one!), and it looks like the rain is easing off :dance: so I can load the car up soon!


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hi Ladies!

I hope you don't mind me joining you. This is my first cycle charting and off BC (have been on the pill for 9 years), so I am hoping its going to be a good experience. I just got Taking Charge of Your Fertility and I am so excited to start reading it :happydance:

I just thought I would give you a heads up that I will be stalking your charts!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! Just wondering, have any of you experienced cycles with short LP? Mine has been 8-9 days :( I have only had two cycles off the pill, but it's still got me a little worried.

I have been taking Vitex and just started b6 yesterday...

Any thoughts/similar experiences?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

LovingMyLife said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining you. This is my first cycle charting and off BC (have been on the pill for 9 years), so I am hoping its going to be a good experience. I just got Taking Charge of Your Fertility and I am so excited to start reading it :happydance:
> 
> I just thought I would give you a heads up that I will be stalking your charts!

Welcome :D I just had a little nose at your journal blush:) and it looks like you will be TTC around the time that all of us are planning to too! :dance: How is your wedding planning going? I was way stressed planning mine, because of my own family, not hubby's :dohh:, but it was a lovely day in the end :D 

I love TCOYF, and I have no idea how I coped with my cycles before charting, I know so much more about what my body is doing now, I'm so glad I started doing it. Good luck getting to grips with it all, I'll definitely be chart-stalking :haha:


----------



## kiki04

The more the merrier I say! :happydance:

And Gaia I was going to suggest Vit B6.. :thumbup:


----------



## Pusscat

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies! Just wondering, have any of you experienced cycles with short LP? Mine has been 8-9 days :( I have only had two cycles off the pill, but it's still got me a little worried.
> 
> I have been taking Vitex and just started b6 yesterday...
> 
> Any thoughts/similar experiences?

Hi ladies, I'd also like to join in to help pass the time! Gaiagirl - my first LP off the pill was 9 days and I was worried like you are. But then then next cycle it was 10 days days and I was so happy! So there is hope that they will get longer for you. I'm hoping they get a bit longer the next couple of cycles  My body is just taking a while to get back to its pre-pill cycle.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:dance: my opk has gone from so faint I was imagining it last night to sooooooooo nearly positive tonight! :dance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks for the replies :flower:

I am also hopeful it is just a post-pill effect! I was on it for over 10 years though and have no idea what my cycles were before (I was 16)! So who knows...

I am taking a prenatal with all B vitamins, but then only B6 by itself (100mg). I keep reading people saying that you have to take equal amounts of B12 and 6? Anyone know more about this? The B levels in my prenatal are minimal...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I don't know about the B complex thing, I'm afraid, though I should know, as I have a fairly short LP...11 and 12 days the past 2 cycles, so ok, but I'd like them to be longer! I think my prenatal vitamins only have a little of each in. 

I came back to my opk about 10-15 minutes after I posted about it, and it's gone WAYWAYWAY darker, it's darker than the control now! Can I say that's positive, or do I have to ignore it, as I left it for a while? How long is safe to leave it between doing the test and reading the result?

ETA I did another one, and it went positive almost immediately! :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I added you as a friend on FF, LoveMyLife. :) We're in similar situations - my current cycle is my first after 8 years of The Pill. :)

Girls, that patient I told you about yesterday was discharged home today. :D

Kate, you're ovulating!!!! :happydance:

Oh, Krissy, I was going to say happy birthday on Facebook, but it felt weird! So, happy (belated) birthday!! Haha!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm glad your patient was well enough to go home, Bex! :D

I'm on the last push of moving today, I'm at the stage where there's loads of random crap lying around and I don't quite know what to do with it or where to start, lol. I think I need to be systematic about it and do it room by room. I'm so easily distracted though!

I think me and hubby are going curtain-shopping this afternoon, I may need to bully him into it, as though he claims he won't be like this today, he's always a bit 'can't be arsed' after he gets home from work on a Saturday. I don't blame him, but we haven't got time for that today! He's already acknowledged that I've done way more than my share, so hopefully he will behave :haha:. If not, I'll tell him I'm going on my own and he can't moan about whatever I pick or how much it is! :rofl:

Have a lovely Saturday everyone! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

ok ok so it seems now that i may NOT have oved after all, wanna know why...coz AF is HERE!!!! WTF??? i think i had an anovulatory cycle if im totally honest i just didnt feel like id oved at any stage this cycle and i dont have enough post ov temps to really confirm anything 100%.

oh well ontop yet another cycle hopefully a decent one :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Patsy, whaaaa??!! :wacko: So so weird!

Booo! I've got a small amount of brown discharge today. I hope it's just the leftover remnants of my Pill problems (or AF showing up perhaps? Though, I'm only 8DPO). I've put my Mooncup in just in case, and have classed it as 'Spotting' on FF. Hmmm!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ok now I am confused! My temps dropped the day I got my period, way way down below the coverline. But then they went way back up the past two days!? I still have my period but what is with that?

If the corpus luteum is degenerating and progesterone has stopped being produced my temps should remain low until after next ovulation!

This happened last cycle too but I had a cold and I thought that was why!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Gaiagirl, your temps will be all over the place during AF, it's normal :) Now you're on a new cycle your coverline is not applicable any more, you might find it's in a totally different place post-ov this cycle.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, another positive opk, and left-sided ov pains...fingers crossed for a massive temp rise tomorrow! :dance:

I hope your new cycle isn't anovulatory, Patsy, how frustrating! And hopefully your spotting will stop and yolu'll have a nice long LP, Bex! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I think my thermostat's stuck, girls, look at my chart


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! My temp has been the same for three days - mine must be stuck too! I was thinking the same when I got those low ones before ov. :p

Oh, and a small update - nothing in my Mooncup to report, yesterday. So far, today's going well too. :)


----------



## kiki04

My temps are so crazy high right now :wacko:


----------



## LovingMyLife

kiki04 said:


> My temps are so crazy high right now :wacko:

My temps are always high... I am new to this though, so I am just going with the flow! :rofl: Not really sure what else to expect or what is normal for me yet.


----------



## mrsswaffer

LovingMyLife said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> My temps are so crazy high right now :wacko:
> 
> My temps are always high... I am new to this though, so I am just going with the flow! :rofl: Not really sure what else to expect or what is normal for me yet.Click to expand...

Oh wow, they are! You must just run high. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

So, today I'm playing the 'how long is my LP going to be?' game. ;) I had some brown spotting yesterday, but no tender breasts or cramps etc. Today would be the day my withdrawal bleed would come, so I have got my Mooncup in position ready, however, I'm only 11DPO and FF predicts AF coming on Saturday (15 DPO) for a 14 day LP. It's a waiting game! :shrug:

My temps are still high though, so I'm kinda thinking I've got a few days to go yet.


----------



## kiki04

I know! I am only 8dpo right now but can suddenly feel AF coming. If I make it to cd31 thats a 12 day LP so Im happy with that :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Ooh, another positive opk, and left-sided ov pains...fingers crossed for a massive temp rise tomorrow! :dance:
> 
> I hope your new cycle isn't anovulatory, Patsy, how frustrating! And hopefully your spotting will stop and yolu'll have a nice long LP, Bex! :hugs:

All I can see is up to nov 6 on your chart... after that it doesnt show any recorded temps :shrug: The last few days are not all the same either... its 36.5, 36.25,36.10,and 36.5 again. :shrug: Whats the problem???


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, another positive opk, and left-sided ov pains...fingers crossed for a massive temp rise tomorrow! :dance:
> 
> I hope your new cycle isn't anovulatory, Patsy, how frustrating! And hopefully your spotting will stop and yolu'll have a nice long LP, Bex! :hugs:
> 
> All I can see is up to nov 6 on your chart... after that it doesnt show any recorded temps :shrug: The last few days are not all the same either... its 36.5, 36.25,36.10,and 36.5 again. :shrug: Whats the problem???Click to expand...

It would only be up to nov. 6th, my internet's been broken so I haven't been able to update temps daily. I was a bit worried that I had 3x 36.51 in the space of a few days, I wondered if there as something wrong with my thermometer that it wasn't going any higher, esp as I was expecting to ov any day, that's all. There's clearly no problem, I was just a little worried at the time.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think AF is here! I've not put it on my chart yet, because it happened at 6pm and I want to wait for it to become 'flow' as I only saw red blood when I wiped (sorry if TMI). Nothing in my underwear or Mooncup when I wore it all day at work. I am feeling cramps now though, so I'm pretty sure today is CD1. Why don't these things happen when we wake up, so we'd know?


----------



## kiki04

Im right behind you! I started my slow temp slide now so I am guessing tomorrow or saturday AF will be here.


----------



## LovingMyLife

mrsswaffer said:


> I think AF is here! I've not put it on my chart yet, because it happened at 6pm and I want to wait for it to become 'flow' as I only saw red blood when I wiped (sorry if TMI). Nothing in my underwear or Mooncup when I wore it all day at work. I am feeling cramps now though, so I'm pretty sure today is CD1. Why don't these things happen when we wake up, so we'd know?

Congrats to having such a clear cut cycle after coming off the pill! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Wow, that is an awesome cycle for your first off the pill, bex, I hope all of yours are like that :D And yes, I do agree with you, AF should be considerate and show up first thing in the morning, just as you go to the loo, so you know!

I still have crazy-sore boobies, almost wanting AF to come so they'll go back to normal...I don't know what it is with them this cycle! If my LP stays the same as it has been, my cycle will only be 24/25 days long though, not up for that! Still, that's better than 42 days like my first charted one, huh?!

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: I feel like I've been away forever, it's lovely to be back, but I feel so out of touch...I need to hear your news, ladies! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Thanks girlies! I hadn't really thought about it much. :) I've been very lucky!! Let's hope my ovaries start as they mean to go on, only I'd like to ovulate a bit earlier, and have a slightly longer LP this time!! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy birthday, Patsy!!! What a cool birthday! ;) :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Happy Birthday Patsy!!! I hope you have a wonderful day friend :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Where is she? I haven't seen her since page 68!


----------



## Dimples81

AF got me today. Crampy.


----------



## kiki04

I msg Patsy and she said she has just been busy lately.


----------



## kiki04

My chart is weird.... I thought I was on my temp slide down to AF on cd 28 and cd29 but they started rising again :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

.......a 3 day period?! I'm getting luckier by the day!!! No AF today whatsoever. :wacko:


----------



## kiki04

Wow thats awesome!!


----------



## puppymom

mrsswaffer said:


> .......a 3 day period?! I'm getting luckier by the day!!! No AF today whatsoever. :wacko:

Not bad at all!


On another note, I will be joining you all soon, when I get the nerve up to share my chart! I have just begun, as I am not starting a new pack of pills tomorrow. I will be tempting, and once I am sure I can keep up with the internet posting (as opposed to just doing it on paper), I will post my chart for all to see! I will be using it mainly to see that my body is getting back on track, and so I can have an idea of when AF will start each month. Otherwise, we are not TTC until June(ish). 

When are all my other charting friends WTT until?


----------



## kiki04

Spring/Summer of 2012 is the general census around here :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, puppymom, you've joined us!!! :happydance:

DH and I were going to wait until October 2012 (but NTNP from April), but now we don't have a set month to start. I think it might be sometime next year, though we're just not sure. He's just seen me type this, and said, "Aww, it will [be next year]." (secret happydance...!)

I'm charting for those reasons too, though, puppymom. I want to know when AF will be coming and when/if I'm ovulating - so that we can ditch the condoms some point soon! :D And, with the way my first cycle off the Pill went straight back into a normal rhythm, it looks like we'll be able to do that sooner than I thought. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:



> My chart is weird.... I thought I was on my temp slide down to AF on cd 28 and cd29 but they started rising again :shrug:

Your LP was longer last month, maybe you have a couple of days to go before AF gets here?

Awesome 3-day AF, Bex :D I sometimes have that short an AF, usually 3 or 4 days bleeding and a couple of days spotting afterwards though. Makes a change from how it was before the pill (6-7 days heavy bleeding) and on the pill (5-6 days not quite so heavy but very crampy).

FInished cleaning the old house today, poor hubby has reacted to the chemicals and is sneezing like crazy, and his nose is streaming :dohh:...is it a ploy to get out of doing more housework? :haha: We only have the hoover and some garden things to move to the new house now and we're DONE!

My whole body feels like it's going to fall to bits though, I got a good workout doing all that cleaning...and my boobs are still SO painful. I really don't understand :(


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Wow thats awesome!!


hun could u be pregnant?? well actually yes u could be due to OH not having his op that long ago.

have u tested hun?? most pregnancy charts look like yours does now ;)


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies sorry havent been around just been real busy.

it was my birthday on friday and OH got me a new phone :dance: thank god coz mine was from back in the Victorian times :rofl:

well iv started OPKing, still neg but way to early for ov realistically, my temps have all been updated iv been writing them down as havent logged into FF in days lol

my temps are waaaaaay smoother than they were last cycle if anything i have a straight chart :wacko: lets hope this cycle ov is clear and everything is on time coz im still not totally convinced i oved last cycle even thought it was a 30 day cycle xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

That is exactly what I was thinking, Patsy! :happydance: (EDIT - you posted when I did! I meant about Krissy's chart!)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, Patsy's back! :dance: Nice to see you, lovely, I hope all is good.

I have another big temp rise...I think just because yesterday and today I had a lay-in (woke up at 7.30 this morning, bliss!), but I had a tiny weeny miniscule bit of spotting last night and so of course my silly brain is thinking 'IB & triphasic chart pattern!' :dohh: I am such an idiot. I *know* it's just because I slept in, lol.


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Wow thats awesome!!
> 
> 
> hun could u be pregnant?? well actually yes u could be due to OH not having his op that long ago.
> 
> have u tested hun?? most pregnancy charts look like yours does now ;)Click to expand...

That has crossed my mind but I really cant even let myself go there for fear of being absolutely gutted when AF shows up. If AF isnt here by cd34, then I might start to think something is up so for the next 2 days... this is just a good LP :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Ooh, Patsy's back! :dance: Nice to see you, lovely, I hope all is good.
> 
> I have another big temp rise...I think just because yesterday and today I had a lay-in (woke up at 7.30 this morning, bliss!), but I had a tiny weeny miniscule bit of spotting last night and so of course my silly brain is thinking 'IB & triphasic chart pattern!' :dohh: I am such an idiot. I *know* it's just because I slept in, lol.

Spotting mid cycle?? Thats odd... what are the chances of it being IB?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, Patsy's back! :dance: Nice to see you, lovely, I hope all is good.
> 
> I have another big temp rise...I think just because yesterday and today I had a lay-in (woke up at 7.30 this morning, bliss!), but I had a tiny weeny miniscule bit of spotting last night and so of course my silly brain is thinking 'IB & triphasic chart pattern!' :dohh: I am such an idiot. I *know* it's just because I slept in, lol.
> 
> Spotting mid cycle?? Thats odd... what are the chances of it being IB?Click to expand...

We bd'd the day before ov, but hubby pulled out in time, so unless a rogue :spermy: escaped, not high chances, I don't think. I'm 9dpo today, I wonder if it's just pre-AF spotting as I seem to tend towards a shorter LP (11 and 12 days so far)? I had more spotting last night, a tiny bit more than the previous day. My temp seems to have come back down to 'normal' post-ov range, too. What do you think?


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, Patsy's back! :dance: Nice to see you, lovely, I hope all is good.
> 
> I have another big temp rise...I think just because yesterday and today I had a lay-in (woke up at 7.30 this morning, bliss!), but I had a tiny weeny miniscule bit of spotting last night and so of course my silly brain is thinking 'IB & triphasic chart pattern!' :dohh: I am such an idiot. I *know* it's just because I slept in, lol.
> 
> Spotting mid cycle?? Thats odd... what are the chances of it being IB?Click to expand...
> 
> We bd'd the day before ov, but hubby pulled out in time, so unless a rogue :spermy: escaped, not high chances, I don't think. I'm 9dpo today, I wonder if it's just pre-AF spotting as I seem to tend towards a shorter LP (11 and 12 days so far)? I had more spotting last night, a tiny bit more than the previous day. My temp seems to have come back down to 'normal' post-ov range, too. What do you think?Click to expand...

well my now 10 year old son was a rouge :spermy: and we only did it the 1 time :winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

Well no AF yet but major temp plummet :cry: Sigh... a girl can dream right.


----------



## nickibrum

So I guess I should join this group. 

I started charting my AF cycle and when we DB. I have been off M30 for 6 weeks now. I took my first OPK today but got a negative :( According to FF I should be ovulating (starting yesterday). Ill try again tomorrow and see what I get. I have other sypmtoms though so all very confusing! 

anyway, hope I can get some advice, support and friends in here :D


----------



## sweetmere

I have a 25 day cycle and just started charting this month (but only stryed 4 days ago to practice for next month). Today is cd19 and my temp. went up .6 from yesterday. Today it' was 97.7. I am using a BBT around the same time every morning before getting up.

I asked someone else this and they think I may be pregnant. Besides peeing a lot for the past couple of days, I have no symptoms. We used the pull-out method all month though. Thanks! I still don't know what is normal with temperatures and such.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! More charters!!!! :hugs:

sweetmere, are you charting on Fertility Friend? Post your link. :)

nickibrum, I have added you on FF anyway, but you should put the link in your sig. :D


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies! Can anyone offer some advice? My cycle has been really regular the past 2 months I've been charting (I was on the pill before that) But this cycle has gone weird! I was due to OV on CD21 but my temps have stayed exactly the same from CD20 - 23 (36.17) If I can work it out I'll post a link to my FF. But has anyone had this before? I haven't been ill or had any extra stress. Wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Charliemarina said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, Patsy's back! :dance: Nice to see you, lovely, I hope all is good.
> 
> I have another big temp rise...I think just because yesterday and today I had a lay-in (woke up at 7.30 this morning, bliss!), but I had a tiny weeny miniscule bit of spotting last night and so of course my silly brain is thinking 'IB & triphasic chart pattern!' :dohh: I am such an idiot. I *know* it's just because I slept in, lol.
> 
> Spotting mid cycle?? Thats odd... what are the chances of it being IB?Click to expand...
> 
> We bd'd the day before ov, but hubby pulled out in time, so unless a rogue :spermy: escaped, not high chances, I don't think. I'm 9dpo today, I wonder if it's just pre-AF spotting as I seem to tend towards a shorter LP (11 and 12 days so far)? I had more spotting last night, a tiny bit more than the previous day. My temp seems to have come back down to 'normal' post-ov range, too. What do you think?Click to expand...
> 
> well my now 10 year old son was a rouge :spermy: and we only did it the 1 time :winkwink:Click to expand...

eeek, lol! Part of me would be delirious, part of me would die of panic! :haha: I'm about 2/3 sure I'm not, but the other 1/3 is niggling away, saying 'maybeeeee!'


----------



## sweetmere

mrsswaffer said:


> Yay! More charters!!!! :hugs:
> 
> sweetmere, are you charting on Fertility Friend? Post your link. :)
> 
> nickibrum, I have added you on FF anyway, but you should put the link in your sig. :D

No I'm not! It looks cool, though! I just recently moved and we don't have Internet yet, is there a way to easily do it with an iPhone? That's all I am using right now. 

For 2 days my bbt was 96.7 and 96.9. Then, 97.1 yesterday and today 97.7!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes! There's a free app you can download. :) Just search Fertility Friend in the app store.


----------



## smawfl

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well this fine chilly morning!

Just thought I'd pop my head in and say hi! 

I have a quick question, I think I know the answer to but wanted to check. When does FF add the crosshairs? Is it 3DPO? I am 2DPO and I'm pretty sure I OV'd on CD 16.

HEre is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/smawfl


----------



## Charliemarina

FF will mark your ov on the 3rd day past ov hun :thumbup:

ok so today has been a crazy day and it only just started, got kids ready for school this morning but they wasnt playing ball either of them (all the while got baby moaning too)

so my 3 year old girl then decides she doesnt want go school and protests by going into my garage and sitting down refusing to move, i had my door keys in my hand but needed both hands to pick her up sooo, i put down my keys and got her out BUT forgot id put my keys down and walked out of the house :( so iv just got in and me and baby have been sitting out in the freezing cold for nearly 2 hours so glad to be in now but i feel so cold on the inside still lol.

ok so my chart, im now getting annoyed coz its soooooooo boring lol, every morning i know what temp im gonna see its crazy, i mean i know i had flatish temps before having baby but man its gotten worse, although i shouldnt moan coz FF has NO probs spotting my ov due to temps being so steady :)

me and OH seriously have to stop bedding now to coz he aint pulling out and its getting way to close lol but i dont know what is wrong with me at moment, im like a horny bull :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

She got me last night :dohh:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> She got me last night :dohh:

oh no :( :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Its OK... I wasn't holding out hope anyways. Would have been a pleasant surprise that saved me a ton of cash but hey... better luck next time :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> FF will mark your ov on the 3rd day past ov hun :thumbup:
> 
> ok so today has been a crazy day and it only just started, got kids ready for school this morning but they wasnt playing ball either of them (all the while got baby moaning too)
> 
> so my 3 year old girl then decides she doesnt want go school and protests by going into my garage and sitting down refusing to move, i had my door keys in my hand but needed both hands to pick her up sooo, i put down my keys and got her out BUT forgot id put my keys down and walked out of the house :( so iv just got in and me and baby have been sitting out in the freezing cold for nearly 2 hours so glad to be in now but i feel so cold on the inside still lol.
> 
> ok so my chart, im now getting annoyed coz its soooooooo boring lol, every morning i know what temp im gonna see its crazy, i mean i know i had flatish temps before having baby but man its gotten worse, although i shouldnt moan coz FF has NO probs spotting my ov due to temps being so steady :)
> 
> me and OH seriously have to stop bedding now to coz he aint pulling out and its getting way to close lol but i dont know what is wrong with me at moment, im like a horny bull :rofl:

Sounds like one crazy morning for you :hugs: Hope the rest of your day is better... 

And :rofl: to being a horny bull :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Weird stuff happening this morning, I've got slight cramps, and it looks like AF is just starting, but my temp went UP this morning?! I woke later than normal, but that wouldn't be enough to account for it, surely? 

:shrug: mystified!


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Weird stuff happening this morning, I've got slight cramps, and it looks like AF is just starting, but my temp went UP this morning?! I woke later than normal, but that wouldn't be enough to account for it, surely?
> 
> :shrug: mystified!


hey hunny ok there is a rule of thumb when it comes to the temp when af comes along.

there are 3 ways it can happen and iv had all 3 at one time or another.

your temp will either:

drop the day BEFORE af arrives

drop the DAY af arrives

or drop the day after af arrives (iv had this soooo many times)

BUT BUT BUT if temp is higher and ur not full on bleeding just spotting then id keep an eye on that as it could be :baby: :winkwink::rofl:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Charliemarina said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> Weird stuff happening this morning, I've got slight cramps, and it looks like AF is just starting, but my temp went UP this morning?! I woke later than normal, but that wouldn't be enough to account for it, surely?
> 
> :shrug: mystified!
> 
> 
> hey hunny ok there is a rule of thumb when it comes to the temp when af comes along.
> 
> there are 3 ways it can happen and iv had all 3 at one time or another.
> 
> your temp will either:
> 
> drop the day BEFORE af arrives
> 
> drop the DAY af arrives
> 
> or drop the day after af arrives (iv had this soooo many times)
> 
> BUT BUT BUT if temp is higher and ur not full on bleeding just spotting then id keep an eye on that as it could be :baby: :winkwink::rofl:Click to expand...

Thanks Patsy :D I won't get too excited yet...but neither will I give up all hope, lol. I've had a drop the day before AF and the day of AF in previous cycles, so perhaps this cycle it will be the day after, as you say.

The spotting was getting quite heavy last night, but brown, not red, so I put my mooncup in and this morning it was about 1/5 full with red blood (sorry for the TMI), and I have a tiny bit of cramping. I'll see what's there later, but I don't think a tiny bean could stay stuck, if there was one there, with the bleeding I'm having. FF suggests tomorrow as a test date, so if AF hasn't arrived properly by then I'll test.


----------



## kiki04

My last cycle, my temps went up on cd 30 and 31, then went down a tiny bit on cd 32 then BAM "cd33" AF arrived with a massive temp plummet :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

Sorry if this is a TMI question, but just wondering where you all temp? I place it in my armpit and I'm hoping that's ok.. .I have been noticing temp shifts so seems fine. 

Do you all temp orally?


----------



## Charliemarina

smawfl said:


> Sorry if this is a TMI question, but just wondering where you all temp? I place it in my armpit and I'm hoping that's ok.. .I have been noticing temp shifts so seems fine.
> 
> Do you all temp orally?


hey hunny, the armpit really isnt as accurate as oral or vaginal (vaginal is best really the most accurate) but if u seem to be getting results via the armpit then carry on hun, i would advise oral though :blush: xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I temp orally. :)


----------



## kiki04

I temp orally as well :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

I hate being at the beginning of a cycle... there is nothing to look at on my chart :rofl:

Oh and we are all scattered this month :rofl: CD 4, CD 9, CD 13 AND CD 25. No more weirdo in the corner Kate! :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, Krissy, I know what you mean about being at the beginning! I stalk my own chart terribly, and it's rubbish with only a couple of days' data on it!

Yay for not being a weirdo any more :dance:!

Just checked my cup again, and only a tiny bit of dark brown blood...I'm so confused! I will see what tomorrow brings! Tomorrow would be fine if it's coming, as that would make it another 12-day LP. I just want it to decide one way or the other, not hang around in limbo with all this spotting!


----------



## kiki04

I stalk my own chart something fierce... I think I need addictions anonymous :rofl: I analyze this month to last month, see what my temp was last month on this day etc etc.. Its so bad :dohh: 

And here is to hoping she finally shows up! At least you are getting a good LP :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Practically no spotting overnight, but temp has dropped (not below coverline though, but it's below my usual post-ov range)...and :bfn: this morning. I'm out of tests now, might have to get myself some cheapies when I next buy opks.

Hope everyone is good this morning (though I hope at least half of you are still asleep!) :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Well with a temp drop and being cd26 I am sure AF will be here within a day or two for ya :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

At the time you posted, Kate, I was walking to work! :wacko: 7 days in a row, done!! Now to sleep all weekend. I haven't made many plans!


----------



## kiki04

Yes sounds like time for you to take it easy! I am also working crazy hours and cant wait for downtime...

I am on mon-fri full time job and mon,wed,fri,sun,mon,wed nights for my part time job... then go home to 3 kids :dohh: I need a vacation :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

lol, bex, I wasn't far off heading out myself! You do need a rest, poor thing! You too, Krissy!

Tomorrow is hubby's last Saturday of working, he goes onto a Mon-Fri shift pattern as of Monday, woohoo! He's only been waiting 3 years...everyone at his work calls the Mon-Fri the 'premium shift' because everyone wants it. We'll see how long it lasts, he's changed shift patterns every few weeks since he started there! (It's not his choice to change, the management keep moving things around)

Still only tiny spotting all day today, I don't understand why it was so heavy the other day and now next to nothing :shrug:...maybe because of the pH imbalance I have just now? It's never made me bleed before, but I was on the pill the last time I had it. I only feel a tiny bit crampy now, and I could even be imagining that. The :bfn: was stark white completely and utterly negative. Ho hum. Maybe tomorrow...

We've just watched the last episode of Come Dine With me...hubby knows the really annoying 'posh' bloke on it, he used to work with him :sick: I've never met him but I've heard so many stories, and I can't staaaand him so it was good to see him get his comeuppance :rofl:

Bathtime and an early night tonight! :D


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies, well OMG today has been a big day for pregnancy announcements.....BOTH of my sister in laws are preg and about the same weeks in gestation (about 6-7 weeks), im really happy for both of them and sooooo not jelouse as right now i wouldnt want to be preg if honest, im enjoying having my body back somewhat and would love to lose the weight first, but i got funny feeling that as i watch them grow it may get harder :(

as for my chart its still boring lol and my OPK are still neg, here goes another shitty cycle lol xxxx


----------



## kiki04

Awww yes I imagine that getting difficult over time :hugs:

Any of you know anything about lorazepam? My dr put me on it today for stress/anxiety/muscle relaxant and I wanna know what I am about to take!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm a nurse, hun. :) I've not come across it too oftent, but it's a sedative like diazepam (Valium). Give me a moment, and I'll find out more in my drug book! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Okay, so it's almost exactly the same as diazepam.

My book says it's used as a short-term solution for anxiety and/or insomnia. Short-term because of its addictive qualities. :wacko:

Also, because it's a sedative, it affects your balance and reactions (you might feel 'drunk' on it), so you shouldn't drive if you've taken it recently. It's short-acting, so it works quickly and also wears off quickly. Patients are usually told to take it before bed, I think. :)

Oh! Strictly, no alcohol whilst on it!!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I hope you feel better soon, Krissy...anxiety is miserable :( I was on tablets last year for it, they were antidepressants though, and I had sleeping tablets for a short while, because I was so wound up and panicky I couldn't get to sleep or stay asleep. It feels awful, doesn't it? :hugs: I was lucky that my problems had an external cause, so to speak, and I got much better once that went away. I hope everything is ok:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Thanks ladies :hugs: I will be OK :thumbup: I thought it was mainly my boss at my fulltime job. She has me walking on egg shells alot. I feel like I am never allowed to call in sick cuz she will get mad if she is in a bad mood, so I go in when I am deathly ill, have migraines etc etc....but yet she goes home simply cuz she has a normal headache. She must be bipolar with how fast she can go from high's to low's and when she gets mad it is literally scary. Me and my coworker literally dont say a word cuz we are too afraid to make things worse. No matter what we say it is the wrong answer, unless it is complete submission of apologizing/saying I was wrong, even if we werent. She makes assumptions, puts a story together in her head and then screams at us... meanwhile thats not even what happened :shrug: 

So in attachment to that, I grew up in a very abusive home so I dont respond well to this. My body goes into instant fear mode and I cant help that. I could never speak to someone the way she does :shrug: And then she justifies it all somehow saying it is constructive critisicm and we need to learn how to take it... 

Well back track a few months when I lost the baby at 17 weeks. That in itself is a huge emotional roller coaster and some days I am OK and other days are really hard. Knowing it isnt even possible to get pg again right now just makes me sad :(

Then on top of it I work two jobs, my said boss tells me that job comes first and it requires weekend work often. I have 2 jobs and 3 kids. I dont want to be losing even MORE time with my kids... but she doesnt care :shrug: She wants me at work, but it is my only day I have had off in a long time, wanted to spend it with my family... nope. Not happening. 

So fast fwd to 3 weeks ago when all this really hit hard, my due date. Nov 4. She had her worst freak out yet on us. On my supposed due date. She was swearing, screaming and slamming books on her desk....all within about 2 mins of her getting into the office in the morning! We had 4 ppl over the next couple days come ask us if we were OK cuz they heard her freaking out on us so bad. Then for the following weeks, she confiscated our work phones to see what we were talking about cuz she heard we were calling her a bitch. She went OUT OF HER WAY to prove a point that she is in charge and if we think she is a bitch.... then she is going to be one and show us who is in charge. I meant went above and beyond and the whole following week got worse and worse and worse every single day. We would have meetings in her office, I would say nothing in fear of getting yelled at then she would say "Answer me!" or "I expect an answer ladies" so finally at one point I said... "I dont know how you want me to answer that cuz there is no right answer at this point" 

So anyways, thats work in a nutshell. So then all the other daily life triggers, having difficulties finding daycare for my boys... took me MONTHS to find someone to watch them before/after school. And then passing over my due date getting freaked out on so badly, my eyes started twitching. Like really bad, every single day. If you put your finger just under my eye you could feel the muscle rapidly spasming non stop. This has been going on since Nov 4, so 15 days now. and ugh! So annoying :dohh: 

In general I feel OK... she told to just to take them for now to get the muscle spasms to stop, then after a few days I can just take them on an as needed basis when I feel things building up... but I am hoping my life plan works out.... I get pg, go on mat leave for one year, during that year OH gets a better paying job thats allows me to be a SAHM again! :thumbup: 

But for now, I will be working 2 jobs, going to school and raising 3 kids.. so these may be just what I need every now and again :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:hugs: she sounds like a total nightmare, I'm not surprised you're anxious and stressed! She needs firing, or you need a new job with a boss who's not evil 

I'm having major cramps now, and had some light but 'proper' bleeding when I checked my cup, so I've put today as CD1 on FF. No :baby: this cycle then. Probably best, but kinda disappointing after getting my hopes up a little. My boobies are still pretty sore and lumpy, hoping that settles in the next day or two, it hurts every time hubby hugs me :( I think I'll finish my glass of wine and ask hubby to heat up my wheat bag for my tummy, and get some :sleep:

Bah, my chart looks so boring now!


----------



## sweetmere

Does anyone want to look at my chart for me? Also I'm almost 99% sure I do NOT ovulate that late...IDK why it's saying I did. Maybe because of my temps? Does it look normal?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/tmartin2011

Thanks!!!


----------



## kiki04

Its really hard to say cuz it isnt a full month but I always ovulate cd 17-cd19. Thats my norm. Did you just start temping?


----------



## gaiagirl

It looks like FF is basing the date of ovulation on something other than temps. Did you enter other symptoms (ewcm?) or maybe it's based on past cycles you have had?


----------



## mrsswaffer

According to FF, I should start OPKing tomorrow! Hehe! It's so fun. :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I started OPKing yesterday, in the end! :p Just the one line yesterday, but today, two definite lines - although, still a negative. I'm hoping I might ovulate slightly earlier this month.

Girls, do any of you know if a urinary infection would affect OPKs? I have got a UTI right now and I _know_ there's blood in it (even though my urine is not red, it's cloudy). I'm drinking a lot of water to flush it out, before I see my GP for antibiotics - because they usually go away on their own, without bothering a doctor. It's making me feel a bit run down though. :(


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies, well im CD17 and still no blooming pos OPK or ov yet :( i got funny feeling my body gonna take a while to correct itself, oh well i will just keep testing.

the good news is this....

IM GOING BACK TO WORK!!!!!

im sad i will be leaving my LO at such a young age but she will be with her nan and if were honest we cannot afford me to be home anymore its getting so hard money wise, xmas is gonna be a nightmare :( but im very excited to be getting some adult life back, i havent worked for 4 years nearly!!!!

i have a few interviews lined up so will keep u ladies updated on my progress lol :)


----------



## kiki04

Thats so exciting Patsy! :happydance: When and where are you looking? What ya going to be doing?

AFM-I am so down lately... people around me just keep getting their BFP and I cant have one :cry: All I want for xmas is my two pink lines :brat:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:hugs: Krissy. You will get there.

Well, this morning, my temperature dip has baffled me! Since starting to temp, I have never been into the 35s!! My BBT read '35.89' this morning - I thought it said 36.89, and that I'd ovulated already. Nope! It's gone the other way. :p

EDIT - My OPK was positive today! :happydance:

Please excuse the stripy loo roll! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







cd14-opk-cycle2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3









cd14-opk-cycle2b.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> :hugs: Krissy. You will get there.
> 
> Well, this morning, my temperature dip has baffled me! Since starting to temp, I have never been into the 35s!! My BBT read '35.89' this morning - I thought it said 36.89, and that I'd ovulated already. Nope! It's gone the other way. :p
> 
> EDIT - My OPK was positive today! :happydance:
> 
> Please excuse the stripy loo roll! :wacko:

OMG so was mine, were gonna ov same day although i think im having one of those rare moments where i ov same day as pos opk?? have look girls, although i be totally honest i did get a semi pos opk last night so maybe today is my ov, my temp is low??

im so excited AND the OPK was with FMU so i know this afternoons is gonna be way darker than control for now its the exact same as control :)

off to town to grab my slim fast shakes (yes im trying all diets now lol) and i will be back to fill u in krissy hun about my new job :dance: will also pos piccy of OPK soon as home as got let cam charge was just sooo excited had tell u guys ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo!!! Can't wait to see you pics. :) It might be that your OPK later will be faint - and then you'll know that today is ov day! :happydance:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey hun, i think tomorrow is defo ov day just done another with SMU and its even darker id say darker than control now :dance: for a real pos opk and things working :)

ok ov is a bit late but hey i oved thats what matters :D

ok so misswaffer looks like we will have same ov day, now its just a race to see who comes on first :rofl: uploading pic to PC now of the new test other one had dried and looked nasty by time i pic'ed it lol xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

here we go ladies, this is the SMU test :dance: so excited and have no idea why....oooooo no sex tonight as tempted as i am :rofl:

WHAT U THINK LADIES POS RIGHT??? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pos1.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2









pos2.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kiki04

Yes those are both pos ladies! :happydance: I am going to start my OPK's in about 4-5 days... and cd18 is a normal OV for me Patsy so no worries :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yessss I think I OV, and so far since coming off the BCP CD 18/19 is my earliest so I am thrilled with it. Now my temps just need to stay up for at LEAST 10 days :thumbup:

Usually I have had a temp dip, but weirdly this cycle my temps were constant for the past several days then just shot up today...

Now only one more wasted egg for me before TTC! So exciting!

I wish my OP strips had made it in the mail in time though, but sadly not. I guess I will have to pack a few to Puerto Rico to try out there! Haha, or maybe just save them for TTC in Jan...

I am just so ridiculously excited to use them :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Oh wow!! All 3 of you OV 'ing at the same time... good thing we arent all in the same room with all them damn hormones :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Oh and Gaia-OPK's are addicting!! :dohh:


----------



## sweetmere

Me again...I was supposed to get AF Sunday (2 days ago, it's now Tuesday). I almost always start first thing in the morning when I pee. I've cramped very lightly every day, boobs are super tender, and my lower back is killing me. I'm also really fatigued. Another thing, I am NEVER late. The only time I've been longer than 25 days or so was when I was on birth control. I even had sex trying to get AF to come, and nothing.

I took a test and bfn, but I didn't wait the entire 2 minutes before looking and then dropped it and it broke. *sigh*. I am also 11-13dpo only, my chart is wrong. Those were my fertile cm days.

Then today I woke up with a HUUUUUGE temp. drop so now I think AF is coming, but I don't feel like she is. For about 3 days before she comes I always run to the bathroom feelig a rush of something and that hasn't happened at all! I'm so confused!


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Yes those are both pos ladies! :happydance: I am going to start my OPK's in about 4-5 days... and cd18 is a normal OV for me Patsy so no worries :thumbup:

if i remember rightly i used to ov CD16-19 when TTC Lily so im on track really just feels so late, im sure i conceived lily on a CD18 ov too :thumbup: just praying i do actually ov now, that opk is way to dark for a gearing lol xx


----------



## kiki04

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Yes those are both pos ladies! :happydance: I am going to start my OPK's in about 4-5 days... and cd18 is a normal OV for me Patsy so no worries :thumbup:
> 
> if i remember rightly i used to ov CD16-19 when TTC Lily so im on track really just feels so late, im sure i conceived lily on a CD18 ov too :thumbup: just praying i do actually ov now, that opk is way to dark for a gearing lol xxClick to expand...

Its so frusterating when other ladies are like 8dpo by the time we Ov! They are getting their BFP and we are only like 4dpo :shrug: Ugh the woes of being a late ov'er :lol: 



sweetmere said:


> Me again...I was supposed to get AF Sunday (2 days ago, it's now Tuesday). I almost always start first thing in the morning when I pee. I've cramped very lightly every day, boobs are super tender, and my lower back is killing me. I'm also really fatigued. Another thing, I am NEVER late. The only time I've been longer than 25 days or so was when I was on birth control. I even had sex trying to get AF to come, and nothing.
> 
> I took a test and bfn, but I didn't wait the entire 2 minutes before looking and then dropped it and it broke. *sigh*. I am also 11-13dpo only, my chart is wrong. Those were my fertile cm days.
> 
> Then today I woke up with a HUUUUUGE temp. drop so now I think AF is coming, but I don't feel like she is. For about 3 days before she comes I always run to the bathroom feelig a rush of something and that hasn't happened at all! I'm so confused!

With a huge temp drop like that its pretty much a guarantee AF will be here by tomorrow for you :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

My 5pm OPK was positive too, so I'd definitely bet on tomorrow for me. Though, I haven't had any EWCM yet!!


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> My 5pm OPK was positive too, so I'd definitely bet on tomorrow for me. Though, I haven't had any EWCM yet!!

i havent been able to get rid of the EWCM for the last 7 days just look at my chart :rofl: defo increased today and im now getting right sided discomfort so ov could well be tonight and temp up tomorrow only time will tell now, im going to OPK again tonight if it still pos then im going to assume temp will still be down tomorrow if neg then i can pretty much guarantee that temp will be up in morning.

im so happy i have all the signs of a good ov, good cm, side pain, totally hormonal, and POS OPKS :) im happy lol xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've just been telling DH about my ov pain. It's only just started, so we'll have to see what my temp is like tomorrow, too! I had a slow rise last cycle, and a pretty serious dip this morning, so I don't know how easy it'll be for us to tell tomorrow! :shrug:

Incidentally, I'm also getting right-sided pain, as I did last cycle. I was always under the impression that the ovaries alternate ovulation, so my pain should be on the left (?). :shrug:


----------



## gaiagirl

I have heard that they GENERALLY alternate, but can be somewhat random and in some people one side dominates. Basically every cycle numerous follicles begin to develop, but only the 'best' actually ruptures so it is a bit unpredictable. 

My ov pains since coming off BCP have been: right, left, left


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> *I've just been telling DH about my ov pain. It's only just started*, so we'll have to see what my temp is like tomorrow, too! I had a slow rise last cycle, and a pretty serious dip this morning, so I don't know how easy it'll be for us to tell tomorrow! :shrug:
> 
> Incidentally, I'm also getting right-sided pain, as I did last cycle. I was always under the impression that the ovaries alternate ovulation, so my pain should be on the left (?). :shrug:


OMG its like were twins this cycle hun lol, my ov pains started about 9pm last night they were quite bad this time :( BUT temps are way down this morning so today is ov day for me even though i know it was late last night early hours this morning, me and OH did bed but he pulled out in time i "THINK" :blush:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> I've just been telling DH about my ov pain. It's only just started, so we'll have to see what my temp is like tomorrow, too! I had a slow rise last cycle, and a pretty serious dip this morning, so I don't know how easy it'll be for us to tell tomorrow! :shrug:
> 
> Incidentally, I'm also getting right-sided pain, as I did last cycle. I was always under the impression that the ovaries alternate ovulation, so my pain should be on the left (?). :shrug:


u would think wouldnt u hun lol, but its not the case, i always get pains on right side never the left its weird i think i remember 1 ov pain in the left over the last 3 years lol maybe my left one doesnt work :rofl:

it really is a matter of which side the mature follie grows.

oh and heres a very cool thing to know about our "womanly parts" pretty clever too.

well u know some women lose a tube for various reasons...ectopic ect well lets say u lose ur left tube but u produce an egg on the left side overie, u would think that there would be no possible way for that egg to reach ur womb as theres no tube right??? well no, our tubes are "MOBILE" :wacko: they will actually move over to catch the egg from the opposite side, i mean come on how bloody cool is that, thats why they say if u lose a tube u no less fertile than a woman with 2 :winkwink:

theres thats my wisdom passed on for today :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's a little bit freaky!!!!! :wacko:

I had a negative OPK this morning, so hopefully tomorrow I'll get a temp shift. :)


----------



## kiki04

I am sure you will get your temp rise tomorrow Bex :thumbup:

My chart just had 3 days of consistancy! That like never happens :rofl:


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> That's a little bit freaky!!!!! :wacko:
> 
> I had a negative OPK this morning, so hopefully tomorrow I'll get a temp shift. :)

well my OPK today was still very very pos i was pretty shocked but my temp is way down and all ov feeling are gone so im assuming my LH level is just still high im sure it will be neg tomorrow and temps will shift :)



kiki04 said:


> I am sure you will get your temp rise tomorrow Bex :thumbup:
> 
> My chart just had 3 days of consistancy! That like never happens :rofl:

unlike me, mine are always near enough consistent its so borrrring :rofl: looks better now it has some shape :rofl:


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, I had a big spike yesterday so I expected big numbers again this morning but no! A drop back down :(

I hope it's a 'fallback rise' and not a return back down for good! Sigh....


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Well, I had a big spike yesterday so I expected big numbers again this morning but no! A drop back down :(
> 
> I hope it's a 'fallback rise' and not a return back down for good! Sigh....

Do you think maybe you OV on CD 19? I think the dip may still be above your coverline..


----------



## smawfl

I'm continuing to temp using the underarm as it seems to be working ok for me.

Do any of you get annoyed when you wake up earlier than your usual temp time and then have the dilemma.. do I fall back asleep and waste a temp, or do i reach for the BBT thermometer?! LOL

This morning I woke up an hour before my usual 7am temp time and was gutted, i still took my temp at 7 though and just made a note on my chart. Probably why it's a bit erratic the past couple of days!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

It looks like you could have ov'd on CD19, hun. :) Hopefully, your temps will come back up again.

I have decided that the reason I've not had any EWCM is because of my urine infection. I read somewhere that UTIs can affect CM, so I think my body has said, "Yes, you may ovulate... but I'm not letting any sperm live if they come in here; this girl has an infection!"

I will carry on drinking water. If I still have this infection on Monday, I'm going to my GP.


----------



## mrsswaffer

smawfl said:


> I'm continuing to temp using the underarm as it seems to be working ok for me.
> 
> Do any of you get annoyed when you wake up earlier than your usual temp time and then have the dilemma.. do I fall back asleep and waste a temp, or do i reach for the BBT thermometer?! LOL
> 
> This morning I woke up an hour before my usual 7am temp time and was gutted, i still took my temp at 7 though and just made a note on my chart. Probably why it's a bit erratic the past couple of days!!

I did that this morning, but - because I wanted to go for a wee, I had to temp and then go to the loo. So, today's temp was taken an hour earlier than usual! :p


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> smawfl said:
> 
> 
> I'm continuing to temp using the underarm as it seems to be working ok for me.
> 
> Do any of you get annoyed when you wake up earlier than your usual temp time and then have the dilemma.. do I fall back asleep and waste a temp, or do i reach for the BBT thermometer?! LOL
> 
> This morning I woke up an hour before my usual 7am temp time and was gutted, i still took my temp at 7 though and just made a note on my chart. Probably why it's a bit erratic the past couple of days!!
> 
> I did that this morning, but - because I wanted to go for a wee, I had to temp and then go to the loo. So, today's temp was taken an hour earlier than usual! :pClick to expand...

over the years of temping iv noticed that taking my temp 1 hour or even 2 earlier or later then usual doesnt really effect my temp range, also im up at least every 2-3 hours during the night sometimes even getting out of bed to get baby yet temps still are good for me, i suppose everyone is different but i wouldnt worry unless u say normally get up at 7 but sleep in till 11 thats more than likely gonna throw it out or vice versa :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, I don't think it affected it much at all. :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Yah, I thought I OV on CD19 so hopefully it will go back up!

I usually take my temp between 6:30-8:30 so I set my default as 7:30 and then adjust 0.1degrees per hour. 

So, this morning I got up at 6:30 and it was actually 96.9 so I adjusted to 97.0. I am hoping this is still pretty accurate, but it may not be a perfect system. I just hated how my points were always open not filled in!

Sometimes being a Type-A perfectionist is exhausting, lol.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think you can enter a temperature without the time, so instead of altering the temperature, you can just leave it. You should have all full dots then. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Heylo :)

AF is leaving, boobs are back to normal, yippee! I'm a bit under the weather at the moment though, again, picked up some sniffly coughy virus :(

Been busy with work and stuff, today was the first time this week I've left on time. Lots of unsettled people around, we're all worried about next week's strike :nope:

Not a lot else happening...got a bit of a fight on our hands to get all of our deposit back, bloody letting agents. Hopefully it will all be ok.

And now for dinner :) Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! I had a temperature shift today!! Hopefully, it climbs a bit higher in the next few days, to compensate for my low temperature on CD14. :D So, if all goes to plan, I will get my two wishes - 1: For an earlier ovulation (looks good, so far!), 2: For a longer LP - >11 days. :)


----------



## smawfl

mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! I had a temperature shift today!! Hopefully, it climbs a bit higher in the next few days, to compensate for my low temperature on CD14. :D So, if all goes to plan, I will get my two wishes - 1: For an earlier ovulation (looks good, so far!), 2: For a longer LP - >11 days. :)

Yay congrats!

So do you think you OV'd on CD 14 then?

It's so amazing how many think we of on magical day 14 but in reality its often before or a lot after!! According to FF my avarage OV is CD17! and average LP is 13 days. What is idea LP?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I think I ov'd yesterday, CD15, but we'll see what FF says. :)

The ideal LP is between 10-16 days. Last cycle, mine was 11, and I'd prefer it to be slightly longer this cycle!!


----------



## smawfl

Thanks!

If you use OPKs.. what exactly do you have to do.. sorry if TMI but do you just POAS or do you need to Pee into a cup and dip the stick in?!


----------



## kiki04

My average LP is 13 days :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I dip the stick. :)


----------



## kiki04

I also dip the stick :thumbup:

Today I had like a record low temp.... so weird! But I am beginning my OPK's for this cycle tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## smawfl

Sorry if I'm being a bit duurh today but do you have a little cup you keep in the bathroom for this purpose or something? :S


----------



## kiki04

Yeah I keep a little plastic dish under my sink, pee in it, dip my OPK, then rinse the dish and back under the sink. :thumbup:


----------



## smawfl

Ahhh ok thank you...!


----------



## kiki04

I just calculated my cycle and I am going to guess AF to be here around dec 16... lets see if I am right!


----------



## gaiagirl

OK pheeewwwww, FF confirmed OV on CD19! That is my earliest yet, so hopefully that means a longer LP :thumbup:


----------



## SpiderLady

Hi there charters! 
Thanks so much for the info on.page one. I knew sort of what I was doing but it was good to have it all.clearly written :)
When trying for my last pregnancy I was using opk's and started to get to know my bodies own natural signs too.
However unfortunately I had a mmc, and a d&c in september
Since then I have only had one period, but didnt notice any symptoms of ovulation before that. I should be ovulating again tomorrow (i know my cycle might be very messed up still though) but no symptoms and no clear line on opk which i would usually see by now. 
so im worried im not ovulating.properly.
I need to start temp charting too I think. 
should i start now to see if I can see my ov dip and spike or should i just wait til the first day of my next cycle (god knows when that will be)

also can i ask - why is a short luteal phase a bad thing? x


----------



## kiki04

The luteal phase is the time needed for the fertilized egg to make it through to the uterus and implant itself properly. If the lining of your uterus sheds too soon bringing on AF the egg could very well have been fertilized, creating a viable pg, but due to a short LP, the lining shed before it could even begin developing.

Also if you find you do ahve a short LP.. Vitamin B6 helps with that :thumbup:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies, :dance: my temp shot up this morning....well pleased :mrgreen: xx


----------



## kiki04

:xmas12: Well done Patsy! Well done :xmas12:


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hi ladies,

So I think I Ov'd earlier this week, I am just waiting for FF to confirm it. Do you ladies ever alter your temps or discard them? I had the flu last week, which caused a bit of a spike, I am thinking I am going to discard that temp...


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> :xmas12: Well done Patsy! Well done :xmas12:

thanks hun im so proud i can finally say that 100% i oved :)



LovingMyLife said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So I think I Ov'd earlier this week, I am just waiting for FF to confirm it. Do you ladies ever alter your temps or discard them? I had the flu last week, which caused a bit of a spike, I am thinking I am going to discard that temp...

i always discard temps that are from ill days especially if there way out of my usual range, i find they can really put FF out sometimes and u end up with a wrong chart :( its worse if u have an actual fever, if thats the case i wouldnt bother id just miss that day out :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh wow, Patsy, that's awesome :D Go you! :dance:


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> OK pheeewwwww, FF confirmed OV on CD19! That is my earliest yet, so hopefully that means a longer LP :thumbup:

Yay!


----------



## smawfl

Big dip for me this morning, AF is on her way...!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I should get my crosshairs tomorrow, for ov on CD15. :D


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> I should get my crosshairs tomorrow, for ov on CD15. :D

:dance: same here lol but mine should be for CD19 :)

absolutely loving my chart this cycle so so neat and now not as boring as it was, now for finding out wat my LP will be, it could be a short one from being not long off depo but im sure that will sort soon if it is short xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! We will be crosshair twinnies!! :happydance:

I'm wondering what my LP will be too. Hopefully longer than 11 days, because that would make my cycle 26 days long, and they have never been that short. :wacko:


----------



## kiki04

I should probably start my OPK's today but for some reason I just feel like "Meh" cuz my stupid cycles are always all over the darn place :brat: Why cant I ever ahve consistancy???? I sleep in the same room, same blanket, same bed, same attire every night, but yet my temps just bounce everywhere :brat: I hate this :( Maybe I will start tomorrow cuz its only CD 13 tomorrow and its the weekend :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> I should probably start my OPK's today but for some reason I just feel like "Meh" cuz my stupid cycles are always all over the darn place :brat: Why cant I ever ahve consistancy???? I sleep in the same room, same blanket, same bed, same attire every night, but yet my temps just bounce everywhere :brat: I hate this :( Maybe I will start tomorrow cuz its only CD 13 tomorrow and its the weekend :shrug:

hun the reason ur temps seem to bounce is because u use a normal thermom that reads say 35.8 you need a BBT which would read a more accurate temp like 35.85, this way ur dots dont seem so far apart, i bet u any money that changes if ur thermom does :thumbup:

i used a normal thermom when first started charting and an ear one at that, then i got a BBT and never went back honestly they are the best, cheap and made for charting xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I got mine from eBay. :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Well maybe I will start with a 2 decimal one on next cycle cuz I dont wanna mess around mid cycle...


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! Crosshair central!!!! :D High five, Patsy. ;)

Except mine are dotted, because I've had no fertile CM. :(


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Congrats on the ovs, Patsy and Bex :dance: Don't worry about the lack of EWCM, Bex, maybe it's just lingering effects of the pill? it definitely looks like an ov to me!

I've gone straight from AF to EWCM :shrug: I think I'll start opking tonight, I started on CD8 last cycle as well. Hoping I ov a few days later this cycle though, last cycle was a bit short!

Sorry I've barely been around the last little while, just had so much to do :/


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Well maybe I will start with a 2 decimal one on next cycle cuz I dont wanna mess around mid cycle...

defiantly hunny, start it next cycle see if u find a difference, i defiantly did :)



mrsswaffer said:


> Wheee! Crosshair central!!!! :D High five, Patsy. ;)
> 
> Except mine are dotted, because I've had no fertile CM. :(

YAY dont u just LOVE 3dpo :rofl: so happy with my chart this cycle and 100% sure i oved this time, i had a whole 7 days running of constant EWCM then ov day/night was quite painful just as it should have been plus the pos OPK theres no way i didnt ov :rofl:

just hoping for at LEAST 12 day of LP i used to have upto 16 sometimes :wacko: but my average was 14-15 days so we will see lol

they say ur LP never changes but ur ov day can vary, well my LP is always different every month always was so its true that everyone really is different lol xxxx

oh and yesterday i got my tongue re pierced after 4 years of having it out (i never wanted rid its just i had a c-section and u got to remove them but i forgot to put it back in :()

anyhow it was painless and im not in any discomfort unless i suck on something like a sweet, give it few days all will be normal again, so glad it didnt feel like the first time, i was only 15 when i done it lol :blush:


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Congrats on the ovs, Patsy and Bex :dance: Don't worry about the lack of EWCM, Bex, maybe it's just lingering effects of the pill? it definitely looks like an ov to me!
> 
> *I've gone straight from AF to EWCM* :shrug: I think I'll start opking tonight, I started on CD8 last cycle as well. Hoping I ov a few days later this cycle though, last cycle was a bit short!
> 
> Sorry I've barely been around the last little while, just had so much to do :/

oh thats quite normal hunny :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yeah, I had that last cycle as well, and the one before, as soon as I stopped spotting I had eggwhite. It's still a novelty after years and years of nothing!

Had a bit of a temp jump this morning but I think only because I was coughing during the night, so didn't get a full night's sleep, and didn't wake up this morning til 7.20am (bliss, I love hubby not working Saturdays any more! :dance:). I wish my cold would go awaaaay! I've been so well all year, and now I get two colds in the space of a couple of weeks. I stayed in bed reading til nearly lunchtime :blush:...I'll have to make up for it tomorrow, so much housework etc to do, but I needed the rest today. I hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

We've missed you! :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer said:


> We've missed you! :)

Awwwwww :blush::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

When you click on my chart are you able to scroll down to see a ton of my cycles? or just two cycles?


----------



## gaiagirl

kiki04 said:


> When you click on my chart are you able to scroll down to see a ton of my cycles? or just two cycles?

A ton!


----------



## Charliemarina

can see them all hunny :)


----------



## kiki04

what the heck why is it doing that all of a sudden?I didnt even do anything :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Nevermind, I figured it out.....with my 5 day VIP they gave me they automatically did that... only another 3 days so I will just leave it :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

I love that I actually have something to analyze on my chart now :rofl: The beginning of a cycle really sucks :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Only a couple more days til the big O :dance: Im excited :dance:


----------



## kiki04

Um Dec 22nd ladies.... Dec 22nd :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Um Dec 22nd ladies.... Dec 22nd :winkwink:

SQUEE :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I think I have a faint faint faint line on my opk, after a few stark white ones the past few days. That's ok, I don't want to ov this early, lol! I can take a little while to build up to it!


----------



## kiki04

Im expecting ov in the next 2-3 days so maybe we will be ov buddies this month! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Well so far it looks like my chart is pretty textbook this month!!! Wow.... Look at this image below:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/images/cywtc/chartingcourseoutline2_html_m651f6324.png

And then look at my chart... that makes me HAPPY! :dance: For the first time in AGES my body is doing JUST what it is supposed to!!! :happydance:

And my OPK was so close to POS today :happydance: Tomorrow it will be POS for sure :thumbup:

But where are you all? :shrug: I feel abandoned... :cry:


----------



## puppymom

kiki04, my chart is all over the place... or so I though! I looked at yours, though, and it's quite similar, so here's hoping that it's decent! I don't want to post it yet, as it's my first cycle off the pill... I'm at day 22 and it just feels like my temps are all over the place! I'm hoping to see my temp rise soon, and am having different CM types, but still unsure about the eggwhite, as being my first month off am still experiencing new things!


----------



## kiki04

Yeah it takes a couple months off BC to get a more normal pattern with your cycle :hugs: I would love to chart stalk you though :happydance:


----------



## Dimples81

mine is a bit ??? this month. Had EWCM yesterday but dry today, and temps not showing ov at all again. three cycles, no ov detected. Saying that though, i've been ill with a selection pack of viruses since around cycle day 1 so temps are all over the place so not suprised my body didnt bother tbf. It is starting to niggle me though. I was hoping a bit of weightloss might kickstart me into definate ovulation. Maybe i need to lose some more first?


----------



## kiki04

Looks like maybe you are about to OV now???


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Well so far it looks like my chart is pretty textbook this month!!! Wow.... Look at this image below:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/images/cywtc/chartingcourseoutline2_html_m651f6324.png
> 
> And then look at my chart... that makes me HAPPY! :dance: For the first time in AGES my body is doing JUST what it is supposed to!!! :happydance:
> 
> And my OPK was so close to POS today :happydance: Tomorrow it will be POS for sure :thumbup:
> 
> But where are you all? :shrug: I feel abandoned... :cry:

im still here huns sorry iv been so busy i only temped today for first time in 2 days, love that pic of the chart divided up into phases defo would make understanding it easier for newbies.

so im still looking for a job have a few interviews lined up have no idea if i stand a chance of getting them or not as my CV really isnt packed with experience or job history and people avoid hiring mums especially mums of 2,3,4,ect kids its like the think were unreliable :( xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

oh and i feel so proud too, i weighed in yesterday after a week on slim fast and i lost 5lb :mrgreen: its amazing how much lighter u actually feel and for just a small amount of loss it was feeling lighter that made me go weigh in :thumbup: im on a roll and i will be 9 stone (126lbs) by the end of jan, think i may do a photo diary and post my loss for u all to see lol xxx something else for us all to stalk....yes that means you krissy :rofl:


----------



## Dimples81

kiki04 said:


> Looks like maybe you are about to OV now???

u think? the CM has gone now. Will do a few OPKS today coz ur the expert!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

*waves from the corner* Hello!

OPKs are still almost totally negative, just the faintest line visible if I leave them for the full 10 minutes. Loads of eggwhite though...maybe the opks will pink up in the next few days. Mega stress going on at work though so I'm kind of expecting a long gearing, if it even happens at all this cycle. Maybe we will still be ov buddies this cycle though, Krissy! Positive mental attitude and all that ;)

I've hurt my back a bit somehow as well, it's really sore on my right side, at the level of my hip. I think I might have strained a muscle lifting some heavy boxes at work the other day. It's not sore enough to stop me moving, thankfully, but I can feel it twinging when I move. Hubby put his back out several years ago playing 10-pin-bowling, and was signed off work for a week, totally spaced out on painkillers and muscle relaxants...I had to put his socks on for him, because he couldn't bend far enough. I hope my back doesn't do that!!


----------



## Amalee

I have a silly question for you cycle ladies... Does the first day of your period mark the first day of your cycle, or does the last day of your period mark the last day of the cycle?


----------



## kiki04

First day of your period is the first day of your cycle :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> *waves from the corner* Hello!
> 
> OPKs are still almost totally negative, just the faintest line visible if I leave them for the full 10 minutes. Loads of eggwhite though...maybe the opks will pink up in the next few days. Mega stress going on at work though so I'm kind of expecting a long gearing, if it even happens at all this cycle. Maybe we will still be ov buddies this cycle though, Krissy! Positive mental attitude and all that ;)
> 
> I've hurt my back a bit somehow as well, it's really sore on my right side, at the level of my hip. I think I might have strained a muscle lifting some heavy boxes at work the other day. It's not sore enough to stop me moving, thankfully, but I can feel it twinging when I move. Hubby put his back out several years ago playing 10-pin-bowling, and was signed off work for a week, totally spaced out on painkillers and muscle relaxants...I had to put his socks on for him, because he couldn't bend far enough. I hope my back doesn't do that!!

Yikes! I hope your back feels better soon :hugs:

I am also still waiting for a +OPK and it is starting to drive me batty :wacko: If I dont get one tomorrow I am going to start thinking annovulatory cycle here :shrug: But we still have a chance to be OV buddies :rofl: 



Charliemarina said:


> oh and i feel so proud too, i weighed in yesterday after a week on slim fast and i lost 5lb :mrgreen: its amazing how much lighter u actually feel and for just a small amount of loss it was feeling lighter that made me go weigh in :thumbup: im on a roll and i will be 9 stone (126lbs) by the end of jan, think i may do a photo diary and post my loss for u all to see lol xxx something else for us all to stalk....yes that means you krissy :rofl:

Way to go on the weigh loss hun! :happydance: Thats awesome and I will defo be stalking ;) And good luck on the job search... but we miss you around here!! :( Dont be such a stranger lady


----------



## Amalee

Thanks! I think I'm going to start charting, sounds like a lovely idea! :)


----------



## puppymom

When I started charting I wasn't going to check my CM at all, however curiousity got the best of me, so the odd day, I check. I don't know if I have gotten EWCM yet, but if not, was very close one day. Now, my CM is kind of sticky and there seems to be less of it... those who have experienced EWCM, does your body tend to dry up immediately after, or do you experience sticky CM afterwards? I'm wondering if I have finally ovulated...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm never totally dry after, usually sticky or creamy (but it's perfectly normal to be dry also), but the change from eggwhite to sticky or creamy after ov is so sudden and abrupt and obvious, I can't miss it! The consistency and the volume are so different. If you've had a temp shift upwards, and it seems to be staying there, it look spromising that you've oved. Are you using FF? You'll get your crosshairs at 3dpo.

I'm currently 'drowning' in eggwhite, and wondering exactly when my opks will turn positive?! I know they'll get there, but they've been veeeeeeery sloooooooow this cycle!


----------



## puppymom

I haven't had the obvious temperature shifts yet, but hoping it'll come in the next day or two... because it's my first cycle off, I'm just waiting for my body to readjust! I am using FF and also TCOYF to chart.


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm never totally dry after, usually sticky or creamy (but it's perfectly normal to be dry also), but the change from eggwhite to sticky or creamy after ov is so sudden and abrupt and obvious, I can't miss it! The consistency and the volume are so different. If you've had a temp shift upwards, and it seems to be staying there, it look spromising that you've oved. Are you using FF? You'll get your crosshairs at 3dpo.
> 
> *I'm currently 'drowning' in eggwhite, and wondering exactly when my opks will turn positive?! I know they'll get there, but they've been veeeeeeery sloooooooow this cycle!*

i had that this cycle hun, if u look my chart i ha 8 full days of fertile CM but if u look only the last 2 days my opk went pos, id say it coming hunny, i oved cd19 xxxx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wheee! Hello girlies!! I'm sorry I've been AWOL recently. I am working a lot! Today is day 2 of 9!!! Wowzas.

I don't really have much of an update. Just that I went to the docs to get antibiotics for my UTI, and it feels like it's going! Yay!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies! So...onto a new chart, which means nothing interesting to obsess over looking at. 

Sadly, another 9 day LP this cycle which means either the B6 Vitamins haven't had an effect YET or they won't at all :cry:

I have another cycle before TTC so fingers (and toes and everything) crossed that there will be a change!


----------



## kiki04

Im on cd18 with no hint of a pos OPK yet :shrug: And I have been doing 2-4 every day for the last few days... making sure there is adequate time between them so I dont think its that I missed it :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Im on cd18 with no hint of a pos OPK yet :shrug: And I have been doing 2-4 every day for the last few days... making sure there is adequate time between them so I dont think its that I missed it :shrug:


hey hunny, could be that ur having an anovulatory cycle?? or ov is just going to be "traditionally" late, both are normal every now and again, this is one reason i love charting because if ov is late or didnt happen i know about it whereas if i didnt chart on these random anov or late ov cycles id think i was late and be testing thinking OMG im preg but getting BFN to then all of a sudden get af a week and a half later :blush: lol

dont panic hunny just keep testing xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies! So...onto a new chart, which means nothing interesting to obsess over looking at.
> 
> Sadly, another 9 day LP this cycle which means either the B6 Vitamins haven't had an effect YET or they won't at all :cry:
> 
> I have another cycle before TTC so fingers (and toes and everything) crossed that there will be a change!


how long have u been taking B6 hun?? iv heard and read that it takes time to work its not like an instant result if u have only just started them id defo say keep taking them for a while the results may be yet to come :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Charliemarina said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! So...onto a new chart, which means nothing interesting to obsess over looking at.
> 
> Sadly, another 9 day LP this cycle which means either the B6 Vitamins haven't had an effect YET or they won't at all :cry:
> 
> I have another cycle before TTC so fingers (and toes and everything) crossed that there will be a change!
> 
> 
> how long have u been taking B6 hun?? iv heard and read that it takes time to work its not like an instant result if u have only just started them id defo say keep taking them for a while the results may be yet to come :)Click to expand...

That was my first cycle taking B6 and only my third cycle off of BCPs...so it is certainly safe to say that things will likely get better :thumbup:

I am just a bit of a type-a control freak so when I decide to finally TTC, I want it to happen on MY terms, lol :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I know that it won't and I know that I can't control it, but hey -- I can try! 

Oh well, onto a new cycle...I am upping the B6 to 200mg (plus some other B vits as well). Hope things shift around a little!


----------



## kiki04

Well my temps are still staying steady in the pre-ov range so if I dont see a dip or a +OPK in the next 2-3 days I am going to assume annovulatory which is weird cuz in all my time charting I have never had an annovulatory chart :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

There's still time, Krissy, you might just be having a long cycle. I hope it comes soon for you though!

Boobies are pretty tender today, hoping that means some ov action is coming my way too, lol! OPK was still pretty much stark white last night though. We shall see what it says tonight. 

Had a haircut this morning, badly needed it, it looks so much better now. Going to do some laundry and clean the bathroom, and see about putting the christmas tree up :dance: I got quite a bit of work done yesterday, no-one's more surprised about that than I am, lol! It doesn't feel like quite such a heavy weight hanging over me now, but I still can't wait til it's done.

Happy weekend everyone! (I hope it's quiet for you at work, bex...:hugs:)


----------



## puppymom

So day 26 for me and still no temperature rise... my temps are becoming more steady however, so hoping that's my body telling me that it's getting back to normal! First month off the BCP though, so I expected this. I'm just happy that I didn't wait longer, as I was going to get off the pill right before trying


----------



## mrsswaffer

AF got me this evening with no warning whatsoever! :wacko: This equals an LP of 9. :(


----------



## gaiagirl

mrsswaffer said:


> AF got me this evening with no warning whatsoever! :wacko: This equals an LP of 9. :(

It's frustrating isn't it? I forget, are you just off BCP? from all the obsessive reading I have done about short LP it send BCP are a major culprit (for up to 7 months)!

Sometimes I do wonder how accurate FF is on my date though...I think I might have OVd a day earlier in a few cycles. It looks like you could have OVd a day earlier in your recent cycle too...so that is a possibility :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh yeah, that's true.

Yes, I'm now on cycle #3 Pill-free! Hopefully next cycle, I'll have a longer LP. It was nice ovulating on CD14-15 though. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, bex, that sucks! Not even a temp drop to give you a hint! (are you sure it's not implantation bleeding?) As gaiagirl says, though, your LP might just be a bit wonky due to the pill, fingers crossed it goes back to normal soon for you :hugs:

Well...I have gone from last night's opk being clearly negative, barely a hint of a line, to tonight's being so positive it hits you in the face. :shrug: Either my body has just released a bucketload of LH all at once (my boobs would agree with that, they HURT), or...I was keeping my opks in a little cupboard under the sink, and it's bloody cold in there, and I moved them yesterday night into a basket which is actually at room temperature. I wonder if the cold had inhibited them? If so I'm lucky to have moved them and caught my surge :dohh:


----------



## puppymom

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Aww, bex, that sucks! Not even a temp drop to give you a hint! (are you sure it's not implantation bleeding?) As gaiagirl says, though, your LP might just be a bit wonky due to the pill, fingers crossed it goes back to normal soon for you :hugs:

I wondered the same - curious to see what her temp is tomorrow morning!


----------



## kiki04

Im curious on tomorrows temp too!


----------



## kiki04

Still -OPK's :cry: This is so frusterating :brat:

The only plus to this is that my temps are hanging steady and are coordinating with my OPK. If my temps were all up and down then I would be really confused...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

:hugs: I hope it happens soon, Krissy...if it's any consolation mine went from totally negative to totally positive within a day...maybe yours will too!

I am so definitely oving, I can feeeeeeel it, my entire right side is sore. I have oved from my left ovary the past few months, so it's good to know my right one works too :haha: Hoping my temp will rise tomorrow :dance:

I see only a little temp drop for Bex this morning, and still way above your coverline...is it definitely AF?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Aww, bex, that sucks! Not even a temp drop to give you a hint! (are you sure it's not implantation bleeding?) As gaiagirl says, though, your LP might just be a bit wonky due to the pill, fingers crossed it goes back to normal soon for you :hugs:

Ahh, it's really not implantation bleeding. DH and I only DTD once last cycle (we've been sooooo busy!). :( And we used a condom, so it has to be AF. My temperature has stayed high today too, though. :shrug:

EDIT - I just tested anyway, and got a BFN. ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeeep! I'm so confused!!! Today, I am only having minimal brown spotting. I've changed yesterday's entry to spotting too, and it makes more sense with my temperatures still high. Only, I was having a bright red discharge last night, but not much of a flow I don't think.

So, I'm going to carry on calling this cycle #2 off the Pill, until I get a proper period!! Humph!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer said:


> Eeeep! I'm so confused!!! Today, I am only having minimal brown spotting. I've changed yesterday's entry to spotting too, and it makes more sense with my temperatures still high. Only, I was having a bright red discharge last night, but not much of a flow I don't think.
> 
> So, I'm going to carry on calling this cycle #2 off the Pill, until I get a proper period!! Humph!

I had similar to this last cycle, started spotting really early, and had really heavy red spotting, so much that I thought AF had come, followed by a couple more days of not much...I just put it all down as spotting until I actually had proper flow. My temp hadn't dropped either...I was thinking it might have been IB, but then my temp did drop and AF came. Rubbish, isn't it? :hugs: On the plus side, at least your LP isn't as short as you were worried it was.


----------



## kiki04

Oh I just had 2 days in a row of lower temps (not low but on my low side this month) so maybe a +OPK later today? :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Nope... still negative :brat:


----------



## kiki04

Oh I just tested at 11:00 at night and got 2 lines and it is almost positive! I am sure of it tomorrow I will get a positive!! :happydance: Such a relief... I was getting worried there for a bit. I am thinking maybe it is my meds I am on that just delayed OV this month but at least I know its coming :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Woohoo Krissy! I'm so happy for you! :D

My chart's gone all weird, FF gave me dotted crosshairs, but it says I'm 3DPO which is not at all right, I'm sure I only oved yesterday. I think it's because I had higher temps yesterday and the day before, but that's only because it was the weekend and I had a lie-in! FF is saying I oved before my LH surge!  Maybe it will correct itself in a couple of days? What do you think?

And, I just fell down the stairs :dohh: Only the last three or so, but my on-call phone went and I was coming down the stairs in the dark reading the message and misjudged when the bottom was. I think I'll have bruised elbows and toes later. Owwww!


----------



## smawfl

Morning all

I have a big temp rise this morning, surely not OV already?! It's usually around CD 16!


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies, well iv had some really bad news last night and iv been up all night, my grandad was taken to intensive care last night and i was there all night i didnt come home this morning until i had to take kids to school, its not looking good for him he is very sick and his heart is failing and all from a fucking chest infection he got last week, i keep thinking to myself "i cant lose him over an infection it just isnt right" he has serious lung and heart problems on a good day but this infection has just taken over his body and he is now in an induced coma fighting for his life literally, i cant think straight, im waiting for my mother in law to come for baby and im going back to him, everyone keeps telling me to sleep but i cant, when i close my eyes i see him there with all those tubes, machines and wires iv never seen him like this in my life and im so scared :sad2:


----------



## smawfl

Charliemarina said:


> morning ladies, well iv had some really bad news last night and iv been up all night, my grandad was taken to intensive care last night and i was there all night i didnt come home this morning until i had to take kids to school, its not looking good for him he is very sick and his heart is failing and all from a fucking chest infection he got last week, i keep thinking to myself "i cant lose him over an infection it just isnt right" he has serious lung and heart problems on a good day but this infection has just taken over his body and he is now in an induced coma fighting for his life literally, i cant think straight, im waiting for my mother in law to come for baby and im going back to him, everyone keeps telling me to sleep but i cant, when i close my eyes i see him there with all those tubes, machines and wires iv never seen him like this in my life and im so scared :sad2:

Hugs... so sorry hope he pulls through!!


----------



## kiki04

OMG Patsy Im so sorry hun :cry: I wish there was something I could do to help but I'm so far away :cry:


----------



## Dimples81

:hugs::hugs:


Charliemarina said:


> morning ladies, well iv had some really bad news last night and iv been up all night, my grandad was taken to intensive care last night and i was there all night i didnt come home this morning until i had to take kids to school, its not looking good for him he is very sick and his heart is failing and all from a fucking chest infection he got last week, i keep thinking to myself "i cant lose him over an infection it just isnt right" he has serious lung and heart problems on a good day but this infection has just taken over his body and he is now in an induced coma fighting for his life literally, i cant think straight, im waiting for my mother in law to come for baby and im going back to him, everyone keeps telling me to sleep but i cant, when i close my eyes i see him there with all those tubes, machines and wires iv never seen him like this in my life and im so scared :sad2:

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm so sorry Patsy, I hope he fights it off...will be thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OK so I did an OPK last night and there was 2 obvious lines, yet not POS yet. I tested today at noon and it was about the same... fingers crossed when I get home from work around 5 it is a raging BIG FAT POSITIVE OPK! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> OK so I did an OPK last night and there was 2 obvious lines, yet not POS yet. I tested today at noon and it was about the same... fingers crossed when I get home from work around 5 it is a raging BIG FAT POSITIVE OPK! :happydance:

Fingers crossed for you!

I discarded my high temp from Saturday and it's taken my crosshairs away, I'll see what it has to say with tomorrow's temp. I wouldn't normally interfere with my chart, but I really don't think I oved the day before my positive opk and two days before ov pains, do you?! My post-ov temps are usually above 36.5, too, and I haven't had any that high yet. :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Yeah that doesnt make any sense and I find it odd that FF would give you crosshairs BEFORE your +OPK :shrug: Thats just weird. I would have done the same thing with that temp and I have played around with a chart before. :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

OMG it was negative again :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Awwww, Krissy :hugs: is it still nearly positive? Maybe you're just building up slowly?

I re-did my temp this morning, first it was 36.44, then I did it again and it was 36.60. I think I have been leaving it too long before putting it under my tongue...I've not been switching the light on so I've just been guessing when it's ready, and that's what I did the first time, but the second time I did have the light on. Growl! 

FF is still adamant I oved on CD14, but I'm sure it was CD16. I suppose all I can do is wait til AF comes, and see from my LP what the right date was. I think I'm just going to write this cycle off as a bad job, lol!


----------



## Charliemarina

morning ladies, no change in my grandad yet but he is not getting worse which is defo a good sign, they think his recent chest infection has gotten out of control and putting strain on his already weak heart and lungs (was a chest infection) this is why they have induced a coma so he can completely rest without even having to breath for himself.

the question is now is weather he can fight the infection, his immune system is nearly non existent so antibiotics will only do so much as they need the immune system to help them along the way so its taking its time for my grandad but id say there working otherwise he would be getting ill'er if anything but hes not :) just hoping we hear theres some improvement today :thumbup:

well ladies today af came and quite a big one again :( but yay for 12 day LP not bad for first true ov cycle :)


----------



## kiki04

Well I am glad your grandad isn't declining! Thats a good thing :thumbup: Here's to hoping that the induced coma helps for a full recovery :hugs:

And Patsy that was a pretty good cycle! A definitive O and a 31 day cycle... not bad :thumbup: 

Kate your chart confuzzles me :wacko: How can it show crosshairs before the +OPK is beyond me :shrug:

And my cycle... getting the feeling its annovulatory because even FF shows my latest O is cd19 :shrug: I normally have crosshairs by now and yet still have no thermal shift or +OPK :( This sucks :brat:

And you know the really messed up part.... usually my temps have seemed erradic... up and down up and down... this month they are finally holding steady, and ahve an actual "range" they are staying in of only a couple decimal places... and the one month my temps stay consistant... is the one month I DONT ov?! WTF?!


----------



## kiki04

OMG you guys I just got a call that my uncle/god father is in the hospital. He was recently diagnosed with stage 4 cancer and had begun chemo. Last night he woke up to go to the bathroom and he started vomitting blood. Then he blacked out and collapsed. He was rushed to the emergency room last night :cry: I am sitting here at work in tears but can't leave cuz I am the only one here :brat: I have my dad and brother on high alert to keep me updated when they hear something but this is soooo hard to sit here and wait :cry: He is SUCH an amazing man :cry: Please pray for him to pull through this :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhh, Krissy, that's sad. :( I hope he feels better soon, my love. At least he's in the best place. :hugs:

Thinking of you and your grandad too, Patsy.


----------



## Charliemarina

update on my grandad ladies and im afraid its not good news :(

ok im going to explain from the start so u guys understand why this was missed ....

6 months ago my grandad had a defibralator fitted into his heart, it acts like a pacemaker BUT it also will shock the heart if it suddenly stops a bit like paddles that hospitals and ambulances use, this was fitted for help with his heart beat and for if his heart ever stops or goes tachicardic then it will shock the heart back to usual rhythm or at least it will try too, so technically a heart attack shouldnt ever happen with this device in place working properly.

so sunday night he calls my sister in law and asks her to take him to hosp coz the ambulance will only take him to the hosp he dont like he said he felt very breathless and to hurry...... by time she got there he was gasping for breath and could barely get into the car, once in the car his arm started to go bright red just 1 arm and no other part of his body at this point he was barely concious, she took him into A&E where he then collapsed and he was then intubated immediately and put into an induced coma....NOW they checke dhis heart machine and no data came back that it was activated or that anything was actually wrong with his heart but his heart was failing BADLY.

so for 3 days now they have been fighting what they thought was an infection.....well its not he DID have a heart attack just as i said he did and they never listened :(

they took blood this morning after finally agreeing that maybe the machine is not working or wrong and checked him for heart attack the results were staggering :( it was very clear a heart attack had taken place but what is confusing them is to why his heart didnt stop but it may as well have done dropping to 20bpm :(

they are now transferring him to the best heart hospital in the country which is not far from my house, im so happy he is so close id hate not seeing him everyday, he is still in the coma and wont be woken tomorrow as planned :( there is no improvement and this morning he was at a critical stage again so i really dont know whats going to happen now, i just hope his heart is fixable but after 3 heart attacks over 30 years and being a heavy heavy smoker with a weak heart anyway he chances dont look good but im not giving up on him yet no chance i want him home well and alive again :sad2:

Krissy babe if u want to chat i honestly know ur pain right now, i havent eaten in 2 days only 2 slim fast milk shakes :( xxx :hugs: hunny xxx


----------



## kiki04

So I had a big temp drop this morning... maybe today I will get a +opk? :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

I have had 3 consecutive high temps so FF gave me cross hairs, I think I OV'd early this month.. eeek! We BD 3 days before my supposed OV.. we aren't supposed to be TTC until my next cycle so seriously symptom spotting ATM!


----------



## smawfl

The cross hairs are dashed though, so I don't think FF is certain?


----------



## kiki04

Wow thats an early OV!!


----------



## smawfl

kiki04 said:


> Wow thats an early OV!!

I know :wacko:

Which is why I thought I was in a 'safe' period!

Hmm I think it might be due to stress.. had a worrying potential burglary earlier in the month and really shook me up :wacko:


----------



## gaiagirl

Woah smawfl! That is early...and your timing was actually pretty ideal if you have OV! I know you weren't meant to try until Jan, did you use anything? 

Any chance you have a fever/cold/infection of any sort?

Have you been using OPK's at all? Eeeek!


----------



## smawfl

gaiagirl said:


> Woah smawfl! That is early...and your timing was actually pretty ideal if you have OV! I know you weren't meant to try until Jan, did you use anything?
> 
> Any chance you have a fever/cold/infection of any sort?
> 
> Have you been using OPK's at all? Eeeek!

Eeek! 

No we didn't use anything as I thought I was "safe" - as I usually OV around CD16!

I was pretty stressed and as I was on hol I wasn't taking my temp at exactly the same time which could explain it.

No I haven't been using OPK..

I guess I'll have to wait and see!!


----------



## kiki04

So I got an update on my uncle... the blood he was throwing up is from 2 ulcers found in his stomache. They dont know if it is from the chemo or the meds he is on but the sent him for emergency surgery to cauterize them and then gave him blood transfusions cuz he lost so much blood. Apparently he has his color back today and seems to be doing better. They will be keeping him in for monitoring and will try to get him to eat something tomorrow morning and see how that goes. I am going with my dad tonight to go visit him. I hope he gets better soon and can be home for xmas... and then kick this cancers ass :grr:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sounds promising, Krissy. :) It's good he's had a transfusion and is feeling better.


----------



## kiki04

Thanks :thumbup:

Hey I see you made it to an 11 day LP :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes!! :D Better than 9, that's for sure. ;)

Again, it looks like I'll have a 3-4 day AF too!


----------



## puppymom

Just curious if anyone ever takes their temp in the evening as well just to see what the difference is between your waking temp and after a day of being up and about. If so, what type of difference do you see? I took mine tonight out of curiousity, and it was around 0.3 of a degree (F) higher than in the morning.


----------



## kiki04

I never have :shrug: I have however been POAS with my OPK's 3 times a day at 1pm, 5 pm and about 10pm :rofl:


----------



## puppymom

haha, yeah, I said I would never do OPKs unless I wasn't falling pregnant once TTC, however not even 1 full cycle off the pill and I'm already thinking about trying! Curiousity might get the best of me... but I will still try and hold off as long as I can!


----------



## kiki04

OMG I just got a dark line on my OPK... BUT the thing is I am having a VERY hard time decifering if it is + or not.. its close... VERY close but I just dont know yet! :dohh: I have even had OH staring at it trying to figure out if it is + or not :rofl:


----------



## smawfl

Another high temp for me this morning, but still cross hairs! Totally confused by this cycle!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Post a pic, Krissy! We'll have a go. :D

puppymom, there's no use fighting it. You'll have to join us! :haha: Get some cheap ones from eBay!!

So, only a small amount of brown spotting so far today! I'm sort of worried about my 3 day periods - it doesn't seem like it's very heavy on any day, so I worry that I don't have enough lining to one day host a fertilised egg! :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

mrsswaffer said:


> Post a pic, Krissy! We'll have a go. :D
> 
> puppymom, there's no use fighting it. You'll have to join us! :haha: Get some cheap ones from eBay!!
> 
> So, only a small amount of brown spotting so far today! I'm sort of worried about my 3 day periods - it doesn't seem like it's very heavy on any day, so I worry that I don't have enough lining to one day host a fertilised egg! :shrug:

I've been having 3 day periods for alomost a year now.. i think it started when I started taking folic acid and EPO. not sure it there's a link or not but having looked into it it's not too uncommon


----------



## puppymom

A friend of mine ended up having quite short periods as well, as had no problems conceiving her 3 lovely children.


----------



## kiki04

mrsswaffer said:


> Post a pic, Krissy! We'll have a go. :D
> 
> puppymom, there's no use fighting it. You'll have to join us! :haha: Get some cheap ones from eBay!!
> 
> So, only a small amount of brown spotting so far today! I'm sort of worried about my 3 day periods - it doesn't seem like it's very heavy on any day, so I worry that I don't have enough lining to one day host a fertilised egg! :shrug:

Well going by my temp this morning.. Im thinking that was a pos test yesterday! :rofl:

For your 3 day cycles... mine have ALWAYS been 3 days and only since having kids am I now more of a 4 but thats more so just spotting but yet a little more then spotting so its still AF IYKWIM?


----------



## Charliemarina

you girls are lucky mine last 6-7 days always have :( day 3 today and still pretty heavy :(


----------



## LovingMyLife

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been around lately. I finished my first cycle off the pill and was quite impressed :thumbup: I don't like the start of new cycles since there is nothing to look at on FF! (I still find myself looking at it multiple times a day:blush:). I am still amazed that taking your temps each morning can tell you so much about your body. 

I also found that this AF was very light compared to what it was on the pill. I am hoping its stays that way!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

LovingMyLife said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I haven't been around lately. I finished my first cycle off the pill and was quite impressed :thumbup: I don't like the start of new cycles since there is nothing to look at on FF! (I still find myself looking at it multiple times a day:blush:). I am still amazed that taking your temps each morning can tell you so much about your body.
> 
> I also found that this AF was very light compared to what it was on the pill. I am hoping its stays that way!

Me too! I find myself checking my chart repeatedly, especially at the start of a cycle, like something's going to appear there all of a sudden :dohh:

And I don't know what I did before charting, how did I manage without knowing what my body was doing??? I was lucky that my cycles were regular before being on the pill, so it wasn't too bad but it was still a bit :argh: if AF was late.

I came off cerazette a few years ago and was not on any hormonal BC for a few months, and found my AFs were hideous, so painful and heavy, so I started taking the combined pill. They were fine on that, but then they stopped making the brand I used and the replacement I was prescribed turned me into PMTzilla, so I stopped early this year, and my AFs have been great since (well, not :happydance::cloud9: great, but you know, lol), not particularly heavy, long, or painful. I hope they stay like this!


----------



## kiki04

I check my own chart all the time :dohh:

Right now I am 3dpo with some random spotting :shrug: Its only when I wipe, there is slight pink :shrug: It could be O bleeding as I did have o cramps this month which I never get. I always get that sharp O pain, but this was crampiness IYKWIM. Either that or my desperate plee for a BFP and its IB :rofl: Which I have never had before... basically I never ever get random spotting. So it can be OB or IB :rofl: 

Oh man I am pathetic arent I? :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, fingers crossed for IB, Krissy!

Again with the REALLY sore boobs! They were like this last cycle too, from CD9 until AF came, and this cycle they've been like it since CD14...so a few days before ov in both cases. It's at the point where hubby has to be really careful giving me a cuddle, as if they get compressed they really hurt. Is this normal?? I can't remember what they were like when I was last off the pill (it was years ago, 2007 maybe), and obviously I didn't get it on the pill, or in my first few pill-free cycles this year.

Going to soak them in a hot bath...!


----------



## kiki04

Thats so weird that you get so sensitive every cycle like that now :wacko: And for so long! Its not like just around AF.. I have no idea hun :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

On the Pill, I'd get sore and enlarged boobs before AF, but now - nothing. I always used to get hot flushes with AF too, but last cycle I had nothing and this cycle, on CD1, I got one hot flush. I also had to take paracetamol for cramps, and that never happened on BCP; I'd get cramps, but not really bad ones.

Sunday!!!! I'm enjoying my weekend off after 9 consecutive days at work. :)


----------



## puppymom

So, I'm on day 34 of my first cycle off the pill, and it seems, if everything was done right, I am 5 DPO right now. I'm hoping my LP is average, and that my next cycle isn't quite as long! I also don't know if I actually ovulated or not, but I"m not too worried yet. I didn't use OPKs at all, so there's no way to know 100% sure. Either way, I'm just happy that it appears I should expect AF soonish, and can then start my next cycle!


----------



## kiki04

Wow you ovulated on cd29... thats crazy! I thought my cd23 was oober late lol At least you have an idea of where things are headed though :thumbup: I have no clue why I ov'd so late this cycle :shrug: Haven't been on BC or anything :shrug:


----------



## smawfl

Oh goodness, FF has shifted my OV date again, I really must have confused it this month - I've had 3 sets of cross hairs!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I'm getting good at this. :) Looking at my chart overlay last night, and my temperatures on CD8, I predicted this morning's temperature would be 36.1(+something), and it was 36.13. :D

puppymom, OPKs aren't 100% accurate either. They only detect a surge of LH, not that you have/haven't ovulated. Temperature shifts confirm ovulation for sure. :)


----------



## puppymom

kiki04 said:


> Wow you ovulated on cd29... thats crazy! I thought my cd23 was oober late lol At least you have an idea of where things are headed though :thumbup: I have no clue why I ov'd so late this cycle :shrug: Haven't been on BC or anything :shrug:

Yeah, I know - but I'm not totally shocked as this was my first cycle off the pill. I"m guess (hoping?) that the next few will become shorter as my body regulates.



mrsswaffer said:


> puppymom, OPKs aren't 100% accurate either. They only detect a surge of LH, not that you have/haven't ovulated. Temperature shifts confirm ovulation for sure. :)

You're right, that was my mistake! Even the temperature shift isn't 100%, however like you said, is more accurate in confirming it! It may have helped me determine what my body was trying to do during the cycle, as I think it may have tried to ovulate several time previously without success!


----------



## kiki04

mrsswaffer said:


> Hehe! I'm getting good at this. :) Looking at my chart overlay last night, and my temperatures on CD8, I predicted this morning's temperature would be 36.1(+something), and it was 36.13. :D

Wow thats awesome! I cant predict my temps like that at all. I know a "range" but not an accurate temp :shrug:



puppymom said:


> You're right, that was my mistake! Even the temperature shift isn't 100%, however like you said, is more accurate in confirming it! It may have helped me determine what my body was trying to do during the cycle, as I think it may have tried to ovulate several time previously without success!

Well at least you finally did O...and first cycle off BC yet! Thats not bad :thumbup:

AFM-My temps are so low this month! I dont get it...I had some big dip today so here is to hoping it goes back up tomorrow and not stay low for AF to arrive and be some crazy short LP :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Kate.....Patsy??? Are you ladies alright? You seem to have both vanished :cry:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, where are our girlies? I hope they're both okay. :(

So, I bought myself another pregnancy prediction. :p This time, from Panrosa. It's in my sig. :) For the detailed version, see my WTT journal.

My prediction for tomorrow's temp is to be around the 36.2(+something) mark. Maybe 36.27, something like that. Haha! I'm setting myself up for a fall here. :haha:


----------



## kiki04

So based on MY calculations...you will be pg with a boy next month... have him late sept, but be pg late october with a girl when boy is 1 month old. Then that girl would be born early June (a bit early) so you can get pg late june with another girl when first girl is 1 month old. Then you will finally take a bit of a break... good lord woman! And have another girl down the road.. must be a surprise baby as you got down and busy so much you must have been done having so many so close together :rofl: You said you were done with those 3 and then in 2016 its a SURPRISE! YOU'RE PG!" :rofl:

For the first three, you will have a newborn, a 9 month old and a 1.5 year old :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

:rofl: :rofl: Hahahahahahaha!! Yes, that is exactly how it will be. ;) What's wrong with that? It's my destiny!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: I can so admit I would NOT be jealous of you :rofl: I want more babies... but not that close together! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm here, lovelies, sorry I'm being a bit crap...I'm just being stressy (see my journal...), and a bit rubbish the past couple of days. Just wishing things were a bit different so I wouldn't have to squash the really intense broodiness I've been feeling.

Still got lovely high temps though, now I've sorted the thermometer glitch. AF due Saturday-ish, if I was correct about my ov date. If FF was right it'll be due Thursday-ish. I'm sure I'm right!

Hope everyone is ok <3


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Bex, I am so tempted to get a prediction, but I'm scared it'll put an idea in my head...I don't believe in the whole psychic/fortune-telling thing at all, but if someone puts it into my head that I'll conceive/give birth in a particular month, I worry I'll get fixated on it...:dohh: is that silly?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Not at all! It's the idea of it all, I'm sure. A self-fulfilling prophecy. If someone tells you you will conceived in x amount of months, you will probably (maybe without realising) do everything to make it happen. This is why I was so shocked about my first prediction about getting pregnant in Jan 2012 - NEXT MONTH. I _know_ that will never happen, but it's fun to dream anyway. ;)

So, that's also a reason I got the second prediction - to see if it was in any way similar to the first (by someone different). But it's completely different! So, I just take them with a pinch of salt, but it's still nice to have the daydreaming. :)

EDIT - Sorry for my weird wording. I just got in from work, and am typing my thoughts as they come!


----------



## kiki04

No Bex.. it will happen... we already have your life path figured out for the next few years :rofl: 

Kate- Im sorry you are having a hard time with things lately :hugs: Next summer will be here before you know it!! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I'm here, lovelies, sorry I'm being a bit crap...I'm just being stressy (see my journal...), and a bit rubbish the past couple of days. Just wishing things were a bit different so I wouldn't have to squash the really intense broodiness I've been feeling.
> 
> Still got lovely high temps though, now I've sorted the thermometer glitch. AF due Saturday-ish, if I was correct about my ov date. If FF was right it'll be due Thursday-ish. I'm sure I'm right!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok <3

So what if she shows on friday? Then who's right? 

:rofl:

I have no idea when mine will show because I o'd so late. I dont know if she will come on time and give me a shorter LP... usually about 14 days, if she comes on time it will be about 10. Or if I will have my normal LP and she doesnt show til like cd 37-38 or something :shrug: If she comes on time I am expecting her on sunday. We could be cycle buddies again Kate! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

I got my 2 decimal thermometer in the mail today :happydance:


----------



## puppymom

kiki04 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> I'm here, lovelies, sorry I'm being a bit crap...I'm just being stressy (see my journal...), and a bit rubbish the past couple of days. Just wishing things were a bit different so I wouldn't have to squash the really intense broodiness I've been feeling.
> 
> Still got lovely high temps though, now I've sorted the thermometer glitch. AF due Saturday-ish, if I was correct about my ov date. If FF was right it'll be due Thursday-ish. I'm sure I'm right!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok <3
> 
> So what if she shows on friday? Then who's right?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I have no idea when mine will show because I o'd so late. I dont know if she will come on time and give me a shorter LP... usually about 14 days, if she comes on time it will be about 10. Or if I will have my normal LP and she doesnt show til like cd 37-38 or something :shrug: If she comes on time I am expecting her on sunday. We could be cycle buddies again Kate! :happydance:Click to expand...

From everything that I have come across up until now, your LP really doesn't change from cycle to cycle (give or take a day or so). Of course, I'm sure this would change as a cycle is regulating after coming off BCP.


----------



## kiki04

Yes thats right... your LP usually stays an average amount of days... however I dont normally ovulate on cd23 so thats why I am unsure of what this cycle is going to do :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

Still waiting to see how long my LP will be... this part is tough - I want to know exactly when AF will be here so I'm ready!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Krissy, my LP has been pretty much the same give or take a day or so whether my cycle's been 26 days or 42 days, so I'd assume your normal LP length, I'd imagine.

If :witch: shows on Friday, me and FF are both wrong! :haha:

Having cramps in my pelvis and tops of legs, not sure if it's AF approaching or the IBS...it doesn't really feel like either. Perhaps I caught a chill yesterday. Whatever they are I'd like them to go away and leave me in peace!


----------



## Charliemarina

ok this post is regarding the message krissy left for us all, i have some explaining of my own on this topic too lol ok here goes.....

well i was just about to send a simular message myself lol

only difference is im not starting early coz im not starting at all ttc, its something iv been thinking about for a while hence not being online so much and having to deal with my grandad being ill too, i just feel i should concerntrate on a career, if i have another baby i will be at least 33 before i can even start to think about that.

OH isnt so keen on not having more but i just dont feel like i need or want to do it again now, i have 3 beautiful babies thats good enough for me and adding more will make working in future alot harder for me and if i totally honest we cannot afford another child unless im working which isnt going to work .

so im going on the pill (microgynon) see how it goes if i have probs then back to charting it will be im finishing this cycle so u can stalk my chart till then but after that i dont see a point in doing it no more as i know i wont be oving on the pill, but i realllllly wanna stick about with u girls will miss u otherwise but as krissy says if it not ok just let us know xxx


----------



## kiki04

Oh Patsy :( This makes me very sad :( I know you are making a decision what you feel is best for your family... I just wanted to eventually be bump buddies with you :( But absolutely please stick around! We can 'pretend' you are waiting :haha:


----------



## kiki04

On a side note- I am wondering if I even really did O this month or if I got a late surge, then nothing got released. My temps seem so low!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aww, that's okay Patsy, you can still stalk our charts. It'll be sad not having another chart to stalk, but I do feel like we've all become good friends with or without the charts, so definitely stay! :) :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

So I have noticed that the last few cycles... they have all been different! Each month my chart seems to do something different... how the heck am I supposed to find a pattern this way :brat:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, Patsy, I'm sad for you, but it sounds like you are doing what is right for you and your family at the moment. As long as it is not too hard for you I'd love you to stay :hugs: I'd miss you if you left!


----------



## Charliemarina

hey ladies thanks you all so much i really do wanna stick around but didnt wanna step on anyones toes as such lol i will gladly still stalk your charts and defiantly here if anyone wants any advise lol.

i dont feel bad by the decision coz a career is something im very serious about and i do want one i want to give our family more not deprive them of stuff which is defiantly what id being doing realistically so im happy with the decision :)

me and OH also have a few things to work through, i cant say im happy in this relationship and am hoping that things change soon as i cant go on much longer the way we are :( im sure we will be fine though xx but also another good reason to not/delay TTC xx


----------



## kiki04

Well it looks like you are doing well with your weight loss too!!! Way to go! :thumbup:

So riddle me this? Did I ovulate or didn't I? I got my surge, temp shot up, but very quickly receeded back down to my coverline and is lingering there. I am unsure if I O'd or not... or just got a surge and no egg was released :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> *Well it looks like you are doing well with your weight loss too!!! Way to go!* :thumbup:
> 
> So riddle me this? Did I ovulate or didn't I? I got my surge, temp shot up, but very quickly receeded back down to my coverline and is lingering there. I am unsure if I O'd or not... or just got a surge and no egg was released :shrug:

i am hun and thank you im already dropping a dress size :dance:, i lost a bit to much this last 12 days in 10 days i lost 7lb (half a stone) thats not very healthy and is due to the stress im under with my grandad he is still very much in a bad way and i just cannot bare to eat feeling the way i do right now im barely having 2 slim fast shakes a day and no meals :( i really am trying to eat but im having trouble stomaching liquids let alone foods :(


----------



## puppymom

kiki04 said:


> Well it looks like you are doing well with your weight loss too!!! Way to go! :thumbup:
> 
> So riddle me this? Did I ovulate or didn't I? I got my surge, temp shot up, but very quickly receeded back down to my coverline and is lingering there. I am unsure if I O'd or not... or just got a surge and no egg was released :shrug:

Yeah, your chart is interesting! I wonder if there was something else going on that cause the couple of higher temps? I was also thinking that perhaps your cover line was higher than it should be, but either way, if you compare your temps now, to the ones last cycle, they are the temps you generally seem to have before you ovulate... hmmm.

On that note - I have made it to LP day 10 so far - happy about that!


----------



## kiki04

Hell even FF is confused by my chart this month! This morning it turned my solid crosshairs to dotted ones AND lowered my coverline :rofl:

And :happydance: for a 10 day LP! Thats important :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That is a kind of batty chart, Krissy, fingers crossed for something a bit clearer next cycle :hugs:...still, it does look like you oved, your temps just didn't go as high.

I am a total idiot. I convinced myself that my dodgy tummy meant I was pregnant, I just had this constant ache in my pelvis that didn't feel like AF or IBS, I've felt totally nauseated the past couple of days, have really had to force myself to eat, and I am going to the loo A LOT. Also, I hadn't spotted at all, and I usually start spotting a few days before AF comes. So I couldn't help myself, I POAS when I got in this evening after holding my pee all afternoon. BFN, of course, and when I wiped, I had a bit of spotting, just very faint pink, but definitely blood. So, I'm just having a bad IBS flare, that's all, ad AF will probably come tomorrow, on schedule. I usually feel the pain from IBS under my ribs on the right, it's unusual for me to feel it in my pelvis, and with the other 'symptoms', I was getting my hopes up.

I've been semi-relieved before at getting BFNs, but this time...I'm just gutted. I know we're not ready, we still need to save up, yada yada yada, but...:cry:


----------



## puppymom

I had a thought that it might lower your coverline - if you did ovulate, it seems that you might expect AF tomorrow??


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Wow, Krissy, that was quite a temp drop! Looks like AF is on her way, I would imagine you did ovulate, definitely, there's a definite biphasic pattern there. We will be cycle buddies - my temp dropped this morning and I'm spotting so expecting AF today.

Hopefully now you have your 2 decimal places thermometer your charts won't be so all over the place, I'm really interested to see, actually, and will be stalking your chart like mad this cycle :haha::ninja:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well...! I had a great night out with my workmates last night, but I got home at 3am! :wine:

I temped today, but I had already been up to the loo beforehand, so my temp was 36.61. I know I didn't ovulate yesterday (I have had no symptoms), so I'm discarding this morning's temperature! :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

Wow Kate this is just such a bang on cycle for you! Your body knows what its doing for sure :happydance: And feel free to be an oober chart stalker this month! :dance: I hope the next one gives me some sanity back :rofl:

Puppy- So far no AF :shrug: I threw some pads/tampons in my purse going to work yesterday thinking she might come... nope, nada! Woke up this morning thinking she would be here... NOPE! :nope: I just wanna know whats going on already and move onto a new cycle :rofl:

Bex...where did you guys go? What did ya do? :coffee: Alcohol will most definately shoot your temp through the roof, then add waking before temping, yeah I would discard it as well :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

We all met in a pub where one of the consultants had hired out a private area, so we stayed there for a bit and then when mostly everyone had left, one of our doctors said they were going to a house party. :) So, me and two other nurses from the ward went to that party until 2:30am!

We did a lot of drinking - I actually lost count of how many drinks I have, but I don't feel hungover today; just tired! But sleeping until 10am definitely helped. :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Krissy, I hope she shows for you! I'm still very light, barely more than spotting, but I've put it down as 'light', so on to CD1 today, my new chart is so boooooring! :haha: I hope it doesn't do what it did last cycle and stop and start, though, I want the :witch: gone for Christmas!

Random question for you, ladies - clearly I know drinking wine is well out when pg, but is *cooking* with it ok? Me and hubby have a 'sausage and mushroom in red wine' recipe (this question came to mind because we're having this tonight) that calls for a fair bit of wine, but it cooks at bubbling temperature for about 15-20 mins...is this enough to burn off the alcohol? We also put it in lasagne, but could omit that if required! I wonder if you can get non-alcoholic wine? :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Sounds like a definitely throw caution to the wind kinda night Bex... glad you had a good time! :thumbup:

Kate cooking with wine is perfectly fine when pg because the alcohol cooks out but the flavour remains... thats all :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Kate cooking with wine is perfectly fine when pg because the alcohol cooks out but the flavour remains... thats all :happydance:

:dance: That rocks! Thank you for that, I do love cooking with wine, glad I won't have to avoid recipes with it in while pg :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

It was a really lovely night, because I was totally free. :) I know it sounds bad, but sometimes it's nice not to have to worry about DH. He had gone to his parents' for the night, so I was able to get home whenever I wanted, because I knew no-one was at home waiting for me. :)


----------



## kiki04

Still no AF ladies?! WTF??? How do I have two days of super low temps and yet she still hasnt shown up? Usually the day I get the plummet I get at least spotting, if not AF. Now 2 days of mega low temps and no AF yet? UGH! When is my body going to get a freakin CLUE?! :brat:


----------



## puppymom

kiki04 said:


> Still no AF ladies?! WTF??? How do I have two days of super low temps and yet she still hasnt shown up? Usually the day I get the plummet I get at least spotting, if not AF. Now 2 days of mega low temps and no AF yet? UGH! When is my body going to get a freakin CLUE?! :brat:

Yeah, from your previous patterns, I was sure you were going to see AF today. I"m stumped. So maybe that was your body trying to ovulate... curious to see what happens in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hopefully you will see AF today, Krissy...that is weird that she hasn't showed up yet :(

I just had the BEST toast and honey I have ever had in my life. It was the perfect breakfast :D There's frost outside, it's chilly, but we have the heating on (it was 16.5C in the house when we got up, brrrr!), and we're bundled up warm. All I need now is not to have cramps...but I've had some painkillers and am feeling pleasantly woozy so it's not too bad at the moment. Maybe another cup of tea would be good too... :D

Just the last few Christmas cards to write out now, for our neighbours (by way of introducing ourselves, we've only seen our immediate next-doors on either side, not had a peek at the other 3 yet), one present to wrap, shopping list to write for baking supplies which I'll pick up on Wednesday, and my friend's coming over later with two chests of drawers for us (and a mahoosive baby bump that makes me SO broody every time I see her! :haha:). Also need to give the bathroom a quick once-over, and finish the laundry, but otherwise a lovely lazy day lies in store :dance:

What's everyone doing today?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I am going to make a lovely beef and Guinness stew with dumplings! I made it last week with my mum, so today will be my first time unsupervised! Eeeep!


----------



## kiki04

Oh sounds delish Bex! Have some for me :haha:

My goodness that is an awful cold temp to wake up to in the house Kate! :o You have sparked my desire to have peanut butter and honey toast. That does sound like a perfect b/f on a lazy day :thumbup:

Puppy when are you planning on moving over to TTC?

AFM- Look at todays temp :haha: Sooo ridiculous :haha: BUT that was taken one hour later then usual so if tomorrows (which will be taken at my normal time) is back down I am going to discard todays :haha:


----------



## puppymom

kiki04 said:


> Puppy when are you planning on moving over to TTC?
> 
> AFM- Look at todays temp :haha: Sooo ridiculous :haha: BUT that was taken one hour later then usual so if tomorrows (which will be taken at my normal time) is back down I am going to discard todays :haha:

Is there something that would have caused those 2 lower temps? Perhaps those ones are meant to be up there?? I am very interested in seeing what the next couple of days brings for you!

As for moving over to TTC, it will be around May-June (dependent upon what my cycles decide to do the next couple of months)! I would like to say March, but it would make the most sense for me job-wise to wait those couple of extra months!


----------



## kiki04

cd36 now :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

OMG FF took away my crosshairs completely now?!


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> OMG FF took away my crosshairs completely now?!

hunny i be honest it looks like a classic anov chart/cycle to me :( dont despair though hun honestly 2-3 anov cycles a year is normal for every woman u may or may not have them but if u do it surely normal babe xxx


----------



## kiki04

Well why is it so darn long? :brat:


----------



## puppymom

I hear ya on the long cycles! I'm still in my LP and awaiting AF any day now! Today is LP day 14, and I think I had some very light spotting today - but still no temp. drop. Funny how we just WANT AF now!


----------



## mrsswaffer

So, I got a positive OPK yesterday, and today (tested at 11am and 8:30pm today - both were positive)! I've never had a positive two days in a row... so I'm guessing tomorrow will be ov day? :shrug:

Also, WHERE IS MY EWCM??!! Again! I'm going to get dotted crosshairs again. :(


----------



## kiki04

I dont always get EWCM with O :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Well why is it so darn long? :brat:

because u havent oved babes anov cycles can go on for weeks until the body decides to bleed without help from hormones, af will come hun, i found my af after long anov cycles were pretty weird not heavy or anything just "different" but u should go on to have a normal cycle after that babes it really is normal and can last a while unfortunately, u never know though u may ov still just very very late xxxx


----------



## Charliemarina

mrsswaffer said:


> So, I got a positive OPK yesterday, and today (tested at 11am and 8:30pm today - both were positive)! I've never had a positive two days in a row... so I'm guessing tomorrow will be ov day? :shrug:
> 
> Also, WHERE IS MY EWCM??!! Again! I'm going to get dotted crosshairs again. :(

your ov day should be tomorrow hunny u may find the CM turs up then, also remember being on pill interferes with fertile CM seen as u took it for so long ur body is probably trying to work out what EWCM is, it will happen for u too hun, soon enough u be flooded with it and it will drive u bonkers :wacko:


as for me im now day 2 of BCP and spotting brown in my cm, not worried unless it turns red, doc said spotting for few days is def normal so im ok for now, after that jab though im very very cautious lol xxx


----------



## kiki04

Well last xmas AF showed up on CHRISTMAS DAY! :brat: Just my luck thats when she will show again :dohh:

What kind of BCP are you taking?


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Well last xmas AF showed up on CHRISTMAS DAY! :brat: Just my luck thats when she will show again :dohh:
> 
> What kind of BCP are you taking?



im taking microgynon 30 you take 21 pills consecutively then have a 7 day break for af he wanted to give me cerazzate but i said NO i dont agree with any BC that stops periods i feel its unhealthy :)


----------



## kiki04

I agree 1000000% that it is unhealthy. How can you have a healthy uterine lining when you DO eventually TTC when it hasn't shed the bad stuff in like years :shrug: Ugh makes me sick to think about it :sick:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I could be wrong, but I think the body reabsorbs the uterine lining on pills like Cerazette. :) But I agree that it's unhealthy. I once took my BCP continuously to miss one period, and I hated it!

I really hope I am swimming in EWCM soon, Pats!! Haha! :)


----------



## puppymom

Charliemarina said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Well why is it so darn long? :brat:
> 
> because u havent oved babes anov cycles can go on for weeks until the body decides to bleed without help from hormones, af will come hun, i found my af after long anov cycles were pretty weird not heavy or anything just "different" but u should go on to have a normal cycle after that babes it really is normal and can last a while unfortunately, u never know though u may ov still just very very late xxxxClick to expand...

Yep, TCOYF says it's not actually true AF after an anovulatory cycle (I would assume the same as what happens when on BC).


----------



## puppymom

So, LP day 15 - I have AF today, however my temp. didn't drop below my coverline yet. It could be because I had a horrible sleep last night, or it's just how my body is. TCOYF says that if AF comes and your temp. hasn't dropped below the coverline then count it as another LP day. So I'm assuming that CD 1 will officially start tomorrow. We'll see what next cycle brings, and if having AF before the temp. drop is a pattern or was just due to my sleep.


----------



## kiki04

We need a link to your chart... we love stalking in here :rofl:

I have officially confirmed anovulatory this cycle cuz it just way long and ridiculous... :dohh:


----------



## puppymom

So day 2 of AF, and so far thing actually seem lighter than they were when I was on the pill. Anyone else with this experience? I hope I'm not speaking too early here!


----------



## kiki04

Sorry can't help with that! Last time I was on BC was when I was a teenager :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

So far, it appears I only have spotting today... if that. This isn't normal for me, but neither is being off the pill! 2 days of AF and a day of spotting - hmmm.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have that!!! I'm now on Cycle #3 post pill, and both of my natural periods have been 3 days long! While I was on the pill, and before that, they were always 5-6 days long. :wacko:


----------



## BeesBella

My cycles have been varying recently and me and OH are going to start TTCing in 6-8 months so I have decided I am going to start temping, plus the fact I have to wake up at the same time everyday means I get more done in the day lol.
I was temping when I was TTCing back from nov 2010 until may 2011 so I know all the basics and I have a couple of thermometers. Just wondering if anyone's used Countdown to Pregnancy to chart because I've only used FF before.


----------



## puppymom

mrsswaffer said:


> I have that!!! I'm now on Cycle #3 post pill, and both of my natural periods have been 3 days long! While I was on the pill, and before that, they were always 5-6 days long. :wacko:

Oh right, now that you say that, I remember you discussing it! It's odd... and had me worried! 



BeesBella said:


> My cycles have been varying recently and me and OH are going to start TTCing in 6-8 months so I have decided I am going to start temping, plus the fact I have to wake up at the same time everyday means I get more done in the day lol.
> I was temping when I was TTCing back from nov 2010 until may 2011 so I know all the basics and I have a couple of thermometers. Just wondering if anyone's used Countdown to Pregnancy to chart because I've only used FF before.

I haven't used Countdown to Pregnancy, but do use FF as well as TCOYF. I wanted to use TCOYF because I have the book and that's what I refer to when I have questions, so I thought I'd just use both and compare!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Morning ladies :D 

HOLIDAYS! :dance: Hoping the last of the post-AF-spotting has gone (my AFs are also much shorter after coming off the pill, I think it's normal...though after coming off the minipill a few years ago they were horrific, so maybe it depends what you were using?)...had 4 days of AF and 3 days of spotting, so it'd be good if today was no spotting, lol. 

One of my friends had her baby yesterday, a little girl. I am soooooooo broooooooooody!

Just baking and going to see the in-laws today, hoping it won't be a particularly busy day ;)


----------



## mrsswaffer

One shift at work stands between me and Christmas!! Though, it should be a rather easy one because the doctors discharged most of the patients yesterday!!! :D Roll on 8:15pm!!


----------



## kiki04

I am sooo over this cycle! Just watch.. it will show up tomorrow on Christmas day just like it did last year :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Happy Christmas!

Hubby made me a picture! I'm using it as my avatar :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

My temps seem very steady this cycle, much less up and down than they usually are. Wonder why? Did the first opk of this cycle this evening, totally white negative, but am edging towards EWCM.

Getting impatient again, more in a longing sort of way than an angry way though, which is good. I think the influx of brand new babies and seeing kids on Christmas morning has something to do with that.

Also have been looking at maternity clothes on the M&S website :blush:...there's some really pretty things there! I wish I could buy some!


----------



## kiki04

I know the feeling! I am getting broodier by the day :dohh: I dont even want to wait for anything anymore... I just want to fast forward my life to the day I am holding my newborn baby :rofl:

Currently CD42 heading into CD43 but it looks like my body TRIED to OV and failed and now it may have tried again... lets see if this time was a success if my temps stay higher and higher from here :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, they are higher, aren't they? :dance: I hope so, lovely! I had that my first cycle charting, more with EWCM than temps though, I don't think my body really got that far, lol, but it did it in the end :D

Awake far too early today, really hungry, so I am going to grab something and go back to bed :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Your temps do seem alot more consistent this month!! Oh and I like your new ticker ;)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Krissy, I was wondering if anyone had spotted the change! It's not a definite, as we'll have to see how things are at the time, but it's the general idea, so just going with that for the moment! :dance:

Ooh, it does look like you managed an ov, doesn't it? Why are your crosshairs blue though? I don't think I've ever seen blue ones before!


----------



## kiki04

I just did a manual override to put it in myself as FF seems to have given up on me :rofl: When you do it manually it shows up blue.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohhhh, I was wondering about that! :)

There's not much going on with my chart at the moment. The normal luteal phase humdrum! This morning, I managed to temp secretly with my little brother and sister in bed with me! They were both fast asleep. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, Bex, you did the 1000th post in this thread! :dance:

stealth-temping :ninja: :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh wow, I did!!!! :happydance:

Except it says #1001 in the top right hand corner of my post. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh, the thing on the board itself is number of replies to the original post, I've just realised :dohh:...so Krissy did post #1000 :D

Another negative opk this evening but there's a very faint line there, so think I've caught it beginning to rise. Got EWCM now too :) Been very irritable all day, not sure if that's just the thought of going back to work tomorrow though :brat: :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I only had Christmas Day and Boxing Day off, so I went back today. Only, we had just 4 patients on the 36-bed ward, so I got sent home. :)


----------



## Charliemarina

afternoon ladies :wave: sorry not been on been so busy over xmas and now all kids off school and im trying to juggle childcare ad seeing my granddad as much as i can, he is still the same but is defo on the up :)

well update on me and well weird too lol

day 8 of microgynon and i have had no bleeding which is FAB considering EVERY other hormone birth control makes me bleed so im happy about that BUT OMG do i feel pregnant with them :haha: its crazy i have tender boobs nausea and tiredness, spoke to doc he agree im no way pregnant and that its just me getting used to the new hormones im even craving foods which aint helping my weight loss lol but im sure it will calm down by time iv used the next packet, i even took a preg test coz i was that convinced id somehow conceived on the pill and without ovulating lol think it was more fear of being preg that made me test but it was NEG :dance: wow never done a :dance: for a neg test b4 :rofl:

krissy hun i think u may have just oved hunny...i hate cycles like that leaving u in limbo not knowing anything but at least now it seems to have happened :)


----------



## kiki04

Great to see you Patsy!! :wave: Hopefully your body sorts out this new pill soon but you could send those preggie vibes over my way! :haha: 

I did an HPT cuz this cycle has been so long but it was so stark white it almost blinded me.. not even a hint of a line :dohh: A girl can always hold out that hope though right :haha: 

How was everyones Christmas? I hope you all got spoiled :xmas6:


----------



## kiki04

Well to me it looks like my body tried YET AGAIN to Ov on cd38 but failed attempt #2 as my temps are steadily declining each day again :brat: I have no clue what is going on but it is starting to depress me :cry: I should be approaching ovulation for a new cycle by now... instead still waiting novembers to end! :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Look what I found for you guys :rofl:

https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/7246/chartstalker.gif


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

LOL :D That is funny! Might have to add that to my siggy ;)

Puzzled by my opks, since I started them for this cycle on CD10, they've either been totally negative or had just the faintest hint of pink...I'm sure in previous cycles I've had definite lines, but paler than the control while building up to ov. except for last cycle, when I had totally negative for several days and then they suddenly went positive. What is going on? Is this normal?

Might see about an early night tonight, I feel pretty fatigued...at least I have three days off now :D

So so broody still...my friend went off on mat leave today, her bump looks so gorgeous! Hopefully in a year's time I will be 4 months gone, so will be announcing my pregnancy, and will have a diddy little bump :cloud9:

What's everyone's plans for New Year?


----------



## kiki04

Its normal for the lines to vary in darkness. I rarely get a blank white one, usually there is some sort of light line then BAM it positive. :thumbup:

For NYE I think me and OH will be staying in. Wine, wii and a movie maybe :shrug: How about you?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

FINALLY two lines on my opk. The test line is faint, but it's definitely there! Hoping this is really the start of a progression now, lol. Also started to get slightly tender boobies, which is another of my pre-ov indicators.

We're not doing anything for NYE, we've just had a day of shopping, tidying up, and we made a curry from scratch for dinner :D Tomorrow we have a couple of friends coming over for snacks and games :dance: We'll probably be asleep at midnight tonight, we were last year...hubby isn't bothered about new year, and I'm not terribly fussed myself.


----------



## Blossomgirl

I have a quick question: can you also take your temp using a digital ear thermometer? Or do I have to get an oral thermometer?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hi blossomgirl, no, you can't use an ear thermometer, they're not accurate enough. It has to be an oral thermometer (though you can temp orally or vaginally, as long as you're consistent), and it has to be a 'basal body' or 'fertility' thermometer, not a 'fever' thermometer. It also helps if it shows two decimal places rather than one. You can get them from amazon, or most pharmacies should stock them. I got mine from Boots :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Ah, ok. Thanks. I'll have a look at the store on Monday. Mid-cycle now anyway, so there's no rush. :)


----------



## kiki04

I ordered my 2 decimal thermometer brand new off ebay for $2.00 :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

Happy new years ladies!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am spending my night at home watching a movie and having a glass of wine with OH :wine: I know most of you are all ahead of me time wise so its past midnight for you so I hope you all had a wonderful night! :happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance:


ETA: Its now new years day...cd48 and no AF :dohh: I really do believe I ov'd cd38 though as my temps are staying in a "higher" range. Not as high as they usually are after O.. but it is still a temp shift. I am just confused as ot why FF wont acknowledge it as an O because to me it look clear :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

happy new year girls :dance: hope its a good one for you all and u all get ur :bfp:'s before the year is out lol xx

we took the kids upto OH's family but left shortly after the fireworks (about 12.20am) as the baby was just sooooo grumpy and it wasnt fair keeping her from her bed for too long and if iv learnt anything from being a mum for 10 years its that what baby says goes lol dont try and fight it coz it really will come back to bite u in the arse :rofl:

im also really not well, i have a bad kidney infection so am on antibiotics and the cyst on my right overy ruptured 4 days ago only today am i pain free, it hurt so bad it made me vomit :sick: the only other time pain has made me vomit is when i was in labour with my son, i was really scared it happened 30 sec after me and OH got up from having some nookie lol thats probably what done it id have said, it didnt bleed out so i was lucky but it bloody hurt :(

the pill is still going well minus moood swings and feeling pregnant lol no bleeding which is main thing.

can anyone tell me how long after the first missed pill for my break will i or should i get my bleed?????(dont want get caught out lol)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aww, Patsy, I'm sorry you're having a rough time :( I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: It varies, I think, when you'll get your withdrawal bleed, I've been on a few different BCPs, and on the last one, if I took my last one on a Wednesday, I'd get my bleed on the Saturday usually, but I don't think there's a set number of days, it will just be how your body reacts...probably 3 days, give or take a day, maybe? 

We went to sleep for NYE, lol :haha:...we had people round today for snacks and games, it was lovely, they've just left, so we have a few hours to wind down before bed. Going to run a bath and do my opk in a minute :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hello gals. :)

I think I can count today as CD1, even though I haven't had my temp dip yet - I'm sure it'll be tomorrow. I'm having red spotting, and quite a lot of it, so today is CD1 according to me!

I've been ill today! I was up at 5am hugging the toilet bowl, and three other times after that this morning. It certainly wasn't caused by alcohol or any indulgence for NYE, though. I'm pretty sure it's either a virus or food poisoning. When I called work this morning, I had to explain I hadn't been out on the lash, and they were fine with it. They don't want me back on the ward until I've been vomit clear for 48hrs, in case it's norovirus!

So that's how my 2012 has started!! Soon, DH and I are going to sort out our bodies for baby-making! I'm going to start taking supplements soon. :)


----------



## kiki04

Oh no Bex what an awful way to bring in the New year :dohh: Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Kate how did that OPK look?

AFM- I looked back through all my charts to feb 2006 and I have never ever ever had a cycle this long. Not even after having Hadlee in May. That was 41 days from the day of the d&c to my first AF. :shrug: I had ONE in 6 years that was 46 days... now I am heading into 49 :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh no Bex, you poor thing! I hope it's not norovirus :argh:, and that you feel better soon!

My opk was almost positive, so I did another one just before bed and that one was screamingly positive....I was having ov pains as well, on my right side (so I clearly don't alternate sides from cycle to cycle, lol), so I think yesterday was the day :dance: Had a tiny temp rise this morning but was a bit all over the place sleepwise, so will wait to see what tomorrow's temp says. Me and hubby have BD'd twice since the positive opk :blush:...still pulling out, but just maybe hoping for a rogue :spermy:, lol!

We had a lovely conversation last night, about when we do and don't want our babies to be born (yes to between late spring and September, no to winter), and what we're going to call them :cloud9: It did get a bit silly in places (Cheetara was mentioned for a girl :wacko:), but on the whole it was constructive :haha: I am so happy, girls!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yaaay!! We had that same conversation a few weeks ago, Kate. DH and I also want our babies born between spring and winter. :)


----------



## kiki04

Awww its getting so close for you ladies! :happydance: Me and OH talk about babies and names all the time. Its just a matter of it ever happening :rofl: The only months we dont want is july and december but all I can do is avoid during those peek times :shrug: if it happened it happened, but wouldnt be ideal :dohh:

Wouldnt it be nice for one little excappee Kate?? I will keep my FX for you :thumbup:

Oh and by judging my chart, I am guessing AF will be here within the next 3 days :dance:


----------



## Broody85

Hiya ladies, can I join in? Iv only read the first page coz this thread is so long :haha:

I decided to come off the pill a few month ago but got scared about the possible pain I will experience as I have endo and the pill is my "treatment". I did t realise but I had ran out of pills on Friday making AF due 01.01.12 so I decided to make a fresh start this year and come off it. I won't be TTC for a while yet but I still want to chart just to get an idea of what's going on with my body and when to expect AF etc. I won't be temping ATM but will probs just watch out for CM and mark down my cycles using FF :)


----------



## kiki04

The more the merrier I say :happydance:


----------



## puppymom

Welcome, Broody85!

I have been a bad charter over the holidays :S I think I have missed 4 days of tempting this past week - back on track today though! Hopefully I didn't miss anything important - seeing as my last cycle was quite long, I'm thinking this will probably be similar!


----------



## kiki04

Yes! CD50!! Beat that suckas! :haha:

:dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Yes! CD50!! Beat that suckas! :haha:

:dohh:


----------



## puppymom

lol... something's gotta happen soon!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Wow, Krissy, that's insane...I hope AF shows for you soon!

Had a proper temp rise today, hopefully I'll get crosshairs in the next couple of days...temp rise seemed to take its time coming as I swear I oved on Sunday :shrug: It's probably going to put me at Tuesday for ov, though, isn't it?


----------



## kiki04

Looks like a tues ov to me :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmm...I had ov pain on Sunday night...confused.com!


----------



## puppymom

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hmm...I had ov pain on Sunday night...confused.com!

I have read various times that OV pain isn't necessarily on the same day you ovulate - you often feel it when your body is preparing to ovulate.


----------



## kiki04

I just threw up... for no reason at all :shrug: Seriously this is stressing me out! There is no way I could be pg yet but here I am cd51 and now a random vomit. I am guessing it is from my hormones being all out of wack this cycle but its messing with my mind because its something I want so bad yet is still out of my reach....


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I usually have it either the day I ov, or at most the day before, though...this cycle it appears to be 2 days out. It's just unusual for me, that's all.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> I just threw up... for no reason at all :shrug: Seriously this is stressing me out! There is no way I could be pg yet but here I am cd51 and now a random vomit. I am guessing it is from my hormones being all out of wack this cycle but its messing with my mind because its something I want so bad yet is still out of my reach....

Aww :hugs:...I hope it resolves itself quickly for you, I really do. Have you been to the doctor? Maybe it is as you say, the stress of wondering what's happened with your cycle making you sick. Have you done a pg test?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laodicean

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I usually have it either the day I ov, or at most the day before, though...this cycle it appears to be 2 days out. It's just unusual for me, that's all.

Sorry, I've not been on this thread before but I just wanted to say that I am going through the exact same thing at the moment.

I almost always get mittelschmerz (or some kind of twinge to say that I'm ovulating) at the moment of or the day before ovulation, and this month I started getting ov pains on both sides last Saturday. Which caused a mild panic because my cycle has always been fairly stable in that I ov around CD15. However, since Saturday was CD9 this made the unprotected sex on CD6 a pretty bad idea (even though normally it's firmly in my safe zone).

So, week of worry and the resolution that there would never be sex occurring before confirmed ovulation ever again... 

... except that it's now CD13 and I only just got my LH surge and my temps are still down.

So now I'm less worried about being preg, and more concerned by why in the flammin' hell both my ovaries have been paining me for 5 days and why it feels like there's a brick in my uterus for the last 3.

Maybe they've just spent the last five days repeatedly gearing up to do their thing and keep chickening out at the last second! :haha:


----------



## puppymom

Mrs Eleflump said:


> I usually have it either the day I ov, or at most the day before, though...this cycle it appears to be 2 days out. It's just unusual for me, that's all.

You definitely know your own body the best.. so saying that, it is odd that it would be different this month!


----------



## kiki04

Temp drop today :happydance: Maybe AF is on her way :dance:

ETA: 10:30AM and still no AF :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh, that's a proper ol' temp drop! Fingers crossed for you!

I got my crosshairs this morning, which was nice. If only the rest of my day had behaved so obligingly...:(


----------



## kiki04

Whats going on? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Nothing significant really, it was just one of those days where I wished I hadn't got up! Everything seemed to be going wrong, none of the kit was behaving at work, I was on a majorly frayed fuse, it took all my self-discipline not to go into the loos and have a cry :nope:

Since I've been home though I've had a cup of tea, some chocolate, a hot bath, a bit of a whine to hubby, some good BD blush:), and we've just ordered pizza :dance: Plus no alarm clock tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Gah!! This morning, my temp was 36.77. I discarded it, because it's never that high! Plus, today is CD8, so it won't be due to ovulation. I hope I'm not ill. :(


----------



## kiki04

Well if it stays high, you just never know. Our bodies do weird things... trust me I am living a crazy cycle now :dohh:

On that note... I had a huge temp RISE after a dip... and my temps for the last 2 days have been in my NORMAL after O range.... so maybe... here's to hoping that after a few failed attempts... I FINALLY OVULATED!!! :happydance: But that means another almost 2 weeks with this damn cycle yet :brat: But if my temps stay high I am going to assume the big O :dance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, Krissy, does FF give you crosshairs now if you take out your override ones? :dance: that does finally look like a proper ov! :D :dance:


----------



## kiki04

Temp stayed high again today so I do believe this is finally it leaving me another ten days til AF :dohh: But yay for FINALLY O'ing! :dance: And it doesnt seem to want to give me crosshairs. I pulled mine yesterday which was presumably 3dpo and it didnt add them, so I left mine in :shrug:


----------



## Charliemarina

krissy i got say cd53 does look like ov to me with the 3 high temps past it, am i right in saying u overrided FF thats why CH are blue?? i think if u take that away now FF will prob do same thing but in red lol xx

so ladies as for me today is my first pill free day today and had no serious side effects or bleeding during the 21 days of taking it so im hoping this is the pill for me, just awaiting withdrawal bleed feels like so long ago i had last af but then i started pill on cd14 of cycle so knew it would be a bit long, so how is everyone doing xx


----------



## Charliemarina

kiki04 said:


> Temp stayed high again today so I do believe this is finally it leaving me another ten days til AF :dohh: But yay for FINALLY O'ing! :dance: And it doesnt seem to want to give me crosshairs. I pulled mine yesterday which was presumably 3dpo and it didnt add them, so I left mine in :shrug:


add fertile cm and a pos opk to cd53 and it should give them to you hunny, well i used to for me, its coz theres only temps alone showing ov, u got to cheat it lol xx


----------



## kiki04

lol OK I will try that :lol:

ETA: OK it worked and wow.... thats a pretty high coverline! :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo!! Finally, it happened, Krissy!!! :dance:


----------



## kiki04

I am so excited to wake up tomorrow to another high temp... keep your fingers crossed ladies! :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Its still up!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yaaaaay!! :wohoo:

Tomorrow, I start OPKing this cycle. :)


----------



## kiki04

Well you are supposed to be pg this month so lets see how this cycle unfolds for you :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! Oh yeah!! That's really not going to happen unless we get a split condom. DH is petrified of getting pregnant right now, I think! Grr!!


----------



## Charliemarina

afternoon ladies or morning to krissy (i think :haha:)

so today is day 3 of my pill break and af is here :thumbup: if anything im very glad to see red as these pills make me feel really pregnant so at least thats a sign im not lol

quick question though is my af suppossed to be this light, its very the "opposite" to what my af is usually like?? i know its not s true af but does the pill change ur actual period too?? me likey :D


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yay Patsy, I'm glad it's working out for you :D

And yes, AF will get lighter on the pill...I found mine were a lot better on it, and actually since I've come off they've been even better than that, lol :D Mine got shorter too, 4-5 days as opposed to a pre-pill 7 days.


----------



## Charliemarina

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Yay Patsy, I'm glad it's working out for you :D
> 
> And yes, AF will get lighter on the pill...I found mine were a lot better on it, and actually since I've come off they've been even better than that, lol :D Mine got shorter too, 4-5 days as opposed to a pre-pill 7 days.

thanks hun and ooooo my af used to last 7-8 days too :growlmad: so lets hope they get shorter for me too :)

this is the first time in my life that ANY BCP has worked for me in regards to not making me bleed whilst using it, i used this pill when i was 16 (fell preg with my son on it) but i had irreg bleeding all the time and it just didnt agree with me and somehow i still fell preg (probs my fault forgetting a pill or 2) so im really happy that my body is tolerating this pill now, and i wont be changing it for anyone lol just hope it dont fail on me lol xx


----------



## kiki04

Yes it is still morning for me! 9:36am to be exact :rofl: 

Glad the pill is working out for you and that AF is lighter! :thumbup: I was on the pill as a teen to lessen the severity of AF because they were really heavy and I used to get soooo sick. Like blacking out, fainting, vomitting, cold sweats, dizziness etc etc etc every.single.month :dohh: The pill helped and after having my first baby it never happened againa :happydance: 

AFM- 6dpo now :happydance: This was finally my O... it HAD to be :dance: this means 7-8 more days til AF :dance: Making it like a 66 days cycle but hey.... :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

CD 60 :haha:


----------



## puppymom

... and you thought my first cycle was long ;) I actually think it might be a few days shorter this month than my first month - good sign!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

My temp dropped below the coverline this morning, think AF is on the way...tomorrow or the day after, I think.

Hooray for weekend...anyone up to anything exciting?


----------



## laodicean

I was going to post this as a new thread, but then I realised that the majority of people in the forum don't really chart, so actually you big, bad gals are probably the best people to be directing my question at!

For those of you who have started charting after coming off hormonal birth control, did you notice any significant worsening of PMS symptoms once you'd started normal cycles? And by "worsening" I mean "jesuschristjustkillmenowandhavedonewithit".

After managing the achievement of conceiving with the Mirena in place in October I had it removed early november (pregnancy non-viable despite this), and then eventually had my AF summoned at the end of November. I say "summoned" because I basically got bored of feeling like utter crap and took a 5 day course of Provera. Have since had a completely normal cycle in December (27 days) during which I ovulated when I usually do (CD15/16) and got a day's worth of mittelschmerz like I usually do, and had a LP of the length I usually have (12-13 days).

Things have been completely different this cycle: have had earlier-than-expected ovulation AND have been having really bad mittelschmerz from around 5 days before ovulating, that continued right through ovulation up until today. Since ov have also been having the worst PMS symptoms ever (bloating/water retention, moodiness/crying over silliness, backache, smell sensitisation to the point that I *will* nut the next person I encounter who's attempted to cover up the smell of their last cigarette with half a bottle of perfume :growlmad:).

I've never really had PMS before; however, I went on the pill when I was 16 and had my first Mirena coil put in when I was 24, so have never really had a "normal" cycle up until now. This is kind of how I felt in the run up to the oopsie a few months ago, but I really don't think I'm pregnant; I ovulated at least 6 days after last episode of unprotected sex and no offence to the OH, but his sperm just aren't that good! To clarify, we're really not looking to conceive anytime soon, but since I tend to get very bad UTIs/thrush from using condoms and really don't want to have to go back on hormonal contraception, we've been only having sex during non-fertile times in the cycle as dictated by CM, BBT, and the Persona device - though I'll be the first to admit that I cut it a little fine this month (never again!) As well as a Persona I also have a CBFM (I just use the same stick in both machines), the results of which I have been noting in my chart. Both machines gave me an egg symbol this month after the point where I've put the crosshairs, so I'm very confident my O date is where I've put it or a short time before/after.

I guess what I'm asking is: have any of you had this sudden worsening of PMS start once your body's off hormonal birth control? Because I feel completely awful, and can't bear the idea of another month like this. I'm really hoping this is just a blip, where my body's got over excited and will settle down, but if this is what my body's going to be doing every month I'm going to the doctor and demanding pills before my next cycle starts!

So, honestly, what's been all of your experiences? Have you had this and had it get better, or do you just get used to it? :flower:

My Ovulation Chart

P.S Sorry for the length of post! I'm one of those people that talks _way_ too much... :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

Well I am not nor was I on BC... but I do know that adjusting to new ones can be brutal, and also breaking free of them :haha: So since you have been pg, on mirena and a short dose of provera all since november, I am guessing this is all just a "hormones all out of whack and need to get used to nothing being pumped through your body kind of thing." I know for me, I have never ever had a cycle like the one I ma having and throughout it I have had bouts of feeling sick, and tired etc etc thinking I really was pg but I soon realised it is because my hormones are messed up this cycle making me feel different.


----------



## puppymom

I agree that it's probably just everything you've been through - although every body is different. I have been off BCP for about 2 cycles now, and have not had those symptoms. However, even on BCP, I did not get a lot of PMS symptoms. Some would say I'm lucky though, and this is not the norm for everyone!


----------



## kiki04

Mrs Eleflump said:


> My temp dropped below the coverline this morning, think AF is on the way...tomorrow or the day after, I think.
> 
> Hooray for weekend...anyone up to anything exciting?

Thats a pretty good looking chart you have had this month! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped below the coverline this morning, think AF is on the way...tomorrow or the day after, I think.
> 
> Hooray for weekend...anyone up to anything exciting?
> 
> Thats a pretty good looking chart you have had this month! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! Hopefully yours will look like that next cycle too :thumbup:

I had a tiny bit of brown spotting at my cervix last night, and woke up with cramps early this morning, so will see what happens during the day. Hoping :witch: doesn't show up properly til tomorrow, thus extending my LP a bit.

If i was to try taking B6 to lengthen my LP, how much would I have to take?


----------



## sarahfh

Hi ladies, need to use some of your wisdom if that is okay! So I stopped my pill nearly a week ago as it's been giving me hell and I've had enough. OH has had enough of me moaning about all the problems it was giving me and he was the one who suggested the break. I also have to have some investigation done as I may have cysts/endometriosis/something going on. Now, we're not going to be TTC for a few years yet, so for now we're using condoms/pullout but I want a little more security so hoping to chart. I have a little app for my phone to help me keep track of everything and my BBT thermometer arrived with some OPK's the other day I just haven't started using them yet. 
Only trouble is, I work in hotels so no set work pattern. The earliest I ever have to be up is 7am, OH gets up about 8am 5 days a week (he's a chef) but when neither of us are at work during the day it can be gone midday when we get up. Sooo, when the heck do I take my temperature?
Also, any good reliable information on effectiveness I can use to show OH that it IS a reliable method? I know it will take a few months to get to know my cycle but plan to be off HBC for at least 18 months.
Sorry this got so long! I've managed to look up a fair bit of stuff online I just need a little hlep with getting going :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sarahfh said:


> Hi ladies, need to use some of your wisdom if that is okay! So I stopped my pill nearly a week ago as it's been giving me hell and I've had enough. OH has had enough of me moaning about all the problems it was giving me and he was the one who suggested the break. I also have to have some investigation done as I may have cysts/endometriosis/something going on. Now, we're not going to be TTC for a few years yet, so for now we're using condoms/pullout but I want a little more security so hoping to chart. I have a little app for my phone to help me keep track of everything and my BBT thermometer arrived with some OPK's the other day I just haven't started using them yet.
> Only trouble is, I work in hotels so no set work pattern. The earliest I ever have to be up is 7am, OH gets up about 8am 5 days a week (he's a chef) but when neither of us are at work during the day it can be gone midday when we get up. Sooo, when the heck do I take my temperature?
> Also, any good reliable information on effectiveness I can use to show OH that it IS a reliable method? I know it will take a few months to get to know my cycle but plan to be off HBC for at least 18 months.
> Sorry this got so long! I've managed to look up a fair bit of stuff online I just need a little hlep with getting going :)

Welcome Sarah :D

If you are going to start charting, first thing I'd advise is to find a copy of 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'. It outlines in detail the Fertility Awareness Method of birth control, including the biological basis for it...this is what me and my husband use, following the rules *to the letter*, we're just beginning our 6th cycle of it, using nothing else (except withdrawal on fertile days only, I don't make him pull out if FAM rules tell me I'm not fertile), and I'm not pregnant yet ;) 

Mind you we have no idea about our fertility levels but we have no reason to suspect any problems, especially as through charting I now know that I ovulate every cycle and my cycles are healthy. So, unless we've not conceived because we have a problem we don't know about, like hubby having no :spermy: or me having blocked tubes or something (I hope not :argh:), charting has been very effective so far for us!

I use FertilityFriend to record my charts, but I ignore what it says on there about when I might and might not be fertile, as the point of FF is to get you pregnant, so its fertility interpretations are geared towards that, so they're not as strict as charting for birth control. FF has a page about charting when working shifts: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html , maybe that will help you out a bit? The TCOYF book also has a section about shift work/sleep deprivation too.

If hubby is sceptical, maybe still continue using your current method for a couple of cycles while charting, so you can show him how your signs correlate with what's happening in your body, and that will give you confidence in your interpretations too.

Good luck! :D


----------



## sarahfh

Mrs Eleflump said:


> sarahfh said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, need to use some of your wisdom if that is okay! So I stopped my pill nearly a week ago as it's been giving me hell and I've had enough. OH has had enough of me moaning about all the problems it was giving me and he was the one who suggested the break. I also have to have some investigation done as I may have cysts/endometriosis/something going on. Now, we're not going to be TTC for a few years yet, so for now we're using condoms/pullout but I want a little more security so hoping to chart. I have a little app for my phone to help me keep track of everything and my BBT thermometer arrived with some OPK's the other day I just haven't started using them yet.
> Only trouble is, I work in hotels so no set work pattern. The earliest I ever have to be up is 7am, OH gets up about 8am 5 days a week (he's a chef) but when neither of us are at work during the day it can be gone midday when we get up. Sooo, when the heck do I take my temperature?
> Also, any good reliable information on effectiveness I can use to show OH that it IS a reliable method? I know it will take a few months to get to know my cycle but plan to be off HBC for at least 18 months.
> Sorry this got so long! I've managed to look up a fair bit of stuff online I just need a little hlep with getting going :)
> 
> Welcome Sarah :D
> 
> If you are going to start charting, first thing I'd advise is to find a copy of 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'. It outlines in detail the Fertility Awareness Method of birth control, including the biological basis for it...this is what me and my husband use, following the rules *to the letter*, we're just beginning our 6th cycle of it, using nothing else (except withdrawal on fertile days only, I don't make him pull out if FAM rules tell me I'm not fertile), and I'm not pregnant yet ;)
> 
> Mind you we have no idea about our fertility levels but we have no reason to suspect any problems, especially as through charting I now know that I ovulate every cycle and my cycles are healthy. So, unless we've not conceived because we have a problem we don't know about, like hubby having no :spermy: or me having blocked tubes or something (I hope not :argh:), charting has been very effective so far for us!
> 
> I use FertilityFriend to record my charts, but I ignore what it says on there about when I might and might not be fertile, as the point of FF is to get you pregnant, so its fertility interpretations are geared towards that, so they're not as strict as charting for birth control. FF has a page about charting when working shifts: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html , maybe that will help you out a bit? The TCOYF book also has a section about shift work/sleep deprivation too.
> 
> If hubby is sceptical, maybe still continue using your current method for a couple of cycles while charting, so you can show him how your signs correlate with what's happening in your body, and that will give you confidence in your interpretations too.
> 
> Good luck! :DClick to expand...

I plan to buy Taking Charge of Your Fertility as soon as all my bills have gone out and I know how much money I have floating around :) hopefully I can get OH to have a look at that and he will trust it a bit more after a bit of time too. Judging by that link I should aim to take it around 8am when OH gets up, that's the most common time for me to wake up with the most pattern these days, just will have to set an alarm for days off :) 
I expect my cycles to be a bit all over the place for a while as I've been on progesterone only HBC for the last 3 years solidly so hopefully charting will help me get an idea of what is going on :)


----------



## kiki04

Seriously you guys I have never been so excited to see AF before :rofl: I am guessing she will be here by friday because I am 10dpo right now and my LP is usually 14 days :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

EWCM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:

Positive OPK!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :dance:

Tonight would be the night if my prediction from Gail is right! Hmmm!!


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: I guess this puts you in the 2ww now :rofl:


----------



## laodicean

kiki04 said:


> Well I am not nor was I on BC... but I do know that adjusting to new ones can be brutal, and also breaking free of them :haha: So since you have been pg, on mirena and a short dose of provera all since november, I am guessing this is all just a "hormones all out of whack and need to get used to nothing being pumped through your body kind of thing." I know for me, I have never ever had a cycle like the one I ma having and throughout it I have had bouts of feeling sick, and tired etc etc thinking I really was pg but I soon realised it is because my hormones are messed up this cycle making me feel different.

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I think you're right, and it's what I was thinking as well, but I just really needed someone else to say it independently because I've actually been going crazy. Part of me was a little worried I was preg because of the severity of my symptoms, but when I really thought about it, they weren't nearly as bad (or numerous) as they were when I was actually preg. The lack of heartburn being the most reassuring thing!

It was just weird having had a "normal" cycle last month, but as you point out it wasn't a "normal" cycle - it was brought on by provera, immediately following mirena removal. This is my first "normal" cycle, and probably my body's so unused to being exposed to its own hormones everything's over-reacted! AF appears to be arriving today (so, so, so glad to see her!) so am looking forward to not feeling utterly pants for a bit. And hopefully next month won't be so bad...

Am glad you too have AF just around the corner (hopefully!) I'm so sorry for your loss (I read about it on another, _slightly_ more controversial thread that I kept my nose out of) and really hope your cycle is now settling back into its old routine again for you.

Thank you again for taking the time to reply - really appreciated! :flower:


----------



## laodicean

puppymom said:


> I agree that it's probably just everything you've been through - although every body is different. I have been off BCP for about 2 cycles now, and have not had those symptoms. However, even on BCP, I did not get a lot of PMS symptoms. Some would say I'm lucky though, and this is not the norm for everyone!

I never used to get PMS symptoms either, but since I've been on BC of one form or another for most of my menstruating life, who knows - maybe PMSey me is normal without BC.

I really hope it isn't though, but not nearly as much as my OH who has been an absolute saint for the past 3 weeks, and when advised that it might happen again next month _didn't_ immediately dump me and run off with the Foreign Legion. Which was what I was expecting, to be honest!

Although when I told him that one way of avoiding it happening again would be to get me preg this cycle, he did start edging toward the door... :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Thanks hun :hugs: But seriously, without charting I would have gone MAD thinking I was pg this cycle.... but I am lucky enough to know my pattern and see that my body kept trying to ovulate, but no egg ever got released, until cd53 I think it was when I got my temp shift...


----------



## kiki04

SHE'S HERE!!! SHE'S HERE!!!! SHE'S HERE!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## laodicean

kiki04 said:


> Thanks hun :hugs: But seriously, without charting I would have gone MAD thinking I was pg this cycle.... but I am lucky enough to know my pattern and see that my body kept trying to ovulate, but no egg ever got released, until cd53 I think it was when I got my temp shift...

Tell me about it! If I hadn't seen that I had a good 7 day gap between ovulating and sex, I would have probably got through a mountain of HPTs in the last few days that I probably wouldn't have believed anyway.

I <3 my thermometer! :happydance:

(I also <3 AF, who is so close to arriving, I may as well declare tomorrow CD1)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> SHE'S HERE!!! SHE'S HERE!!!! SHE'S HERE!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I do not think I have ever seen someone so excited about AF arriving! I'm glad she's here though, and wishing you a NORMAL cycle this time! :dance:


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls, just a quick question, I'm on cd18 and I'm still getting watery discharge, although its white, I would say more milky so I don't think I have O'd yet. Is this normal? How long did it take for you guys to get into a regular cycle (if you have) and what were your first couple of cycles like? Iv turned obsessive this week whilst iv been waiting to O :dohh:


----------



## calliebaby

Watery cm is fertile as well. Do you chart? That would help you determine ovulation more accurately.


----------



## Broody85

Yeah I do. Here is a link. If u could take a look and tell me what u make of it that would. E great. Also ignore the first temp, I did it in the evening :dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## mrsswaffer

That link only goes to the main page hun. You need to go to Sharing > Charting Home Page - View to get the link to your page. :)


----------



## Broody85

Under sharing I don't have charting home page, haha. I'm hopeless at these things :dohh:


----------



## sarahfh

Oh dear, not going too well on the charting front here! So my CM yesterday was a little watery/milky colour and very smooth, like my face moisturiser basically. Not 100% sure how close to fertile that is as it's still confusing me. Anyway, I'm on CD14 (although FF thinks it's CD36 for some reason?) but my temps are all pretty similar atm, this morning was a little higher but I did mess up taking it as soon as I woke up as I woke up a few times coughing and didn't settle after the third then OH had to get up to go to the airport and just a whole lot of rubbish.
Only problem? Being a little on the drunk side last night, we got a bit carried away, think OH forgot about the whole "no longer on the pill" thing and...I can't think of a polite way to put it. 
I did an OPK today and it was faint but far from positive, so I think I'll be okay, but going to keep an eye on them over the next few days. 

Having said all this, it's my first month in 4-5 years off the POP/Implant/more POP's so not expecting anything regular from the next 3-6 cycles. But, anyone wiser than me have any insight/input into chances of this being a slip up?


----------



## toffee87

Unlikely as it wouldn't be the ideal environment for sperm :)


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> Oh dear, not going too well on the charting front here! So my CM yesterday was a little watery/milky colour and very smooth, like my face moisturiser basically. Not 100% sure how close to fertile that is as it's still confusing me. Anyway, I'm on CD14 (although FF thinks it's CD36 for some reason?) but my temps are all pretty similar atm, this morning was a little higher but I did mess up taking it as soon as I woke up as I woke up a few times coughing and didn't settle after the third then OH had to get up to go to the airport and just a whole lot of rubbish.
> Only problem? Being a little on the drunk side last night, we got a bit carried away, think OH forgot about the whole "no longer on the pill" thing and...I can't think of a polite way to put it.
> I did an OPK today and it was faint but far from positive, so I think I'll be okay, but going to keep an eye on them over the next few days.
> 
> Having said all this, it's my first month in 4-5 years off the POP/Implant/more POP's so not expecting anything regular from the next 3-6 cycles. But, anyone wiser than me have any insight/input into chances of this being a slip up?

It all depends on whether you ovulate or not in the next day or two... your body is often very fertile when you just get off the pill. But, you may have a long cycle like I did when I came off 2 months ago, and won't ovulate for another couple of weeks!


----------



## sarahfh

I'll see what my body decides to do over the next couple of days and take it from there :)


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> I'll see what my body decides to do over the next couple of days and take it from there :)

Don't worry yet.. and it's good that you're charting. That way you can see exactly what is going on!


----------



## kiki04

I know about charting but not much about the pill. I do know though that it can take months for your body to regulate back into a natural rhythm after stopping BC.

AFM- I changed to my new thermometer today and my temp was way high. I know it is usually erratic during AF so Im not worried, and I also slept with a hoodie and sweats on under a big blanket because it is bloody cold here right now! I woke up feeling very warm so that could be a factor as well :shrug: But I ma excited to have the proper 2 decimal thermometer now! :dance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay for two decimals!!!! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Poooooo!!! I was expecting a temperature rise and some crosshairs today, but I've had no such luck! Hmm! I wonder what's going on. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Maybe your egg didn't quite manage to pop...keep opking and hopefully it'll try again in a few days! Have you had any stresses or upsets or illness? :hugs:

I feel so rubbish! I have tonsillitis in one tonsil (GP says to watch it doesn't turn into a quinsy, bleugh!), and am on penicillin vk. It has to be taken on an empty stomach, which I almost never have haha:), and it's making me so nauseated! Plus I've had to postpone my blood donation appointment to MARCH because of it :growlmad: Bloody tonsils. Humph.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I've had this week off as annual leave, so I've been under less stress. However, my shifts last weekend were horrendous, so maybe it's a delayed reaction to that?

I've also just thought - if I haven't ovulated yet, Gail's prediction still has a chance!! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well girlies, I got my crosshairs today at 4DPO. I guess FF wasn't sure yesterday, with my step temperatures! Today, it's definite - I O'd on CD18; not even dashed crosshairs for me (like my last few cycles). So, Gail was certainly wrong. Ah well. :)


----------



## puppymom

mrsswaffer said:


> Well girlies, I got my crosshairs today at 4DPO. I guess FF wasn't sure yesterday, with my step temperatures! Today, it's definite - I O'd on CD18; not even dashed crosshairs for me (like my last few cycles). So, Gail was certainly wrong. Ah well. :)

That doesn't mean Gail was wrong though... she was wrong when AF comes! Crosshairs just mean that you ovulated... which is a necessity to make her prediction correct!


----------



## mrsswaffer

True, but it's going to mean that the condom failed on CD17, and... well, it didn't! Hehe. ;)


----------



## puppymom

mrsswaffer said:


> True, but it's going to mean that the condom failed on CD17, and... well, it didn't! Hehe. ;)

Oooh, haha, yeah that's true...


----------



## sarahfh

Well, my body is definitely confused!! Gone from nice creamy CM back to bordering on sticky, I'm around CD 17. Temperature has lowered slightly too. Oh the joys of coming off the pill :(

Guess it doesn't help I have a cold and conjunctivitis but still.


----------



## puppymom

My CM was all over the place the first month too, but I still ovulated and had a normal cycle, despite being long.

Edited to add: I just checked and the FF app is free - works if you have an iPhone or android phone.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah I have FF and one called Ovuview :) I guess just going to have to ride it out for a few months


----------



## Blossomgirl

Af started for me today, so I've used the opportunity to start charting. Can I join the gang?
:)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes!!!! :) Welcome!!! Do you have a FertilityFriend chart?


----------



## Blossomgirl

Yep, but so far it doesn't say much. :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's okay! :) It will gradually build up. We love stalking charts - what's the link?


----------



## Blossomgirl

I've added the link to my signature. :)


----------



## Broody85

Hi blossomgirl :D Welcome in, as your about to see I'm fairly new to all of this. Hopefully your cycle will go lovely and smooth :) were u on any birth control before this AF? 

I still don't think Iv ovulated girls. I'm starting to stress which is silly really but I'm scared that I won't have normal cycles which in turn will make TTC harder (when the time comes) Saying as I'm a technophobe and don't know how to link my chart I will add a pic. I only came off the pill on 30th dec so this is my first chart. Any input on it would be greatly appreciated :flower:
 



Attached Files:







a0bb07c4.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks for the welcome. :) Haven't been on birth control for a while now. Had a coil (Mirena), but had it taken out more than 6 months ago. Since then we use plastic protection. I hate 'em, but I refuse to go back on to the pill! Wish I could help you with your question, but I really have NO idea!.


----------



## Broody85

No worries Hun :)

I hate the plastic protection (love that name for it :haha:) as well but I guess needs must and all that. Maybe once you start charting and knowing your cycle better you could take a few "risks" i.e. not using protection after ovulation where there is pretty much no chance of getting pregnant?


----------



## sarahfh

Ok I think I may have managed to get a link to my chart! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7c6b

Any idea what is going on? Lol.


----------



## Broody85

^^ I gather where it says CD23 it's actually CD1? Your chart actually looks fairly similar to mine. Unfortunately I have no clue what's going on :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah for some odd reason it didn't like me putting in decembers AF but no other data and I confused it lol


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Hi blossomgirl :D Welcome in, as your about to see I'm fairly new to all of this. Hopefully your cycle will go lovely and smooth :) were u on any birth control before this AF?
> 
> I still don't think Iv ovulated girls. I'm starting to stress which is silly really but I'm scared that I won't have normal cycles which in turn will make TTC harder (when the time comes) Saying as I'm a technophobe and don't know how to link my chart I will add a pic. I only came off the pill on 30th dec so this is my first chart. Any input on it would be greatly appreciated :flower:

Looks to me like you haven't ovulated yet. No worries though, your body is just adjusting still. FWIW, I did not ovulate until day 29 my first cycle off the pill.


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> Ok I think I may have managed to get a link to my chart!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a7c6b
> 
> Any idea what is going on? Lol.

Looks to me like you're only on cycle day 18 and your body is still just working things out, as well. I wouldn't worry at all!


----------



## puppymom

PS ladies... I've finally added my chart to my siggy... enjoy!


----------



## Broody85

Thanks puppy :) I guess I have to look on the bright side....longer cycles means less periods which means less pain :happydance: :haha: I bought some OPK's on sat so they should be here tomorrow. I might actually wait until next cycle to use them tho or if I see some EWCM I will probably try them out :) btw, what does FWIW mean?

Your chart won't load on my phone hun, not sure if it's the link or bcs I'm on my phone?


----------



## puppymom

Broody85... whoops, my mistake, the link should work now?! FWIW just means "for what it's worth" - not sure where I picked that up! I'd love to do OPKs just for fun, but for now, I think I'll just leave things be until I TTC, as I want to keep as laid back as possible about it when the time comes. We'll save that until I really start to go crazy! hehe... but I do like hearing other's stories about them - so OPK away!


----------



## Broody85

Thanks for sharing your chart hun, it's good to see I'm not the only one who hasn't ovulated at the standard cd14. 

As for the OPK's I really wasn't going to get them until much later on (if at all) I was t even going to temp either but once I started charting it seems to have taken over and I feel like I NEED to know :haha: their quite expensive tho so I'm gonna try not to use them up quickly!


----------



## toffee87

I'm a late layer lol. Usually day 24-28


----------



## Broody85

Iv honesty given up hope of "laying" :rofl: this month. My CM seems to be drying up :dohh: Im on CD24 now, watch me get AF this week!


----------



## Broody85

OMG, OMG, OMG I *think* I have got some EWCM :haha: it doesn't quite streatch to 3cm but it's defo more stretchy then it has been. I'm so rediculously happy :rofl: my OPK's came today. Should I use one now or should I start in the morning?


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG I *think* I have got some EWCM :haha: it doesn't quite streatch to 3cm but it's defo more stretchy then it has been. I'm so rediculously happy :rofl: my OPK's came today. Should I use one now or should I start in the morning?

You could try now - your window can be quite small, so can't hurt.


----------



## Broody85

Well I took your advice and took one...it was negative, boooooo!


----------



## kiki04

OPK's are also supposed to be used in the afternoon/evening :thumbup:


----------



## Broody85

How many should you be doing a day? Is 1 ok?


----------



## kiki04

I use 2 a day. One around 1:30pm and the other around 9-10pm. But you can use just one a day. Its just that some women have a small window for their LH surge so they say using 2 guarantees you wont miss that window to get some BD action in :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

So FF has me at 3DPO from my temps but I've had no EWCM or even watery. I'm so confused lol. Any ideas about what is going on/it I O'd or not?


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> So FF has me at 3DPO from my temps but I've had no EWCM or even watery. I'm so confused lol. Any ideas about what is going on/it I O'd or not?

It's a bit hard to tell without temps for the first bit of the month, but if your temps stay there, it seems that you likely did ovulate. Not everyone gets eggwhite cervical fluid, so don't focus on that too too much - especially your first month off the pill when you're body is still adjusting. See what your temps for the next couple of days bring - but I'd say you're good!


----------



## sarahfh

Thank you! Sorry for asking so many stupid questions lately, this is all new stuff to me but I hope to get my head round it soon :) On my pill I had a 3 week cycle roughly so I actually wouldn't be surprised if it stays that way for a little while really. But if I did O that can only be a good thing, must mean my body might not be as confused as I thought it could be :)


----------



## puppymom

No question is a dumb question! My cycles were right on with the pill as well - 3 weeks and then 1 week of withdrawal. When I came off, it was much longer (still is, but only the 2nd month off), but still regular, if that makes sense!


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah, I'm expecting some haywire cycles, but at least with the charting I might be able to get a bit of a better idea what is going on. Think I have some watery CM today but not sure. Watery is the way I would describe it even if I didn't know the different types, but it's not stretchy and there is still a little bit of creamy in there too. It's just got a similar feel as water, a little like a thin water based lube. Make any sense? Have cramps too today :(


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> Yeah, I'm expecting some haywire cycles, but at least with the charting I might be able to get a bit of a better idea what is going on. Think I have some watery CM today but not sure. Watery is the way I would describe it even if I didn't know the different types, but it's not stretchy and there is still a little bit of creamy in there too. It's just got a similar feel as water, a little like a thin water based lube. Make any sense? Have cramps too today :(

If you actually are 3 DPO, then you would ideally have at least 9-11 days before AF shows.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah, guess time will tell eh. I'm thinking my CM today is more watery than anything else and I think I had some a few days ago as well as the creamy lot. Just not enough for me to feel it to be significant. Think I may just record it today as watery because that's what I observed, even if it messes with my chart a little bit. Oh the fun of coming off the pill :(


----------



## kiki04

sarahfh said:


> So FF has me at 3DPO from my temps but I've had no EWCM or even watery. I'm so confused lol. Any ideas about what is going on/it I O'd or not?

You may have had it... just some women dont get an abundance of it and it stays internal. I would be willing to bet if you were a cervix checker and felt around internally you would have been able to find your EWCM... man that just sounds gross though :rofl: The things we women talk about :haha: And watery is also considered fertile CM :thumbup:


----------



## Blossomgirl

Ok, random question time. I have a bad cold at the moment, and woke hubby up last night with my coughing and spluttering. I hate grump hubby, so I took myself to the lounge, and slept there, on the spare mattress ( fetched it from the shed). That means I didn't sleep with my thermometer next to me, and couldn't temp when I usually do (when Hubby's alarm goes off). At about 7, I woke up and wandered back to the bedroom, where I went back to sleep and woke up at about 9:00. I didn't bother temping, since it's about 3 hours later than usual, and I had only had 2 hours sleep since moving myself from the lounge, and I'm pretty sure I'd been breathing with my mouth open for those 2 hours. 

So now I have no temp to fill in for today. Is this a problem?? Will it throw my whole chart off? I hope not!


----------



## puppymom

Nope, it'll just skip that space when you take your next temp. If it happened to be the day you ovulated or something where you might see a temp. change, then it might throw it off, but chances are, by the looks of where you are in your cycle, it won't change a thing!


----------



## kiki04

If it is just one day it shouldnt be a problem... unless it was O day :haha: But you arent near O yet so nothing to worry about :thumbup:

AFM- My chart looks like stairs this month :haha:


----------



## Broody85

Eeeeeek girls I think I just got a positive on an OPK. The test line is a bit fainter then the control line but would you all agree it's a positive? I was t even going to test but I just checked my CM and noticed it was kinda jelly like so I squeezed a tiny pee out :haha: and got this:
 



Attached Files:







7bbc1566.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## puppymom

I don't do OPKs, but from what I have seen, they sometimes build up and get darker - you should keep doing them the next couple of days and see what happens. If this is truly the beginning of your LH surge, then ovulation should occur within 12-72 hours. Some women also have surges throughout their cycle, so it does not necessarily always indicate that you are about to ovulate. That's the good thing about you charting as well - you can keep track of your tests and see the correlation between them and your temps! Keep us posted!

You should put a link to your chart in your signature, so we can help you out as well!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'd say that was an almost-positive rather than a positive positive...maybe the next one you do will be positive :D

And :wacko: FF gave me broken crosshairs today, for a CD10 ov. I so did not ov on CD10, I just woke up a bit chilly, lol! Based on my opks, I should ov within the week if they keep getting darker, but it definitely did not happen on CD10...my temps are still in my pre-ov range...post-ov for me is generally over 36.5.

Friday at last! Tomorrow we are going to get paint for the bedrooms (including yellow paint for the future nursery :dance:), and to register with the animal shelter to adopt a pussy cat! I can't wait for the weekend :D


----------



## Broody85

Thanks girls :)

The line on my one last night did get a bit darker after I took that pic and I let it settle a bit. I have a pic but it won't let me upload it for some reason :brat: also 2 days previous to this one I took them and they had faint lines. 

Can someone please explain how I can share my chart and how I can put it in my siggy? I know someone told me a few pages back but I couldn't find the options I was told :dohh: 

:flower:


----------



## sarahfh

Worked out the CM from the other day, all is well. Although I missed a temperature today as OH was being all cuddley and I didn't want to tell him to get off me lol. We get so little time together I can't pass that up :) 
But I figured that as I seem to be past ovulation one day off won't matter :)


----------



## Broody85

Here is a second pic of my test from last night and one from today. I don't think there is any dening that today's is a positive. Iv also had LOADS of EWCM today. Is it normal to have tons of the stuff? It was like in blobs. Sorry I know it's TMI but I can't exactly ask my mother :haha:
Sarah I can't say I blame u for staying in bed for cuddles. I would :D
 



Attached Files:







7bbc1566.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









1cffa02b.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Broody85

Oooops that first pic was wrong. Here is my one from yesterday once I let it settle:
 



Attached Files:







88ca5548.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh yes, today's is positive, you can't argue with that! :D And yes, it is normal to have tons of EWCM. I am currently swimming in the stuff! Not sure about blobs, as I check my CM at my cervix and it's not blobby there, but I suppose once it finds its way out, it could go blobby. As long as it's clear or whitish, stretchy, and slippery, it's all good!


----------



## sarahfh

I didn't get any EWCM, got a tiny bit of what I am pretty sure was watery CM although couldn't find my cervix to double check. But, I did have a obvious dip then sharp rise in temp so pretty sure I'm 5DPO today :) I'm curious as to when AF will show actually, but I get this horrible feeling my body is going to do something weird like have another dip and make my cycle reallllly long or something silly.

So long as my temperature drops and doesn't stay high I'm happy. As broody as I am, a few things going on right now are meaning that a BFP would make me cry/panic rather than happy :/ Which I hate!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

OPK went from almost positive last night to completely blank white negative tonight. I suppose I was either building up to a surge and failed, or I missed it? Will have to see what the next couple of days brings...what a weird cycle so far :shrug:


----------



## sarahfh

Does look like an odd cycle for you so far! Maybe you OV'd overnight so the OPK missed it?


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Thanks girls :)
> 
> The line on my one last night did get a bit darker after I took that pic and I let it settle a bit. I have a pic but it won't let me upload it for some reason :brat: also 2 days previous to this one I took them and they had faint lines.
> 
> Can someone please explain how I can share my chart and how I can put it in my siggy? I know someone told me a few pages back but I couldn't find the options I was told :dohh:
> 
> :flower:

When you are on your chart page in Fertility Friend, look up near the top of the page, and you will see links/menus for home, data, view, analysis, sharing, and chart settings. Click on the sharing one and go down to charting home page, and click get code. You'll want to copy the bbcode Code, to put in your signature here!


----------



## Broody85

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Oh yes, today's is positive, you can't argue with that! :D And yes, it is normal to have tons of EWCM. I am currently swimming in the stuff! Not sure about blobs, as I check my CM at my cervix and it's not blobby there, but I suppose once it finds its way out, it could go blobby. As long as it's clear or whitish, stretchy, and slippery, it's all good!


Well it was really stretchy and slippery and it was clear when I stretched it out (oh yes I had a good old look :haha:) I'm gonna go into way TMI here so will apologise but when I checked I inserted my fingers and could feel it all so I sort of scooped it out to see what it was like. It seemed really strong. When I got it out it came out in "blobs" and was kinda darkish in colour, almost like the colour of the very end of your period blood but when I stretched it it was clear and no blood at all. I'm thinking maybe it was just the volume of it that made it a bit darker? Anyone else had this or am I a freak :rofl:


----------



## Broody85

Ok, am I being dumb or can you guys not see charting home page on here either? Sorry the pic is bad, hopefully you can still make it out tho :)
 



Attached Files:







ea0fb06f.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Ok, am I being dumb or can you guys not see charting home page on here either? Sorry the pic is bad, hopefully you can still make it out tho :)

That menu that you have the pic of is the menu for "analysis" - you need the menu that is to the right of that one.


----------



## Broody85

OMG I'm so blonde :haha:

I think I got it, Iv put it in my siggy :)

Thanks for your help :flower:


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> OMG I'm so blonde :haha:
> 
> I think I got it, Iv put it in my siggy :)
> 
> Thanks for your help :flower:

lol, we all have our days! I think you need to go in and add a colon beside your https in the link - right now it doesn't work, but it is just because it says https// instead of https:// - does that make sense??


----------



## Broody85

Ok, I'll sort that tonight as iv got work in an hour and I'm still in bed =P

Quick question tho. I messed my temp taking up today. I usually wake quite a bit through the night. I went to bed at 2.30. Woke at 8 when I would usually take it but without thinking I had a drink (which was quite cold) so I waited 5 mins and got a really low temp of 35.15. I tried to go back to sleep but it wasn't happening so I re did it at about 8.30 and got 35.75. Went back to sleep and just re did it at 10.30 and got 36.44. Which one should I use? I usually take my temp around 7-9 depending on when I first wake up x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Broody85 said:


> Ok, I'll sort that tonight as iv got work in an hour and I'm still in bed =P
> 
> Quick question tho. I messed my temp taking up today. I usually wake quite a bit through the night. I went to bed at 2.30. Woke at 8 when I would usually take it but without thinking I had a drink (which was quite cold) so I waited 5 mins and got a really low temp of 35.15. I tried to go back to sleep but it wasn't happening so I re did it at about 8.30 and got 35.75. Went back to sleep and just re did it at 10.30 and got 36.44. Which one should I use? I usually take my temp around 7-9 depending on when I first wake up x

I wouldn't record any of those. Just skip today's and do it properly tomorrow. :)


----------



## kiki04

What do you guys think?

https://i43.tinypic.com/iqim45.jpg


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Ok, I'll sort that tonight as iv got work in an hour and I'm still in bed =P
> 
> Quick question tho. I messed my temp taking up today. I usually wake quite a bit through the night. I went to bed at 2.30. Woke at 8 when I would usually take it but without thinking I had a drink (which was quite cold) so I waited 5 mins and got a really low temp of 35.15. I tried to go back to sleep but it wasn't happening so I re did it at about 8.30 and got 35.75. Went back to sleep and just re did it at 10.30 and got 36.44. Which one should I use? I usually take my temp around 7-9 depending on when I first wake up x

I would possibly just skip it, or put your first one in with a note about what happened - if you've had positive OPKs, it could have been a lower temp, indicating a temp dip for ovulation. If you have a quite high temp tomorrow, that would have been it. Generally, if I wake up later, my temp actually goes higher, not lower.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I think still negative, Krissy, but it seems like there's a progression :dance: Fingers crossed for ov soon :D

My opk had a not-quite-positive line on it again this evening, so last night was just a blip, maybe I'd had too much tea and my pee wasn't concentrated enough :haha: Got masses of EWCM still, so maybe in the next few days...don't want it to be too early, but I'm CD14 now so any time in the next 4 days or so is fine :)

And and and, pending a home visit by RSPCA staff, we're getting a kitty! :D :wohoo:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'd also say not quite there, Krissy. :)


----------



## Broody85

Well I have decided to go in the middle of my two lower temps and I put in 35.50. My temps have been in the range of low to mid 36. I would have usually left it out but I'm pretty sure I have ovulated today so I didn't want to miss it. My OPK sti had a definite line but it was t quite as dark as yesterday's. Iv got a little EWCM still and Iv been a bit crampy. Iv been in a great mood today tho, has anyone else found this around ovulation? 

Krissy I can't see your pic :(


----------



## Broody85

I think my link in my siggy should work now :D


----------



## kiki04

Yes it works now... but thats a crazy dip there :haha: If your temps just shoot up from that I would say thats your OV day but only a few more days will indicate that :shrug:


----------



## Broody85

Yeah it is a crazy dip isn't it! That's the day I messed up my temp taking but I'm gonna stick with it. My temp yesterday went up then today it was even higher (way above anything Iv had yet) so I'm thinking that was probably it. Thing is iv continued to get positive OPK's since then. Arnt they supposed to go negative after ov?


----------



## puppymom

That definitely looks like OV to me - if your temps stay up, FF will give you crosshairs. I don't know much about OPKs, but would rely more on your temps at this point in time!


----------



## Broody85

Thanks hun, I agree, I defo think that was it. My nipples have been a bit tender since and iv been a bit crampy as well.

Its funny because I was at work on sat (the day I had a huge dip) and my hands and arms just couldn't seem to warm up. The heating was on all day tho. Do any of you actually notice your shift in temp?


----------



## kiki04

Reason being is a dip is usually a PRE ov thing... so you could have ov'd yesterday even though it was after your dip. I would bet you get a -opk today :thumbup:

AFM- My temps are suddenly holding very steady! This is awesome!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarahfh

I notice my temp shifts too, mostly at night, as in whether or not I want the extra duvet or if I'm happy to put it over OH's side. 

Also, highest temp yet today after a dip. I'm 8DPO apparently. It was such a big rise I got confused, I was expecting to have it keep falling and AF show in a few days :S


----------



## sweetmere

If anybody would like to help me...I'd really appreciate it :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ers-please-help-me-dont-r-r.html#post15293911


----------



## Broody85

kiki04 said:


> Reason being is a dip is usually a PRE ov thing... so you could have ov'd yesterday even though it was after your dip. I would bet you get a -opk today :thumbup:
> 
> AFM- My temps are suddenly holding very steady! This is awesome!!! :happydance:



Yep, u were right. I just got a - OPK. Eeeek, I think I'm slightly addicted to charting ATM! Thanks for your help :thumbup: and yey for your steady temps :)


----------



## sarahfh

I think I'm a little addicted too! Haha. Although I imagine mine is about to go wrong, I'm on antibiotics for a week :( 
I'm really curious about my huge rise this morning but think it's just part of the post ovulation randomness


----------



## Broody85

sweetmere said:


> If anybody would like to help me...I'd really appreciate it :(
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ers-please-help-me-dont-r-r.html#post15293911


Sorry I have no real idea but I would say you ovulated when u first thought u did x


----------



## Broody85

Sarah- looking at your chart it doesn't seem like it rose that much. I would t worry about it, I'm sure it's perfectly normal :flower:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sweetmere said:


> If anybody would like to help me...I'd really appreciate it :(
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ers-please-help-me-dont-r-r.html#post15293911

Going by your chart and your update, I'd say you haven't oved yet but you're about to! A pos opk, EWCM, and a high soft open cervix all say impending ov :happydance: It looks to me like your body tried a few days ago and didn't quite make it, so trying again now. Good luck and baby dust to you!

As for my own chart, :shrug: again, crosshairs came back, again for CD10. I KNOW I haven't oved! Got buckets of EWCM now, and boobs are getting sore, and opks are still darkening, so I reckon it's coming. I'm sure it only thinks I oved on CD10 because of that temp dip, but my actual ov temp dips on previous charts haven't really been all that big, so I don't expect a massive dip like that to mean ov for me. 

I don't really feel my temp shift, I'm just as likely to be boiling or freezing either side of ovulating, it doesn't make a difference for me!


----------



## kiki04

I would discard that low temp :thumbup:


----------



## sarahfh

Last night I had some odd bleeding but not sure what it was. I thought maybe AF was about to show, but today all I've had is a little pink tinge when I wipe. So last night when I went to the toilet before bed I had a lot of almost EXCM but with a fair bit of bright red blood in. Not enough to be on my pants or anything, just when I wiped. I had a few sharp stabbing pains in the general womb area at work earlier in the evening but that's it. 

The only thing I can think of is that it's the antibiotics? I had an allergic reaction, am now covered in a rash but it said unexplained bleeding could be a side effect but I can't find anything about vaginal bleeding in specific. Any ideas at all?


----------



## kiki04

Any chance it could be implantation bleeding?


----------



## kiki04

Kate!!! You are ovulating today :haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

kiki04 said:


> Kate!!! You are ovulating today :haha:

I so am, as well, I have ov pains right now! Going to start my bath in a sec, and will opk...I can see myself opking with every pee this evening :dohh:. Will update with opk results ;)


----------



## kiki04

Well I was right with Broody85 lets see if I am right for you too :haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Very very positive opk :dance: Plus sore boobs, gallons of ewcm, ov pain, and little temp dip this morning. I love it when all the signs correlate :haha:

Now all I need to do is resist jumping on hubby... :brat:


----------



## kiki04

DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!! :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

And I am goooooood :bodyb:


:rofl:


----------



## sarahfh

Oh god I hope not! 
Little bit of brown gunk tonight and that's it :/ 
We didn't DTD unprotected around ovulation as far as I can remember, I'm pretty sure the 19th we either used a condom or pulled out, and 20th we definitely used a condom. 
Oh dear, little panicked now. I'm predicted AF Sunday/Monday so hopefully she shows!


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> Oh god I hope not!
> Little bit of brown gunk tonight and that's it :/
> We didn't DTD unprotected around ovulation as far as I can remember, I'm pretty sure the 19th we either used a condom or pulled out, and 20th we definitely used a condom.
> Oh dear, little panicked now. I'm predicted AF Sunday/Monday so hopefully she shows!

Try not to panic - some people get a little bleeding before AF actually shows. Now that you're off the pill, you'll learn what is normal for your body. I got a touch of that the day before I got my full temp drop/full AF the first month off the pill - nothing much, but maybe it's the same for you.


----------



## Broody85

Maybe it was DTD on 30th that has just irritated your cervix or something, u no like if it was extra rough or something :winkwink:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Girls, 

Been reading some of this post, very useful thanks! Have just come off the pill at the start of Jan and am thinking of getting a thermometer and starting charting, more of out interest in my body that to really get going with the ttc. Will no doubt be on here asking millions of questions about what it all means once I start, so it's lovely to know there is lots of help out there. Do you have any thoughts on which thermometer to get? There are a few cheap ones on Amazon, they get some good reviews and some bad. Any advice is appreciated!

x


----------



## sarahfh

I got mine from the same site as my cheapie OPK's, I figured that even if it isn't the most accurate one in the world, it will be the only one I use so at least it will be consistent if that makes sense? But I guess that's the old biology student in me haha. Like even if it's a bit out, it will ALWAYS be a bit out, as the temperature itself isn't that important, it's the pattern that is. If that makes sense :)

Welcome by the way, I came off my pill in January too. When is your TTC date or non set yet?


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Sarah, thanks for that. Think I'll just go for a cheapie one then, and see how that goes. I'm kind of in a bit of limbo about trying or waiting really. The intention was to use protection until I get my cycle back but then we've had a couple of instances without this month (oops!), so not actively trying until things get back into a routine, but if it happens earlier it happens! How about you?


----------



## Broody85

My thermometer only cost £2.99 from my local chemist. It's a digital one with two numbers after the decimal point. I think as long as its like that it should be ok :shrug: Iv seen a few people mention BBT being the best but I can't see what the difference is between them and mine.


----------



## Broody85

Wow, just for 'fun' I took my temp before my tea. It was a low 35.42! Iv just took it now after eating and it's 37.12!!! Just shows how much things can change from outside influences!


----------



## sarahfh

We don't have a TTC date or any real plan as we've not been together all that long, but we know we want to get married and have kids in the future. I'm crazily broody so found my way over here where I can at least talk to others who understand. We want to buy a house before children, marriage we're more flexible on. But honestly, it's a good 5 years to go yet. I'm 21 in March and he's 24 in April so plenty of time to get there, which I'm glad of. 

I originally came off my pill because I'm having some issues that may be ovarian cysts, endometriosis or a problem with my small intestine. So I was advised to come off my pill during the investigation so my body can do what it should throughout, and I was getting some nasty depression and other side effects so decided enough was enough.

I'm still having a tiny bit of spotting and my temperature dropped below my coverline today which I find odd. Any ideas from you chart veterans? 

Sorry for any rubbish typing, think I fixed it all but the cat won't get off me today, just wants to cuddle bless him.


----------



## Cheska8

Just ordered one online, so I can get going with you temping girls soon! Will no doubt be "having fun" playing with it too Hayley! 

Sarah, hope you get your problems sorted so that when you are ready for babies everything is back to normal for you. I'm 30 now so it's about time I got my act together and start thinking properly about having children! I've been with my hubby for 4 years altogether, married for 5 months. I've always been really career focussed so it's taking a bit of getting used to having something else to think of instead of work! But I'm looking forward to the adventure of ttc!!!


----------



## Broody85

Honestly when I first got my thermometer I was taking my temp every 5 mins just to see if it had changed :haha: you will have loads of fun, hehe. 

Sarah Iv got endo, that's why I'm scared of my AF arriving as the pill was basically my medication to help the symptoms :/


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah that's what was suspected when I was younger because of the way my periods were, but my doctor decided it was easier to put me on the pill for a bit to manage the pain and bleeding, then in his words "see if you're having problems when you're older and ready to think about children" which looking back, I'm glad I'm getting it investigated now. I mean, what if I had just stayed on the pill until I was 30 then realized I have endo and I was going to have trouble conceiving because of it or something? Bah silly doctor.


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> I'm still having a tiny bit of spotting and my temperature dropped below my coverline today which I find odd. Any ideas from you chart veterans?
> 
> Sorry for any rubbish typing, think I fixed it all but the cat won't get off me today, just wants to cuddle bless him.

I think you should see AF today or tomorrow - hence why you started seeing a bit of brown yesterday. When my temp drops below the coverline, or near the coverline, I know AF is on her way!


----------



## sarahfh

puppymom said:


> sarahfh said:
> 
> 
> I'm still having a tiny bit of spotting and my temperature dropped below my coverline today which I find odd. Any ideas from you chart veterans?
> 
> Sorry for any rubbish typing, think I fixed it all but the cat won't get off me today, just wants to cuddle bless him.
> 
> I think you should see AF today or tomorrow - hence why you started seeing a bit of brown yesterday. When my temp drops below the coverline, or near the coverline, I know AF is on her way!Click to expand...

AF! Actually a little happy to see her, first cycle off the pill and it was a 27 day cycle with OV on CD17 so 14 days after stopping my pill. Although I had forgotten how painful AF is without the pill :(


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yay Sarah, glad AF turned up for you, sorry it's painful though :( 

Got my crosshairs this morning, I must be getting more confident with FAM, as when me and hubby BDd this morning I didn't make him pull out, as I'd already done my temp and I knew from that that I'd get my crosshairs :dance: In previous cycles I'd probably have been more cautious and not trusted my own opinion til I'd seen it backed up by FF.

We are getting our moggy tomorrow, I'm so excited! I hope he settles in ok, especially as we are both at work on Monday so we only have one day with him...

I have a feeling I'm going to completely and utterly pass out tonight, I am so so tired. This cold weather is taking it out of me, I think. Fingers crossed for no snow and warmer weather soon!


----------



## sarahfh

FF removed my crossed lines for ovulation for last month after I removed the December AF that was making it look like a really long cycle. Pretty sure I OV'd when it first thought though. Silly chart! 

Oooo what's your moggy like? Mine's an adopted moggy too and my little furrbaby, he's so lovely :) Don't worry about having to go back to work the next day, it will give him time to explore and get used to the house and all the new smells :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Our moggy is a HUGE tabby called George, we think he's between 6 and 8 years old. Very friendly, and seems quite calm from how he's been with us, but that might change once he has a whole house to explore! He loves being fussed, and has already tried out both of our laps for comfort :) The shelter staff say he's a nosy little so-and-so and follows you around to see what you're doing :D 

He was a stray, so no-one knows very much about him, except he's been in the wars a bit :( He had a broken jaw, needed two teeth out, and has a knobbly bit on one rib that looks like it was broken at one point. He had a runny bottom for a while but that's settled, hoping the stress of moving house doesn't set it off again. He has 'sensitive stomach' food for it though, and has to stay on it for the next few weeks til he's settled, then we can try normal cat food. 

In less than an hour we'll be at the shelter to pick him up :dance: So excited!

My temp was below the coverline today...I was awake a little bit early, and don't think I slept all that well...but my coverline this cycle is mega-high for me, so I'm not worried about it. I did think 'eek, implantation dip!' for a second, but I'm just being silly ;) it's a bit early for implantation!

Hopefully your chart will behave itself this month, Sarah, it does look like you oved, can't think why FF would have taken your crosshairs away :shrug:...I hope AF is being kind to you!


----------



## Cheska8

Awww your moggy sounds like he needs a good home, hope you're all happy together! We have two adopted moggies too, were both still kittens when we got them and we got them at the same time (3 years ago), they play fight but get on most of the time!

An another note I got my thermometer yday so started charting this morning! Am looking forward to seeing how it all pans out. Still no AF though after coming off the pill on 4th Jan, wonder when it will arrive. Soon I hope, am on CD29 now so fingers crossed. Will probably be the only time I'm looking forward to getting AF!! And then once that happens think I'll properly start ttc! Eeek!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Stupid question time again... What's the cover line? And how do I know what mine is for this month? And, how reliable is my chart if I've had a horrible stupid cold for the last 3 weeks (and counting)?


----------



## Broody85

I would like to know that too ^^

Also why does the red cross change between a solid line and a "bitty" line (I have no IDE what to call that haha.

I would also like to ask if any of you lost weight after coming off BCP? Iv lost 1/2 stone since the beginning of jan!


----------



## Cheska8

Sadly I've put on weight since I came off last month, only 3lbs but still was hoping it would have gone the other way!! Fingers crossed it doesn't happen this month too! 

Not sure about cover line but I think FF makes your line dashed when there is conflicting data, like your temps don't match your OPK result, that kind of thing.

x


----------



## sarahfh

Aww he sounds lovely :) my moggy is a little ginger man called Tiggy, he's around 2 1/2 but no-one knows exactly how old he is as he was abandoned and brought in my a neighbour of his old owners. He was quite shy at first but he's now far from it, very playful and likes to follow me around but also loves his cuddles :)

AF has calmed down on the pain front which is good, think a couple more days and it will be back to checking my CM. Full of cold which is annoying me. And expecting to discard tomorrow's temp as doing sleepover at work tonight and tomorrow so probably not going to get a lot of sleep. Oh well.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

The coverline is the horizontal red line you get three days past ovulation on FF. The crosshairs are the combination of the coverline and the red vertical line marking your ov day. They will be solid if FF thinks you have certainly ovulated, and 'bitty' or broken if FF is not sure, e.g. if you have a positive opk or fertile CM after your apparent ov day.

The coverline does not mean anything in itself. There is absolutely no significance to what temperature it marks. It's just there to help you see that your temperatures are in two different ranges before and after ov.

Re colds, if you have had a fever or have been up in the night/not sleeping well, your temps might be a bit rocky, otherwise, there shouldn't be too much difference from how they'd normally be. Just make sure you pay extra attention to things like your CM...though if you have been taking cough syrup with guaifenesin in it, it can make your CM take on a fertile quality (some ladies use cough syrup when TTC, to make their CM more favourable).

I lost loads of weight when I came off the pill, but I came off that and another medication at the same time, and I went on a diet, because the medication had made me pile on the weight. The pill did not help in that regard. So I don't know how much weight I would have lost or gained if I'd just come off the pill and not dieted/exercised etc. 

Sarah, George is very lovely, but he's so clingy at the moment, I hope that settles down because we don't get a minute's peace! Last night he was climbing all over us, I think I only slept for a couple of hours, hence my sky-high temp this morning. I'm SO tired. We're going to try closing our bedroom door tonight...as nice as it is to have him snuggled with us, it's not so nice when he's nuzzling up and pawing for a fuss at 2am, and I can only imagine what he'd be like if any BD was to be going on :dohh: One of my work friends says I need to go off on caternity leave :rofl:


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks so much for that. I've been sleeping pretty ok (considering), but open mouth breathing a lot. I've been trying to concentrate on just spending 5 mins lying very quietly (in the position I wake up in), concentrating on breathing with my mouth closed, before I take my temp. Haven't had any fevers, so that should be ok. And no cough syrup either. 

I find CM very difficult to determine. At the moment I feel like it's not dry, not creamy, not watery or any of the other things on the list. It's just wet. Normal wet. So how the heck do I fill that in according to FF? :haha:I've been picking 'creamy' a lot, since all the other ones seem even less true, if you know what I mean. This charting stuff is tricker than it looks!


----------



## Broody85

OMG I'm so with u on the finding it hard to determin CM front! I think I'm the same as u ATM. It's not watery but it's not creamy. To me creamy kinda has a thicker texture. It's just whitish inbetween watery and creamy but iv also put creamy. They should have a picture gallery on FF so we can compare :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I have problems with CM identification too! I often get a whitish wet CM around my fertile time, but I have been documenting it as creamy. I was confused by this, because it seemed to me that I wasn't getting any fertile CM during my cycles. So, I read somewhere that if the CM soaks into your underwear, and doesn't just sit on top, it's a fertile CM (unless it's the obvious stretchy EWCM - in which case, it won't soak in) and is the 'watery' option on FF. So, I used that logic last cycle, and it worked out. :)


----------



## Broody85

Thanks for that ^^ it makes it so much easier to determin :thumbup:


----------



## sarahfh

Glad I'm not the only one who struggles with CM!

Also Mrs Eleflump he's probably just feeling a little insecure with the new surroundings and people, it will probably settle down within the month :) Sometimes it might feel difficult getting him settled but it will be worth it!


----------



## Blossomgirl

That does help! Thanks!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Oh, another random question... I know luteal phase is usually 14 days, and can be shorter, but can the luteal phase also be longer than 14 days?


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Blossomgirl, I think they say it is usually between 10 and 16 days. Hope that helps! x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Sarah, he's been better last night and today - stayed quiet all night even though we shut him out of the bedroom, and I came home to find a nice big wee in the litter tray :dance: A few more days and we'll start leaving more doors open when we go out, I think...at the moment when we're out he's confined to the hall, landing, and what will eventually be the nursery (since there's no door on it at the moment so we can't keep him out!). Maybe next week we will leave the study and/or living room/kitchen doors open too.

Re CM, I find if I can't decide sometimes looking away and having a feel between my fingers helps me...that's good for deciding if it's slippery or not, and for distinguishing between sticky and creamy. The book 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' has a picture chart of all the different types of CM, too, which is very useful.


----------



## Charliemarina

HEEEEEEEEEY ladies :wave: how has everyone been?

sorry havent been around lately been soooooo busy trying to get a life :rofl: no but seriously i have :thumbup: still no job but then i knew that road would be hard seen as i dont have much qualifications to back me up and a VERY short career history (well iv been a mum since i was 16 so...) but im still working on that, but i have progressed in finding out what i want to do in life (well midwifery was my first choice but realistically with 3 kids and a home to look after i couldnt do that job) but iv decided im going to study forensic science and head towards becoming a forensic investigator, crime scene, morgues ect....yes id love to work with people who have passed some how its fascinates me and if u ask my OH about how many crime docs i record he would prob just look at you like this....:brat:

so yeah that an update on me girls, i'll be on more often now as things are less manic for me now grandad is home and well :thumbup:





Blossomgirl said:


> Oh, another random question... I know luteal phase is usually 14 days, and can be shorter, but can the luteal phase also be longer than 14 days?


yup it can hun mine (before the pill) used to be 15-16 days sometimes :wacko: its also said that ur LP rarely changes but mine was NEVER the exact same every cycle it could range anything from 13-16 days for me hence why i always tested for preg from 9dpo (thats my excuse really :rofl:)


----------



## Blossomgirl

OK, thanks for that. I have a loooong cycle, and I figure I may also have a longer LP, and I just want to be aware so that I don't miss O day or anything (not that we're actually TTC, but you know.... *eyeroll*).


----------



## puppymom

Blossomgirl said:


> OK, thanks for that. I have a loooong cycle, and I figure I may also have a longer LP, and I just want to be aware so that I don't miss O day or anything (not that we're actually TTC, but you know.... *eyeroll*).

But, if your LP gets to 18 days, then you are likely pregnant.


----------



## Avalanche

Hello ladies, is it ok if I join you?

I hadn't planned on charting at first when I was TTC but unfortunately just before we're due to TTC and my cycle was 6 days late this time so I went from a 23 day cycle to a 29 day one. :( No idea why when it's been like clockwork. So I've decided to be more in control so I know my body more, know when I'm OVing and just know what to expect a bit better. 

So I guess I'm on CD 1 now, not CD 7!


----------



## puppymom

Of course - welcome! You should put your chart in your signature so we can all help out along the way as well. Charting is wonderful for me - I only temp usually, unless I noticed something specifically. So far, I have clearly been able to see temp shifts, and know when AF is coming!


----------



## Broody85

Hi Avalanche, of course u can join in :flower: are you going to start charting this cycle then? You should open a fertility friend account, their great! 

I'm new to charting but the girls here are great help if you even need help you know exactly where to come :) x


----------



## Broody85

Actually I have a question. I'm 10 DPO now so due AF any time really. BUT will I notice a temp drop before I come on? x


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Actually I have a question. I'm 10 DPO now so due AF any time really. BUT will I notice a temp drop before I come on? x

Some people get a temp drop the day they start AF... I get a slight temp drop the day before AF comes. Mine never drops that dramatically, but some do.


----------



## Broody85

Wouldn't it be great if we got a big temp drop that morning then we could be prepaired. I'm so scared I'm gonna come on at work and not realise til it's too late iykwim :haha: I guess that's wishful thinking tho as I'm sure the pain will be enough to tell its due any min :cry:


----------



## Avalanche

I'm on FF but only recently so trying to get a feel for it. I'll be BBTing once AF is gone then using OV stick and hopefully charting properly from this month onwards.

Broody, I only did two BBTs before AF arrived, but just before AF did turn up, my BBT was 98.8 :shrug:

I'll put my chart in my sig, but for now here it is. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/26dc3d

Thanks for having me. :)


----------



## puppymom

98.8? My temp has never been that high - but you do get used to your own body! Both months I have been charting when AF came, my temp has dropped 0.3 degrees (F) the morning of. See what this month brings - but just be prepared, you should expect to see AF in the next few days!


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah, very strange and the high temps confused the hell out of me with being so late too. Not really sure what happened this cycle, feel very let down by my body. But hey, now it's a new cycle and a new start.


----------



## Broody85

Wow that was a high temp. I guess we're all different tho :thumbup: l'll look forward to stalking your chart, it's fast becoming my new favourite past time :haha:


----------



## Avalanche

Yep, mine too! :) I've been looking through TTC charts the last few days.

My sister is coming over in a month and I told her OH and I were TTC soon and I got a 'ewwwww not while I'm in the house!' She's here for 5 weeks....if she thinks I'm going 5 weeks without sex she's mental :rofl:


----------



## Broody85

Hahahaha, tell her to get a hotel room when your at your fertile peak :haha: 

Awwww it will be nice seeing your sis, I hope she will be taking some nice British goodies over for you :thumbup:


----------



## Avalanche

LOL Can see it now 'Get out, I'm ovulating!!' :rofl:

I'm not sure what british things to ask her to bring yet!


----------



## Avalanche

Is anyone TTC in March or April?


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Avelanche,

Welcome! I will probably be ttc from March. I came off the pill in Jan and wanted to have one or two normal cycles first, although my first cycle isn't yet what i'd call normal though so have started charting to work out what's going on.

Hehe your post about you sister is funny! Bless her!

Hayley, has AF arrived yet? I'm getting a bit worried now as I don't think I've ov'd from the opk tests and no signs of AF yet at all. It's frustrating not having any idea what's happening. Really hope i'm not one of those horror stories, am 30 now and don't want to have to wait a year or longer for things to get back to normal. 

Sorry for the whinge, just getting a bit stressed about it and DH doesn't understand why. X


----------



## Blossomgirl

(((cheska))) remember, the more you stress about it, the more likely your cycle will be wonky, due to stress! I know it's really hard, but try to stay relaxed about it. I also tend to get stressed because my cycle is so long (between 36 and 44 days!), but stressing about it doesn't help. 

Welcome avalanche! I'm also new to charting, and we're aplannign to TTC in January 2013. Feels like it's VERY far away, but I'm hoping it'll fly past!


----------



## sarahfh

My temps have been so consistent the last few days, its odd. All 36.20 or 38.21 celsius! 

FF has my OV date predicted as Valentine's Day, along with the major broodiness right now I think it's a good thing that OH and I are both working with full restaurants for the night. By the time we get home we'll be wayyy too tired to BD and potentially get carried away :haha: Anyone else sometimes wish they could just forget that it's OV time sometimes? I mean I would never actually do it, but it sometimes worries me how easy it would be to do in a crazy moment. 

Mrs Eleflump glad you had a better night with George, if you ever want to ask anything feel free, I know how it can be trying to settle in rescue kitty. Mine is currently sulking with me as I've been on stopover at work the last 2 nights lol :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

sarahfh said:


> My temps have been so consistent the last few days, its odd. All 36.20 or 38.21 celsius!

I'm the exact opposite. The highest temp I've recorded so far yesterday, and one of the lowest recorded today. :haha:


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Blossomgirl, I'm trying to not stress about it, easier said than done sometimes though! My job is pretty stressful at the minute too so I know that won't be helping either. It's nice to have people to chat about these things with. Thanks ladies! x


----------



## Broody85

Cheska, no AF yet but I have been a bit crampy. Check out my temp dip from this morning. I don't think it's far away now! I'm really hoping if it comes by tomorrow that it's easy on me. I'v got a 10 hour shift in a restaurant tomorrow, that with cramp = a nightmare! Try not to worry about your cycles (easier said then done huh?) I was majourly panicking that I wasn't going to ovulate... But I did :) infancy once I gave up on ovulating it happened 2 days later :haha: 

Avalanche I would maybe ask for her to do some shopping in primark for me :haha: I'm not sure what they don't sell over there. Maybe chocolate? 

xx

Sarah, I also work in a restaurant so will be working valentines day as well, it sucks doesn't it! Do you have two jobs? Just can't see how u can do a sleepover in a restaurant :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

It's a restaurant in a hotel :) OH is a chef and I'm front of house, both in rival hotel/restaurants lol. It's my only job, I'm there fulltime. Think we might be moving on before long though, go a bit further south nearer his family and my Mum. In some ways I'm glad, at least if I mess up charting and a surprise came along family would be nearer, bit on my own up here :(
Looks like AF will be on her way in a day or so for you, hope she treats you well!


----------



## sweetmere

I'm only 8dpo but my chart looks SO good this month. I just wanted to share in case tomorrow it gets ruined by a rogue temp. lol

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ab6ba

I'm feeling pregnant. We'll see!!


----------



## Avalanche

Ooooo good luck! Your chart does look very good!

Broody, thats a good idea about Primark! 

Cheska, do you fancy being TTC buddies? I'm not sure if OH and I are TTCing in March or April yet but I'm guessing he'll want to in March when he's home. 

Also, ladies do you temp over AF? I haven't this month as I've been told temps are so variable it throws it all off.


----------



## Avalanche

Also, forgot to add. Was chatting to OH on the phone last night telling him I'm going to start charting this month as I got quite upset not knowing what was going on last month with late AF.

He said 'Ok honey, sounds good. Can rewrite it down somewhere though so I can see it all the time too?' I told him about fertility friend and he got all excited that he could have the link to a chart :rofl:


----------



## puppymom

Cute about DH! I do temp during AF - it does tend to be all over the place, but I like to see that, because usually it takes even longer than that to settle, but when it settles, it means I am getting closer to O.


----------



## Cheska8

Avalanche, that would be great to be TTC buddies!! Does your OH work away? How long are you out in the US? How exciting! That's really nice of him to be so interested in what's happening with your cycle, my DH doesn't really ask much about it all, just asks what's that beeping in the early hours of the morning!! haha!

I think I'll temp all the way through, just out of interest to see what happens. I've only been temping for a few days so far but had a bit of a dip this morning so hoping that AF may be on her way. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle soon and then can start ttc! x


----------



## puppymom

Cheska8, with a temp that's as low as that, I'd bet you'll see AF soon! But it's hard to tell for sure without the first part of the month.


----------



## Avalanche

Cheska8 said:


> Avalanche, that would be great to be TTC buddies!! Does your OH work away? How long are you out in the US? How exciting! That's really nice of him to be so interested in what's happening with your cycle, my DH doesn't really ask much about it all, just asks what's that beeping in the early hours of the morning!! haha!
> 
> I think I'll temp all the way through, just out of interest to see what happens. I've only been temping for a few days so far but had a bit of a dip this morning so hoping that AF may be on her way. Fingers crossed for a normal cycle soon and then can start ttc! x

Yay! :happydance:

OH is in the air force so works away a lot. One year he was away for 9 months. He's been away since November this time, but once he's home in March he's hopefully home for the rest of the year :) I don't think he's deploying again until next year.

Atm we're posted here until 2014, but it's a flexible date.

Fingers crossed AF arrives and you get a normal cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Broody85

Hmmmm ladies what's going on with my body! I had a big temp dip this morning but still no AF! I did have a tiny bit of spotting last night and this afternoon so maybe she will arrive tomorrow? 

I was going to ask. If my AF arrived, say now (11pm) would I class today as the first day on AF or tomorrow? I'm sure I read somewhere that if AF arrives after 6pm you don't include that day? :flower:


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Hmmmm ladies what's going on with my body! I had a big temp dip this morning but still no AF! I did have a tiny bit of spotting last night and this afternoon so maybe she will arrive tomorrow?
> 
> I was going to ask. If my AF arrived, say now (11pm) would I class today as the first day on AF or tomorrow? I'm sure I read somewhere that if AF arrives after 6pm you don't include that day? :flower:

I would say that she'll be there tomorrow - mine takes a bit to come on as well. If I was spotting slightly at night, and it hasn't come by that time (11 pm), I'd just count day 1 as tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Mine usually comes the day after my temp dip...I have a bit of brown spotting beforehand. Don't worry, she's on her way. 

CD1 is the first day of red flow. Spotting doesn't count. Even if your first bit of red flow is late at night, that's CD1 (though if you get it overnight, I would just count the morning as CD1, not the night before, as chances are it happened after midnight, if that makes sense?).

I'm wondering if something is wrong with my thermometer, ladies...what do you think? My temps are NEVER this steady!

And finally....woohoo, it's Friday! :D :dance:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Hayley, I'm sure AF won't be far away now, everything seems to be pointing to her coming soon. Keep us posted! Mine not arrived yet, fingers crossed for both of us!

Mrs Elefump, I've got that Friday feeling too! Woo! X


----------



## Broody85

Thanks ladies, I did think that AF would arrive today I just wanted someone else to tell me it was normal :haha: I'm still in bed, can't be bothered to move just yet but I think AF is defo on her way! 

Mrs.E my temps did that this month at pretty much the exact same stage in my cycle as yours. You could always test your thermometer by taking your temp at random times as it should change :thumbup:

I never get that Friday feeling as I work weekends BUT this week I'm off sat and Sunday, yippeee! Iv just got work to get through tonight first. Please AF, be nice to me *praying*

Cheska, I hope yours comes soon! Have you had any signs at all? Iv just noticed your in newcastle :thumbup: where abouts are you? (if you don't mind me asking) x


----------



## sarahfh

I did that with my thermometer yesterday as my temperature has been within .02 degrees until today, was getting a bit creeped out. 

I'm contemplating going to buy TCOYF today, although I may be lazy and Amazon it. Also, FF is due payment but they don't take Maestro cards, any idea what I should do?


----------



## Broody85

I didn't buy the VIP version of FF although I wish I had have when it was on offer now! Do u not have PayPal? They might accept that? 

I just got up and AF arrived...in the loo, thank god :rofl: I'm a bit worried as it looked like there was loads but not sure if that's just because it was "watered down" in the toilet. Have any of you found that AF is a lot heavier off the pill? x


----------



## sarahfh

I gave in and created a paypal account for the sole purpose of FF lol. 

I found the first 2 days really heavy and painful but after that not a problem and AF was about 3 days shorter than pre-pill. It was first one off the pill though so hard to tell if that's normal or not.

Glad my temperature was a bit lower today, I've had a lot of CM (although definitely creamy not water/EW) and increased sex drive, was a little worried I was going to OV very early and have a woops moment in 2-3 weeks :/ I'm looking forward to getting the next few months charting down so I get to grips with my body a little better and have more trust in it :)


----------



## Broody85

I don't think I will be risking sex without a condom before ov at all. Maybe once I'm sure I'm at least 5 days past ov then I will "risk it" maybe once he has finished uni in may/June will I become a bit more relaxed but then of course that's also up to him. We have spoke recently about a TTC date but he hates planning ahead and has just said in the next year or 2. I'm hoping that once he is settled in a job he will start to properly think about it!


----------



## sarahfh

We don't use anything the first few days after AF, then usually pullout and condoms until I'm 2-3 DPO. I use OPK's though to determine risk. OH and I have had the "what if..." conversation and we both agreed we would work it out if we had to. We don't have a TTC date, too many things to do first :) Just seen the time and realised I was meant to have set off to pick him up about 15 minutes ago. Woops! Hope they haven't finished the work on his car so it doesn't matter if he is late!


----------



## Cheska8

Hayley, at the minute I live in Cramlington, looking to move at some point this year though. Where abouts are you? No, still no sign of AF, not really had any symptoms but have generally been quite lucky in having not too many symptonsaround AF in the past so no idea when it's coming really. It's weird not knowing after being on the pill and being able to know within a few hours when I'd come on. 

How old are you guys? You all been thinking about babies for a while? It's kind of new to me, I've always been very career driven but turning 30 has made me think it's time to start thinking about starting a family so hopefully start trying properly in March (as long as AF has actually shown by then!) x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm 26, and have always said I want at least one little one by the time I'm 30. I guess we've been thinking about it seriously for 6 or 7 months now.

My mum was 27 when she had me (her first), and I've always thought she started at the perfect age. But if I were to follow in her footsteps, I would have had to have concieved last month to be exactly her age when she had me. So, that's not going to happen! Hehe! :p


----------



## Broody85

I'm 26 as well but I will be 27 next month :'( iv always wanted babies but it's getting worse and worse every year I get a bit older. I did do my degree but I don't have a job in that field. I want to, I'm just not that motivated to go do it. Silly really saying as I put so much time and effort into getting my degree!

I'm just down the road from you cheska, Im in Gosforth. I'm right on the main road so you probably pass my house often (at least to get into town!) Where are you looking to move?

So girls AF arrived today but it's been weird! Iv had hardly no stomach cramps but if felt a lot of pressure pain down there, even in my bum. What's that all about!!! Strange :shrug:


----------



## sarahfh

Think I may be the baby in here as I'm 20, 21 at the end of March. I've always wanted children, I remember being asked at school what I wanted to be when I grew up and saying I wanted to be a Mum. Ever since I met OH I've been incredibly broody, it comes in waves, right now it's bad but hoping it will ease off once we get the ball rolling with moving. At least that will keep me occupied for a while. However we will be waiting a good few years to TTC for so many reasons, which is frustrating but I know it's all for really good reasons. 

I think OH is starting to get broody! Today while I was with him on his break we saw his Head Chef's wife walking their kids back from school and playing in the snow and he got all "I can't wait to see our kids playing in the snow for the first time and making snowmen in the garden" and there's been a few similar comments lately which each time make me want to do a little happy dance :haha: We're going to Centre Parcs in 2 weeks which is family central, maybe seeing all the families and babies etc will make him want to talk about our plan :)


----------



## Broody85

^^oooh when's your birthday? Mine is the. Dry end of march on 31st :D^^

That's cute what your OH has been saying. My OH will often tell me how he has seen a cute kid that day and that I would have loved them. It's nice when we know they think about babies/children too. Iv noticed my broodiness has gone mental since I came off the pill. Do you tho I yours has got worse this past month? x


----------



## sarahfh

I'm the 30th :) I was meant to be May 12th but I got impatient ;) means I will probably be monitored closely when the time comes but oh well. 

It has definitely gotten worse being off the pill, although it was bad to start with after my car accident. And the other thing that has gotten "worse" (although I would say better) is sex drive. I hadn't realised how much the pill was affecting it until OH pointed it out. They are a bad combination to have together I tell you! x


----------



## Broody85

Hahaha, I bet! I'm lucky in a way as iv not seen my OH for a month...yes a MONTH! So I can't get tempted to go crazy :haha: I'm not sure if it's because I'm charting therefore I'm more aware of what my body is doing and I'm coming in this part of the forum more often to ask questions that is making me think of babies more or if it is the hormones doing it. Either way I wish it would do one for a bit! 

That's pretty cool that your birthday is the day before mine :) not so cool that you were so early tho. My older sister was late but both me and my brother were exactly a week early and weighed exactly the same (6lb 15oz) kinda crazy I think x


----------



## sarahfh

Aww how come you haven't seen OH?

I was 4lbs 11oz so a good size really, got away with very few problems :) My brother however was 2 weeks late, was nearly 9lbs and had muconium aspiration so was a poorly baby for a while. 

I really should be sleeping but I had a nap earlier as I couldn't keep my eyes open, and OH is away tonight and it feels weird without him here :( x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm 30, will be 31 at the end of June. Hubby is a day older than me :cloud9:. I've been broody pretty much since we got married 18 months ago, but it's getting worse all the time! I always knew I wanted kids, as did hubby, but we wanted to be married and own a house before starting a family, and we're just waiting til we build up our savings again. All going well, we're going to start trying around our 2nd wedding anniversary *dance*.

Had a cuddle with my friend's 12-day-old son yesterday...so tiny and gorgeous! Broodybroodybroody!

My temps seem to be a bit more in my normal post-ov range now, ie a bit lower than they have been the past few days, which is good, though I'm a tiny bit disappointed that it's not a triphasic shift :haha: I did test my thermometer last night and it showed 36.23, so it's definitely not the thermometer!


----------



## Broody85

I fell asleep after my last message lady night and have just woke up now. It was a lush sleep tho :) I was working last night then I had a few drinks after work so I was ready for sleep! 

I haven't seen my OH because he lives in Leeds. He does come back most weekends but I usually have to work. Iv managed to get 2 sat nights off to spend some time with him but the first one he ended up staying in Leeds to finish his project. He only gets 2 a year and his hand in date was the following week. He still had loads to do so we spoke and decided it was best he stay and finish his work. Then last weekend we were going to meet and we had that awful weather. I finished work at 5 and it was like an ice rink outside. Neither of us drive so meeting would have been a mixture of getting busses and walking. We decided against it again. I'm off this weekend as well to have my "Christmas" night out with my school friends. He was supposed to be coming up to go to a concert with his dad so I was hoping to see him later on but he has too much work on again. It sucks! BUT hopefully it will all be worth it in the long run :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

I'm feeling old now! I'm 32 years old. I met hubby when I was 26, and we married 3 and a half years ago, so actually it went quite quickly. But we wanted to wait until we bought our new car, and a new house before we TTC. Then I got REALLY impatient (in fairness - I'm 32, and it's time to get impatient!), and so we shifted plans a little. We have the new car, and we're going to try for a new house sometimes this year (if I fnd a new job), but no matter what happens we'll start TTC in January. Thanks goodness! I cannot wait. 

This morning my temp was the lowest it's been this month. I did measure an hour earlier than usual though. Wonder if that had anything to do with it? Should I maybe discard it? I dunno what to do! 

(((hugs))) for you, Broody. You are a stronger woman than I am! I really would not cope with being away from Hubby all the time like that! Although, that said, I do enjoy it when he goes on a business trip for a few days, and I have the house to myself! :haha: But that's so occasional, and I think that's what makes it ok. If it was often, I'd hate it!


----------



## Broody85

I do hate it, it's been a very hard and rocky few years (we will have been together 7 years in April) but we did split up for a while as the distance thing just got too much for us. Things still arnt ideal but were getting there (another reason for us waiting) we know we want to be together it's just hard right now. I could have murdered him last year tho because he decided to re do his final year to try and get a higher degree (he was heading for a 2:2) so he really should have been working by now and we could have been living with each other and starting our life together sort of thing. He's an idiot :haha:

Good luck on the buying a house front. Iv been saving up but I think I'll be on forever saving, buying a house is so expensive!!!


----------



## puppymom

Blossomgirl said:


> This morning my temp was the lowest it's been this month. I did measure an hour earlier than usual though. Wonder if that had anything to do with it? Should I maybe discard it? I dunno what to do!

I wouldn't discard it - it could be a temp dip before ovulation. Either way, where it is in your cycle, I'd just leave it! It's the high temps that seem to throw things off more.


----------



## Blossomgirl

puppymom said:


> Blossomgirl said:
> 
> 
> This morning my temp was the lowest it's been this month. I did measure an hour earlier than usual though. Wonder if that had anything to do with it? Should I maybe discard it? I dunno what to do!
> 
> I wouldn't discard it - it could be a temp dip before ovulation. Either way, where it is in your cycle, I'd just leave it! It's the high temps that seem to throw things off more.Click to expand...

Thanks. I also had rather watery CM this morning, so maybe I will ovulate soon. It's possible. My cycle has been known to vary between 34 and 43 days in length. :dohh: That's why I'm charting now, to see if there is any regularity in it, or if it's really just random. :haha:


----------



## Broody85

Yeah I wouldn't discard it either. I sometimes take my temp a bit earlier or later but just keep it. Hopefully O is on its way :) x


----------



## sarahfh

Oh that's rubbish you spend so much time apart :( Me and OH might be heading that route in a couple of years which would delay TTC even further, he's contemplating cheffing on the private yachts as it is VERY good money and would mean we could save up a lot of money very quickly for things like house/wedding/children but would mean he would be away for 4-6 months at a time with a 2 year contract so we're not sure yet. 

I have a migraine today and have to be at work at 4 with a full restaurant in tonight :( hoping these painkillers kick in soon


----------



## Broody85

Oh no I hope your migraine lifted for work. There's nothing worse then being ill and having to serve a full restaurant! 

That's a tricky dilemma for you to be in, I'm really not sure what I would do in that situation tbh x


----------



## Avalanche

On FF what are the dark and light green boxes around dates? Is that when they are predicting that you'll ovulate?


----------



## Broody85

Yeah, I think the final green one is expected ovulation day and the ones before are your most fertile times x


----------



## mrsswaffer

FF told me to start OPKing today, but I haven't had time! Hopefully I've not missed anything exciting (not that we do anything about my positive tests anyway! I just like to make sure I know when I've ovulated!). :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Another daft question (I'm just full of 'em!): If I use an OPK, and I get a veeeery faint 2nd line, does that mean I should keep peeing on an OPK in the next couple of days because the line will get stronger? Or would I get a faint line no matter when I pee on it (obviously apart from near O day)? Is there always a second line, or would there be no line at all if you're not approaching O? 

[I used one yesterday and got a faint line (very faint, but on a pregnancy test it would still be a positive), so now I'm wondering if that means I'll O sooner than expected this month, or whether it would always have a faint line anyway. Since I've never peed on an OPK before, I have no idea how this works!]


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I've been using them for a few months, and sometimes they're totally negative, sometimes I'll get a faint second line. It depends on where I am in my cycle, how concentrated my pee is, and what time of day it is! You have a small amount of LH circulating all the way through your cycle (and so do men, though obviously they don't have cycles, but it plays a role in :spermy: production ;)), but it obviously increases as you approach ovulation. Looking at your cchart though, it looks like you may very well be coming up to ov, so I'd keep testing if I was you! Don't be surprised if it takes several days to get to a positive, though...speaking from my own experience, that's quite normal.

My temp was up high again this morning...up later than usual, but my post-ov temps are never usually this high...I wonder if it actually means anything, lol, or if I'm just reading too much into it...


----------



## Broody85

Wowza, my temp was 36.75 this morning but that was after just 2 1/2 hour sleep and a heavy night on the drink (I just can't seem to sleep more then a couple of hours after drinking lots) sooooo, I'm presuming that's why and I'm thinking I'm just gonna discard this one :haha: I didn't think alcohol would play such a big roll in my temp, unless it was the lack of sleep? Any ideas ladies? x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yep, alcohol throws off your temps, and 2 1/2 hours sleep definitely will! Also AF can cause erratic temps, mine are usually all over the place during AF. Since you're at the beginning of a cycle, it's probably not worth discarding it, just mark on your chart that you'd been drinking the night before and you're sleep deprived. It'll give you a hollow dot instead of a solid one, so you know that temp isn't 100% reliable :thumbup:


----------



## Broody85

Ahhh will it, I'll do that then, thanks :)


----------



## Cheska8

Hi all,

Hayley, hope you had a good night out in the toon! I can never sleep much after a night out either, guess the alcohol keeps your brain active even though your body is tired!

Sarah, sounds like a tough decision. I've always chosen the career and more money route up until now, but it depends what you two want from your lives and whether you are happy to wait a little bit and reap the benefits of having more money in a few years. Everyone is different so you just have to work out what will make you guys happiest both in the short term and the long term.

I'm now totally confused about my chart, I thoght when I had a slight temp drop on Thursday (cd 33) that meant that AF might be coming, but now my chart seems to imply that maybe I o'd, but I've never had a positive on my OPKs (which I'm shortly going to run out of at this rate!!) and not had much CM at all really, definitely no EWCM. So I've got no idea what's going on in this first cycle off the pill. Could it be that I'm not producing enough LH to show on the tests? I have on one or two occassions had a faint line, but mainly it's been pretty much stark white. I don't drink anything for about 3-4 hours before etc so not sure what's going on. You girls got any advice?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I can't decide - is this OPK positive, girls? It's a good job I started testing today! I would have missed it!!!

https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1673/cd14aq.jpg


----------



## Broody85

I would probably say no to that one but it's very nearly there. Maybe if u test before bed it will be fully positive? If not I think it defo will be tomorrow :)

My night out on the toon was....ok I guess. The first couple of hours was spent basically my 3 friends talking about their LO's and how cute they are and what they can go now. I was getting a bit upset about it which is silly but I was just sitting there and couldn't really join in. Then when they were saying they have to get up tomorrow with their babies I said (in a joking way) "ahhhhh, I'll be thinking about you girls having to get up when I'm all tucked up in bed" and one of my friends replied "yeah but I would much rather have a baby and have to get up" I know she didn't mean it to hurt me but it kinda hit me right where it hurts. We then started to have a good night dancing etc and then they all wanted to leave early (ish) because they had to be up early today so I had no choice, I had to cut my night short which sucked! Overall I was feeling a bit sorry for myself but parts of it were good. Thanks for asking :) 

Also I have no advice on your chart, sorry. I'm inclined to think that you may not have ovulated yet tho and your going to have a long cycle. Let's hope it's not too long :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Sorry to hear your night wasn't so great hun. I'm sure your friend didn't mean to upset you. Do they know about you wanting kids and waiting until the time is right to try? I've not told anyone that we're hopefully going to be trying soon, and with my cycle the way it is I'm glad I've not mentioned it, they might be in for a long wait!

Mrsswaffer, I think it's v close to a positive, the left hand side of the line does look like it maybe could be as dark, but I think the same as Hayley, it might be there in a few hours.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hmm, I may test this evening then. :)

I also had a night out last night, with my workmates. :) It was basically a 'leaving do' for a student nurse who has been on placement with us since before Christmas, and she actually found out on Friday that she's got her first nursing job (as a qualified nurse) with us! So it was a celebration of that too. It was a really heavy night in the end (I've lost count of how many drinks I had!), and I didn't get in until 2:30am!

So, because of my heavy night, my temp this morning was really high, and I know I haven't ovulated yet. But, as we've seen, ovulation isn't far off!!


----------



## Broody85

I'm glad to see its not just me with a stupidly high temp this morning then. I'm feeling so rough today and iv got really bad stomach pains now...stupid vodka! :haha:

My friends do know how much I want children, iv never hidden my desire for them and I know they didn't mean to upset me. It's a natural topic of conversation for them saying as 2 of them are on maternity leave ATM so babies pretty much consume most of their time. I just wish they could do it when I'm not there or at least keep it to a minimum. I actually feel really down today, it's probably down to my lack of sleep and hangover but it's just so unfair. All I want out of life is to me a mother and it's so frustrating that I can't just go ahead and do it. Instead I have to wait for things to change and saying as my OH is so against making plans I just have to sit here and wait indefinitely. This WTT milarky sucks!!!


----------



## sarahfh

Oh Hayley totally with you after today! We had one baby in at lunch who was adorable, then 2 pregnant ladies in for dinner :( sooooo jealous :(


----------



## Broody85

Oh the cute babies in the restaurant are a killer arnt they. I had a woman in on wed night and she was heavily pregnant. We got talking and she was/is due today! So jealous!!! :haha:


----------



## sweetmere

Hey ladies, can anyone shed some light here? My luteal phase is always 15 days long, I know they can vary 1-2 days, but I started my period today, at 12dpo...I would probably have shrugged that off if it wasn't for 1) I chart AND take OPK's and know when I ovulated because they match up, and 2) my temp ALWAYS drops to 97.0-97.3, never fails, before AF, and today it was 97.7 so I definitely was not expecting her. 

I have also been cramping the past few days, but I thought maybe it was early pregnancy cramping, because again, I *never* cramp before my period unless it's 10 minutes before the bleeding starts. This was an odd cycle. I would think maybe a chemical pregnancy except I tested and got a bfn today at 12dpo literally 1 minute before the bleeding started. :/

Anyone have advice/knowledge on this? I am trying to Google it and can't find much...I looked at TCOYF and that's not helping either, if anything it's confusing me even more. :(


----------



## puppymom

sweetmere said:


> Hey ladies, can anyone shed some light here? My luteal phase is always 15 days long, I know they can vary 1-2 days, but I started my period today, at 12dpo...I would probably have shrugged that off if it wasn't for 1) I chart AND take OPK's and know when I ovulated because they match up, and 2) my temp ALWAYS drops to 97.0-97.3, never fails, before AF, and today it was 97.7 so I definitely was not expecting her.
> 
> I have also been cramping the past few days, but I thought maybe it was early pregnancy cramping, because again, I *never* cramp before my period unless it's 10 minutes before the bleeding starts. This was an odd cycle. I would think maybe a chemical pregnancy except I tested and got a bfn today at 12dpo literally 1 minute before the bleeding started. :/
> 
> Anyone have advice/knowledge on this? I am trying to Google it and can't find much...I looked at TCOYF and that's not helping either, if anything it's confusing me even more. :(

How heavy is it? I"m thinking it could be implantation bleeding. If it was, it'd be too early for you to detect pregnancy at the time you tested. I would see what happens, and if your temps stay up, test again in a couple of days.


----------



## sweetmere

Thank you for replying!!!

Well, it started around noon, and now it's 9:30. I've checked my diva cup 2x. At about 5, it had a lot of blood in it. This time, still a lot but not as much. I personally feel like it's too heavy to be implantation bleeding, but it's red/dark blood but I wiped after, and when I just WIPE, it's clear and slimy mixed with red streaks mostly, which is weird because in the cup, it looks like a lot of red blood with a BIT of slimy/white stuff. I checked my cervix and my finger was mostly covered in what felt like EWCM (stretched a lot and was clear) with a tinge of red in places, but it didn't look like what it looks like on my period...my cervix isn't super high but it's definitely not low either. I forgot if it's soft or not. I think it's a lot softer than it is hard.

I'm so confused :/ I'm also cramping.


----------



## puppymom

Seeing your temp drop this morning, I wonder if maybe you did have a really early chemical? There is a chance that you can have a chemical and never see it on a pregnancy test. Perhaps if this does keep up as AF, that's what it was, as you originally thought.


----------



## sarahfh

Okay question time again haha! So, FF has me predicted O tomorrow but it's 5 days earlier that I suspect I O'd last month, OPK's are as white as snow, maybe a tiny tiny hint of a line but nothing visible without realllly looking. Although I haven't really been doing them reliably. 
Also, my temps have been odd this cycle so far, they're all so similar it's actually a little odd, but my thermometer is working just fine (I ran round a bit then took my temp lol). 
So, charting genisus' I ask you. What the heck?! :haha:

On another note, TCOYF arrived this morning so I know what I'm reading tonight :D


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> Okay question time again haha! So, FF has me predicted O tomorrow but it's 5 days earlier that I suspect I O'd last month, OPK's are as white as snow, maybe a tiny tiny hint of a line but nothing visible without realllly looking. Although I haven't really been doing them reliably.
> Also, my temps have been odd this cycle so far, they're all so similar it's actually a little odd, but my thermometer is working just fine (I ran round a bit then took my temp lol).
> So, charting genisus' I ask you. What the heck?! :haha:
> 
> On another note, TCOYF arrived this morning so I know what I'm reading tonight :D

I don't go by what FF says right now in terms of predicted O because this is only my 3rd cycle off the pill. I think FF looks at your last 3 cycles do predict, and if you haven't had that many, it just goes by what you put in at the beginning when signing up. So, you may be right in that O isn't actually coming yet. I know mine seems to be a few days earlier each month (I put that down to my body still adjusting from coming off BCP), so definitely don't go by the predicted stuff yet. Hopefully next month those will be a little more on target for me!


----------



## sarahfh

Well, I had a slightly darker line on an OPK today but still faint. Still going to use back-up for now though as I imagine in the next 5-7 days O will happen and don't need any stray spermies loitering! My CM didn't really change at all last cycle but apparently that's normal after the pill, so see how this cycle goes :) 
Last one was my first cycle charting and I O'd on CD17, spotting started CD9 and AF on CD11. So a 27/28 day cycle. It would be nice if my LP would increase a little bit but I imagine everything will settle down within the next few months, and the way time is flying it will be 6 months down the line before I know it :)


----------



## Broody85

My LP was 12 days with slight spotting the two days before so mine has been quite similar to yours on that front. I wonder if they will get a bit longer in the coming months? I know my chart says I had EWCM for a few days but I only really had it properly for one day and that was the day before O, the other days I only seen a tiny bit but on FF it says to record the most fertile kind you see that day. Hopefully you will notice a bit of a change this month :thumbup:


----------



## puppymom

I hear that often you have changes in CM but don't notice it, because there isn't a ton of of it there. This doesn't mean that it isn't good, or isn't fertile, though - so that's good to remember! Also, a 12 day LP is fairly good, I'd say - wouldn't be worried about that too much. I have noticed so far, that my LP has remained the same, but the length of time before O is what is changing each month since coming off the pill. Our bodies will all adjust in time, though!


----------



## sarahfh

OPK hasn't changed much, BUT I think I may have had some watery CM. It doesn't fully match the description on FF or anything but the only way I would describe it is watery if I didn't know the descriptions haha.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Weeeird AF going on, I'm having cramps and my temp has dropped, but the bleeding is really light, not much more than heavy spotting. Boobs are still a bit tender, too. :shrug: Maybe tomorrow it will get heavier. I wonder if this is the effect of the B6...maybe it's trying to lengthen my LP but not quite managing, and at the same time, AF can't quite get going? Have gone up to 30mg of B6 this cycle (was taking 10 last cycle). Just as long as AF doesn't drag on because of it!


----------



## Cheska8

Am v jealous of you girls with AF issues, I wish mine would arrive! CD39 and still no sign of O or AF. Boo!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Am I weird for getting all excited at the sight of my first positive opk, when we're not even TTC? :haha:


----------



## Broody85

^^not at all, I was so excited to see mine I had to come on here and tell u girls then I rang my OH to tell him :haha:

Cheska I'm sure AF or O will happen soon. I'm already stressing that this month I might have to wait AGES but I guess it's kinda good saying as I'm not TTC as it means I have less periods overall :thumbup: :haha:

Mrs.E, I noticed your last AF started off light, maybe that's just what happens with you. I can't believe how light mine has been this month. I was expecting Niagra Falls or something. Now I'm worried that my body is lulling me into a failss sense of security tho and next month will be horrendous!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Before (and during) taking the Pill, my periods were always 5 days long. Now they're lighter, and last for only 3 days! I've been off the Pill since October, and they've been the same ever since! :shrug:

This morning, I expected a temp shift, but it was exactly the same as yesterday's temp! I'm pretty sure I ov'ed yesterday, so hopefully tomorrow's temp will be higher! :)


----------



## sarahfh

I have a OPK that is soooo close to positive! Like, there's just one little bit of line a different colour, a little spot. I want to get a positive but working all day tomorrow so think I will miss it :( excited though! Except that it means AF will probably arrive right in time for a holiday where 90% will be spent in the pool :( 
Looking forward to seeing what my temp is tomorrow!


----------



## Avalanche

I keep forgetting to temp :dohh: I will be suing OPKs this month though.

I'm off to the doctor tomorrow to arrange my genetic tests for OH and I to make sure that it is OH to TTC as we have some issues. 

I've also been pretty unwell so going to get a quick check up as my last doctor thought I may have ovarian cysts but I moved before my scan was scheduled. Especially with AF being 7 days late lat month and happening twice in 4 weeks in November. 

Just looking forward to getting everything ticked off and hoping it al comes back as good news!


----------



## puppymom

Avalanche said:


> I keep forgetting to temp :dohh: I will be suing OPKs this month though.
> 
> I'm off to the doctor tomorrow to arrange my genetic tests for OH and I to make sure that it is OH to TTC as we have some issues.
> 
> I've also been pretty unwell so going to get a quick check up as my last doctor thought I may have ovarian cysts but I moved before my scan was scheduled. Especially with AF being 7 days late lat month and happening twice in 4 weeks in November.
> 
> Just looking forward to getting everything ticked off and hoping it al comes back as good news!

I have some weekends when I'm awful at charting! It all turns out in the end though. Good luck with all of your testing - it'll be nice to know exactly what is going on with everything.


----------



## sarahfh

Got a positive OPK! Little annoying as it means AF will definitely be here for my holiday though :( heavy AF and spending around 6 hours a day in a bikini will be interesting, even with super tampons :/


----------



## Laura617

Hi all. Could I get some opinions on my chart. My temps are low but a little spike yesterday and back down today. I'm new to charting so not sure what to think.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Well, AF reverted to normal in full force yesterday! Bit better today, not so bad cramping, don't know how heavy yet as not checked mooncup since this morning. My temps are again holding very steady, most unusual for me :shrug: Hopefully this is a good sign though, as for much of last cycle they were all over the place!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, my temps have been rather steady this month too (though I'm expecting a temp shift any time now... please!)... though it might be due to my thermometer needing a new battery!!!! :p


----------



## puppymom

Laura617 said:


> Hi all. Could I get some opinions on my chart. My temps are low but a little spike yesterday and back down today. I'm new to charting so not sure what to think.

I wonder if you actually did ovulate yet, as although there is a coverline, your temps seem quite low for post ovulation temps. Have you just come off BC?


----------



## Laura617

puppymom said:


> Laura617 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. Could I get some opinions on my chart. My temps are low but a little spike yesterday and back down today. I'm new to charting so not sure what to think.
> 
> I wonder if you actually did ovulate yet, as although there is a coverline, your temps seem quite low for post ovulation temps. Have you just come off BC?Click to expand...

I came off depo in September.


----------



## sarahfh

Mine have been too, wonder if it's related to how cold it has been? Just a random thought there lol. My thermometer is only a few weeks old so better not be the battery!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I got a 'that's more like it!' temperature this morning, so it wasn't my battery. I wonder if FF will pick up my ovulation on CD16 despite the delayed temperature shift.


----------



## puppymom

mrsswaffer said:


> I got a 'that's more like it!' temperature this morning, so it wasn't my battery. I wonder if FF will pick up my ovulation on CD16 despite the delayed temperature shift.

With your temperature shift like that today, I'm wondering if you actually didn't ovulate yesterday? OPKs just tell you that you're getting a LH surge - and generally you don't actually ovulate until a day or two later.


----------



## puppymom

I'm hoping my cycle doesn't go way off track this month. I had a great temp dip and then rise, right when I expected ovulation would occur, but today my temp is way down again. I'm wondering if my one ovary is kinda lazy, and maybe this month will be more like my first (long). We shall see what the next week brings.


----------



## mrsswaffer

FF has confirmed ovulation for CD17, which is the norm for me. :) I thought it might have been CD16 because I got ovulation pains on CD15, and usually always get them the day before ov.


----------



## Cheska8

Wooo got AF this morning! Not v heavy but just relieved something is going on down there!! So now can start a full month of charting. I've got no idea what happened last month because I used OPKs all month and never had a positive, so is it possible that I got my period without ovulating? Or can I not be producing enough LH to detect on the sticks I use?

Sorry not chatted in a while, work has been craaaaaazy this week! x


----------



## puppymom

Yeah, you may have had an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Puppymom, do you know if that can be a one off or is it likely to happen again? Does it sort itself out? x


----------



## puppymom

I don't know for sure, but from what I've heard from friends and other people on this board, you can have an anovulatory cycle in the middle of a bunch of regular cycles, for one reason or another. Try not to be concerned yet, and see what this new cycle brings!


----------



## Cheska8

Ah ok, that's great, thanks. I'll use opks this month too and see what's going on.


----------



## puppymom

Yeah, I never use OPKs, I just go by temps. OPKs can tell you if your body is producing the LH hormone, but they won't tell you for sure if you have or have not ovulated. Can't hurt though!


----------



## Cheska8

So if I do have another anovulatory cycle then what would my chart do? Would it just not have a temp increase that you'd normally expect?


----------



## puppymom

Cheska8 said:


> So if I do have another anovulatory cycle then what would my chart do? Would it just not have a temp increase that you'd normally expect?

Yep, just like what your chart ended up like, but it would be that way the entire month. I think the temps are generally up and down the entire month. If you do see a temp shift, that indicates that ovulation has occurred.


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls, how you all doing? I havnt been I. This part of the forum for a few days and it feels like ages :haha:

Cheska I'm so happy for you that AF has arrived :happydance: my first AF was strangely light, totally the opposite to what I was expecting! I look forward to stalking this mo the chart :)

Puppymom, do you keep an eye on CM at all? That was the biggest give away for me when I O'ed then the OPK's and temp confirmed it.

My temps were pretty steady for a few days this week but this mornings temp spoilt it :( :haha:


----------



## puppymom

Broody, the first month I checked CM on and off, but I haven't really since. I don't want to get too obsessive about it. I can tell when it is getting nearer to O though, as I can feel/see the CM when I am out and about, wiping, etc., I just don't record anything. I actually think my body was gearing up for O last week, and then failed, but feel that it's going to be coming soonish still.


----------



## Cheska8

Hi Hayley, my AF is ridiculously light, sometimes I wonder if it is even AF or just a bit of spotting really. We're hoping to start trying this month so I hope I do get some signs of O this month after not really getting any last month. Do you check CM? I didn't seem to have much of that either last month. 

Hope your valentines night in the restaurant wasn't too crazy!

Puppymom, thanks for your help with my chart. Will just have to see how my temps play out this month and take it from there. X


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Big temp spike for me today, spent most of the night throwing up :cry:...I had such a sore stomach. Went to bed just before 11, woke with pain at 1.30, got back to sleep around 5am and my alarm went off at 6 :brat: So that shot my temperature, lol. Tempted to have an evening nap, it's been a busy day at work (yes, I went to work after all that :dohh:)

Hoping for a better night tonight!


----------



## sarahfh

Oh no I hope you feel better soon! I would have an nap if you need to :) 

So, funny moment today, I had an ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries and the lady asked where I was in my cycle and seemed confused when I said "4 days past ovulation" :haha: wasn't really sure what to say after that as I was going to just say "about a week from my period" but it slipped out lol. Oh well!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sarahfh said:


> Oh no I hope you feel better soon! I would have an nap if you need to :)
> 
> So, funny moment today, I had an ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries and the lady asked where I was in my cycle and seemed confused when I said "4 days past ovulation" :haha: wasn't really sure what to say after that as I was going to just say "about a week from my period" but it slipped out lol. Oh well!

Thank you! I get this every so often, the doctor thinks my bile ducts etc occasionally contract way too hard and block the pancreatic juices and bile from getting out into my gut, and it backs up, causing the pain and sickness. It always goes away after a few hours, but it's always the middle of the flipping night when it happens! :shrug: I'm ok now, just shattered, and my throat hurts from throwing up.

And :haha: :rofl: about your reply to the ultrasound lady - you're a proper charting nerd now! I hope the scan didn't show anything bad...did she say anything, or do you have to wait for an appointment to get the results? Fingers crossed for you, I hope there were no cysts!


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Alright charting gurus...I come to you for help!
It's my first time tracking BBT after stopping bc...initially I didn't temp but when AF showed up two weeks early, I decided to get in the know.
I saw FF does not recommend adjusting for an early or late temp...what are your thoughts? Also, I had a dip on cd 6 of a full half degree...is this normal fluctuation or did I somehow temp wrong?
Chart: www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Oops, double post


----------



## puppymom

I sometimes adjust my temps, but only depending where they are in my cycle. That early on, I wouldn't bother. Also, my cycles are fairly long, and they are usually all over the place until a week - a few days before O, so I would not worry at all about the fluctuation. Everyone is different, but usually my temps settle around 97 degrees (give or take a few tenths) just before O. Check out my charts if you want (I don't know how many actually show up to others.


----------



## sarahfh

Mrs Eleflump said:


> sarahfh said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I hope you feel better soon! I would have an nap if you need to :)
> 
> So, funny moment today, I had an ultrasound to check for cysts on my ovaries and the lady asked where I was in my cycle and seemed confused when I said "4 days past ovulation" :haha: wasn't really sure what to say after that as I was going to just say "about a week from my period" but it slipped out lol. Oh well!
> 
> Thank you! I get this every so often, the doctor thinks my bile ducts etc occasionally contract way too hard and block the pancreatic juices and bile from getting out into my gut, and it backs up, causing the pain and sickness. It always goes away after a few hours, but it's always the middle of the flipping night when it happens! :shrug: I'm ok now, just shattered, and my throat hurts from throwing up.
> 
> And :haha: :rofl: about your reply to the ultrasound lady - you're a proper charting nerd now! I hope the scan didn't show anything bad...did she say anything, or do you have to wait for an appointment to get the results? Fingers crossed for you, I hope there were no cysts!Click to expand...

Oh that sounds rubbish! Mind you, I'm phobic of being sick so that would terrify me. God knows how I will cope with morning sickness when the time comes :rofl: 

I have a small cyst on my right ovary but probably from OV and I have to go back to the doctor, she will phone me to organise it. Just want to get rid of the pain, makes sex unbearable sometimes, but others it is fine :shrug:


----------



## Broody85

Yeah I know what u mean puppymom, I was quite obsessive last cycle but not so much this cycle. I do keep an eye on my CM I guess but I guess it's something I do daily in anyways. I will start doing some OPK's when I think O is approaching tho.

Cheska I can't believe your starting TTC this month...how exciting! It will be even more fun stalking your chart to look out for signs of a possible pregnancy :D I wish u lots of luck and baby dust. 

Valentines night wasn't too bad thank god, I even won a bottle of champagne as I sold the most 3 course evening specials :happydance: I ended up giving it to my mam tho coz I'm nice like that....and I don't really like it :haha:

Sarah I hope your scan results come back ok. Have they suggested it could be endo to you? I'm sure we have spoke about this before and u mentioned something about endo but I can't remember what, sorry :blush:


----------



## sarahfh

It has been mentioned to me yes, I think it may be my next lot of investigations. Because of just coming off the pill it's hard to tell whether my periods are going to go back to as heavy as they were though. Hopefully they will figure it out in the next couple of years before we TTC, I'd like it to be sorted before then to make it a little easier. I think we have spoken a little about it yeah :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Booo! Girls, I wonder if anyone can help. I've been having brown spotting now for a few days, and today I'm only 7 DPO - this started at 4 DPO (though, I think I might be 8 DPO. FF has me on 7). I came off the Pill in October because I was getting a brown discharge (more than spotting) in the middle of my cycles, and since then, it's been absolutely fine. Until this cycle. Growl! Does anyone have any ideas what it could mean? My LP is almost always 11 days.


----------



## puppymom

Sometimes this means implantation bleeding. Is there any chance you could be pregnant?


----------



## mrsswaffer

I googled it, and that's all I could come up with too. There's very little chance, because DH and I use condoms and they've never split. :nope: :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

It could be that for some reason your having an off cycle where your hormones are just not where they should be. I've googled a bit too, and I've also seen that it could be a LP defect, but I wouldn't be concerned about that right now, unless it continues to happen month after month.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks love. We shall see! :)

I was thinking that, because it's old blood, it might be left over from my last AF (which have only been 3 days long since coming off BCP). But - and this is probably TMI guys - after some (but not all) bowel movements, it's fresh, red blood when I wipe... coming from the front door. :blush:

:shrug:


----------



## sarahfh

Could you have aggravated your cervix or anything during sex? Or even scratched while checking CM?

Also, so off topic but I have to share with someone! OH and I are going on holiday Monday with my Dad, step-mum, brother and friend. Well, this morning before he went to work he said "while we're on holiday I'm going to talk to your Dad about a couple of things" 

Now girls, before I get way too overexcited, would someone like to please tell me that sounds like what I think it sounds like?! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I definitely think so!!! :happydance:


----------



## Cheska8

Ooooh how exciting! Hope it's what you think and not just about DIY or something! Haha! x


----------



## puppymom

haha, yeah, I don't think you're getting too excited - but with men, you just never know!


----------



## sarahfh

My OH and Dad are as hopeless as each other with DIY :haha: 

I'm all excited now, even went to find out my ring size just in case to tell my Mum, and the style I want for the band/setting (we have the diamond, it's passed through every other generation and is waiting in Mum's safe). I think it will be a while off yet, but maybe by the end of the year. I think had he not added the "because you're amazing and I love you so much" I would have dismissed it as something to do with my 21st in March.

It would mean one step closer to TTC too, I mean, still a few years off, but its a baby step in the right direction :D 

In other news, .10 degree dip this morning and a little cramping, think AF is on her way. Hopefully she will give me her worst over the weekend before the holiday :)


----------



## Broody85

Eeeeek, sounds positive Sarah! 

Is it bad that I'm a bit jealous of your shorter cycles? I'm on CD15 now and NO signs of ovulation at all! I guess while I'm not TTC the longer cycle is better as it means I get less AF's but it does worry me a bit that when I come to TTC I wi have to wait longer between cycles and possible conception dates x


----------



## sarahfh

Haha course not, I would happily swap :p My LP last month was only 10 days and this months so far isn't looking like it will be any longer :/ I would like it to be a little longer as I worry it will cause problems when TTC, although I guess at least I have a few years for my body to sort itself out! 

How long have you got until TTC? 

My furrbaby has been very clingy today, he does it sometimes, Tom always jokes he knows something we don't. I wish!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, Sarah, that sounds promising! My hubby phoned my Dad to ask for my hand in marriage :dance: (we live too far away from my family for him to ask in person). I didn't know anything about it though, until after the proposal. I heard him on the phone, but he told me he'd phoned someone from work, lol. I hadn't a clue that it was going to happen, I'd been waiting 6 years...! My Dad phoned my Mum at work to check he'd given the right answer dohh:), and my Mum phoned my Aunty and Uncle to tell them, and they all had to keep it buttoned for days til he proposed :haha:

My temps are really high this cycle...I'm wondering if the B6 has elevated my progesterone this cycle (thus raising temps), or if I'm just not sleeping as well or something. My post-ov temps were higher than normal last cycle...does anyone know if B6 can do that? I know the general idea is that it lengthens your LP, which is obviously why I'm taking it, but does it do that by increasing progesterone levels?


----------



## sarahfh

I told OH he had to, and he'll have to get the diamond from my Mum to get it set, so she'll know too. I think I will be one of the last ones to know, although my family are so useless at keeping secrets so hopefully they manage it!
I haven't dared tell anyone but my Mum IRL just in case, and I only told Mum so I could tell her ring size and the setting I want, I want it to be perfect as it's for life. 

I didn't know B6 could lengthen your LP, I may look into that if mine doesn't sort itself out in the next 6 months. Although I think most of you guys will be moving to TTC by then!


----------



## calliebaby

Yikes! My luteal temps haven't been this high since I was pregnant....:shrug:


----------



## Broody85

calliebaby said:


> Yikes! My luteal temps haven't been this high since I was pregnant....:shrug:

Oooh post a link to your chart :) is there any chance you could be pregnant do you think? 

Sarah, I don't have a TTC date. He just says in the next year or two :shrug: I think it will be a case of "do u wanna have a baby now?" "yeah lets go" sort of thing :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

Haha, we are the same, I got super broody over summer which is what brought me here, but I got quite upset and frustrated feeling like it when I knew all too well nothing could come of it. I ended up crying on OH and pouring it all out one evening and the only part of the conversation I really remember was "we'll see where we are in a year or so" which I know is too soon, but I think it will be a case of either him being like "Yeah okay let's give it a go, if it happens it happens" thing or we will get drunk at a stupid time and get an early surprise :haha: 

Do you worry about the stress of TTC? My best friend is TTC at the moment but has only had 2 periods since coming off the implant nearly a year ago and the stress she puts herself through, I'm not sure I could handle that! In some ways I think I would rather have a surprise if you know what I mean? x


----------



## calliebaby

Broody85 said:


> calliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Yikes! My luteal temps haven't been this high since I was pregnant....:shrug:
> 
> Oooh post a link to your chart :) is there any chance you could be pregnant do you think?
> 
> Sarah, I don't have a TTC date. He just says in the next year or two :shrug: I think it will be a case of "do u wanna have a baby now?" "yeah lets go" sort of thing :haha:Click to expand...

Just click on the thing that says "cd24-8dpo" and it should come up. I suppose that there is a small chance that I could be pregnant. I guess I'll know for sure in 7 days!


----------



## puppymom

calliebaby said:


> Yikes! My luteal temps haven't been this high since I was pregnant....:shrug:

Wow, those are high temps up there! If they stay high, that'd be my bet that you're pregnant - mine have never been that high!


----------



## Broody85

Oh wow they are high arnt they! Fingers crossed for an outcome you would like :)

I don't really worry about getting stressed over TTC. I'm hoping that by knowing my cycles I will eliminate a lot of that stress i.e. wondering where AF is when I'm not actually due. Like last month I would have been panicking but because I knew I didn't O til CD28 I knew AF would be "late" I do think that if it takes more than a few cycles I will start to stress tho :blush:


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah I think I would be the same, I think we would probably do like 4-6 months relaxed (but still temping) TTC before I would get too concerned about timing properly :) I think I will keep temping even if not using it to aid TTC at first, I like knowing what's going on in my body :)


----------



## Broody85

Yeah so do I. If anyone knew I was temping now they would probably think I'm mad saying as I'm not TTC yet, but I think it's good to know what's happening and more importantly for me, to know when to expect the witch! 

TBH I would t really know what I was doing actually TTC. Like I know by temping and using OPK's when I am ovulating but other than knowing to have lots of sex before that point I'm pretty clueless. Iv seen things like pre seed and different vit's you can take to help but I don't intend on using them until I'm a few month in (hopefully I won't even get to that point tho)


----------



## calliebaby

I'll keep you all posted!
When ttc my son, I just charted and we conceived him the 2nd month.:thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

So, because of this spotting, I tested yesterday and got a BFN. I knew it would be the case, because DH and I use condoms, but I had to test. Haha! :blush:

I think it'll be a case of 'we'll see where we are in a year or two' for me too, now. I was dead set on trying in 2012 sometime, but if it takes longer, I'm okay with that. I'm feeling a lot less pressure now that I've stopped thinking and worrying about it. :)


----------



## sarahfh

My chart is doing funny things, after yesterdays lower temperature I was thinking AF was on her way ready to start Monday for my holiday. Now my temperature has gone back up to where it was. Stupid body. Any insight?

Mrswaffer, I test sometimes too, just coz. I think it's the pent up addiction from OPK time ;) going to have to buy more cheapie OPK's after next month if I keep up like this!


----------



## puppymom

Sarah, you're still above the coverline, and it looks like you have a lot of open circles (different times, disturbances, etc.) so I wouldn't worry at all about the temp going back up. Actually, I'd be happy that it's still there, because that means a longer LP!


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah, my weird shifts are making it hard to get a set time to temp every single day. 
Felt so sick the last couple of days, it's not really helping the sleeping situation but oh well. I got on holiday tomorrow so hopefully I'm feeling better after a few days rest! So run down and stuff right now, it's insane.


----------



## puppymom

Yeah, I hear ya, I'm not great with tempting at the right times either. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## calliebaby

Just compared this month's chart to the one where I got pregnant. Click on my link and take a look. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Cheska8

Wow they look very simlar! Could you be pregnant this cycle? x


----------



## Broody85

Oooooh Sarah, have a lovely holiday. Where u off to? I could do do with a holiday right now, I'm desperate for a bit if sun on my skin!

I'm a bit rubbish at temping at the same time too. I don't actually temp when I wake up for the day as I always have disturbed sleep in those last few hours. Instead I temp about 5 hours in as I ALWAYS wake up between 6-7 so it seems to work for me. 

Callie, looking at your charts I would be inclined to say your pregnant now :) why don't you take a test now? Some ppl get a positive thus early on :thumbup:

I'm a bit confused by my chart ATM. Signs are pointing towards O but my OPK's are negative :shrug: does anyone have some insight into it?


----------



## puppymom

Broody, I'd say just keep waiting and taking those OPKs! This cycle is long for me - I thought I'd ovulated twice so far, because of a good temp drop and then rise, however every time so far, my temp has gone back down. Ugh, very frustrating! I'm just glad I'm not TTC right now!


----------



## Broody85

Oh yeah iv just looked at yours, how annoying!!! TBH I'm not even expecting it yet as last month I didn't O til CD28 but it's just with the EWCM (although I only have a little bit) and that temp dip. I took an OPK today and it was slightly darker today then yesterday but still no where near a positive so I think it's still a few days/a week away yet. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## calliebaby

I would say you are a few days away as well.

So, I took a test today and it was negative. 
I think it might just be a weird fluke the charts are so similar. There is a slight possibility we could have had an "oopsie". We dtd 3 days before ovulation without anything.
I'm due on thursday, so if AF doesn't show by then, I will test again on friday.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Well ladies, I reckon I'm ov'ing :haha: I have ov pains, swimming in EWCM, and loooook at my opk! That's the most positive one I've ever had! A bit early for me this cycle, but woohoo! :dance:

Broody85, yours is coming...if you're getting a darkening line, that's a good sign that you're getting closer. Just keep opking, and don't stress about it...stressing will delay it, if anything...it'll happen when it happens! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2379.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wowzas!! That is one positive OPK!!! :happydance:


----------



## calliebaby

Nice looking positive!!!:happydance:


----------



## Broody85

Oh wow that is a fab positive :D 

It's mad but I really don't feel stressed about it...not like last month! I think last month was a stressy time for me anyway so that probably did play a role in my late O date. This month I feel more happy within myself and less stressed (although last week a had a lot of emotional upset) so maybe that has helped bring O forward (if it does happen in the next few days) iv noticed more EWCM today so I think I may even get a positive OPK tomorrow (I only did one today and that was at midday) 

Callie, are u just going to wait for AF now or are you gonna keep testing? I don't think I would be able to resist testing


----------



## Trying2012

Hi girls

I wonder if you would mind me joining you all here?

We are waiting to try until July (must sort out a ticker) I have been on BCP for 16 years and just had my implant removed in November to hopefully allow my cycles to settle before we try. 

I've been a lurker on this thread for a while as I decided to chart when I got the implant removed. My cycles have been a bit all over the place with late ov and short LP. This seems to have increased this month though so happy about that. 

Hoping that yous won't mind another one on here as I think it will be great for me to be able to chat with you all about my big bad chart!


----------



## Broody85

Hi hun,

Of course u can join in :) Iv just took a look at your chart there, it looks good :D how you finding being off the implant? So far I'm loving being off the pill, I seems to get more moody/irritated but I can live with that, just not sure everyone around me can :rofl:


----------



## Trying2012

Hi Broody

Thanks for the welcome! 

I think I will need to try and figure out the settings on my chart as I can only see one and I have a few on there. 

I'm loving being off the implant, I feel so much more me and luckily haven't been hit with any mood swings so far. Fingers crossed it stays that way. 

Glad I found this thread as know you's will all understand! Lol


----------



## GenYsuperlady

Alright ladies -- I'm on my first month charting and wondering if I may have already ovulated and maybe just with a slow rise?
The reason I ask is that for the last two days I've been "dry/sticky" whereas I was quite "wet" a few days ago. Also had BB tenderness that is subsiding.
All OPKs negative, but never really did the waiting 4 hours between peeing....and didn't start doing them consistently until 2-3 days ago. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36b7de
Opinions?


----------



## puppymom

Gen, I'm thinking no. It looks like your cycle hasn't settled yet from AF, but everyone's bodies are different. I know my CM was all over the place my first couple of months off. Give it a few days and see what happens!


----------



## MollyWeasley

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join in? I've been chart-stalking a bit, but waited to speak up until I actually came off the pill.

I've charted my last few months on the pill - mainly just to get into the habit of temping each morning, and it was nice to feel like I was DOING SOMETHING towards TTCing.

Feel free to check out my chart in my siggy. I'm only temping, not tracking CM (unless it becomes noticeable when off BCP). Hoping that temps alone will be enough to detect O this month... and I'm really hoping that I WILL O this month.

2 cycles (including this one) until we TTC!

Edited to clarify: this is my first month off the pill.


----------



## puppymom

Molly, good to have you hear! I chart just using temps, and can see my O day easily... although this month it doesn't seem to want to happen... grr!


----------



## Broody85

Hi gen, I would also say I don't think you have O yet. 

Hi Molly, nice to have you over here :)

Well girls I have no idea what's going with my body ATM? My temp went back up this morning and I had a fainter line on my OPK this morning. I'm thinking that maybe my body was thinking about ovulating but didn't for whatever reason. What do u girls think?


----------



## puppymom

I think you might be right, Hayley. Either that or you have a slow rise after O. If your temp keeps going up and then stays up, you'll see that you may have O'd. Otherwise, remember that many women have LH surges throughout your cycle, regarless of whether your body is preparing to O or not. So, you may be one of those women who have a surge, which is detected on an OPK, but not actually telling you that O is on the way (was that confusing?!).


----------



## Broody85

A little haha. My OKP's have only had faint lines. It was more my temp shift and EWCM which made me think that it was on the way. But both were in smaller amounts then last month so I was just expecting them to get "stronger" but today I seem to be back to normal. How frustrating coz it would have meant that my O date was moving forward :/


----------



## calliebaby

Broody85 said:


> Hi gen, I would also say I don't think you have O yet.
> 
> Hi Molly, nice to have you over here :)
> 
> Well girls I have no idea what's going with my body ATM? My temp went back up this morning and I had a fainter line on my OPK this morning. I'm thinking that maybe my body was thinking about ovulating but didn't for whatever reason. What do u girls think?

I think that if your temp rises the next two days, it will have you as ovulating on cd18. :thumbup:

AFM- I will decide after tomorrow's temp if I will test or not. Usually by cd13, my temp drops if af is on the way. I will test tomorrow if it raises.


----------



## Trying2012

Broody85 said:


> Hi gen, I would also say I don't think you have O yet.
> 
> Hi Molly, nice to have you over here :)
> 
> Well girls I have no idea what's going with my body ATM? My temp went back up this morning and I had a fainter line on my OPK this morning. I'm thinking that maybe my body was thinking about ovulating but didn't for whatever reason. What do u girls think?

I would agree if your temps stay up ov around day 18, I think sometimes it can be a slow rise which is frustrating as FF takes a while to notice it. That seemed to happen to me this month. Now however I am stuck in a long cycle that I don't like! Finally a dip in temp this morning though :happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

MollyWeasley said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join in? I've been chart-stalking a bit, but waited to speak up until I actually came off the pill.
> 
> I've charted my last few months on the pill - mainly just to get into the habit of temping each morning, and it was nice to feel like I was DOING SOMETHING towards TTCing.
> 
> Feel free to check out my chart in my siggy. I'm only temping, not tracking CM (unless it becomes noticeable when off BCP). Hoping that temps alone will be enough to detect O this month... and I'm really hoping that I WILL O this month.
> 
> 2 cycles (including this one) until we TTC!

Hi Molly, nice to have you here! I'm a newbie myself. I have only attempted to track my CM really this month and FF detected my ov without any problems just using my temps. Fingers crossed for you! Are you stopping your BCP in 2 cycles or have you stopped already?


----------



## MollyWeasley

I've stopped birth control already. I'm on CD10 of my first month off the pill.

Gen - I just checked your chart and FF gave you solid crosshairs - awesome!


----------



## Trying2012

MollyWeasley said:


> I've stopped birth control already. I'm on CD10 of my first month off the pill.
> 
> Gen - I just checked your chart and FF gave you solid crosshairs - awesome!

Ahh I wasn't sure! Thats great :thumbup:On my first cycle of BCP I ov'd on day 28, so it took a little while but eventually it happened. 2nd cycle was CD20 and this one CD19 although for some reason my cycle appears to have lengenthed this time and still no sign of AF.

I really hope things settle for me, although not ttc until July!


----------



## Samia22

how do you put your cyclus lenght? from past month and what is LF or somthing im getting confused and trying to start with the website for the first time so iam fresh newbieee


----------



## Trying2012

Grrr I had fixed crosshairs on FF as ov'd cd19 until I put my data in this morning. It has now changed to ov'd cd21 and put dashed crosshairs. 

Anyone have any idea why? I think I need to use OPK's next cycle as only used a couple this one and at the wrong times. 

Frustrated


----------



## Trying2012

Samia22 said:


> how do you put your cyclus lenght? from past month and what is LF or somthing im getting confused and trying to start with the website for the first time so iam fresh newbieee

Are you talking about on fertility friend? I'm not sure what LF is unless you are thinking AF which is your period or LP which is your luteal phase. As for the website you are able to enter your last period then start temping from today although it is recommended that you start from the first day of your period and not half way through a cycle.


----------



## puppymom

Trying2012 said:


> Grrr I had fixed crosshairs on FF as ov'd cd19 until I put my data in this morning. It has now changed to ov'd cd21 and put dashed crosshairs.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why? I think I need to use OPK's next cycle as only used a couple this one and at the wrong times.
> 
> Frustrated

It looks like it gave you dashed crosshairs because you had some temps that fell on your coverline. No worries though - has AF come yet?


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks for looking for me :). I just thought it was really strange as it has been at cd19 right up until this morning and then it changed to cd21. I didn't realise that it would change it again so late in my cycle. 
AF hasn't come and no signs of it either. Think I'm having a very strange cycle this month and long!

Have had 2 days of low temps though so am thinking that she is on the way somewhere! Lol 

I'm really pleased I decided to stop all BCP so far in advance in the hope that by the time we do try I'll be regular.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Samia22 said:


> how do you put your cyclus lenght? from past month and what is LF or somthing im getting confused and trying to start with the website for the first time so iam fresh newbieee

If you want to enter your usual/typical cycle length, on the left-side under Account, click Settings. Then click Charting Settings. That's where you can set up your default info.

To get started on a chart, enter the first day of your period by entering the amount of flow (light or higher is considered a period, spotting is not) under Menses/Spotting in the data entry for that date (click on the day on the calendar). For the first date of flow entered FF will automatically start a chart and call that Cycle Day 1.

Under Education is a Charting Course - that's a good introduction to charting.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Trying2012 said:


> Grrr I had fixed crosshairs on FF as ov'd cd19 until I put my data in this morning. It has now changed to ov'd cd21 and put dashed crosshairs.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why? I think I need to use OPK's next cycle as only used a couple this one and at the wrong times.
> 
> Frustrated

Agree with puppymom, or maybe it's because there were a bunch of temps prior to O that went above the coverline? It's very strange that FF would change your O date so late - and today's temp isn't anything too unusual....

Do you remember if the coverline moved up or down? You can check by removing today's temp/info and seeing what the chart looked like prior to today's temp... then put today's info back in.

On the bright side, these 2 months are fairly consistent O days - CD 20 and 21 (or 19).


----------



## Trying2012

MollyWeasley said:


> Trying2012 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr I had fixed crosshairs on FF as ov'd cd19 until I put my data in this morning. It has now changed to ov'd cd21 and put dashed crosshairs.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why? I think I need to use OPK's next cycle as only used a couple this one and at the wrong times.
> 
> Frustrated
> 
> Agree with puppymom, or maybe it's because there were a bunch of temps prior to O that went above the coverline? It's very strange that FF would change your O date so late - and today's temp isn't anything too unusual....
> 
> Do you remember if the coverline moved up or down? You can check by removing today's temp/info and seeing what the chart looked like prior to today's temp... then put today's info back in.
> 
> On the bright side, these 2 months are fairly consistent O days - CD 20 and 21 (or 19).Click to expand...

I just took out today's info and the cover line actually stays the same at 36.49....strange! 

You're right though the ov'd is very consistent and my LP is getting longer so very happy with that. :thumbup: thanks for looking for me. x


----------



## MollyWeasley

Trying2012 said:


> I just took out today's info and the cover line actually stays the same at 36.49....strange!
> 
> You're right though the ov'd is very consistent and my LP is getting longer so very happy with that. :thumbup: thanks for looking for me. x

How many cycles have you been off the pill?

Curious, because I see that your LP has improved quite a lot and wondering how long after the pill that took.


----------



## Trying2012

This is cycle 3. First one was 5 days, 2nd was 10 days and now this one has jumped up to 14 :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmn, I had a temp rise today, and my CM is drying up, but my boobs are only very slightly tender...usually by this point in my cycle they'd be feeling like they were about to fall off! FF hasn't confirmed my ov yet...tomorrow or the day after I'm hoping to get the crosshairs, but we'll see.

I wonder if this lack of boob-soreness is to do with the B6? I'm still taking 30mg/day, have been all cycle, was on 10mg/day last cycle.

Weeeeird. :shrug:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hmm! I would say you ov'd yesterday or Tuesday. :)

FF confused me last cycle because I got a positive OPK two days in a row (CD14 and 15), then a negative. It eventually confirmed ov on CD17, two days after my last positive OPK, so... why wasn't the OPK on CD16 positive? Growl!


----------



## puppymom

mrsswaffer said:


> Hmm! I would say you ov'd yesterday or Tuesday. :)
> 
> FF confused me last cycle because I got a positive OPK two days in a row (CD14 and 15), then a negative. It eventually confirmed ov on CD17, two days after my last positive OPK, so... why wasn't the OPK on CD16 positive? Growl!

Becuase most often your LH surge is actually a day or two before you actually ovulate!


----------



## Broody85

I love readi g this thread and seeing I'm not the only one who's body is playing silly beggars :haha: looking at my chart I would say I defo havnt ovulated yet, booooo x


----------



## puppymom

I agree Hayley!


----------



## Trying2012

I agree too Hayley :nope: looks like we are all having odd cycles this month. Full moon?? Lol

Still no AF for me yet, though some small signs this morning so fingers crossed. Want this loooong cycle to end! 

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## Blossomgirl

I'm so proud of my body. I know this sounds odd, but it was my first month of charting, and although my cycle is long, it's otherwise pretty textbook. Nice, clear thermal shift. Clear ov day, with +ve OPK. 14 day LP. I'm 32 years old, and have no kids yet, and it's just kinda nice to know that my body still seems to be working ok. 

Am I really weird for being proud of my body for doing something which it has probably been doing for years anyway, without me even noticing??


----------



## mrsswaffer

I was exactly the same when I came off the Pill in October. It's fascinating what the female body does every month, and most women have no idea. I'm so glad I found out about charting. :)


----------



## puppymom

I was proud of my body for the first two months off the pill... not so much this month! lol Although it does feel like I have ovulated, it has taken a LONG time!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

mrsswaffer said:


> Hmm! I would say you ov'd yesterday or Tuesday. :)
> 
> FF confused me last cycle because I got a positive OPK two days in a row (CD14 and 15), then a negative. It eventually confirmed ov on CD17, two days after my last positive OPK, so... why wasn't the OPK on CD16 positive? Growl!

Yep, I'm going for Tuesday, will have to see what FF says tomorrow!

Hmm, yeah, I get you about your CD16 opk being negative, I'd have expected it to be positive for a CD17 ov too. Maybe you oved early in the day on CD17, and your surge had already passed when you tested on CD16? What time do you usually opk?

Liking this lack of sore boobies, but it's so weird for me...hoping it's a side-effect of the B6! :haha:


----------



## Broody85

I know what you mean about being proud of your body. Although mine isn't text book right now it's still amazing what it does. I'm also really pleased I found out about charting. I kinda find it mad that people don't do this now ha x


----------



## calliebaby

:witch: came. I ovulated on cd16 and had a 14 day luteal phase for the 3rd month in a row now. I think I am like clockwork now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheska8

I'm really glad I found charting too, I can't wait to see the shift in temp to say I've ovulated this month, fingers crossed I do. Now that I'm more aware of my body I'm fairly sure I didn't ov at all last month (first cycle off bcp), hope my body is starting to correct itself this month. Especially since we're now wanting to start to try properly. It's hard to get excited about trying when in the back of my mind I'm wondering if I'll even ovulate or not.

X


----------



## Trying2012

calliebaby said:


> :witch: came. I ovulated on cd16 and had a 14 day luteal phase for the 3rd month in a row now. I think I am like clockwork now. :thumbup:

Thats great news! Must feel great to be able to predict what your cycles are going to be like :happydance:



Cheska8 said:


> I'm really glad I found charting too, I can't wait to see the shift in temp to say I've ovulated this month, fingers crossed I do. Now that I'm more aware of my body I'm fairly sure I didn't ov at all last month (first cycle off bcp), hope my body is starting to correct itself this month. Especially since we're now wanting to start to try properly. It's hard to get excited about trying when in the back of my mind I'm wondering if I'll even ovulate or not.
> 
> X

It is great to be able to finally know what is going on in our bodies isn't it? Fingers crossed that you ovulate this month and things settle down for you and good luck with trying!


----------



## Trying2012

Still no AF for me on CD37, my body is being a right royal pain in the butt!


----------



## Broody85

^^looks like you spoke to soon there :haha: 

Yey for you girls who just got their AF. I still havnt ovulated. Is there anything you can do to bring ovulation forward if this continued?

Also WTF is up with this increased sex drive. I'm like a dog on heat :rofl:


----------



## sarahfh

Hi girls I'm back :) AF arrived slap bang in the middle of my holiday :( only went to Center Parcs but it was just nice to get away for a bit. Not temped the last couple of days while AF has been here, it's been nice to just wake up when I feel like it!

How is everyone?


----------



## Cheska8

I agree with you about the sex drive Hayley, think being on the pill must supress our desires! Poor DH doesn't know what on earth is going on!

Sarah, did your OH speak to your dad then?! 

Trying2012 hope AF comes soon.

X


----------



## CharmedKirsty

How long before ttc did you start charting?


----------



## puppymom

I started charting as soon as I came off my BCP - more because I wanted to know when AF was coming each month. So, that was November - will likely officially TTC in June.


----------



## Cheska8

I only started charting last month and am ttc now, wanted to use charting to see where I am in my cycle but also in case things don't start to work as they should so I have ammunition for a docs appt!


----------



## Trying2012

Broody85 said:


> ^^looks like you spoke to soon there :haha:
> 
> Yey for you girls who just got their AF. I still havnt ovulated. Is there anything you can do to bring ovulation forward if this continued?
> 
> Also WTF is up with this increased sex drive. I'm like a dog on heat :rofl:

Haha I know!!! I'm just pleased it finally came :happydance: not liking the thought of 36 day cycles! 

Heehee about the increased sex drive, I think it's great once you're off BCP, seem to want it so much more!


----------



## Trying2012

I started charting just after coming odd BCP so am on cycle 4 from yesterday as finally my AF arrived :happydance:


----------



## sarahfh

Cheska8 said:


> I agree with you about the sex drive Hayley, think being on the pill must supress our desires! Poor DH doesn't know what on earth is going on!
> 
> Sarah, did your OH speak to your dad then?!
> 
> Trying2012 hope AF comes soon.
> 
> X

I have no idea! If he did he was very sneaky about it as the only time I saw them alone and talking was when they were getting the drinks from the bar while the rest of us played pool lol!

It's been a bit of a funny week though so just feeling a bit deflated to be honest. I wish I was still all excited but I'm finding it hard right now. I just wish I had some girl friends to talk to in real life about everything. This week kind of showed me how isolated I've gotten.

But anyway, time to stop rambling as that's nothing to do with charting haha! :)


----------



## calliebaby

It took me 8 months to get my cycle back after coming off the pill. I started charting as soon as it came back and ended up charting one month before ttc and for 3 months in total (it took only two tries) to conceive my son. 
I am charting right now, because we are using it as a natural form of birth control. So far so good and we hope to ttc #2 in the summer. :thumbup:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Well this morning I got crosshairs! :happydance: First month off BCP! 

Hopefully fertilityfriend doesn't take away the crosshairs... but I did note what I thought was ovulation pain on CD12 (which FF now says was O day). It lasted most of the day, sometimes sharp but mostly like really bad menstrual cramps, except more on the right side. It was actually worse than any cramps I've had in years (thank you BCP).

So... I might be one of those lucky(?) ladies who knows exactly when she's ovulating thanks to the PAIN! :thumbup:


P.S. Sarah - I was thinking about you on your holiday. I bet your OH did talk to your dad - men can be sooo sneaky sometimes!


----------



## MollyWeasley

Trying2012 said:


> I started charting just after coming odd BCP so am on cycle 4 from yesterday as finally my AF arrived :happydance:

Wow, finally! That was a really long LP!


----------



## ICJames

Hey everyone :)

I'm in the WTT section, but...I really want to start charting my cycles before I start to try. I just ordered a BBT Thermometer and taking charge of your fertility. I am currently very overweight (220ibs) and want to lose 50-60ibs before I start trying but...my problem is, for 6 years I have been NTNP and got...nothing, not even a hint of a BFP. I have the mydays app on my phone which tells you when you are due on and your most fertile times etc...most of the time, I tried to DTD around the time it was peak, but...nothing. so...I don't know if there is something wrong with me or if its my weight causing the problem...


----------



## Sideways 8

Can I join? I'm charting but it's mainly for pregnancy prevention at this point, and to get an idea on what my cycles are doing. I have crazy weird irregular cycles. Today is CD36 and there is no ovulation in sight! :( We want to NTNP in about 3 months so this sucks!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay!! Welcome. :) Do you chart using FertilityFriend? Post your link. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

I don't use Fertility Friend. I have an app on my phone called Woman Log or something like that.


----------



## Cheska8

ICJames said:


> Hey everyone :)
> 
> I'm in the WTT section, but...I really want to start charting my cycles before I start to try. I just ordered a BBT Thermometer and taking charge of your fertility. I am currently very overweight (220ibs) and want to lose 50-60ibs before I start trying but...my problem is, for 6 years I have been NTNP and got...nothing, not even a hint of a BFP. I have the mydays app on my phone which tells you when you are due on and your most fertile times etc...most of the time, I tried to DTD around the time it was peak, but...nothing. so...I don't know if there is something wrong with me or if its my weight causing the problem...

Nice to have you on here, good luck with the weight loss. Try not to stress about not getting a bfp yet, am sure it'll happen for you. x


----------



## Cheska8

Sideways 8 said:


> Can I join? I'm charting but it's mainly for pregnancy prevention at this point, and to get an idea on what my cycles are doing. I have crazy weird irregular cycles. Today is CD36 and there is no ovulation in sight! :( We want to NTNP in about 3 months so this sucks!

Of course, the more the merrier! Have you been on bcp or are your cycles always crazy? Mine are a bit all oer the place but I put that down to me being on bcp for years. The ladies on here are all really nice and helpful with your charts and things. x


----------



## Trying2012

Sideways 8 said:


> Can I join? I'm charting but it's mainly for pregnancy prevention at this point, and to get an idea on what my cycles are doing. I have crazy weird irregular cycles. Today is CD36 and there is no ovulation in sight! :( We want to NTNP in about 3 months so this sucks!

Welcome! I'm a newbie on this thread too, fingers crossed your cycles even out soon.


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies, I am rather excited as I've never seen a positive on an opk, actually i've never seen a line at all, let alone one that may be positive! I don't think this one is quite positive, but maybe tomorrows will be? What do you guys think? Is it a negative?

x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0184[1].jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppymom

I don't use OPKs, but from what I gather from the ladies on here, it could possibly be positive, but likely will be a bit darker next time! And also remember that the OPKs tell you when the LH surge is happening, which indicates that ovulation will happen a day or two later.


----------



## Broody85

Oh yes that looks like an almost positive, I would say that maybe later on to ughh or tomorrow you will get a positive. Get doing that baby dance now Mrs!!! :haha:


----------



## Trying2012

Looks like it is on the way to me!


----------



## Sideways 8

Cheska, that looks almost positive, I bet tomorrow's will be darker! How exciting! I haven't had a positive OPK in well over a year, lol.

My cycles have always been wonky. I remember going to the gynecologist for the very first time at 18 years old and them asking me when my last period was. And me always saying that I couldn't remember. Then I got on bcp and for the first time in a while (well, forever) I knew when to get my period. I came off bcp a year later and it took almost year and a half of unprotected sex and I got pregnant (we weren't trying at all).. lost that baby though, went back on bcp and didn't come off it until May 2010. Between May and my bfp in January 2011 I only had 3 periods. And one of them was induced by progesterone pills prescribed by my OB.

I'm thinking we may have to do progesterone followed by Clomid if I don't get a period before May. I'm almost afraid I won't get one!!


----------



## Cheska8

I'm just relieved that my body seems to be doing something, think it was in shock last month from not having the pill after 15 years! Wooo, might test again tonight to see if it's any darker. And then drag DH cavewoman style up to the bedroom!

Sideways8, sorry to hear about the tough times you've had, fingers crossed things start to right themselves soon for you. x


----------



## Sideways 8

It's quite alright! Normally if we weren't thinking about having kids I'd love the fact that my cycles are forever long! :haha:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Sideways 8 said:


> It's quite alright! Normally if we weren't thinking about having kids I'd love the fact that my cycles are forever long! :haha:

There are some natural supplements you can use to help regulate your cycles. I've heard about Vitex (Chaste Tree, Chasteberry) which is a gentle way to help regulate your cycles - usually takes a couple months to have an effect. I've also seen some women have great success with Soy Isoflavens (on FertilityFriend and here) - which acts like clomid. Both of those might be worth checking into if you're interested (but I don't think it'd be a good idea to DO both - go with one or the other).


----------



## Sideways 8

Thanks Molly! That's a good idea. I have decided that if I don't get a new cycle by the end of April, I'm going to talk to the doctors, and I may ask them about the vitamins you mentioned. I'm really nervous about taking any kind of supplement without talking to them first :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hey ladies...thought I'd stumble in as I haven't been in for a little while...welcome to all the new ladies! I can't keep up any more, there are loads of us! :haha: I'm glad so many people are finding out how great charting is, whether TTC yet or not :)

I had a massive temp spike this morning, but I had the most interrupted night's sleep...didn't get home from London til 11.30pm, got straight into bed, hubby woke up wanting :sex:, eventually fell asleep to wake up an hour later to the cat having a nightmare at the bottom of the bed :dohh: It's the first time he's done that and he scared the crap out of us, we thought something was seriously wrong with him at first, but he's been absolutely fine since :shrug: 

Pretty light sleep after that, feel completely dead today. Glad I had the day off work (I'm off for the rest of the week :dance:) to recover. Early night tonight, I think!

So yeah, that all made for a REALLY high temp, plus the fact that I'd had half a bottle of wine with dinner last night, I actually think I had a bit of a hangover (normally less than 1/2 a glass will do me all evening, but it was more economical to buy a bottle :dohh:). I feel a bit sick this evening...:(

Have got some new B6 tablets from Holland & Barratt, they are 50mg, so I don't need to take several of the Boots 10mg ones every morning. My boobs are properly sore today though :( Maybe the progesterone level is rising the further I get through my LP.

Just waiting to get in the bath now, and then comfort food, several episodes of How I Met your Mother (which as well as being hysterical, makes me actually cry with broodiness :blush:...which hubby thankfully thinks is sweet), and a nice early night!


----------



## Sideways 8

Eleflump I seriously LOL'd at your cat having a freak-out in his sleep. I can only picture mine doing that... :haha:

Gosh wine sounds so good right now. I think I'll have a glass tonight, with my spaghetti carbonara (mmmm droooollll :rofl:)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh, it's so scary actually, when cats freak out. Years ago, I witnessed my cat having an epileptic fit and it's soooo scary. Since then, she experienced fits periodically. The vet has only recently put her on a medication that has - so far - really helped. She hasn't had a fit in months, and is acting much less nervous/anxious. :)

DH and I got a new app on our iPhone/iPod Touch. It's called 'Sleep Cycle' and measures how deep you sleep through the night, and tries to wake you up at the optimum time in the morning. It's really good! So, if I have a bad night's sleep, it will reflect in the results on the app, and that will explain if my temp is higher than usual. :)

Well, I had two weeks annual leave and then went back to work on Monday and was down to have two days off! So, today is like my Sunday. Hehe! It would have been nice to go back to the normal Mon-Fri, but it's not always possible in nursing. Someone has to work at the weekends, and this weekend it's me!


----------



## Cheska8

Well I used my opks again last night and this morning and they are both much paler than yesterday mornings one. So does that mean that I should expect to O today maybe? I guess I'll know from my chart over the next couple of days. I'm worried that actually my chart won't do anything and I'll not ovulate this cycle since the opk I had didn't look as dark as the test line. Hope that's not the case though, I want to O!! I spend most of my month wishing time away so I can work out what's going on!!

Mrsswaffer, that app sounds interesting, how can it know how deep you are sleeping though? Very clever app if it can!

Sideways - your profile pic makes me hungry!! 

x


----------



## sarahfh

Mrs Eleflump Tiggy does that sometimes, it's scary, I think he's dream hunting usually. 

I had a temp rise this morning from my rubbish nights sleep but never mind. Last month I ovulated a day or two earlier and my LP was one day longer though which is good :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Today is CD38 for me, and temp still only 96.87.
Originally I thought that I would wait until the end of April to call the doc but I honestly think that if we want to begin NTNP/TTC in May/June that I probably need to get my cycles started earlier than a couple weeks before then. 
Honestly I'm beginning to wonder if, with the way my cycles seem to be, that we won't be able to technically NTNP. We'd have to jump right into TTC. Because I mean, how can you NTNP if you're barely ovulating at all? lol


----------



## puppymom

Is this your first cycle off the pill (I forget)? You can definitely still NTNP, you'll just have a longer time in between cycles. 

I think you should make a FF site, and chart on there also so we can follow!


----------



## Sideways 8

puppymom, I used to do FF but the Android app was crap (rhyming unintentional :haha:) so I stuck with Woman Log instead. I don't really want to keep it in 2 places :(

This is not my first cycle off the pill. The last time I properly took the pill was in May 2010. I did take a 28-day pack of pills in early January under my doctor's orders with intentions to induce my cycles, not for pregnancy prevention (as I've been told, you're still fertile during the 1st round of pills anyway). So with that being said, I haven't ovulated at all since January 2011! wow.


----------



## horseypants

i temped today and recorded 97.11f in the fertility friend application on my phone. it is my first day temping. can i get a freaking trophy over here? high five anyone? :p


----------



## puppymom

Sideways 8 said:


> puppymom, I used to do FF but the Android app was crap (rhyming unintentional :haha:) so I stuck with Woman Log instead. I don't really want to keep it in 2 places :(
> 
> This is not my first cycle off the pill. The last time I properly took the pill was in May 2010. I did take a 28-day pack of pills in early January under my doctor's orders with intentions to induce my cycles, not for pregnancy prevention (as I've been told, you're still fertile during the 1st round of pills anyway). So with that being said, I haven't ovulated at all since January 2011! wow.

That's understandable! So, have you been seeing AF, and just know you're not ovulating because you don't have the temperature shifts?


----------



## mrsswaffer

The Sleep Cycle app measures different types of movements throughout the night, which determine which stage of sleep you're in. It's very clever. :)

Nice one, horsey pants!! :happydance:


----------



## Sideways 8

puppymom said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> puppymom, I used to do FF but the Android app was crap (rhyming unintentional :haha:) so I stuck with Woman Log instead. I don't really want to keep it in 2 places :(
> 
> This is not my first cycle off the pill. The last time I properly took the pill was in May 2010. I did take a 28-day pack of pills in early January under my doctor's orders with intentions to induce my cycles, not for pregnancy prevention (as I've been told, you're still fertile during the 1st round of pills anyway). So with that being said, I haven't ovulated at all since January 2011! wow.
> 
> That's understandable! So, have you been seeing AF, and just know you're not ovulating because you don't have the temperature shifts?Click to expand...

no ma'am, I'm not seeing any AF :(
Unless you count the one that I induced with pills. But then, you don't ovulate when taking those anyway. So I'm just assuming that I haven't ovulated since I got my bfp over a year ago...


----------



## Broody85

Iv got that sleep cycle app, it's great! I didn't think it Luke really work if there's 2 of you in bed tho? 


Sarah I can't believe your half way through cycle 3 and I'm still waiting to ovulate on cycle 2! x


----------



## horseypants

hey ladies, i'll admit that im a bit behind on reading this entire thread, but i intend to ;). sleep app wow!

i wanted to pop in and ask you big bad charters questions here and there. here's #1. check out the link in my signature. im not seeing a whole lot there. is it because im not paying for ff or is it cause im ff challenged? i have at least a few cycles of data on there... i want it to show up so i can start doing this charting thing in earnest and check in with how mine looks compared to friend's charts too. 

ok and number 2 question. i temped for the second official day and my temp was below 97f. ....i had some problems this morning and i want to know if this is why the temp was so much lower than yesterday. i woke up to go to the loo early this morning then went back to bed for probably less than 2 hours before waking up again to temp. -and i have this vicks thermometer that is sooo frustrating! it seemed like i waited forever for it to beep AGAIN (same thing happened yesterday and i had to do a second take) and took it out a second or too early? did i? the thing always seems to beep the second i take it OUT of my mouth. frustrating. i want to get this stuff right :p thanks all for temping/charting/ff advice for a greenie


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Horseypants, I can't see any charts on your page? Even if you're using the free version of FF, you should still see your chart with some basic info - cervical mucus, cervix position if you check that, BD-ing, and opk rows, I think you should see. 

Is your thermometer a proper BBT one? With it being a Vicks one I wouldn't havr thought so...you're not going to get really accurate readings if you use a fever thermometer. If you're in the UK, Boots do a BBT thermometer, you can also get them quite cheaply on amazon.

I usually find that if I'm awake in the night, my temp is very high when I take it at the normal time. Probably higher than if I sleep 2 hours past my usual temping time! Some fluctuation is normal, of course, and it's not the individual temperatures themselves that are important, it's the pattern over time, i.e. are they lower before ovulation and higher after, that you're looking for. So I wouldn't get too hung up on what your temps do day-to-day. You can mark when you enter your temp if you are 'sleep deprived' (there's a checkbox in the menu) or if you take your temp earlier or later than usual, and FF will give that temp a white circle rather than a blue one, so you know that temp might not be 100% reliable.

You will get the hang of it eventually! (Just don't use it for contraception til you do, lol!)


----------



## horseypants

Yeah, this is the problem! You can't see my charts! I have four full cycles worth of charts in there somewhere, i guess i dont know the right link to post? a bit frustrating. usually im good enough at this sort of webthing :p

it is a proper bbt indeed! it's a vicks ovulation tracker bbt thermometer. temp yesterday was 97.11 and today was lower... the worst things about this thermometer are 1) too expensive. it cost me 20 bucks. 2) no backlight 3) takes forever! it's got a nice design though.

this is all really helpful, thank you! i wondered about that and thanks for letting me know that it probably would have been higher, not lower....i will mark sleep deprived in the future when i have those stop and start wake-ups. i know it'll happen again cause i tend to wake up to use the washroom and also my bf wakes up before me and does his getting ready routine. i used to sleep through it and now with beginning to chart/temp, there's more on my mind. i was going to try to stay asleep this morning until it was time for me to get ready for work and temp then, so i'd be getting the full four hours, but i didnt want to forget altogether, then started wrestling with the technology (lol bbt thermometer) and here i am, typing away for the last few hours lol. i need to calm down lol. im a stickler for accuracy. i knew the temping charting thing could awaken the perfectionist in me and i need to just get over it and keep going 



> You will get the hang of it eventually! (Just don't use it for contraception til you do, lol!)

i've been ttc for a year now. had one mc in september and ... well ... no need for contraception at this point for me. these days it feels like i spent the first 33 trying NOT to get pregnant and now i'm racing to get knocked up. isnt life something else.


----------



## sarahfh

I've encountered a temping problem the last couple of days, although it doesn't seem to be messing my temps up too much, but maybe someone can help? So, I actually half wake up about half an hour before I realise I'm half awake (if that makes sense) which is around 6-6.30am. As in, my brain wakes up a bit but my body is firmly asleep and moving around doesn't happen much. So, should I move my alarm and therefore temping time to around 6am, or leave it at 7 as this is a consistent thing going on? 

Hayley, I know, I can't believe how "normal" my last 2 have been! I've OV'd late and had a short LP, but both cycles have been very similar with my OV day getting a couple days earlier and LP a couple longer last month. I'm just waiting for my body to turn round and be like "hold on, what's going on, where are my fake hormones!" and throw a hissy fit :haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

horseypants said:


> You will get the hang of it eventually! (Just don't use it for contraception til you do, lol!)
> 
> i've been ttc for a year now. had one mc in september and ... well ... no need for contraception at this point for me. these days it feels like i spent the first 33 trying NOT to get pregnant and now i'm racing to get knocked up. isnt life something else.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for your loss :( :hugs: I kinda assume all the ladies in this thread are WTT, and I know several of us (including me) are using charting as one, if not the only, method of contraception while we wait.

Re the link to your charts, it looks like it's the right format, maybe your settings are not right for people to see the charts? If you go to 'sharing' and under 'charting homepage', click on the link for 'setup', there is a menu at the bottom of that page for 'published charts', and you can select there which ones you want to be visible on your charting page. Maybe that's set so none are visible? I will keep thinking to see if I can come up with any other possibilites as to why they're not showing up!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sarahfh said:


> I've encountered a temping problem the last couple of days, although it doesn't seem to be messing my temps up too much, but maybe someone can help? So, I actually half wake up about half an hour before I realise I'm half awake (if that makes sense) which is around 6-6.30am. As in, my brain wakes up a bit but my body is firmly asleep and moving around doesn't happen much. So, should I move my alarm and therefore temping time to around 6am, or leave it at 7 as this is a consistent thing going on?

Sarah, I do this pretty much every morning! I usually wake between 5 and 5.30, but my alarm doesn't go off til 6. If I need to get up or something, I will temp before doing that, but if I can, I just lie still and quiet, sometimes half-asleep, and temp when my alarm goes off at 6. The strict rulebook says that you must temp the second you wake, but if it's not interfering with your temps, it's probably fine :thumbup:


----------



## sarahfh

Mrs Eleflump said:


> sarahfh said:
> 
> 
> I've encountered a temping problem the last couple of days, although it doesn't seem to be messing my temps up too much, but maybe someone can help? So, I actually half wake up about half an hour before I realise I'm half awake (if that makes sense) which is around 6-6.30am. As in, my brain wakes up a bit but my body is firmly asleep and moving around doesn't happen much. So, should I move my alarm and therefore temping time to around 6am, or leave it at 7 as this is a consistent thing going on?
> 
> Sarah, I do this pretty much every morning! I usually wake between 5 and 5.30, but my alarm doesn't go off til 6. If I need to get up or something, I will temp before doing that, but if I can, I just lie still and quiet, sometimes half-asleep, and temp when my alarm goes off at 6. The strict rulebook says that you must temp the second you wake, but if it's not interfering with your temps, it's probably fine :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeah, I get the odd fluctuation but nothing too major it seems, so it's not too bad. Although may try a 6.30am alarm this week and see how that goes. The thing is, I don't even realise I'm half awake for a while anyway lol. 

I just ordered a load of cheapie OPK's again so will be using them in a few days :) 

Just out of curiosity, how many of you have OH's/DH's that know the details of your charting, like what you do and how it works? I've spoken to OH about it but I don't think he really knows what I'm doing or how it works or anything lol.


----------



## Cheska8

horseypants said:


> i've been ttc for a year now. had one mc in september and ... well ... no need for contraception at this point for me. these days it feels like i spent the first 33 trying NOT to get pregnant and now i'm racing to get knocked up. isnt life something else.

Sorry about your loss. I am TTC too and using charting to help pinpoint O, but yes it does seem like you spend all of your life trying to not get pregnant then all of a sudden it's a race! Fingers crossed for you. x

Sarah, I tried to explain it all to my DH, mainly because every morning, half asleep he's asking what's that beeping noise?! And I show him my chart but he just looks at it and doesn't really know what to say, so he just says it's interesting! Haha! But he's now all broody, way more than me so I think if we're not pregnant in a month or two he'll get more interested in it all.


----------



## Cheska8

Broody85 said:


> Iv got that sleep cycle app, it's great! I didn't think it Luke really work if there's 2 of you in bed tho?
> 
> 
> Sarah I can't believe your half way through cycle 3 and I'm still waiting to ovulate on cycle 2! x

Hopefully O is soon Hayley, it was about this time when you ovulated last time so maybe your temp spike will be here in a day or two. Have you used your opks the last couple of days? Myabe you are ovulaing today?

My temp has slowly been going up the last few days but no massive increase so who knows what's going on. After that almost positive opk the other day I thought I was getting somewhere, but maybe not. Am I right in thinking that your temp has to rise a lot in one day rather than over a few days to confirm ovulation?

x


----------



## Sideways 8

sarahfh said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahfh said:
> 
> 
> I've encountered a temping problem the last couple of days, although it doesn't seem to be messing my temps up too much, but maybe someone can help? So, I actually half wake up about half an hour before I realise I'm half awake (if that makes sense) which is around 6-6.30am. As in, my brain wakes up a bit but my body is firmly asleep and moving around doesn't happen much. So, should I move my alarm and therefore temping time to around 6am, or leave it at 7 as this is a consistent thing going on?
> 
> Sarah, I do this pretty much every morning! I usually wake between 5 and 5.30, but my alarm doesn't go off til 6. If I need to get up or something, I will temp before doing that, but if I can, I just lie still and quiet, sometimes half-asleep, and temp when my alarm goes off at 6. The strict rulebook says that you must temp the second you wake, but if it's not interfering with your temps, it's probably fine :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I get the odd fluctuation but nothing too major it seems, so it's not too bad. Although may try a 6.30am alarm this week and see how that goes. The thing is, I don't even realise I'm half awake for a while anyway lol.
> 
> I just ordered a load of cheapie OPK's again so will be using them in a few days :)
> 
> *Just out of curiosity, how many of you have OH's/DH's that know the details of your charting, like what you do and how it works? I've spoken to OH about it but I don't think he really knows what I'm doing or how it works or anything lol.*Click to expand...

My DH knows. The first few months we TTC'd #1, I didn't let him know what was going on. I felt like he would think it would ruin the mood and make it seem more like something on the to-do list as opposed to a romantic moment between us. After a couple of BFN's he got upset and *he* suggested we charted (even though I already was haha), so I kept him in the loop. This time around he knows I'm temping and using an OPK here or there. And I imagine it'll stay that way. :)


----------



## sarahfh

Cheska8 it's hard to say what is going on from there, normally ovulation is picked up on charts by a significant rise where temperatures go higher than before ovulation, but I would see how it goes. It's possible your body tried to ovulate but didn't quite manage it, you should maybe use your OPK's over the next few days and see if it tries again? 

I sort of half explained it to OH a while ago in a very basic way but he didn't really ask too many questions so I didn't tell him all that much. He just takes my word for it when I tell him he's okay to stay inside as it were. I temp, check my CM and tend to use OPK's a bit too when I know I'm getting nearer my fertile time to be extra careful. Sometimes I feel as though it's a dangerous position to be in for us as broody females when our OH's don't really show interest in our charting, we could easily just turn round and lie about being fertile!


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks Sarah, I think I will keep using my opks and just see what happens. My temp was fairly high the first couple of weeks of my cycle, but I always wonder how much the temp of the room has to do with that. We still have our thick winter quilt on and I do usually wake up feeling too warm so not sure if that has affected it!

I don't think that the men get as worked up about all of this as we do, I think they feign an interest more for our benefit (or to prevent being told off more like!) than because they're actually all that interested in the detail. I try not to talk about it too much because I think my OH would start to stress and feel pressured if he knew exactly when was the right time to dtd.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah I think it will be easier just to guide them in the right direction when the time is right haha!


----------



## Sideways 8

<~~Agreed with Sarah!! I don't give my DH all the ins and outs but he knows I'm temping and sometimes POAS. That's about it at this point!


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> I've encountered a temping problem the last couple of days, although it doesn't seem to be messing my temps up too much, but maybe someone can help? So, I actually half wake up about half an hour before I realise I'm half awake (if that makes sense) which is around 6-6.30am. As in, my brain wakes up a bit but my body is firmly asleep and moving around doesn't happen much. So, should I move my alarm and therefore temping time to around 6am, or leave it at 7 as this is a consistent thing going on?

I always do this, and don't change the time. I just chart the temp I get and leave it at that. Sometimes I take my temp and I'm so asleep that when I actually wake up, I have to double check if I took it, lol! I just put the thermometer in my mouth and wait for it to beep, and then turn it off - it keeps track of the last temp taken, so I look at it when I'm actually out of bed.


----------



## puppymom

Cheska8 said:


> My temp has slowly been going up the last few days but no massive increase so who knows what's going on. After that almost positive opk the other day I thought I was getting somewhere, but maybe not. Am I right in thinking that your temp has to rise a lot in one day rather than over a few days to confirm ovulation?
> x

Some people have a slow rise in O temps (I have before), but you'd need your temp to stay high to confirm anything.


----------



## Broody85

Cheska I did an OPK today and it was negitive, although it did have a faint line on there. O happened on this day last month so Iv officially gone longer this month than last. I don't feel like I'm ever going to ovulate :(


----------



## Cheska8

Hayley, bless u, hope your opk is darker today so you know o is on the way. I know exactly how you feel, I thought with my almost positive opk on Tues then my temp rises I might have just missed the proper LH durge by half a day and maybe get my crosshairs today, but no, my temp has dropped back down again. So looks like I've not ovulated either. Dam it. Fingers crossed we both get to ovulate soon X


----------



## Cheska8

puppymom said:


> Some people have a slow rise in O temps (I have before), but you'd need your temp to stay high to confirm anything.

thanks puppymom, my temp dropped back down this morning so guess I've not ovulated. Bit disappointed today as I thought maybe things were sorting themselves out. I know I've not given it long but now that I've got my head around ttc I'd quite like my body to catch up!! X


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

sarahfh said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you have OH's/DH's that know the details of your charting, like what you do and how it works? I've spoken to OH about it but I don't think he really knows what I'm doing or how it works or anything lol.

Mine does! I had to talk him into letting me chart, he didn't believe me at first when I said there were only a few days each cycle when I could get pregnant...I suppose it went back to what you learn at school, that you *must* be *so careful* because it's so *easy* to get pregnant :dohh:...well, I suppose it is if you don't want to get pregnant! He told me charting didn't seem 'scientific enough' for him...I'm a flipping scientist, for heaven's sake! :haha:

Anyway, I explained to him how the biology works, and how charting helps you keep track, and he relented and let me learn. Now we rely on it for contraception, as we use the withdrawal method when I'm potentially fertile, and nothing any other time. He normally asks if he needs to pull out, and so I don't regale him with the gory details. I do tell him when I'm ovulating though, as it bloody hurts and he usually asks why I'm walking around rubbing my side.

On New Year's Day we had a post-BD conversation where he said he was really impressed that I remember without fail to temp every morning, and he asked for more details on the mechanics of it, so I told him about opk-ing, and checking CM (though I didn't refer to it as CM...what did I call it...I think I just told him I checked how wet my secretions were, or something...I told him a long time ago that 'wet' down there is actually mucus, and he was horrified, so I thought I'd best not remind him :rofl:). He was all like 'do you remember the temperature til you put it in on the computer? EVERY morning? Wow, I'd forget!' :haha:


This morning's temp...I had the first totally uninterrupted night's sleep in over a week last night, and my temp fell just below my coverline. Of course now I'm thinking 'woooo, implantation dip!!!', but there is actually no possibility that I could be pregnant this cycle, so I am just deluding myself, as usual! I am so ready to be TTC :brat:


----------



## horseypants

elephlump i love your post. u r a scientist. :) this is just neat how you teach him stuff.


----------



## Broody85

Cheska8 said:


> Hayley, bless u, hope your opk is darker today so you know o is on the way. I know exactly how you feel, I thought with my almost positive opk on Tues then my temp rises I might have just missed the proper LH durge by half a day and maybe get my crosshairs today, but no, my temp has dropped back down again. So looks like I've not ovulated either. Dam it. Fingers crossed we both get to ovulate soon X

Ughhhh how frustrating for you! I'm confused ATM as my tems seem to have dipped but their staying low. I'm not waking up cold or anything so I don't really understand why? I need to put today's temp in but my phone decided it needed updating last night and now I need to logg back in. I don't know my password off by heart, it's saved in an email but I can't be bothered right now to look through all 600 and odd email I have to find it :haha:


----------



## puppymom

Hayley, my temps seem to stay low and fairly steady for a few days before ovulation, so that could be what your body is doing as well.


----------



## Sideways 8

Ms Eleflump, what kind of scientist? I am a chemist :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'm a biology bod :D I do surgical tissue pathology :dance: (i.e. my lab deals with people's infected appendixes, lumpy skin, wonky placentas, etc etc).

Just got home from a trip to the shops, went to the loo, and....SPOTTING. And have started cramping. :grr: *This will not do*. I am only 9dpo!!! Thought the B6 was meant to fix a short LP, not make it worse :cry: :(


----------



## Sideways 8

I have no idea about B6. How long are your LP's without meds?

How cool of a job that sounds like! I think I would like working in a biological lab. But, I love my chemistry. I like mixing 2 things together to end up with a different something. Geeky, I know!!


----------



## puppymom

Mrs Eleflump, when did you start the B6 again? Maybe your body just needs to adjust to it... are you taking anything else with it?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

This is the end of my second cycle taking B6. Last cycle I did 10 mg, this cycle I started on 30 mg and went up to 50 mg. My LP is usually 11 days without B6, but it has been 13 once or twice. I was hoping to get it consistently 13 or more...I know 11 is 'normal', but it's the lower end of normal, and I want a bit more breathing space when TTC, for that little embryo to get snuggled in there! The only other thing I'm taking is Boots Conception Support prenatal vitamins.


----------



## puppymom

Ugh, that's frustrating - maybe the 50 mg consistently will do it next month.


----------



## sarahfh

I did Biology at A level, loved it. Unfortunately poor attendance from M.E meant I go a rubbish grade though :( I was going to be a midwife but I got sidetracked by life lol. I don't know why but more sort of sexual health/reproductive biology has always interested me, even from when I first got the talk, I wanted to know as much as I could. 

I have to say, something I have wondered about charting is how many people who chart are "well educated" or however you want to word it, and how many are people who have left school with no GCSE's/qualifications etc. It was brought up in TCOYF and it really got me thinking about contraception choices and background/understanding. 

Mrs Eleflump I know how you mean about the short LP, I've got a shorter one it seems and I am seriously hoping that it lengthens over the next year or so to make it easier when TTC. 

I've not always had the thought of "it's so easy to get pregnant" that they drill into you at school as my Mum made no secret of the fact it took her and my Dad 2 years to conceive me then about 6 months to conceive my brother, but I was always aware that I needed to use contraception all the time.


----------



## mrsswaffer

4 of 5 of my cycles off BCP, my LP has been 11 days. :) I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## calliebaby

As long as your LP is at least 10 days, there is no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

calliebaby said:


> As long as your LP is at least 10 days, there is no problem. :thumbup:

I know that my LP is 'normal', but as I said above I want to see if I can give myself a bit more time for when it matters. If it doesn't work it doesn't work, but if it does, I'll be happy. No harm in trying :) There is a history of early m/cs in my family, so I feel better knowing I'm doing _something_ to try and prevent it happening to me, even though I know it's not 100% certain that I will have this problem too.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Humph, CD1 today. 10-day LP. B6 seems to be making things shorter! Started on 100 mg today, if it doesn't work this cycle am giving up! 

Just had a hot bath, and am about to have pasta bake and garlic bread for dinner, with a dessert of solpadeine, and an episode of masterchef, and a hot wheat bag on my poor abused uterus.

Bleeeeeegh!


----------



## puppymom

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Humph, CD1 today. 10-day LP. B6 seems to be making things shorter! Started on 100 mg today, if it doesn't work this cycle am giving up!
> 
> Just had a hot bath, and am about to have pasta bake and garlic bread for dinner, with a dessert of solpadeine, and an episode of masterchef, and a hot wheat bag on my poor abused uterus.
> 
> Bleeeeeegh!

Do you have to take other B vitamins when you're taking that much, in order to balance it all out? I don't know much about vitamin B, but thought I had read something somewhere. Hope it works for you either way.

Dinner sounds delicious - enjoy!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I think you can take it as a B-complex if you want, but I haven't read that you have to...there are lots of conflicting views about how much is ok, so if I haven't seen results by the end of this cycle I'm going to stop using it, and if my 'shorter' LP causes problems down the line I'll have to see about progesterone supplementation from the GP. I just worry because of the fertility problems in my family, and I really don't want to experience the same. If my LP could be 13 days every cycle, I'd be so happy, but it seems to vary between 10 and 13, for no apparent reason.

I have to say, though, this cycle I have not had any of the emotional side of PMS that I normally have. I have sore breasts, but whereas normally I have that from a day or two before ov, up til AF arrives, this cycle I only had it properly from about 5dpo, it was only very faint before then. My skin has been a lot better this cycle too. All of those could be attributed to B6, as I haven't changed anything else, and there is evidence to suggest that B6 helps reduce PMS, cyclical breast pain, and skin break-outs. Perhaps a 'low' dose of 20-30 mg wouldn't be so bad, even if it did nothing for my LP!

Dinner was lovely, thank you, just going to load the dishwasher (I LOVE having a dishwasher, never had one before we moved in here, and wouldn't be without it now!), and get an early night :)


----------



## puppymom

We are just getting a dishwasher as well, as we are renovating our kitchen - can't wait to use it!

What about Agnus Castus (Vitex) if just the B6 doesn't work? I don't know a lot about it either, but people seem to use that as well when trying to regulate things.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Sigh. Big temp drop this morning - and I don't think it's the time change as my first temp after the time change seemed to be unaffected.

So far no signs of AF, so I'm still hoping my first LP will be an adequate length. I know that a short LP is common post-BCP so I'm okay with it I guess, but I'm also really hoping things will be fairly normal right away too.

I am very glad I ovulated though. And right now I was given a free trial to VIP charting stuff so my chart looks extra nice! Still don't think I'll pay for a membership, but I do like the look of the VIP chart.

How is everyone else doing? Sorry Mrs Eleflump about this month's LP for you. I'm taking B6 a bit too, 50mg every other day (I didn't see anything less than 50mg available) so I will probably increase it for next cycle (especially if my LP is short). I'll be interested to see how it works for you this cycle.


----------



## Trying2012

I take Vitamin B complex and it appears to have lengethed my LP over the last few cycles.

This morning though I have had a huge temp drop (actually the lowest my temp has ever been) Am hoping its just a once off as seems a bit strange to be having it so early on in the cycle.


----------



## puppymom

Trying2012 said:


> I take Vitamin B complex and it appears to have lengethed my LP over the last few cycles.
> 
> This morning though I have had a huge temp drop (actually the lowest my temp has ever been) Am hoping its just a once off as seems a bit strange to be having it so early on in the cycle.

I wouldn't worry about the low temp!


----------



## Sideways 8

97.08 this morning...CD43 and still no ovulation. Hmph!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm pretty sure yesterday was O day for me. My temp has come up a bit today, and I am a slow riser. :)

Speaking of dishwashers, I wish we had one!! I am the dishwasher in our household. :p


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm pretty sure yesterday was O day for me. My temp has come up a bit today, and I am a slow riser. :)

Speaking of dishwashers, I wish we had one!! I am the dishwasher in our household. :p


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm pretty sure yesterday was O day for me. My temp has come up a bit today, and I am a slow riser. :)

Speaking of dishwashers, I wish we had one!! I am the dishwasher in our household. :p


----------



## mrsswaffer

Argh!!! I'm so sorry that posted a million times! It kept telling me the page was unavailable! :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

good morning all, nothing different for me!! lol. Will be calling the doc on April 1 regardless of what happens. :)


----------



## Broody85

I can finally get back on here :)

Some good news from me :) I think I had a positive OPK yesterday, I'll post a pic to see what u girls think. Then this morning my temp had dropped. Not massively like it did last month but still a drop. I'm hoping that this is it finally! 

On a crappy note tho I'm now single so god knows when I will be having babies!!!

ETA: this OPK was left a little longer than 10 mins. Would that make a difference to the result?
 



Attached Files:







03195842.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sideways 8

I think if it's just a little longer it won't make a difference. But if it was left like, 30 minutes I wouldn't believe it. BUT... that one is totally positive!! I hope you see a temp spike soon to confirm it :)


----------



## Sideways 8

Ok, just re-read your post... you're single now? :( :hugs: What happened?


----------



## Broody85

I would say it was about 15 mins. I thought it was an almost positive so left it to go get some food and when I came back it was like that. I had some extra EWCM yesterday so I'm hoping when I eventually get out of bed :haha: that I will have loads haha. 

I think we posted at the same time before. If I were u Hun I would ring the docs now. I was considering going soon if nothing happened x


----------



## Broody85

Sideways 8 said:


> Ok, just re-read your post... you're single now? :( :hugs: What happened?

Long and short of it, we have simply grown apart and want different things out of life. Subsequently we can't give each other what we want or need. It sucks, I feel like iv just wasted the last 7 years and iv waited years for him to finish uni so we can have a better life together. Now 3 month off him finishing things have came to a head x


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I'm not sure what to say other than to keep your chin up, the right one will come along. Hopefully sooner rather than later :)


----------



## puppymom

Hayley, that looks like a good dip - hopefully you see your temp rise tomorrow!

On another note, I am so sorry to hear about your relationship. Try not to think about it as 7 years wasted, but instead 7 years of great experiences. Keep your head up high - we're always here to talk.


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: I'm not sure what to say other than to keep your chin up, the right one will come along. Hopefully sooner rather than later :)


----------



## Broody85

Thanks girls, I know I shouldn't see it as wasted time but so much of our relationship was focused on the future (maybe that's where we went wrong?) and now that our future won't be together it's hard as its all Iv ever imagined. We're going so see each other in a few weeks and speak face to face (he is away ATM and breaks up for Easter soon) but I don't think it's looking promising :(


----------



## sarahfh

Oh no Hayely I'm sorry :( like everyone else has said try not to think of it as 7 years wasted or it will make you feel so rubbish, think of it as a learning experience. I hope the chat goes well and you get what you want out of it, even if it is some closure. 

Sorry I've not been around lately, been so busy at work I've barely had time to stop :( 

Mrs Eleflump I didn't realise B6 could help with breast pain, I may give it a go as mine get very tender around ovulation then I get a couple days break then pain up until AF. It doesn't help I have 3 benign breast tumors though, they always ache more then. But I will check with my consultant first, just to be safe. 

In other news, my OPK's are slowly getting darker, reckon tomorrow or Thursday may be O day for me :) I love watching them slowly getting darker each time I pee on them haha


----------



## Broody85

Eeeeeek girls, if I wasn't sure about yesterday's OPK I certainly am about today's! It even came up before the control line :haha:

And thanks Sarah. I am trying to think positive but it's so hard. He is constantly on my mind but I guess iv just got to go with it right? I'm also worried and scared I will never find someone. I know that's silly butane I should just be focusing on me but I don't want to be alone and single. I want someone to share my life with you know?
 



Attached Files:







f1fcbbaa.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cheska8

Hey Hayley,

Wow that one is definitely positive! Congrats! 

Really sorry to hear your news, hope you're ok. Just keep smiling and things will get easier soon. Sometimes things just aren't meant to be and there is hopefully something (or someone) just around the corner for you. Big hugs.

And for me, I'm getting a bit sick of peeing on a stick and seeing a negative, it doesn't feel like I'll ever ovulate again. My temps are all over the place, I thought after the almost positive opk (only one i've ever seen almost positive) on the 6th march my temps might stay high but no crosshairs yet. So am a bit disheartened with it all at the minute. X


----------



## Trying2012

Hey Hayley, great looking positive! Really sorry to hear your news, hope you are okay. 

Cheska - that does sound rubbish, fingers crossed your body gears up to ovulate soon x


----------



## sarahfh

Positive OPK was a nice little surprise for me today :) I had watery CM yesterday so was hoping for today or tomorrow. 
My temp wasn't the most reliable today as I had very broken sleep, but thought I would put it in and see anyway. 

Hayely, we use the same OPK's lol. Also I know how you mean, just before Tom and I got together I had a string of failed relationships with guys, Tom was actually a friend at the time and the one I would moan too about it all going wrong. 
See what he has to say when you meet up and how he feels, and if it isn't something you can work out spend a little time getting your confidence up and doing things for you. 
If you ever want anyone to chat to feel free to message me x


----------



## Sideways 8

Cheska I hope you're not in the same boat as me! I think I had a period sometime in August of 2010, then by November I hadn't even ovulated yet (it was like CD58 or something) so I called the doc. He got me on some progesterone to jumpstart my period, then told me to track temps and do OPK's, and if I didn't ovulate by CD20 I think, I was to come back in! So I get my period and they ask me to come in for CD7 blood work, then I got my positive OPK on CD17 which is EARLY by my standards. That's the month I got pregnant. Yay!

Long story short, I think I'm heading back down that same road. DH and I were hoping to just NTNP in a couple months, but it's hard to do that when there's nothing to prevent, kwim? lol

Either way, sorry to digress like that... hoping you'll ovulate soon hon.


----------



## Broody85

Awwwww Cheska don't loose hope. I u look at my charts it's taken me a while both cycles to ovulate but I'm sure it will happen for you. One day it will just suprise you and happen. How long have you been off the pill for again? You have to remember our bodies have been controlled by pills for so long it probably doesn't have a clue what's going on! Try not to stress as that in itself may delay ovulation x

And thanks girls, your support means a lot to me. I havnt told anyone IRL about it because I feel like no one will really care. We have been rocky for so long their probably sick of hearing it. Also my family don't exactly like him so they will probably be happy.

We have been texting a bit over the past few days, just general chit chat really. Its probably not the right thing to be doing but until we meet to speak I don't want to cut all ties with him "just incase" I'm back to work tonight after my "weekend" and I'm glad of it, it might help me get him off my mind a bit x


----------



## Sideways 8

Hayley, again I'm very sorry you're going through this, especially since you were WTT.

I will say though, sometimes family knows best. If they didn't like him maybe they saw something in him that you couldn't, or maybe they just didn't like the fact that you had a rocky relationship to start with and seemed to be unhappy a lot. But, I don't know the whole situation so I'm not making any judgments. 

And hopefully work will help you keep your mind off things. I know it helps me!


----------



## Broody85

My mam had a bad impression of him since the day she met him. He was really shy back then (he was 20) around people he didn't know and it came across as rude and arrogant. Then after that she has had issues with the fact he never really used to spend money on me, like taking me out etc and she thought he put his friends before me. I don't really agree with that. We were young and students. Of course he is going to go out with mates, I could hardly begrudge him of that. He was also skint being a student (still is) but I guess that's no excuse for never taking me out. Intact looking back I don't think he EVER payed for me and if he did He would always expect me to pay next time. It makes me sound spoilt to want that I know but what girl doesn't want to be spoilt once in a while?!


----------



## puppymom

Hayley, I don't think that makes you sound spoiled at all. I understand the money thing, but when we were dating, my DH and I would share expenses, but never did either of us expect the other to pay the following time, so that things were "even". I think when you're in a long relationship that is expected to last, things like that are forgotten about. Soon, the expenses turn into "yours" as a team, not his and hers. 

Still talk to him to get some closure, but it sounds like you're beginning to do that on your own as well - as hard as it still is, I'm sure.


----------



## Cheska8

Sideways 8 said:


> Cheska I hope you're not in the same boat as me! I think I had a period sometime in August of 2010, then by November I hadn't even ovulated yet (it was like CD58 or something) so I called the doc. He got me on some progesterone to jumpstart my period, then told me to track temps and do OPK's, and if I didn't ovulate by CD20 I think, I was to come back in! So I get my period and they ask me to come in for CD7 blood work, then I got my positive OPK on CD17 which is EARLY by my standards. That's the month I got pregnant. Yay!
> 
> Long story short, I think I'm heading back down that same road. DH and I were hoping to just NTNP in a couple months, but it's hard to do that when there's nothing to prevent, kwim? lol
> 
> Either way, sorry to digress like that... hoping you'll ovulate soon hon.

Thanks, I really hope I do ovulate this cycle, but from everything I read, my temps are making me think I might not. I might just stop looking into it and try to forget, but it's hard when you have to put your temp into the chart every day, and it's a constant reminder things aren't working right yet!!

Hayley, I came off the pill on 4th Jan, I had my normal withdrawal bleed then had the most ridiculous light bleed after about 40 something days, I don't even know if I should have classed it as AF or not it was that light. But I never had a line at all last cycle on my opks, let alone one that was anything near a positive. I might change the brand i use when i run out of these ones. 

And I don't think you sound spoiled either, but I agree with Puppymom that it's best if you both feel the same about money and it doesn't feel like you need to keep tabs on who pays for what because hopefully one day what's yours is his and vice versa. Luckily me and my OH are fairly relaxed about who pays for what, but I've been in relationships where paying for stuff is more one sided and I spent a lot of time feeling annoyed that I was getting used, so I understand how you feel. Life is never straightforward is it?! x


----------



## horseypants

hayley, you're not spoiled. you're right. he should pay. for god's sake when it comes to all this reproductive stuff, it's us who take the expensive risks and also we're expected to look good, which for me sometimes costs a fortune ;p

guys, i'm really confused about when i'm o-ing because i just started temping and nothing makes sense yet. it all seema too erratic. i usually o around cd 20 i thought since my cycle is 35 days long, but i got a positive opk on cd 15 this time around and im hoping you can help me make sense of the temps. i cant for the life of me get the link to my chat to take you to the graph instead of the cd countdown image. if anyone's got the magic ticket there, please clue me in to how to fix that. i can also email you an image of the graph if it would help. here are the numbers 

cd 11 97.11
cd 12 96.79
cd 13 97.50
cd 14 96.85
cd 15 97.22
cd 16 96.48
cd 17 97.25
cd 18 97.56

gah :) thank you experts. im trying to figure out if i did indeed o early or if im just bad at temping


----------



## puppymom

horsey, it sounds like you may have gotten a LH surge, but not ovulated, as it is quite common to have several LH surges a month. OR, you may have ovulated on Cycle day 16, and are just having a slow rise. If it keeps getting higher, that's probably what it is. Otherwise, you may ovulate closer to CD 20, like you originally thought. I might keep doing the OPKs if you have stopped. 

As for linking your chart.. try this:
- When you are logged in, go to the top right hand corner, and click the "Sharing" tab
- Go down to Charting Home Page - GET CODE
- the BBCode is what you want - most people put it in their signature so you don't have to put it up over and over again


----------



## Broody85

Ok, I don't get it, why am I still getting positive OPK's?!? My body really likes to prolong everything...yawn! :haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

Can you post a picture, Hayley?


As for me, today is CD1...??? :wacko: I never got a temp rise... which means I didn't ovulate, which means my estrogen levels are low :cry: My cycle was 46 days long with no ovulation.


----------



## puppymom

Hayley, interesting that you are still getting positive OPKs - it looks like you have definitely ovulated though! Maybe that's a trend that you'll find with your body... everyone is different :)

Sideways - sorry about your anovulatory cycle. Are you taking anything to help regulate your cycles?


----------



## Sideways 8

No, not taking anything. But, I'm going to call the doc to find out if this means anything, or if I should just not worry about it. If I have another anovulatory cycle I'm definitely going to ask for help with that (aka Clomid most likely).


----------



## puppymom

I had a friend who was put on two different B vitamins (can't remember what off the top of my head), because she wanted to try as many natural routes as she could before going to medical procedures/medication to ovulate (she was also having anovulatory cycles, a couple of months after she came off the pill). Whatever the combo was, she's back on track this month. Wouldn't hurt to research that route as well!


----------



## sarahfh

Ok I'm a little confused, so I had positive OPK's yesterday and the day before, but for some reason FF has be as ovulating Tuesday. My temps have risen but not as high as my normal post OV temps. Ovuview which I have on my phone puts me at OV yesterday. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Sideways 8

Awesome suggestion, puppy!

My prenatals have B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B7, B9, B12...all at pretty decent amounts. Wonder why that wouldn't help things? Anyway, I'll look into seeing how much more B-whatever would help. I don't think I would be able to avoid sickness by taking twice the recommended dosage of prenatals, though. LOL


----------



## puppymom

Sarah - I would agree with FF in where it put your crosshair, however I'd be curious to see what your temps do in the next couple of days. They say that you usually ovulate a day or two after your positive OPK. Are you sure the ones you are getting are actually positive, or are they lighter? 

Sideways - hah, yeah I wouldn't suggest taking double the amount of prenatals! I have also been told that the prenatals usually have more than your body can actually absorb at once, so a lot of it actually goes right through you. This particular friend takes the vitamins at various times throughout the day, in order to increase absorption. I take a regular prenatal right now, but am considering switching to a kind that you take several times a day.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Cycle day 2! 

So my first cycle off bcp was short, but it was also "normal" I think. I ovulated CD12 and had a 12-day LP. Whoot! :happydance:

I'm really hoping this cycle will be a bit longer... as we're putting off TTC until we're into a 2013 EDD, and if I have another 24-day cycle it might be cutting it too close (really don't want a holiday baby)... so then I might want to put it off another cycle. Sigh. Oh well, we'll see.... besides, first pregnancies usually go "late", right?


----------



## puppymom

Molly, if you're hoping you'll go late, you probably won't - that's just the way things seem to work, right?!


----------



## MollyWeasley

puppymom said:


> Molly, if you're hoping you'll go late, you probably won't - that's just the way things seem to work, right?!

Lol. Yeah, you're right, that's how these things usually work. If this cycle is 24 days too, and we conceive in our first month TTC (not likely, I know) it would give us an EDD of Jan 13. So, maybe that's too close, maybe not? We might just NTNP for the first cycle, or put it off for one more cycle.

Edited to add.... ooh... Jan.13, 2013! Good thing I'm not superstitious.


----------



## MollyWeasley

sarahfh said:


> Ok I'm a little confused, so I had positive OPK's yesterday and the day before, but for some reason FF has be as ovulating Tuesday. My temps have risen but not as high as my normal post OV temps. Ovuview which I have on my phone puts me at OV yesterday.
> Any ideas?

There's definitely a temp rise and FF is certainly giving you an O date based on 3 higher temps, but note that FF is unsure, because it is a dashed line. The uncertainty would be due to your CM and OPKs.

Looking at your chart though and comparing it to the previous one, I'd predict you'll ovulate today, and have another temp rise tomorrow.

Last cycle you had: 3 days of watery CM up to the day before O, plus +OPKs for 2 days up to the day before O.

Now you have: 3 days of watery CM up to yesterday, plus +OPKs for 2 days up to yesterday.


----------



## sarahfh

I had very faint lines up until Tuesday, then definite positives Wednesday Thursday, although Wednesdays was much darker than Thursdays, with the line coming up straight way. 
I guess we will see what tomorrow morning brings lol


----------



## puppymom

If you're sure about the OPKs, I would have to agree with Molly as well! If you weren't using OPKs, I would have said you'd have ovulated already. Makes me wonder if I actually ovulate when I think I do - though even OPKs can't tell you for sure - they can tell you if you're on the right track!


----------



## sarahfh

Okay so I wasn't going to bother doing an OPK today but now I'm confused I just did one and it's another positive. Identical lines again. What is my body playing at? Lol. Just heading out to work so if I don't reply sorry!


----------



## Cheska8

Sideways 8 said:


> Can you post a picture, Hayley?
> 
> 
> As for me, today is CD1...??? :wacko: I never got a temp rise... which means I didn't ovulate, which means my estrogen levels are low :cry: My cycle was 46 days long with no ovulation.

Sorry to hear that, how long do you think you'll wait to go and see the doc? Hope everything starts to sort itself out for you soon. :hugs:

Am so jealous of you girls getting positive opk lines, there's no chance of me gettting preggers unless I get a little pink line. I might just draw it on with a pen and hope for the best! haha! I'm bored of myself whinging on about not ovulating so I'm sorry for inflicting it on you guys too!


x


----------



## Sideways 8

It's ok, I understand Cheska! I also am not ovulating apparently. And I probably bore you guys with it too lol


----------



## horseypants

Hi Ladies, Hi Puppy mom for helping me with my chart! :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

horseypants said:


> Hi Ladies, Hi Puppy mom for helping me with my chart! :hugs:

Well done with your chart, I'll be stalking it now!!! :thumbup:That's a nice temp rise, fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you in a couple of weeks!!! x


----------



## horseypants

thank you cheska. ovulation was very wierd for me this time around. the earliest it's ever been. i'm stalking you too. i have invited the pink line fairy as well.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Hey horseypants! Glad to see you've got the chart-sharing working now. Now we can all stalk your chart too.

Looks like you've got a lot of open circles - are you having inconsistent waking times? Doesn't seem to matter too much though, since you've got a nice temp rise, and an +OPK to support it.


----------



## horseypants

my sleeping's not so consistent and that may be why. also one time when i was trying to figure things out i went through and "discarded" everything that didn't happen at 5am... i thought i'd be able to "un-discard" those temps if i changed my mind, but maybe not? i'm not really sure what's going on with the open circles! thanks for saying my temps make sense :) it would be so great to finally get a little insight as to what's going on. it amazes me i got this far in life (im 33) without knowing what's going on in my body. isn't it nuts how little we know of this complicated stuff until we become obsessed with it?! :)

so here's the thing about the sleeping and the temps. i've got a lot going on that makes it hard to get good temps. i'm not a morning person, so i'm anxious about not remembering to temp but i really want to do it and so i half wake up and flip out a little before i get it together and get the thermometer in my mouth! i tend to wake up and use the loo once or twice a night and my bf wakes up before me. -but i've told myself im shooting for 5am to wake up and temp. i know the ticket is to have been sleeping for as many hours as possible, so say i wake up at 4 and use the loo, i just temp at that time and then do it again when i really wake up at 9ish and make sure it's not toooo far off. 

ugh. did i mention i hate my thermometer :)

no backlight and it seems to take forever. it's the expensive vicks ovulation bbt GAH! Thanks so much ladies for sharing all your experience and wisdom and thank you for stalking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyWeasley

horseypants said:


> so here's the thing about the sleeping and the temps. i've got a lot going on that makes it hard to get good temps. i'm not a morning person, so i'm anxious about not remembering to temp but i really want to do it and so i half wake up and flip out a little before i get it together and get the thermometer in my mouth! i tend to wake up and use the loo once or twice a night and my bf wakes up before me. -but i've told myself im shooting for 5am to wake up and temp. i know the ticket is to have been sleeping for as many hours as possible, so say i wake up at 4 and use the loo, i just temp at that time and then do it again when i really wake up at 9ish and make sure it's not toooo far off.
> 
> ugh. did i mention i hate my thermometer :)
> 
> no backlight and it seems to take forever. it's the expensive vicks ovulation bbt GAH! Thanks so much ladies for sharing all your experience and wisdom and thank you for stalking!!!!!!!!!!!!

Does your thermometer have a memory feature? When I turn mine on, it briefly displays the last temp before resetting (it's just a basic digital, shows 1 decimal place). I take my temp when my alarm goes off, put it back beside my alarm clock and roll over and snooze. Then when I'm actually awake, I check to see what the temp was.

From reading on FF, a consistent time can actually be more important than "first waking" from what I gather... so if you usually get up to pee at 4am, go back to sleep and then usually get up at 9am, make 9am your temping time. That's more than 3 hours sleep anyway.

The open circles are for inconsistent temp times for sure. I would suggest not taking multiple temps anymore... I did that a few times and it was way too tempting to record the the temp that made my chart look nicer (I resisted).

In the Charting Q&A section there's lots of info on temping times:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Multiple-temperature-readings.html
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Night-Waking.html
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Same-time-or-three-hours-of-sleep.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/


----------



## horseypants

there's no memory feature! im thinking about getting one that does have that. does your have a backlight? that too would be brilliant

ok. that is good to hear - that i should do it at 9am every morning. wow really? ok. how about if the bf wakes up at 6am though and im totally awake for a a while? or if he wakes up at 8am and makes a ruckus? you are probably right though cause you'd think all that waking up would b=give you a lower temp and when i took my temp at 9am today, it was actually hotter despite multiple wakeups.

i've been tempted too! but i'm trying to cultivate discipline IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE!!!! (insert compressed voice with echo) :)

thanks for these links! ...checking them out...............

ok NICE. i jsut remembered that next week, i have to wake up at 4am for work!!! so im going to stick with my "aim for five a.m." for a little while longer. there seems to be a lot of support for doing a later time, like 9am though. i will figure this out eventually. for now, jsut doign my best with the 5am compromise with a caveat for next week's 4am!

i wonder how much that's going to mess with my body

le sigh


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm so confused. I don't know if today was CD1 or not... or if it was just some breakthrough bleeding. I didn't even fill up a tampon (sorry TMI!!!)... I guess we'll see what the next few days provide.


----------



## Broody85

Sideways 8 said:


> Can you post a picture, Hayley?
> 
> 
> As for me, today is CD1...??? :wacko: I never got a temp rise... which means I didn't ovulate, which means my estrogen levels are low :cry: My cycle was 46 days long with no ovulation.


Yeah sure I'll post them all for comparison :)

First = Monday
Second = Tuesday
Third = Thursday 

I didn't take a pic of Wednesdays, more have I done a test today. Maybe I should have actually?

Also thanks for your kind words re the ex situation :)

As for temping I usually wake up a lot within the last couple of hours sleep so I temp when I wake up for the loo (usually around 6/7am) and my temps seem ok :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







03195842.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8









f1fcbbaa.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9









addb33e5.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppymom

horseypants - I agree with what Molly said. I take my temp the first time I wake up - usually I have no idea what time it is, but I don't tend to change that in my chart, unless it's really off. Usually I just shove the thermometer in my mouth without any lights on, and check the temp when I wake up again. I also have a Vicks thermometer, although not an actual BBT, but it has the memory feature. So you're saying that when you turn it back on, it doesn't flash any number to you? I can only use that feature once, so I make sure when I do, the lights are on (no backlight either) and my eyes are ready to focus - lol.

You should take your temp the first time you wake up - so if you wake to go to the washroom and only have a couple of hours to sleep again, I'd take it then. Or, if you wake up when your OH wakes up, take it then. Don't worry if it's not right on 5:00 - I used to do that as well, but found that it doesn't make that much of a difference. If you're going to have temperature shifts, you'll see them regardless.


----------



## horseypants

hey when you take your temperature randomly during the day, is it a bit hotter? i am going to take it now and see :)


----------



## puppymom

Not always, it depends on what I have been doing, drinking, etc.


----------



## Blossomgirl

I wake up to pee every morning between 6 and 7, unless the night before got really late, but that doens't hapen often at all. I always temp before going to pee, and then go back to sleep if i can. :) So my temp times do vary a little, but FF doens't sem to mind that if it's within an hour of your usual time.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Sometimes my temp is a bit hotter later in the day, but sometimes it's a lot lower :shrug: There must be some reason for that, I'm sure, but none that is apparent to me! Sometimes I will 'feel' really hot (like I usually have ice-blocks for hands and feet, and sometimes they will be really warm) and I'll take my temp just to see, and it'll be really low, and sometimes I'll feel frozen and my temp will be quite high. It usually stays in the appropriate pre- or post-ov range, though, unless I'm ill.

Quite a low temp for me this morning, but we had a furry alarm clock going off at :growlmad: 5.30am :growlmad:...more than making up for letting us wake up in our own time yesterday! So I lay quiet for a few minutes, seeing if he would quiet down, and then started to need to pee, so temped and then got up and fed the monster. Did go back to sleep for a while, but not consistently enough to justify another attempt at temping...cat decided to sleep on my legs, with me lying on my front  Needless to say I had a crick in my back when I woke properly!

I have been reading 'Your Pregnancy Bible' in bed this morning :dance: Scary but sooooo exciting!


----------



## Sideways 8

Well ladies it's definitely AF. Today is CD3 and I'm still bleeding...


As far as how I temp, I just temp when I wake up, no matter when it is. I go to bed at varying times, so I generally sleep later if I go to bed later. So it's the same amount of hours (give or take) slept before I temp in the morning.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Ladies, I need your help. I temped this morning, and the result was almost a full degree less than its been all cycle so far (35.24). I've been having EWCM, so I am expecting to ov any day now, but such a big drop seems ridiculous. I temped again about 15 mins later, after I'd been to pee, and it was 35.94! I don't know which I should keep. My chart looks ridiculous with thus enormous dip on it now! :haha: Any advice? I plan to do an opk this afternoon.


----------



## sarahfh

Blossomgirl, that's possibly an ovulation dip so I would put it in for sure :)

Just a quick update, after a few higher temperatures FF moved my OV day to when I thought it was. I think my body my have tried to ovulate but failed the first time. So I'm now on 4DPO :)


----------



## Sideways 8

that is quite a dramatic dip in temps! Did you wake up at any point in the middle of the night to get a drink of water or anything?


----------



## puppymom

Blossomgirl said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I temped this morning, and the result was almost a full degree less than its been all cycle so far (35.24). I've been having EWCM, so I am expecting to ov any day now, but such a big drop seems ridiculous. I temped again about 15 mins later, after I'd been to pee, and it was 35.94! I don't know which I should keep. My chart looks ridiculous with thus enormous dip on it now! :haha: Any advice? I plan to do an opk this afternoon.

I would bet it's an ovulation dip, particularly if you're getting EWCM. If it is, you'll likely see a good temp rise tomorrow as well.


----------



## MollyWeasley

That's quite a dramatic pre-ovulation plummet (I can't call that a dip)!

I'd say leave it in for now, but you can think about discarding it later. I don't think it will affect ovulation detection when it happens though. When you get your temp rise it will be even more dramatic!


----------



## Blossomgirl

I didn't get up at any point, no. Although I did go to bed later than usual, but still... Went to be at 11:00, temped after 6;00. So that's not too short. It is a plummet, isn't it?? Lol. I guess post-ov temp rise should be easy to see then, indeed. If things don't make sense tomorrow, or according to opk, then I'll consider discarding. Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## puppymom

Blossomgirl - have you done any OPKs up to this point? If you have not, and that is an O dip, then it's quite possible that you would have missed the surge.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Not yet. I wasn't expecting to ov for another week, lol. I guess well just see what happens. We're not ttc anyway, so it's not a drama I'd I've missed it. :)


----------



## alin3boys

Hi can you have high temps through your period i am so confused

I ov on cd 14 and had a dip 4dpo and 11dpo with cramping,my temp shot up 12dpo with cramping and bachache and spotting late that night and shot up again this morning but more a light period than spotting but got backache and cramps still (i dont normally have period cramps unless pg but cant understand why temps not dropped if its my period)cansome one please take a look at my chart


----------



## MollyWeasley

alin3boys said:


> Hi can you have high temps through your period i am so confused
> 
> I ov on cd 14 and had a dip 4dpo and 11dpo with cramping,my temp shot up 12dpo with cramping and bachache and spotting late that night and shot up again this morning but more a light period than spotting but got backache and cramps still (i dont normally have period cramps unless pg but cant understand why temps not dropped if its my period)cansome one please take a look at my chart

What is your usual LP?

If I had to guess, either:
1) You're pregnant (spotting still happens, and the cramping/spotting 11dpo could be implantation)
2) The spotting/cramping is PMS and you'll see a temp drop soon and a "real" period

Tomorrow morning if you don't get a temp drop, test again with first morning urine.


----------



## alin3boys

molly thanks for replying hun im not sure on lp length as 1st time ive charted,will see what happens in the morning


----------



## puppymom

The dip on CD 4 could have been an implantation dip - you could be pregnant. Either that, or AF is on her way. I tend to spot a day or two before temps go down and the real AF comes.


----------



## sjones1125

Hi Ladies! This is my first month charting and using OPK's. I got off Mirena in January. I'm on cd62 and still no sign of ovulation :cry:..So I have a quick question for you guys..I seem to wake up a couple of times through the night..sometimes around the same time. I just turn my head and look at the clock and if I've had my 3 hours of sleep I temp. I have 2 kids so it's kind of hard to sleep all through the night interrupted! lol. I've noticed that my temp is pretty much the same even if I temp at a diff time. Off course before getting up, stretching and all that stuff...Is it ok to keep doing that? Or should I not even rely on my chart because of that? I also temp vaginally.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Really, FF? I don't think I oved on CD9...don't be ridiculous! I'm still having EWCM, which is getting wetter, not had a positive opk this cycle, no ov pains. There's not even a thermal shift and it's given me solid crosshairs! Good job I don't blindly rely on what it tells me :shrug:


----------



## Blossomgirl

I have officially discarded the temp plummet. I got a +ve opk this morning, so that's clear. I think I must've slept with my mouth open, and not realized it.


----------



## alin3boys

thanks ladies temp dropped this morning so sure its period


----------



## Sideways 8

sjones1125 said:


> Hi Ladies! This is my first month charting and using OPK's. I got off Mirena in January. I'm on cd62 and still no sign of ovulation :cry:..So I have a quick question for you guys..I seem to wake up a couple of times through the night..sometimes around the same time. I just turn my head and look at the clock and if I've had my 3 hours of sleep I temp. I have 2 kids so it's kind of hard to sleep all through the night interrupted! lol. I've noticed that my temp is pretty much the same even if I temp at a diff time. Off course before getting up, stretching and all that stuff...Is it ok to keep doing that? Or should I not even rely on my chart because of that? I also temp vaginally.

I've heard of a lot of women having to get their cycles situated after taking Mirena out. I can't offer much advice other than to find some threads either on the WTT or TTC forums related to Mirena...

But I can totally understand what you're going through. My body is jacked up even though I didn't take birth control for a while, and I have super-long cycles (last one was anovulatory..). Hang in there, hon.


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi! I'm new to this thread and haven't read it all so I apologize if this question is a repeat. I want to start charting next week and I need to buy a thermometer. I want to do it vaginally because I sleep with my mouth open too often. :dohh: Can any of you recommend a good vag thermometer that's available in Canada? Thanks! :)


----------



## puppymom

From what I understand, any thermometer will work the same - try for a BBT if you want more accuracy.


----------



## Sideways 8

The BBT I use came from early-pregnancy-tests.com... it says oral use only, but I'm not sure why it couldn't be used vaginally?


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls, how you all doing? 

The thread was near he bottom so thought I would bump it up :) 

Nothing new is happening with me. I was expecting AF today but she's held off (thank god coz iv been at work all day) I think she will be here tomorrow tho. Iv had PMT these past few days and turned into the ultimate bitch :haha: I hate PMT, you just feel shit and everything seems to annoy you! I never used to really suffer when on the pill but iv noticed since coming off it it has been pretty bad.

Tell me your news :) x


----------



## puppymom

No news here.. just at a boring point in my cycle!


----------



## Sideways 8

not much here, just hoping this cycle I'll actually ovulate!! :wacko: I'm on CD 8 or 9... not sure, will have to check my phone :)


----------



## Cheska8

Hi girls,

Nothing new with me either, On CD37, no signs of ovulating or of AF. So it's nearly been 3 months since I came off the pill and no O yet. I didn't expect to be pregnant by now but I hoped my body would be regulating itself by now. I'm going to give it another couple of months then will go to the docs if nothing has happened. Sigh.

Hope AF isn't too bad for you Hayley and hope you've all had a nice weekend. X

X


----------



## Cheska8

Sideways 8 said:


> not much here, just hoping this cycle I'll actually ovulate!! :wacko: I'm on CD 8 or 9... not sure, will have to check my phone :)

Hi Sideways, I saw you said you didn't ovulate last cycle, does that happen to you often? Are you doing anything about your long cycles? Hope this one is a shorter one for you honey. Fingers crossed. X


----------



## Blossomgirl

Are there ways to get a long cycle to be shorter? My lp is 14 days, so that's fine, but the wait for o is looong. Usually o around cd23 - 27.


----------



## Sideways 8

Cheska8 said:


> Sideways 8 said:
> 
> 
> not much here, just hoping this cycle I'll actually ovulate!! :wacko: I'm on CD 8 or 9... not sure, will have to check my phone :)
> 
> Hi Sideways, I saw you said you didn't ovulate last cycle, does that happen to you often? Are you doing anything about your long cycles? Hope this one is a shorter one for you honey. Fingers crossed. XClick to expand...

I'm not sure honestly? I know my cycles have always been super long unfortunately. The cycle that I sought medical help from my OB, I was on CD76 on the day of the appointment (still no ovulation by then, either!) :wacko:
Next Monday I am calling to set up an appointment. Today is CD11. I may start using OPK's tomorrow. I have 100 of them, might as well use them!


----------



## puppymom

Blossom - if your cycles are regular otherwise, I wouldn't try shortening them up. Stick with it, particularly because you have a good LP. My cycles are longish like yours (last month was super long for some reason).


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm not sure what you can do to shorten up the time before ovulation.... ?? I've heard of some women taking soy isoflavones maybe to speed up ovulation, but I've also heard of stories where that stuff delays ovulation. So honestly, I wouldn't jack with it!


----------



## MollyWeasley

Blossomgirl said:


> Are there ways to get a long cycle to be shorter? My lp is 14 days, so that's fine, but the wait for o is looong. Usually o around cd23 - 27.

I do think there are ways - clomid, for example. Or soy isoflavens, taken at the right time during your cycle - soy acts like estrogen in the body, and I've heard it works like a more-gentle clomid.

I think hot_pink is using soy to regulate/shorten her cycles - very successfully too!

I can imagine the frustration - I'd probably want to do something to "fix" it too.

As for me, I'm on CD12 today. Last cycle (first one off BCP), I ovulated on CD12. I've been paying more attention to CM this cycle and have had a few days of eggwhite, so I think I should ovulate either today or in the next couple days.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Cheska8 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Nothing new with me either, On CD37, no signs of ovulating or of AF. So it's nearly been 3 months since I came off the pill and no O yet. I didn't expect to be pregnant by now but I hoped my body would be regulating itself by now. I'm going to give it another couple of months then will go to the docs if nothing has happened. Sigh.
> 
> Hope AF isn't too bad for you Hayley and hope you've all had a nice weekend. X
> 
> X

Have you thought about talking with your doctor about this? There's not a lot of research into cycle disturbances post-birth control pills (I googled it a LOT), but there's this from FF:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertility-After-Oral-Contraceptives.html

I'd heard up to 6 months to regulate post-pill (the main reason I stopped bcp early too). If your cycles haven't regulated by 6 months post-pill or by the time you are ready to TTC, I'd suggest talking to your doctor (and getting a referral to an RE).

Hope that you O soon, or get a fresh start with a new cycle real soon. :flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

Cheska, Molly is right... it does take some time after being on the pill, for your cycles to sort out. It shouldn't be too much longer though. If you're still having wacky cycles in a couple more months, maybe you and I can be buddies.. not TTC buddies or bump buddies but "going to the doc to get our cycles fixed" buddies :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

What a weekend!! I spent it thinking I was pregnant, because AF was due on Saturday and didn't come until late yesterday morning! Both me and DH were disappointed that I wasn't pregnant, so we've done some chatting and have decided to NTNP in a couple of cycles' time (May/June)! Yay!!

I forgot to put my thermometer by my bedside this morning, so I couldn't temp. At least it's not a crucial time for me to temp. :p


----------



## puppymom

Aww, mrswaffer, we did the same thing last month - we also were both excited that I may have been pregnant. Glad to hear you'll be NTNP earlier than anticipated!

Must have been something about tempting this morning, as I completely forgot until it was too late and I had been talking to the dog, laying awake, etc. Oh well, I doubt it would have been anything important for me, as I never ovulate anywhere near this early in my cycle!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thank for the advice ladies. Right now the long cycle doesn't bother me - the less the :witch: comes by, the better! :haha: However, I know that when we start to TTC, it's going to drive me INSANE that I have to wait so long for Ov. I guess I should just be grateful that my cycle is regular, and I'm Oving every month. :) 

To be honest, I also suspect that may cycle may shorten a bit when I've lost some weight. I'm very heavy now, and I know that does influence cycles. Maybe it's over-optimism, but I'll keep holding thumbs that my cycle will shorten as I lose weight. :D


----------



## Broody85

Good to hear from you all :)

AF still hasn't arrived which is a bit strange as I was sure she would have arrived today. It's not that I'm late or anything, just my temps made me think she was just around the corner. Iv been getting some strange sharp pains in my left ovary area today. Does anyone else get this before AF? It's strange coz I would associate that with ovulation, not AF.

I hope all you girls with long/unovulatery cycles start to regulate soon. It must be very annoying for you :hugs: also YEY mrswaffer :)


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Good to hear from you all :)
> 
> AF still hasn't arrived which is a bit strange as I was sure she would have arrived today. It's not that I'm late or anything, just my temps made me think she was just around the corner. Iv been getting some strange sharp pains in my left ovary area today. Does anyone else get this before AF? It's strange coz I would associate that with ovulation, not AF.
> 
> I hope all you girls with long/unovulatery cycles start to regulate soon. It must be very annoying for you :hugs: also YEY mrswaffer :)

Usually your LP doesn't change very much, and according to your chart, last month it was 12 days, and you're just at 12 days now - so, unless it has lengthened (which can happen), you'll likely see her tomorrow and if not, very soon!


----------



## Broody85

Ahhh does it not? I didn't realise that. I spotted for 2 days before my AF started properly so was expecting something by now, not that I'm complaining :)


----------



## sarahfh

Ladies I have a question! So, my temperature has dropped like it normally does, if a little lower than normal, I got up and thought "Oh thank god she'll be out the way for my birthday" but so far, nothing. Usually the second temp drop and AF is waiting for me in the morning. 
I don't really have any cramps or anything and my boobs are still a little tender too which usually goes the day AF starts. 

Anyone got any ideas what could be going on?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Sarah, that is what happened to me this weekend, and AF came one day late.

On the subject, AF has only lasted 2 days this cycle! Today, after a full 8 hours at work, I emptied my Mooncup and there was 3 drips at most - brown, like spotting. Weird! It's usually 5 days long, but since coming off the Pill/charting, it's been 3 days long. Should I be worried with an AF of 2 days? I guess I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## sarahfh

How strange. Maybe it's the warm weather playing havoc with our bodies!


----------



## Sideways 8

CD12 for me, negative OPK and still low temps. :)

Not sure what could be going on Sarah, other than just a late AF. :flower:


----------



## puppymom

Broody85 said:


> Ahhh does it not? I didn't realise that. I spotted for 2 days before my AF started properly so was expecting something by now, not that I'm complaining :)

Yep, give or take a day or so. Of course, if your body is still regulating from coming off the pill, it could lengthen (or shorten) a bit each month. My AF was a day late this month too - followed by a couple of days of very light spotting - would never have noticed it if I wasn't paying attention.



sarahfh said:


> Ladies I have a question! So, my temperature has dropped like it normally does, if a little lower than normal, I got up and thought "Oh thank god she'll be out the way for my birthday" but so far, nothing. Usually the second temp drop and AF is waiting for me in the morning.
> I don't really have any cramps or anything and my boobs are still a little tender too which usually goes the day AF starts.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas what could be going on?

I would guess she's on her way - as I mentioned above, I was also a day later than normal this month too - weird.. maybe it is the weather!


----------



## Broody85

Sarah, I would say she will probably arrive tomorrow, my temps were a bit up and down this month but AF arrived today and she certainly let herself be known, the pain :(

When's your birthday Sarah? Just I had the same thought as u about AF. My birthday is on Saturday :D x


----------



## sarahfh

She arrived middle of service last night! Not happy, and having to explain why you have to go to the toilet NOW is embarrassing lol. Oh well. I'm looking on the bright side in that that her being 12 hours late means my LP was an extra half a day long, so maybe I'll make it to 12 DPO this time :) 

Hayley, I know how you mean with the pain. Got given mefenamic acid again though and I forgot how wonderful it is. My birthday is Friday, it's my 21st :) Not really doing much for it though. Have you got many plans? 

I think had I been at home when AF arrived I would have cried. All afternoon I had that "What if...." thought. I know with the temps it wasn't going to be, unless I was having some very strange implantation dip, but I couldn't help it. I'm very broody at the moment, it's killing me :(


----------



## Sideways 8

Aww Sarah :hugs: We're all broody I think! 

CD13 for me, forgot to use an OPK this morning :wacko: But the one on CD12 was negative, and honestly I'm not expecting a miracle ovulation to occur within a couple weeks... oh well. We'll do one tomorrow to see what happens!


----------



## mrsswaffer

OPKs are best used between 10am and 2pm (I think) and not with FMU. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

I have always used FMU at my doctor's recommendation. And with wonderful success :flower:


----------



## Broody85

Oh no, sorry she arrived in the middle of service Sarah. I don't even bother telling people when I go to the loo. We're supposed to but I don't :haha: TBH I was I. Quite a bit of pain yesterday but I'v had none at all today. My pains only seem to last one day now and maybe a few niggles in the run up to it. Its weird tho, as I get a very pressured feeling now which I never used to get. It's like I'm holding a brick in there and it's bursting to get out. It's horrible!!!

Eeeek, just one day before my birthday they :) shame I'm 6 years older than you :cry: I think I'm going to go out with my mam on Friday then my mam and dad for a meal Friday night. On sat I'm going out with some of my girls to a drag cabaret show then into town after. Then next Tuesday were having a works night out. Can't wait, iv not been out for ages! U should do something to celebrate, your only 21 once :flower:


----------



## Sideways 8

Wish I could say I was turning 21! :haha: I'll be out of my 20's in less than 3 months :wacko:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Sideways 8 said:


> Wish I could say I was turning 21! :haha: I'll be out of my 20's in less than 3 months :wacko:

Same here! Turning 30 in July. Although I DON'T wish I could say I was turning 21.

As for me - it's cycle day 15 and no sign of a temp rise yet (unless it's extremely slow). Eggwhite for days too.

Question: Do you count it as eggwhite if it's mostly creamy but you're still able to stretch a little between your 2 fingers when you pull them apart? So really, there's only a little bit that will stretch - but it does stretch a good inch or so between fingers....


----------



## Sideways 8

If I knew then, what I knew now.. I would love to be 21 again. I would do it again without being an idiot. :haha: But that's about the only reason why!

I'll be 30 in June. I wonder how I'll be. I'm secretly dreading it... but then again, age is just a number, right?


And I've never checked CM so I have no idea how to advise there. (Ick factor for me)


As for me -- I didn't temp this morning because I had a little too much to drink last night :blush: and therefore I was up a few times in the middle of the night to get a drink of water!


----------



## mrsswaffer

If it stretches, it's EWCM. :)


----------



## sarahfh

I don't feel like I will be turning 21, I feel older! I'm worlds apart from the majority of my friends who are the same age as me, I feel far more mature. I know it sounds odd, but right now I feel like I'm waiting for the next step in life, I've done my student "young" bit and I'm just waiting for the next part where I get married and have children and all that, it all feels out of my control. I guess because really a lot of it is in OH's hands now. I need to stop rambling :haha: 

Anyway, birthday plans are just dinner with family, a day with my mum Saturday and maybe some drinks with a friend or 2 tomorrow. Sunday is a day with OH doing something just we don't know what yet. Bit boring but how I want to spend it. Oh then Wednesday is going to be Alton Towers as it's OH's birthday too, so we're doing a bit of a joint thing :)


----------



## Cheska8

Oh wow i feel really old now! I turned 30 in January. I think I'm in the opposite situation to most of you girls, I've never been broody, am still not now, but I think that my clock is ticking and if we're going to have kids, which DH wants, we need to start now. I've always been really career minded, and I still struggle with the thought of having to take time off work - crazy I know! 

Sarah, I just realised I went on the pill when you were 5! Mental! No wonder my body is struggling to get itself right!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Cheska8 said:


> Oh wow i feel really old now! I turned 30 in January. I think I'm in the opposite situation to most of you girls, I've never been broody, am still not now, but I think that my clock is ticking and if we're going to have kids, which DH wants, we need to start now. I've always been really career minded, and I still struggle with the thought of having to take time off work - crazy I know!
> 
> *Sarah, I just realised I went on the pill when you were 5!* Mental! No wonder my body is struggling to get itself right!!

:shock: that puts things in perspective LOL!!!


----------



## sarahfh

Makes me feel like the baby in here! Mind you, I think I am?! 

I sometimes worry that people on here will think that due to my age I'm just being silly/deluded/immature with all the things I come out with, or something silly like that. I know you ladies don't and wouldn't, but I still worry about it. I know that I "have the rest of my life" to get married and have children, but that's what I want from my life :/ Why should I wait until other people think it's acceptable you know :/


----------



## MollyWeasley

sarahfh said:


> Makes me feel like the baby in here! Mind you, I think I am?!
> 
> I sometimes worry that people on here will think that due to my age I'm just being silly/deluded/immature with all the things I come out with, or something silly like that. I know you ladies don't and wouldn't, but I still worry about it. I know that I "have the rest of my life" to get married and have children, but that's what I want from my life :/ Why should I wait until other people think it's acceptable you know :/

Sarah - from reading your posts for awhile and "getting to know" you I can honestly say you seem WAY more mature than a typical 21-year-old (whatever typical means). You're definitely more mature than I was at 21. I was in Uni, having a good time, made some dumb choices. :haha:

For the most part we're all in similar places in our life - it's just that we reach this point at different ages. That's absolutely okay. :flower:

... I'm also hoping that your OH is planning to propose on Sunday.... after that weekend away and a "talk"(?) with your dad.... Yeeee!!


----------



## Sideways 8

Honestly I also would have never guessed 21 as your age. You are definitely more mature, and so what if you want to have babies now? Where I'm from, it's the norm to get married and have babies at your age. Other parts of the US, maybe not so much.


----------



## sarahfh

Thank you ladies, made me feel better :) The UK is a bit odd, there's a lot of teen and young parents but such a misconception about so many of them, but at the same time it's now fairly normal to have children young. Although getting married young here is seen as the dumb thing to do, as if it's more of a commitment than having a child with someone. 

He has bought me a ring for my birthday, we picked it out. Unfortunately not an engagement ring, but I haven't opened it and put it on yet. I guess I kind of want him to use it as a "stand in" ring or something, if that makes sense. Mind you, Sunday morning is April Fools, so never know, he might try to trick me or something lol


----------



## MollyWeasley

sarahfh said:


> Thank you ladies, made me feel better :) The UK is a bit odd, there's a lot of teen and young parents but such a misconception about so many of them, but at the same time it's now fairly normal to have children young. Although getting married young here is seen as the dumb thing to do, as if it's more of a commitment than having a child with someone.
> 
> He has bought me a ring for my birthday, we picked it out. Unfortunately not an engagement ring, but I haven't opened it and put it on yet. I guess I kind of want him to use it as a "stand in" ring or something, if that makes sense. Mind you, Sunday morning is April Fools, so never know, he might try to trick me or something lol

Well, regardless it will be a very happy birthday.

I hope that the things you and OH are waiting for will fall into place and your wait will be shorter than you're expecting it to be. :hugs:


----------



## Sideways 8

I got engaged on April Fool's Day 2009 :) It's possible!


----------



## Cheska8

sarahfh said:


> Makes me feel like the baby in here! Mind you, I think I am?!
> 
> I sometimes worry that people on here will think that due to my age I'm just being silly/deluded/immature with all the things I come out with, or something silly like that. I know you ladies don't and wouldn't, but I still worry about it. I know that I "have the rest of my life" to get married and have children, but that's what I want from my life :/ Why should I wait until other people think it's acceptable you know :/

Of course we don't. It's totally up to you what you want to do with your life, we only get one and you've got to do what you want regardless of what other people may think. I think it's great that at 21 you know what you want, I didn't have a clue!

Have a lovely birthday Sarah and Hayley! x


----------



## Sideways 8

CD15, temp 97, neg. OPK this morning.

Cheska is right, Sarah! Don't worry what other folks think even if they want to talk about your young age. Big deal. I too wish that I knew what the heck I wanted at that age! Now here I am pushing 30 and scrambling to make babies before time runs out lol


----------



## drmommyDO

Hello everyone! I have been charting my BBT for two and a half months (I am WTT until August/September/October) and I think I have stumbled upon some scary facts about my cycle. My past two cycles have been identical: 31 day cycle, CD 20 ovulation and an 11 day luteal phase. I started reading up about this and have scared myself to death. Not only is my luteal phase short (which makes it very hard to get pregnant since you are starting your period before the fetus can implant properly), my ovulation date is too long (the egg is too old and thus might not be viable). We haven't started trying yet so I don't know if any of this is going to affect my fertility, but I want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before we try since we have a very small window of when it will be best for us to conceive. I have started taking B50 complex in hopes this will help. I haven't talked to my OB/GYN yet because I'm afraid she will say, "Sorry, come back when you've been trying to conceive for a year." Have any of you dealt with this kind of problem before?


----------



## Sideways 8

hi drmommy! My ovulation date is way long too, but I don't think that has too much of an effect. My cycles are longer than yours and I had a happy healthy baby! Dr. Internet can be scary so try not to consult it!! :flower:

My original OBGYN also said, upon learning of my TTC wishes, that he'd give me a year before he'd help. I didn't like that too much so I found another one to help sooner (because of my erratic, sometimes anovulatory cycles..). I mean, a year is ok if you're TTC and your cycles are normal, but mine were NOT. No sense in waiting a year to fix something that's broke, KWIM?


----------



## drmommyDO

Sideways 8 said:


> hi drmommy! My ovulation date is way long too, but I don't think that has too much of an effect. My cycles are longer than yours and I had a happy healthy baby! Dr. Internet can be scary so try not to consult it!! :flower:
> 
> My original OBGYN also said, upon learning of my TTC wishes, that he'd give me a year before he'd help. I didn't like that too much so I found another one to help sooner (because of my erratic, sometimes anovulatory cycles..). I mean, a year is ok if you're TTC and your cycles are normal, but mine were NOT. No sense in waiting a year to fix something that's broke, KWIM?

Thanks for your input! I'm just so scared about having to try for a long time. I start medical school in August and we have a very small window to conceive where I won't have to take any time off from school. If not during that small window then we probably won't be able to try again for another 4+ years :cry:


----------



## Sideways 8

Oh my goodness! What is this small window? A couple months?
Regardless, good luck with medical school! What specialty?


----------



## drmommyDO

Sideways 8 said:


> Oh my goodness! What is this small window? A couple months?
> Regardless, good luck with medical school! What specialty?

September would be ideal but we would be OK with conceiving August-October. Any other month would put me in the middle of a semester. As for a specialty, I'm not sure yet! I do like oncology but I could change my mind a thousand times before I decide! Thanks again!


----------



## Sideways 8

Oncology wow. Are you going to Vanderbilt?

I would think that if you've already been charting, the docs should be more willing to provide assistance. JMO... let me know what happens!


----------



## drmommyDO

Sideways 8 said:


> Oncology wow. Are you going to Vanderbilt?
> 
> I would think that if you've already been charting, the docs should be more willing to provide assistance. JMO... let me know what happens!

I wish I was going to Vandy!! I'm going to LECOM in Bradenton Florida. I work with an ob/gyn who has stopped doing OB recently so I will see what she says. I will keep you guys updated!!


----------



## Broody85

Happy birthday sarah :cake: :drunk:


----------



## MollyWeasley

drmommyDO said:


> Hello everyone! I have been charting my BBT for two and a half months (I am WTT until August/September/October) and I think I have stumbled upon some scary facts about my cycle. My past two cycles have been identical: 31 day cycle, CD 20 ovulation and an 11 day luteal phase. I started reading up about this and have scared myself to death. Not only is my luteal phase short (which makes it very hard to get pregnant since you are starting your period before the fetus can implant properly), my ovulation date is too long (the egg is too old and thus might not be viable). We haven't started trying yet so I don't know if any of this is going to affect my fertility, but I want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row before we try since we have a very small window of when it will be best for us to conceive. I have started taking B50 complex in hopes this will help. I haven't talked to my OB/GYN yet because I'm afraid she will say, "Sorry, come back when you've been trying to conceive for a year." Have any of you dealt with this kind of problem before?

Oh dearie I really think you should relax!!

I would hardly call a 31 day cycle long, considering "perfect" is 28 days. Ovulating on day 20 doesn't mean that your eggs are old or unviable (where did you read THAT?). There are many women who have long cycles, ovulate way later than CD20, conceive and give birth to perfectly healthy babies.

Your cycle is not the "perfect" 28 days long, O on day 14, but your cycle is consistent. Charting is a great way to get to know your cycle to better time sex for conception - perfect for all us ladies who don't fit that "perfect" cycle.

A luteal phase *less than 10 days* is considered too short. Normal is 10-16 days, so 11 days is considered perfectly normal/healthy and not an issue for conception. Everything is just fine! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Short-luteal-phase.html

:hugs:

Now add a link to your signature so we can all chart-stalk you! Welcome to the group! :winkwink:


----------



## drmommyDO

MollyWeasley said:


> Oh dearie I really think you should relax!!
> 
> I would hardly call a 31 day cycle long, considering "perfect" is 28 days. Ovulating on day 20 doesn't mean that your eggs are old or unviable (where did you read THAT?). There are many women who have long cycles, ovulate way later than CD20, conceive and give birth to perfectly healthy babies.
> 
> Your cycle is not the "perfect" 28 days long, O on day 14, but your cycle is consistent. Charting is a great way to get to know your cycle to better time sex for conception - perfect for all us ladies who don't fit that "perfect" cycle.
> 
> A luteal phase *less than 10 days* is considered too short. Normal is 10-16 days, so 11 days is considered perfectly normal/healthy and not an issue for conception. Everything is just fine! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Short-luteal-phase.html
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Now add a link to your signature so we can all chart-stalk you! Welcome to the group! :winkwink:


haha I know I can get so wound up!! But that's the OCD in me, lol. I should probably stop searching the internet to self-diagnose! I read somewhere that yes a normal LP is 10+ days but that really anything 12 and under is pushing it with 14 being "ideal". Here is the link to my chart so you can tell me what you think!! Thanks for your help I greatly appreciate it!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3aa640


----------



## puppymom

I could have written exactly what Molly said - our eggs are in us forever, when we ovulate doesn't matter! As for the window you have, even people with textbook cycles (which yours is very close to being) can have a hard time conceiving. And to add to all of that, if you do fall pregnant exactly when you want to, there's nothing to say that you couldn't end up on bedrest for much of it. So, try not to stress (that can make things take much longer as well).. you have a nice, regular cycle by the sounds of it. Your LP is okay too - MANY women on here have nice healthy babies with the same LP as you.


----------



## mrsswaffer

My LP is 11 days, and I'm not worried. :)


----------



## Sideways 8

drmommy, I would almost say that ovulation was on CD19, not CD20. I thought ovulation occurred on the last day that the temp was low, not the day in between high and low temps??


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Sideways 8 said:


> drmommy, I would almost say that ovulation was on CD19, not CD20. I thought ovulation occurred on the last day that the temp was low, not the day in between high and low temps??

I quite frequently get this pattern, where I have a dip and ovulate the day after. It doesn't always have to be the day of the temp dip, or the last day before temps rise - some people's temps don't respond immediately to ovulation.

As for the LP debate, I know FF says that 10-16 days is normal, but other sources, e.g. TCOYF, which is the FAM/Charting 'bible', say that ideally your LP should be over 12 days and between 10-12 days *can* be edging towards the 'too short' end. It doesn't say it's always a problem, but if you have a relatively late implantation, it can cause you problems. Of course many women with shorter LPs go on to have healthy babies, but in some cases a shorter LP can cause problems. I normally have an 11-day LP, and am taking 100mg B6 to try and lengthen it. If it doesn't work, then :shrug:, I'll just hope implantation doesn't take ages, and that I don't have any problems, but since I usually also spot heavily from about 9dpo I want to give myself that little extra breathing space.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Good to know - thanks MrsEleflump! There's so much conflicting information out there. 

I'm taking B6 as well, but started taking it before I went off the pill so I don't know if it has made any difference or not.

Got my crosshairs this morning. I'm not sure if I agree on the day (what do you ladies think?), but it doesn't really matter. Also I know that FF sometimes revises the O date.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I often get a lower temp, then ov the next day and then a slow rise, so it definitely happens. :) I would put your ov at CD14 or 15, especially since your last day of EWCM was on CD15.


----------



## sarahfh

I have an 11 day LP too :) 

AF hasn't been as brutal as normal this month so I'm happy. Time to start temping again now she is leaving the building!m


----------



## MollyWeasley

Hope you both had a very Happy Birthday, Hadley and Sarah!

FF did end up changing my O date from CD14 to 15. Now I guess I'm in the TWW.... the two-week-wait before we TTC. :haha:

I've looked in the TTC forums and there isn't really a big charters gang like there is here. I'll miss this thread when I move, but I'm going to try to stop charting - for the first couple cycles at least... try to just relax and go with the flow since it seems like my cycles are pretty regular.


----------



## Cheska8

Eeeek how exciting you're joining me in TTC Molly. Hope you have more luck than me so far! There are lots of nice ladies in TTC too but I keep coming back to this one with any charting help I need, plus I feel like I know these girls well now. Good luck!


----------



## MollyWeasley

That's right - I forgot there were a few ladies TTCing in this thread. So I guess it's okay if I stick around (in this thread) for awhile then.

I promise I won't add any big flashy sparkly TTC tickers in my siggy (gosh I HATE those).


----------



## Sideways 8

After lunch today I'm calling my OB. I talked to DH to get his feedback and he thinks I should just go in for a consult before we start talking about prescribing medications and whatnot. Today is CD18, neg. OPK, temp 97.21. Still pre-ovulatory.

So my questions for the doc are gonna revolve around us TTC after our beach trip, so latter half of May. Which means, don't give me progesterone followed by Clomid just yet, but give me a timeline for how he wants us to do things.


----------



## sarahfh

Hi ladies, this isn't a completely charting related post, but I feel more comfortable talking to you ladies than starting a whole new post. Over the last few days I've been wondering if I would be better off back on hormonal BC if gynaecology appointment goes well on the 24th, I much prefer no hormones, but I worry that with how broody I have been and how long it will be until we will be TTC it might be better. I mean, right now it's a bit like, what if say, I had a really broody and irrational day and just didn't tell OH to pull out or use a condom. I don't think I would ever do that, but it's at the back of my mind, especially as we have a few nights out coming up and my judgement under the influence is never the best. 

But I hated the hormones and their effect on me. No idea what to do in some ways. I also worry about the possibility of a surprise pregnancy and if OH and I would cope right now. It's what I want more than anything but I'm having one of those days where I can't help but worry about everything :/


----------



## Sideways 8

Sarah, have you thought about using something like a cervical cap or something that's not hormonal?


----------



## sarahfh

I have thought of it yeah, but think its another option to discuss at the doctors in a couple of weeks. Definitely want to interfere with the feeling of sex as little as possible so it's an option


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hmm...I'm pretty sure I've oved, but have had no temp rise yet (but I did have a crappy night's sleep last night...).

OPKs have turned negative again, got a couple of positives on Saturday. CM is not eggwhite any more, definitely creamy now, and boobs are getting tender. Also had quite a bit of bright red spotting today which is *not* normal for me around ov. However did have REALLY bad ov pains on Saturday, so maybe the follicle was just huge and bled a bit this time? 

Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## BabyBean14

Question for the group: I started charting for the first time last week, however, I have the flu and noticed I do have an off-and-on fever. Will this fever skew all the data for the month? Should I just give up and start over next month or is there still value in doing it right now?


----------



## Sideways 8

When I got the fever a few times in February, I just ignored the temp spikes. If you're using Fertility Friend, I think maybe there's a way to have it discard/ignore the values, but I'm not sure.

Hope you get to feeling better soon! The flu really sucks.



For me.. Just got off the phone with my doctor's office. I told them I wanted to TTC in latter half of May and explained my situation. The nurse wanted me to come in for CD21 bloods and I told her that was on Thursday, so I'd rather wait until the NEXT CD21 and do that... if I even get there by late May. If not, then they'll call in some progesterone to jumpstart my cycle THEN do CD21 bloods. With that being said, I think I'll call in 2-3 weeks prior to leaving for the beach (May 11) and see about going ahead and getting the next cycle started if nothing has happened yet. Then CD21 will only be a few days after we get back from the beach and we can get this ball rolling sooner, with Clomid if necessary.

One thing I love about being an older TTC'er is, my doctor's office don't play around. If I want Clomid, by God they'll give it to me LOL.


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks, Sideways! I'm using an iPhone app so the data is readily available at doctor's appointments etc. There may be a disregard function, but I'm not sure how it works, nor do I know what my chart should look like so I don't know what to disregard! :wacko: Anyway, I guess I'll keep going just to see what the month looks like. I stopped the pill last week so this whole month could be ridiculous! 

Good luck with the blood tests. I know what you mean about being older, though. As soon as I told my doc we wanted to start TTC this year, there was absolutely no messing around! (I'm 38). :thumbup:


----------



## Sideways 8

I use an app too! There is a Fertility Friend app, but I didn't like it. I use Android though, so that could be a reason -- some apps are optimized for iphones I think. Which app are you using? I have "Woman Log"


----------



## mrsswaffer

I use the FF app, and love that it connects to your online charting page. At the moment though, you have to log in every time you open it. Annoying! I think they're going to sort that out with a new update.


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm using MeFertil. It was the cheapest and simplest one I could find. :winkwink: I like that it colour-codes the chart (red for AF etc) and you can make notes, track medication and CM as well. I haven't started using an online program because DH pointed out that if the site went down I could lose everything.


----------



## puppymom

Kismet said:


> Question for the group: I started charting for the first time last week, however, I have the flu and noticed I do have an off-and-on fever. Will this fever skew all the data for the month? Should I just give up and start over next month or is there still value in doing it right now?

Can you post your chart?

If you're early in your cycle, chances are the data will not cause any problems. You can show a disturbance with those temps, and FF will keep that in mind.


----------



## BabyBean14

puppymom said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> Question for the group: I started charting for the first time last week, however, I have the flu and noticed I do have an off-and-on fever. Will this fever skew all the data for the month? Should I just give up and start over next month or is there still value in doing it right now?
> 
> Can you post your chart?
> 
> If you're early in your cycle, chances are the data will not cause any problems. You can show a disturbance with those temps, and FF will keep that in mind.Click to expand...

Unfortunately I'm using an iPhone app (MeFertil) and not FF at the moment so I can't post anything. I've noticed a lot of people here use FF. Is it the standard?


----------



## Blossomgirl

mrsswaffer said:


> I use the FF app, and love that it connects to your online charting page. At the moment though, you have to log in every time you open it. Annoying! I think they're going to sort that out with a new update.

I saw a note this morning that they're bringing out a new update asap, to sort out that issue. it's so annoying! By the time I've logged in and entered my temp, I'm properly awake. :( Normally I can just temp, put it in my phone, and continue sleeping.


----------



## Sideways 8

the Woman Log app also has a way to track other things, but I will offer up that it's not as robust as Fertility Friend.


----------



## puppymom

Kismet said:


> Unfortunately I'm using an iPhone app (MeFertil) and not FF at the moment so I can't post anything. I've noticed a lot of people here use FF. Is it the standard?

No, not necessarily the standard, but it's what most people on here seem to use - probably just because of word of mouth. I also use TCOYF - as that's what I originally went to when I read the book. It's very similar to FF, but has some different options.


----------



## Broody85

That's weird, I don't need to log on to FF I just click on the app and it opens x


----------



## MollyWeasley

How is everyone doing?

Kismet - have you recovered from the flu? If it was just for the first week of your cycle, your chart should still be able to detect O - temps are usually rocky in the first week.


----------



## Sideways 8

Same old "nothing" happening around here, temp wise :haha: Today is CD21. No OPK's in a while because I'm really just half-assing it at this point, especially knowing that regardless, by May 1 I'll likely be taking progesterone to force a new cycle to start.

Other than that, it's all good. Looking forward to my 3-day weekend!


----------



## Blossomgirl

:witch: arrived here this morning, right on schedule. Beyond that, nothing interesting happening here. I'm still unemployed, and better not be so for much longer, since this could really screw with our plans to TTC in January. :( I NEED a job!!!


----------



## puppymom

Nothing exciting here - CD21 and awaiting ovulation - not surprised that it hasn't happened yet, I"m a later O'er! Hopefully not as long as last month though...


----------



## sarahfh

I am kicking myself for forgetting to temp the last few days as today I have watery CM and not far from positive OPK even though I am only CD10. Very strange, but hopefully ov is moving forward a bit and LP will lengthen instead :)


----------



## Sideways 8

puppymom, we're almost in the same boat! Maybe I'll ov this time around, maybe not. I'm not counting on it though :nope:


----------



## puppymom

Fingers crossed for your ov! The earliest for me was CD 22 and longest was CD 35... this is only my 4th cycle off the pills (seems much longer because of the length of my cycles), so we'll see what this time brings!


----------



## sarahfh

I feel bad that I have had it so easy coming off the pill, my periods have been 27-29 days each time since coming off it with ov been around the same time each month. Wish I could send some of my body's normality to you ladies!


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> I feel bad that I have had it so easy coming off the pill, my periods have been 27-29 days each time since coming off it with ov been around the same time each month. Wish I could send some of my body's normality to you ladies!

Oh gosh, don't feel bad! I don't worry about my cycle at all - sure, it's long, but I ovulate and have a good LP. I'll take the longer cycle over having anovulatory cycles or a LP that is under the optimal length.


----------



## Sideways 8

Don't feel bad at all! My cycles were wacky before I ever started BCP.

The longest I've gone was like 76 days or something, but never ovulated :wacko: Guess my uterus couldn't hold it anymore. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Got my crosshairs this morning, but I don't trust them, my temps are way too high for my normal post-ov range. I've had 4 nights of shockingly bad sleep, the cat has been REALLY ill, and me and hubby have been up in the night with him all week (plus I had the 24-hour stomach bug that's been going around yesterday, bleeegh)...so I am not 100% about when I oved, even though my CM isn't eggwhite any more, and I have had the positive opks and ov pains. So, until I have a couple of days of 'normal' post-ov temps, I will assume for BD purposes that I haven't oved yet!


----------



## MollyWeasley

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning, but I don't trust them, my temps are way too high for my normal post-ov range. I've had 4 nights of shockingly bad sleep, the cat has been REALLY ill, and me and hubby have been up in the night with him all week (plus I had the 24-hour stomach bug that's been going around yesterday, bleeegh)...so I am not 100% about when I oved, even though my CM isn't eggwhite any more, and I have had the positive opks and ov pains. So, until I have a couple of days of 'normal' post-ov temps, I will assume for BD purposes that I haven't oved yet!

You're charting to avoid, correct? I'd agree with you to assume you haven't O'd yet for now especially because of the sleep disturbances and illness. I'm surprised that FF gave solid crosshairs when all 3 of your high temps are open-circles.

I'm really curious to see if your LP is longer this cycle, but in this situation your exact O date might be questionable - since the last few temps are unreliable. Might have to wait until next cycle to see if the Vit B improves your LP.

AFM, I must say I'm very pleased with my chart. It started out looking fairly erratic, but 7DPO now it looks very pretty. I will miss charting, but I starting doing it to make sure that I was ovulating post birth control and had intended to NTNP if everything looked normal. I must say everything's been fairly normal (I feel kinda guilty just like Sarah) so I will stop charting at the end of this cycle. I'll give myself a certain number of cycles to NTNP before I will chart again - I'm sure that after a few cycles of light-hearted TTC I will want to chart again but I at least want to try to be really laid back about it.


----------



## Dimples81

just popping on to wave hello, hope you are all well xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Dimples81 said:


> just popping on to wave hello, hope you are all well xx

Oh yay!!!! I missed you!!!!! How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi gang! I finally got a FF chart up and running (see link in my signature). I've imported the info from my other chart, so it's current. CD1 was March 28. My temps seem to be all over the place because of fever, I think. Or perhaps I'm temping wrong? I don't understand why FF opted to connect only about half the dots? This is a very detailed program and I have a lot to learn! Any advice to help me along would be fantastic. Thanks, and have a great long weekend. :hi:


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies, 

Great to hear all of the updates from everyone. Not much new from me, on CD48 and still no O or AF. Had a couple of cramp type feelings the last two evenings so maybe AF is on her way. I really don't think I'll O this cycle so just want AF to come and hopefully next cycle I might. Am needing to order more opks but I might just leave it for a couple of cycles and continue to temp then buy some once my temp indicates that I am ovulating. This cycle I've used 35 of them and no positive so am getting a bit sick of having to do it!

Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## puppymom

Kismet - I wouldn't worry about your chart being all over the place right now... they tend to do that around the time of AF! As for FF not connecting all of the dots, it's could be because you discarded those temps (I don't know if you did or not, just a suggestion).

Cheska8 - hopefully AF is on her way so you can get started on a fresh, new cycle. I have been tempted to get some OPKs as well, but haven't yet for the same reason - not knowing consistently when I ovulate. It's always been after CD22, but still changing every month, so want things to settle down first!


----------



## Sideways 8

Not much for me here. Except, I started bleeding a bit yesterday. On CD21? Ugh.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I got myself a (sort of, very nearly, but it counts) positive OPK this afternoon - CD13! The earliest in my cycle since OPKing! I'll do another one later to see if it's more positive. Also, EWCM! I think I'm gradually getting more and more each cycle. This is good!


----------



## Sideways 8

yay mrsswaffer! :happydance: How exciting. :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Okay, yes... my 7pm OPK is most certainly positive! I'll post a photo once the 10 minutes are up. :)

EDIT - attached!
 



Attached Files:







cd13b.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dimples81

im ok thanks, hows everyone else? What's new? xx


----------



## BabyBean14

puppymom said:


> Kismet - I wouldn't worry about your chart being all over the place right now... they tend to do that around the time of AF! As for FF not connecting all of the dots, it's could be because you discarded those temps (I don't know if you did or not, just a suggestion).

The funny thing is, I didn't discard any of the temps and FF seems to be connecting the open circles, which if I understand correctly, means FF thinks those temps are off. :shrug:


----------



## sarahfh

Okay I may have jinxed things a little...
CD11 and I'm spotting, I had 2 fairly dark OPKs, one today and one yesterday, although tonight's was back to very faint, lots of watery CM yesterday afternoon in a bit of a gush, today a little bit of watery CM but with some spotting.mthe OPKs weren't positive but due to work I have only got 3.30-5.30 as possible testing times. 
My temp this morning was 36.29 so still in my pre-ov range but on the higher end. 
Obviously I will be keeping an eye out tomorrow but I'm just a little confused lol.


----------



## puppymom

Kismet - FF will always connect open circles.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Kismet said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> Kismet - I wouldn't worry about your chart being all over the place right now... they tend to do that around the time of AF! As for FF not connecting all of the dots, it's could be because you discarded those temps (I don't know if you did or not, just a suggestion).
> 
> The funny thing is, I didn't discard any of the temps and FF seems to be connecting the open circles, which if I understand correctly, means FF thinks those temps are off. :shrug:Click to expand...

It still looks like those unconnected temps are discarded, at least I can't come up with any other explanation. Did you try going back into the data entry to double check that the "discard" box is unchecked?

Temps are usually erratic during AF, so actually your temps don't look too crazy.


----------



## BabyBean14

MollyWeasley said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> Kismet - I wouldn't worry about your chart being all over the place right now... they tend to do that around the time of AF! As for FF not connecting all of the dots, it's could be because you discarded those temps (I don't know if you did or not, just a suggestion).
> 
> The funny thing is, I didn't discard any of the temps and FF seems to be connecting the open circles, which if I understand correctly, means FF thinks those temps are off. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It still looks like those unconnected temps are discarded, at least I can't come up with any other explanation. Did you try going back into the data entry to double check that the "discard" box is unchecked?
> 
> Temps are usually erratic during AF, so actually your temps don't look too crazy.Click to expand...

Thanks Molly! I double checked and the "discard" box is empty in all cases. :shrug: Who knows? The program thinks I'm fertile now, which is kind of neat. I don't know if I really am since I just stopped the pill on 28th. Anyway, I'll keep charting and hopefully my graph will get sorted in time. :)


----------



## MollyWeasley

You're welcome! That sure is strange...

Since it's your first cycle charting, FF will predict your fertile time based on the standard CD14 Ov, 28 day cycle (and also because you're having watery CM). In the future it will predict based on your cycle history. I quite like it, even the basic free version. (you're probably still on the VIP free trial).


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I discarded my higher-than-normal sleep deprived temps, and because I now only have two higher temps, FF has taken away my crosshairs. I will be interested to see if I get them back tomorrow (assuming I have another post-ov range temp, and undisturbed sleep), and if so, where :haha: I'm still reasonably certain I oved between CD21-23, going by opk, ov pains, and EWCM, but of course without the temps I can't confirm it. I think I may have to write off this cycle's B6/LP experiment as inconclusive, and try again next cycle, since I can't draw any sound conclusions from the data. (/scientist mode):rofl:

Oh, and look! I now have a nifty micro-chart in my siggy! :dance:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Nifty, now I have one too!

Hopefully your vitamin B experiment is more successful next cycle.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Molly, your chart looks pretty fabby, unlike my train-wreck of one ;) But I suppose a week's worth of disrupted sleep will do that to a girl's chart :dohh: It's winding me up not knowing for certain when to expect AF...what did I do before I charted?! :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

Hi ladies, I'm having trouble classifying my CM for today. It's mostly watery but if I do an internal check I get some blobs of mucus that are quite milky in texture and very gunky and stretchy. Would you class it as EWCM or just some weird side effect of having the start of a cold? I had a not tooooo far from positive OPK this afternoon so will hold and try again this evening for that. I think my body tried to Ov earlier but didn't quite manage


----------



## MollyWeasley

As mrsswaffer said to me a few pages back, if it stretches it's EWCM.

I always have to check internally - I get almost nothing on the outside... which is why I can't be bothered to check after O is well confirmed.


----------



## Sideways 8

Today is CD2 for me ladies. I've had yet another anovulatory cycle :( This time it was only 24 days long. *sigh*

I'll go for CD21 bloods on the 28th, if the lab is open. If not I'll go the following Monday.


----------



## sarahfh

Oh I'm sorry Sideways :( I hope they manage to find some answers for you soon


----------



## Cheska8

Sideways 8 said:


> Today is CD2 for me ladies. I've had yet another anovulatory cycle :( This time it was only 24 days long. *sigh*
> 
> I'll go for CD21 bloods on the 28th, if the lab is open. If not I'll go the following Monday.

Sorry to hear you had another anovulatory cycle :hugs::hugs: What's the process this cycle for you then? What do the blood tests show? Hope it goes ok.

I'm onto cd50 with no O, not sure how long I am supposed to wait before speaking to someone about it. Had cramps a few days back so though maybe either ovulation or AF was on the way but doesn't seem like it now. 

Sarah, I agree with Molly, from what I've heard if it stretches you can class it as ewcm.


----------



## puppymom

Sorry to hear Sideways. I always thought anovulatory cycles were much longer than normal. I hope they can help you out!


----------



## Sideways 8

puppy, I always thought they were longer too! That's why I'm confused.

The CD21 bloodwork I think just checks your body's progesterone levels. Because theoretically by then, you should have ovulated and have a certain level of progesterone to show for it.

But, just thinking out loud here... if I get CD21 bloodwork on the 28th, that means DH and I would be TTC before and during our vacation in May, and I don't really want that. So I guess I'm just going to play this by ear and see if another cycle starts in early or mid-May.. so that we can start this process *after* I get back from vacation.

I'm so confused about what's going on with my body :(


----------



## BabyBean14

It seems my time getting off the pill is not going as smoothly as last time. For a while it seemed I was actually fertile, but now, without ovulating, I'm bleeding again! Wha? I don't know if this will be a new cycle or just a blip in this one. We did have :sex: 48 hours ago, but I seriously doubt it's implantation bleeding since we used protection. *Sigh*


----------



## sarahfh

I think I may have ovulated yesterday, going off the temp rise today, but not had a positive Ov test. I haven't really had time to properly do them though so may have missed my surge. So now the problem. We had a bit of a split condom incident Sunday but as I was expecting Ov tomorrow I wasn't overly worried. Not a massive split but enough to compromise protection. So now I'm a little worried, but if anyone could take a look at my chart and give their opinion I would be so grateful. I'm not going to worry too much yet as I know my family don't have the best reproductive systems and I have cysts and possible fibroids, but I just feel a little crazy after staring at my chart so many times today lol


----------



## Broody85

I would say that you more than likely ovulated yesterday Sarah x


----------



## MollyWeasley

Broody85 said:


> I would say that you more than likely ovulated yesterday Sarah x

I agree. Looks like you ovulated Monday, CD14. Won't know for sure until you have a couple more high temps of course.


----------



## Broody85

Eeeek, Molly, look at your siggy! Good luck with the baby making :) x


----------



## Sideways 8

Hello ladies, low temp today, 96.83. Bleeding like a stuck pig :wacko:

Someone was talking about fried eggs (I think you UK ladies call them runny eggs) on another thread and now I'm having a massive craving for some fried eggs and bacon!!


----------



## sarahfh

That's my fear, I may unintentionally be in a TWW :( 

I have to agree with Hayley about your chart Molly, looking very good, I thought it the other day but didn't want to say anything just in case. 

Hayley how are you? Not seen you around in a bit hope you're okay and just in a boring bit of your cycle x


----------



## MollyWeasley

Broody85 said:


> Eeeek, Molly, look at your siggy! Good luck with the baby making :) x

Thanks Hayley! My TTC countdown ticker got to 0 days today, but still no AF yet - which I'm glad for at 12DPO. Rather than leave up my "0 days left to TTC", I decided to just go ahead and put myself in TTC, even though I technically haven't "started" yet.



sarahfh said:


> I have to agree with Hayley about your chart Molly, looking very good, I thought it the other day but didn't want to say anything just in case.

Thanks Sarah, I think it looks great too, but we have been using condoms (with no tears) so no chance of BFP... if that's what you were elluding to by "looking good". :winkwink:

Just waiting for AF to arrive and we'll be NTNP. I'm going to quit charting as I was using it to watch and see if my cycles would return post-BCP. Since everything looks great, I'm not concerned and will just NTNP for awhile. :thumbup:


----------



## MollyWeasley

sarahfh said:


> That's my fear, I may unintentionally be in a TWW :(

Didn't want to be the first to say it, but yeah it looks that way. Your OH of course is well aware of the condom split, but is he aware of your possible O (and TWW) yet?

:hugs: Sorry this will be a stressful couple of weeks for both of you.


----------



## sarahfh

I meant in general, I know BCP can mess stuff up but you're chart makes it look like your body is well on track. OH is aware of the split but not how close to Ov as his grandad is very ill at the moment, he doesn't need that stress too. If we do have a problem I will let him know straight away though


----------



## Cheska8

Molly your chart looks great. I have serious chart envy! Haha!


----------



## Broody85

Yeah I meant your ticker Molly but your charts are also awsom. I'm sure u will get that BFP soon :thumbup:

I am at a boring part of my cycle Sarah, I keep forgetting to temp as well :dohh: Me and the EX are totall split up now. HE wanted to meet ME yesterday to see how we would feel and talk face to face. I took it off work and didn't hear a thing from him. When I text he replied (at 9pm) saying he had just woke up and had been hanging (hungover) all day. I know he was going back to Leeds today so looks like we arnt meeting. He's such an arse. All iv felt for him today is hatred! I really can't believe I have put up with his shit for so long. Ughhhhhhhhhh! I'm staying single forever :haha: 

Cheska, have you been to the docs re your cycles yet? :hugs:


----------



## Cheska8

Broody85 said:


> Cheska, have you been to the docs re your cycles yet? :hugs:

No not yet. I think if AF hasn't arrived by CD60 I'll book an appointment and see what they say. Have just ordered more OPKs, I've gone through 75 since I started in Jan! I wasn't going to but I couldn't help myself! :dohh:

Sorry to hear about your ex being an arse, men are idiots aren't they? :hugs: Hope you're ok. x


----------



## MollyWeasley

Thanks everyone - I am rather psyched about how awesome my chart is (and very grateful). I'm also feeling really bummed for those of you who are struggling with cycle issues. Seems to be mostly just luck I guess. :shrug:

Sarah - totally understand keeping OH out of the loop for now. I hope his grandad gets better soon.

Hayley - what a bummer, and what an asshat! Try to think of it as a learning experience - and be glad you two broke up before marriage or kids. It's a much cleaner break this way. I'm guessing if he calls wanting to see you again the answer will be NO. :growlmad:


----------



## sarahfh

Oh no I'm sorry Hayley :( try to think of it as now being free to find an amazing man ;) or at least have some fun looking haha. Are you going to stay around WTT still? 

Okay so all things considered should I start taking folic acid just in case? Or wait and see what happens? Argh stressing! Lol


----------



## Broody85

Hell yeah! I just hope I don't get weak and cave in to him. I deleted him from my FB today :) 

I do feel like Iv wasted so many years on him (7 in total) but your right, at least we don't have kids, a house, a marriage. We have nothing together apart from a printer :rofl: oh and our photo album from our Italy and France trip but I'm keeping them. He can have the printer saying as he has it now in anyways :haha: ughhhhh I'm so glad I didn't have his kids. He is SHIT with money, he's lazy and he just isn't passionate about anything! So yeah, he sucks :)

Sarah- how are u feeling about the possibility of being impregnated =P


----------



## Broody85

Yeah I'll stay here, afterall I am still technically waiting to try lol. Also I have been having fun looking but I refuse to settle for anything but perfect :haha:

I probably wouldn't start taking it, maybe just make sure your eating healthy. Porridge has a lot of folic acid in it I know x


----------



## MollyWeasley

Agreed. Lots of foods are fortified with folic acid, and it's naturally found in foods too. Continue eating a healthy diet and you'll be fine. It's up to you if you want to refrain from alcohol - I'm in the "drink 'till it's pink" camp.


----------



## sarahfh

I honestly don't know right now. As broody as I have been, I have no idea how we would manage a baby right now financially until OH gets a better paid job (which he is looking for) and we've only been together a year so far from ideal in that sense. I know we would cope and manage, we would because we had to, but it's really scary. I know we would make great parents and love a baby so much, but the practical/money side of it scares me. And the things we wanted to do first. Like buy a house or get married. Okay I'm just going to stop typing as I'm getting more freaked out lol! 

I've confided in my friend who's little boy was a surprise and she's been wonderful which is such a relief, she's even said that if I am pregnant and need anything she has loads of baby stuff she doesn't need anymore that I would be able to have/borrow. I wish I could talk to my best friend about it but she's LTTC and having so many problems that I don't feel I can talk to her :(


----------



## sarahfh

I don't drink anyway so that's not an issue, I don't really have cereal but have been having a lot of oats so simple lately, and I take a multivitamin anyway so will just up my fruit and veg a bit for now


----------



## MollyWeasley

sarahfh said:


> I don't drink anyway so that's not an issue, I don't really have cereal but have been having a lot of oats so simple lately, and I take a multivitamin anyway so will just up my fruit and veg a bit for now

Sounds good - plus if you check your multivitamin it probably has the minimum recommended folic acid/folate anyway (mine did).

Glad you have someone in real life you can confide in.


----------



## Broody85

OMG he's just text me saying he's not going back to Leeds til Friday now if I want to meet. I replied "no thanks" haha. He's apologised about yesterday and just said he was in no fit state. I told him he could have at least let me know. I took the day off for him, he could have the decency to tell me he can't make it. 

Sarah, I'm sure if u are preggo you will both cope just fine. May e if your not, this will be the scare to make you defo feel like you need to use protection (I remember a few pages back you were saying how you were worried you might "forget" your more fertile) x


----------



## sarahfh

At the moment I'm waiting for the gynecologist to give me the okay to go back onto the pill as I've been having trouble with a cyst and some possible fibroids. The cyst means no POP for now, but my fibroadenoma's (benign breast tumors) mean I can't have the combined pill as they are estrogen reactive. So until they're investigated further I can't do much else. I'm back at the gynecologist on the 24th which is ironically the day after AF is due lol.


----------



## puppymom

Kismet - I was going to say the bleeding was possibly ovulation bleeding - has it stopped now? I wouldn't worry about implantation bleeding, as your temps are still low, so perhaps even just breakthrough bleeding right now.

Sarah - even if you didn't ovulate until tomorrow, there'd still be a good chance that you're in the 2WW. If your temp stays up tomorrow, it does appear that yesterday was the O day, however. If it were me, I'd be taking folic acid, as I know it's so important in the early stages. If you're confident you're getting enough daily in the form of food and perhaps a regular multivitamin, then you should be okay. I know my doc told me to take folic acid before I even got off the pill, for that very reason. Either way, I hope you get the results you want.


----------



## sarahfh

Some days I would think I get enough but not every day, so might be best getting a supplement to be on the safe side. I don't know what outcome I want if I'm honest. I guess for now there is no point worrying though, not like I can change it now.


----------



## sarahfh

My temp dropped back down again, what the...?


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks, puppymom. Yes, the bleeding stopped. I never had ov bleeding before. Maybe it's breakthrough since I just came off the pill? It's an interesting ride, this cycle!


----------



## MollyWeasley

sarahfh said:


> My temp dropped back down again, what the...?

Yeah... what the?

Looking at your chart though it has the row "stats" with a green on today, CD16. Does that mean on average you O CD16? Maybe the CD15 temp was an oddity and you didn't O CD14 (here's hopin'). Maybe today is a pre-O dip?


----------



## sarahfh

CD16 is normal Ov day so hoping that yesterday was just a fluke. I know it still leaves me in the danger zone but it's one extra day. Also had spotting today so maybe Ov spotting?


----------



## Broody85

I'm confused girls, my temp dipped right down this morning then I have spotted some EWCM. Iv also have sharp pains in my left side which could be ovulation pain :shrug: BUT iv had 2 negative OPK's today. It would be early for me if it was ovulation but yeah, I'm confused! x


----------



## puppymom

It could be ovulation pain/spotting, and you've just missed the LH surge. Generally the surge is a day or two before you actually ovulate/see the temperature shift.


----------



## sarahfh

Opks are generally positive 24-48 hours before you ovulate :)


----------



## sarahfh

My body is still being odd. Got far enough that I'm not really worried about the condom splitting but now starting to think I may not ovulate this month. That or it's today maybe


----------



## Broody85

Im in the same boat as you Sarah, even down to the same CD. Although I'm not worried I'm not going to ovulate. I'm just curious as to wth is going on! x


----------



## Broody85

Have you been OPKing? x


----------



## Cheska8

That's quite a dip you're having Hayley! Sarah, hopefully you'll ovulate. From what I've heard sometimes you can have a couple of text book cycles after the pill and then it can go a bit out of whack, so maybe that's what is happening for you? Hope not, but I think it's normal to have the odd cycle where things don't go exactly to plan.


----------



## sarahfh

I had been but when I thought I had ovulated I stopped. Mind you, I had an almost positive OPK on tuesday, so maybe today is the day? 

Yeah cheska I think I'm just having a wonky one, but I guess if today is the day then only one day off isn't too bad. It's the spotting that is annoying, but if I'm ovulating from my right side it could be my cyst being aggregated or something?


----------



## Broody85

Yeah it is a huge dip isn't it! But because it's been 2 mornings now it makes me think it's not just an off reading? Iv just looked there and my first cycle (this is my 3rd) off BCP my temp went right down as well. It's strange how hormones can effect your temp so much! x


----------



## Broody85

How do u get your cool little charts in your siggy? I want, I want! :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

If you go on the sharing page on FF there is an option on there to get the code for the mini chart :) 

Did an OPK out of curiosity today and still got dark second line but not positive so who knows what's going on. Although I'm not sure if I'm glad it's now 4 days since the split so chances are getting lower, or if I'm sad. The rational part of my brain is glad, but my emotional side/heart is sad :/ I think I will probably cry when I get AF this cycle lol


----------



## Cheska8

Hi ladies,

Do you think this is positive? I don't think it is quite but it's the closest one I've had yet! I've just changed the brand I use, so I'm a little bit worried in case maybe this one is more sensitive than the old brand I used and it's never actually get darker, but maybe I'm being pesamistic and if I do another one tonight it might be as dark as the control line?

Maybe i'm not having an anovulatory cycle afterall! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0200[1].jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sideways 8

seems like I read on peeonastick.com that tests like this are considered positive, because half of the test line is as dark as the control line...


----------



## Cheska8

Sideways 8 said:


> seems like I read on peeonastick.com that tests like this are considered positive, because half of the test line is as dark as the control line...

Thanks Sideways. I don't want to get my hopes up though because I've had opks that look almost positive and my temp goes up for a day or two and then plumets back down again. :growlmad:

How are you doing? Has :witch:left you alone now?


----------



## Sideways 8

No ma'am, I'm still bleeding on CD6 :( I miss my birth control periods. They lasted maybe 3 days at most. lol

Your body might be trying to ovulate and then failing. I've heard of that happening before, especially when you're having long, anovulatory cycles. It happened to me on my 46-day cycle. My chart looked more like a heartbeat chart lol. And, I didn't OPK at all last cycle (only 24 days), but it wouldn't matter because my temps were pretty flat throughout.


----------



## Cheska8

I miss my pills too because I'm 8lbs heavier than I was, 8lb increase in just 3 months - not a good trend to follow for the rest of the year! And my skin is much worse than before, I very rarely had any breakouts on the pill but have them all the time now. Hopefully I'll fall pregnant sooner rather than later and maybe my skin will clear up then! And I can blame the baby for being fat!:haha:


----------



## Sideways 8

My skin got WAY WORSE during pregnancy, but I blame that on baby girl lol. All those extra female hormones on my system got my acne going like crazy, I even got it on my back! UGH. I definitely glowed during pregnancy, because my skin was so freaking oily lol
Most women I've talked to said their face was so clear in their pregnancies. Hmph.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Big temp drop this morning so the :witch: is coming, probably sometime today. Oh, and I washed the thermometer and put it away in a drawer. No more temping for a couple months at least.

Sarah - each day it's looking more and more like you're in the clear. Maybe the stress of the split condom delayed O.

*Anecdata:* I started taking 100mg B6 every 2nd day during my last month on the pill (I was mistaken a few pages back when I said it was 50mg). First cycle, I had O cramping for one day, O'd CD12 and 12 day LP.

For my second cycle I took 100mg B6 every day up until O, then every 2nd day after O. I had O cramping for 4 days, O'd CD15 and had a 14 day LP (today is 15 dpo).

So, maybe the B6 made a difference in LP. :shrug: Could just be my cycles regulating, or whatever (I'll keep taking it anyway). But for the ladies who are concerned about their LP it's another teeny bit of anecdata to add to the pile.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah I think it will be okay, on 5 days since it happened so doubtful. Not sure how to feel about it though :/ I'm kind of relieved, but I sort of want to have a little cry... :( 

Think yesterday's dip may have been ovulation, this mornings temp is not so accurate as the furry one woke me up at 5.15 thinking it was breakfast time, I ignored him but didn't actually get back to sleep so just temped when I realised sleep wasn't happening


----------



## mrsswaffer

I do that too, Sarah. I don't worry about those temps - as long as you haven't got up/talked/moved around too much, you're fine. :)

Looking at your previous charts, I'd say ov today or yesterday.

In other news, DH and I DTD today with no protection whatsoever (except charting, of course!). A first for us, 10.5 years into our relationship! Loving the FAM method already. ;) I'm sure I'll love NTNPing more!!


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah and I'm a slow riser after Ov too, I definitely felt warmer last night than normal though, couldn't get far enough from OH lol, too warm. One good thing to come from this is I'm taking folic acid just in case, figured it can't hurt


----------



## sarahfh

Oooh that's cool mrswaffer! Bet you can't wait for NTNP now. Are you going to continue charting while NTNP?


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, definitely. :) Just to be aware of when I'm fertile - not necessarily to BD around that time.


----------



## sarahfh

Yeah I don't blame you, think I would too. Not long now, are you excited? Hope you pop in every now and then to update us :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

It's all very exciting!!!! I'll still be a regular here, I'm sure. Not much will change until I get a :bfp:, and I'm not holding out too much hope for the first few months or so. :)


----------



## sarahfh

You never know :) I'm sure we will all be keeping fingers crossed for you either way! Are you NTNP until your BFP or setting a limit before you start TTC?


----------



## Cheska8

When will you start NTNP Mrsswaffer? Very exciting!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm not entirely sure, Sarah. We may just carry on - DH is really scared of properly TTC, and I think it'll take the fun out of sex. :) I guess if we're getting nowhere after a year, we'll think about really going for it.

Planning to NTNP from the end of May, beginning of June (my cycle will start 20th May, I think). :D


----------



## Cheska8

That's great, not long now. My DH gets a bit of stage fright when we've talked about TTC so I just tend to not mention it much and we just do whatever we fancy at the time. I think if I knew I was ovulating around the time I'd guide him to do what I want (if you know what I mean!), I definitely think sometimes less is more when it comes to talking to our OH's about these things!


----------



## sarahfh

Sounds like a good plan :) I'm not too sure I want the stress of TTC properly, think I would rather NTNP for a while too. 

Oh forgot to say earlier, had a nap after work after the lack of sleep last night and decided to see what my temp was out of curiosity as I got a good 3 hours and it was 36.56 so holding out hope for a rise tomorrow and crosshairs by the end of the weekend. A nice triphasic chart would be nice but I can pretty much guarantee AF will show her face around the 24th right in time for my gynaecologist appointment on the 24th lol


----------



## sarahfh

Cheska I agree there! I would do the same, in some ways do now with OH. He doesn't know the details he just does as he's told in terms of condom etc lol


----------



## MollyWeasley

Cheska8 said:


> That's great, not long now. My DH gets a bit of stage fright when we've talked about TTC so I just tend to not mention it much and we just do whatever we fancy at the time. I think if I knew I was ovulating around the time I'd guide him to do what I want (if you know what I mean!), I definitely think sometimes less is more when it comes to talking to our OH's about these things!

Yeah, it sounds like some men get stage fright, if ya know what I mean. Better sometimes to just not tell them if you think you're ovulating. :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

I think I may give up with my body lol. Took my temp at just gone 6am when I randomly woke up, got 36.16 then again at 11am when I woke up and it was 36.57 so put the earlier one into FF as it was closest to my usual time, but I slept better up until 11. CM has gone from watery to creamy too. I was honestly expecting a temp rise this morning so very confused now


----------



## mrsswaffer

I would have put that first one in too, because it was directly after you woke up from the night's sleep. Don't worry about it - your body will do whatever it wants to do. Haha! Have patience. :) Maybe check your CM again later on - it might be more fertile then.


----------



## sarahfh

I think it's just frustrating because I've had three pretty normal cycles, I thought my body had worked itself out and the problems with my periods and the cyst were only going to mean a bit of extra pain every now and then


----------



## puppymom

I think I have finally ovulated! My nipples began hurting yesterday, and today are bad! I have found that to be a sign of ovulation after coming off the pill. With this length of cycles, it'll only be one more before we TTC (more likely NTNP)!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I've been spotting for a few days, but my temp plummeted this morning so AF should be here shortly. If I oved when FF 'thinks' I did, which corresponds with when my ov pain was and when my EWCM disappeared, then this cycle I have had a 12 day LP :dance: I know it's only a day longer, but somehow 12 sounds better than 11 ;) Plus my boobies haven't been tender, so I think I will keep taking the B6, as I think it's doing something to help :)

Really sleepy this morning, might go for a nap in the sunshine :D


----------



## Cheska8

puppymom said:


> I think I have finally ovulated! My nipples began hurting yesterday, and today are bad! I have found that to be a sign of ovulation after coming off the pill. With this length of cycles, it'll only be one more before we TTC (more likely NTNP)!

You've got a nice temp rise there, hopefully one more and you'll get your crosshairs! And so exciting just one more month to go!

I'm so confused about my opks, this is what I've had over the last few days (I've gone a bit mad with peeing on a stick!!):
Fri 11am - almost positive but not quite
Fri 3pm - fairly pale
Fri 7pm - even paler
Sat 9am - positive (as dark as control)
Sat 7pm - really pale
Sun 9am - positive (a little bit darker than control)
Sun 4pm - really pale
What's goin on? Is that normal? This is the fisrt time I've had a positive on the opk but not sure why it's going so pale in between positives? I've been trying to not drink too much during the day so I don't think it's due to that.


----------



## asdjkl12345

Hey I was wondering if anyone here could check out my chart from this month?

We used withdraw during my fertile period (I know not the best form of birth control) and my temps have been elevated for 18 days now. I didn't have any O pain though when the thermal shift happened, although I did get constipated (happens every month). Then between 7-10 dpo I had what felt like O pain, but (TMI) really thick snotty CM, not fertile CM. 

Do you think my ovulation day is correct and I actually am 18 dpo? Or do you think I ovulated later?

I don't feel pregnant, and I took an hpt yesterday with FMU and it was negative, so I don't think I'm pregnant. But then what's going on?!

Urghh charting is awesome, but sometimes it makes me obsess a little too much! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34d96e

(ignore the chart overlay... I don't know how to get rid of that or even why it's there)


----------



## puppymom

Cheska8 said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> I think I have finally ovulated! My nipples began hurting yesterday, and today are bad! I have found that to be a sign of ovulation after coming off the pill. With this length of cycles, it'll only be one more before we TTC (more likely NTNP)!
> 
> You've got a nice temp rise there, hopefully one more and you'll get your crosshairs! And so exciting just one more month to go!
> 
> I'm so confused about my opks, this is what I've had over the last few days (I've gone a bit mad with peeing on a stick!!):
> Fri 11am - almost positive but not quite
> Fri 3pm - fairly pale
> Fri 7pm - even paler
> Sat 9am - positive (as dark as control)
> Sat 7pm - really pale
> Sun 9am - positive (a little bit darker than control)
> Sun 4pm - really pale
> What's goin on? Is that normal? This is the fisrt time I've had a positive on the opk but not sure why it's going so pale in between positives? I've been trying to not drink too much during the day so I don't think it's due to that.Click to expand...

I wonder if you're body is trying to get ready for O, but keeps going down. It is not uncommon for women to have LH surges throughout their cycles, however they do not always show on OPKs. Maybe that is what is happening to you?


----------



## puppymom

asdjkl12345 said:


> Hey I was wondering if anyone here could check out my chart from this month?
> 
> We used withdraw during my fertile period (I know not the best form of birth control) and my temps have been elevated for 18 days now. I didn't have any O pain though when the thermal shift happened, although I did get constipated (happens every month). Then between 7-10 dpo I had what felt like O pain, but (TMI) really thick snotty CM, not fertile CM.
> 
> Do you think my ovulation day is correct and I actually am 18 dpo? Or do you think I ovulated later?
> 
> I don't feel pregnant, and I took an hpt yesterday with FMU and it was negative, so I don't think I'm pregnant. But then what's going on?!
> 
> Urghh charting is awesome, but sometimes it makes me obsess a little too much!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34d96e
> 
> (ignore the chart overlay... I don't know how to get rid of that or even why it's there)

Looking at your chart, it does appear that you ovulated when it says you did. Have you been off BC for long? I would keep watching those temps, and test again if they don't go down. Generally 18 dpo is a good indication of pregnancy, if your temps are still high.


----------



## asdjkl12345

puppymom said:


> asdjkl12345 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone here could check out my chart from this month?
> 
> We used withdraw during my fertile period (I know not the best form of birth control) and my temps have been elevated for 18 days now. I didn't have any O pain though when the thermal shift happened, although I did get constipated (happens every month). Then between 7-10 dpo I had what felt like O pain, but (TMI) really thick snotty CM, not fertile CM.
> 
> Do you think my ovulation day is correct and I actually am 18 dpo? Or do you think I ovulated later?
> 
> I don't feel pregnant, and I took an hpt yesterday with FMU and it was negative, so I don't think I'm pregnant. But then what's going on?!
> 
> Urghh charting is awesome, but sometimes it makes me obsess a little too much!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34d96e
> 
> (ignore the chart overlay... I don't know how to get rid of that or even why it's there)
> 
> Looking at your chart, it does appear that you ovulated when it says you did. Have you been off BC for long? I would keep watching those temps, and test again if they don't go down. Generally 18 dpo is a good indication of pregnancy, if your temps are still high.Click to expand...


I haven't been on birth control in 3 years, and even then it was only for brief periods of time (it never really agreed with me). Usually my lp is around 13 days, give or take a few, so this is definitely unusual.

I just have a feeling I'm not pregnant though. I am more worried about what would cause 18 days of an elevated temp if it's not pregnancy.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Cheska, remember that OPKs only pick up the rise(s) in LH, not necessarily ovulation. :) It's normal to get erratic results due to this.


----------



## Cheska8

mrsswaffer said:


> Cheska, remember that OPKs only pick up the rise(s) in LH, not necessarily ovulation. :) It's normal to get erratic results due to this.

I would have just thought that it would be positive all the way through the day if it was positive on the morning and the morning after. Am going to do another one around 11am today so will see what happens with that one!


----------



## Cheska8

I decided to use one of my old brand opks and one of the new with the same urine this morning and this is my result. The new one shoes a positive and the old one doesn't. So I'm starting to think that the new ones must be more sensitive and I'm actually still not having an LH surge, just I have enough LH normally on a morning in my concentrated urine to show a positive. So my plan is to see what my temp chart does over the next 3 days, if the LH surge is actually real then my temp will go up. If it doesn't I'm going to book a docs appt to bring on AF, I'm on CD58 now so I think that's long enough to wait to go and speak to someone.

Urgh, never thought getting my cycle back would be this annoying.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0212.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahfh

Eurgh, still nothing. I have a bit of a cold though and am wondering if it's related to that, or if I have been open-mouth breathing or something as I noticed I was breathing through my mouth a bit when falling asleep last night


----------



## Sideways 8

Good morning everyone. I've pretty much given up on temping right now, or OPK'ing because, I guess since my cycles are anovulatory anyway. I might temp here and there to see if anything has changed. I just finished bleeding on CD7 :wacko: so I might temp tomorrow morning if I remember.

In the meantime I'll probably just lurk on this thread. Well, I say that now, lol. Who knows. :flower:


----------



## Broody85

What is going on with everyone ATM! My temps have been al awa the place :haha: I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate the other day now. I was hoping I did coz that would have meant that my cycle would have been nearer a "normal" length. Oh well :shrug:

Cheska, how strange there's such a difference in results. It sounds like u have a good plan tho :)

I'm currently sitting on hold to the tax office...17 mins and counting......YAWN!!!


----------



## asdjkl12345

sarahfh said:


> Eurgh, still nothing. I have a bit of a cold though and am wondering if it's related to that, or if I have been open-mouth breathing or something as I noticed I was breathing through my mouth a bit when falling asleep last night

I started to temp vaginally a few month ago to avoid any problems with mouth breathing. Maybe try it after this cycle?


----------



## puppymom

Cheska8 said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Cheska, remember that OPKs only pick up the rise(s) in LH, not necessarily ovulation. :) It's normal to get erratic results due to this.
> 
> I would have just thought that it would be positive all the way through the day if it was positive on the morning and the morning after. Am going to do another one around 11am today so will see what happens with that one!Click to expand...

Often you just get a surge, so won't see the positive throughout the entire day - hence why it's easy to miss it!


----------



## puppymom

asdjkl12345 said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asdjkl12345 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone here could check out my chart from this month?
> 
> We used withdraw during my fertile period (I know not the best form of birth control) and my temps have been elevated for 18 days now. I didn't have any O pain though when the thermal shift happened, although I did get constipated (happens every month). Then between 7-10 dpo I had what felt like O pain, but (TMI) really thick snotty CM, not fertile CM.
> 
> Do you think my ovulation day is correct and I actually am 18 dpo? Or do you think I ovulated later?
> 
> I don't feel pregnant, and I took an hpt yesterday with FMU and it was negative, so I don't think I'm pregnant. But then what's going on?!
> 
> Urghh charting is awesome, but sometimes it makes me obsess a little too much!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34d96e
> 
> (ignore the chart overlay... I don't know how to get rid of that or even why it's there)
> 
> Looking at your chart, it does appear that you ovulated when it says you did. Have you been off BC for long? I would keep watching those temps, and test again if they don't go down. Generally 18 dpo is a good indication of pregnancy, if your temps are still high.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't been on birth control in 3 years, and even then it was only for brief periods of time (it never really agreed with me). Usually my lp is around 13 days, give or take a few, so this is definitely unusual.
> 
> I just have a feeling I'm not pregnant though. I am more worried about what would cause 18 days of an elevated temp if it's not pregnancy.Click to expand...

Have you tested again? I would - try to use a FRER. 

Have you been sick, or had an infection that you know about?


----------



## asdjkl12345

puppymom said:


> Have you tested again? I would - try to use a FRER.
> 
> Have you been sick, or had an infection that you know about?

No, not tested yet. I'm going to wait until 21 dpo on wednesday and use a superdrug test i already have with fmu. Regardless of results I'm figuring I'll just call the doctor. 

I wasn't sick at all, but I did fly from europe to the us on the 18th, and then from the us to the uk on the 7th (red-eye flight) which is why I'm missing temps on the 18th and the 8th. I figured that would mess with my temperatures for a few days maybe, but not enough to mess up the overall cycle.

I fly across the atlantic a lot and it's never done this to my cycle before so I don't really think it could have such a massive impact


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

So, 13-day LP in the end, very pleased!

CD1 today, and the most hideous AF I've had for a while :( So painful and heavy, having (sorry TMI) clots and big bits of tissue. I even tested earlier today just to make sure I hadn't fallen pg and had a very early mc :( BFN, thank goodness, but I hope it calms down overnight. I am going to bed with a hot water bottle and some codeine now. Back on the feroglobin from today as well, I imagine my iron stores will be taking a bit of a hit with this amount of bleeding.


----------



## asdjkl12345

Mrs Eleflump said:


> So, 13-day LP in the end, very pleased!
> 
> CD1 today, and the most hideous AF I've had for a while :( So painful and heavy, having (sorry TMI) clots and big bits of tissue. I even tested earlier today just to make sure I hadn't fallen pg and had a very early mc :( BFN, thank goodness, but I hope it calms down overnight. I am going to bed with a hot water bottle and some codeine now. Back on the feroglobin from today as well, I imagine my iron stores will be taking a bit of a hit with this amount of bleeding.

WORST thing ever :hugs:


----------



## sarahfh

asdjkl12345 said:


> sarahfh said:
> 
> 
> Eurgh, still nothing. I have a bit of a cold though and am wondering if it's related to that, or if I have been open-mouth breathing or something as I noticed I was breathing through my mouth a bit when falling asleep last night
> 
> I started to temp vaginally a few month ago to avoid any problems with mouth breathing. Maybe try it after this cycle?Click to expand...

Normally I don't have a problem but with being so run down right now I have a lingering cold, although it hasnt really turned into a full blown one yet. Guess all I can do for now is wait it out. 

MrsEleflump that's great about the 13 day LP but sorry AF is being so cruel :(


----------



## sarahfh

No temp for today as I was up ill all night, but got a + OPK this morning. Got some horrible cramps but unsure if they are ovulation or sickness based, so maybe my body is finally getting somewhere this month


----------



## asdjkl12345

Finally got my period! I don't know if this cycle was anovulatory or just a little crazy. Oh well, it's over now. 
Hope you feel better Sarahfh!


----------



## Cheska8

puppymom said:


> Often you just get a surge, so won't see the positive throughout the entire day - hence why it's easy to miss it!

I've had positives every morning with the new brand of opks for 5 days now and negative the rest of the day so I think they're not really positives and for whatever reason my body is producing enough LH through the night to make them be positive with very concentrated urine. Plus no temp rise so I think i'm now on CD60 without sign of O or AF. I'm going to try and see a doctor and see what they say. Wish I'd never gone on the dam pill.:growlmad:


----------



## Sideways 8

Cheska, I know how you feel. For me, it wasn't the pill that made my cycles irregular. It's just the way my body is. If you remember, I'm going in later May to the doctor to get a prescription of progesterone to force-start my cycle (if needed, hopefully not) so we can TTC in June. Sometimes that's all that's needed and your body begins ovulating normally again. Sometimes not, and you need Clomid...

Good luck with the doc, let us know what he says!


----------



## sarahfh

I think I ovulated, I just can't pinpoint the day, got a darker than control line positive on Tuesday but temp has risen slowly as usual over the last couple of days. Hopefully next month is a little more smooth sailing than this!


----------



## asdjkl12345

sarahfh said:


> I think I ovulated, I just can't pinpoint the day, got a darker than control line positive on Tuesday but temp has risen slowly as usual over the last couple of days. Hopefully next month is a little more smooth sailing than this!

Maybe the reason it took you longer to ovulate this month was because you were sick. That's happened to me before where I'll get sick, my temperature will go up for a day with the fertile cm proceeding it, and then go down the next day with creamy cm. Then, a few days later, the fertile cm will come back and my temp will go up and stay up. Once I got the flu and didn't ovulate until CD 26!


----------



## puppymom

asdjkl12345 said:


> Maybe the reason it took you longer to ovulate this month was because you were sick. That's happened to me before where I'll get sick, my temperature will go up for a day with the fertile cm proceeding it, and then go down the next day with creamy cm. Then, a few days later, the fertile cm will come back and my temp will go up and stay up. Once I got the flu and didn't ovulate until CD 26!

CD26 is nothing for me!


----------



## sarahfh

I got my crosshairs but I think they are a little off, I had a positive OPK Tuesday with a test line darker than control line, but it's put Ov as Monday which I find a bit odd


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> I got my crosshairs but I think they are a little off, I had a positive OPK Tuesday with a test line darker than control line, but it's put Ov as Monday which I find a bit odd

I'm surprised you got solid crosshairs with the missing temps and open circles! Either way, I bet it's not putting it on the Wednesday due to having Creamy CM (odd if you're about to ovulate), and maybe it was confused without having a temp for Tuesday? I'd say just go with the flow this month, and see what your LP is - it should be fairly regular from month to month so that might give you a better idea when you ovulated, for future reference!


----------



## sarahfh

I know, due to being ill I didn't even temp as I didn't sleep. I wasn't sure what to classify my CM as on Tuesday and Wednesday, it looked creamy but was very slippery and wet but not stretchy. Wrong classification maybe? I think being ill may have thrown things off.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Hi! I would love to join you guys! I just came off bcp recently. I am on CD 18 and waiting for my first "real" period off the pill. Hormonal birth control does not seem to agree with me one bit, and I finally couldn't take feeling so horrible all the time (huge weight gain, migraines, extreme fatigue, feeling numb, etc.). My ob/gyn agreed that I should come off asap, as I have gained about 30 lbs in just a year on it! Anyway, my first chart seems kind of wacky so far, but I know it may take awhile for my body to sort itself back out.


----------



## CharmedKirsty

How would I chart when I'm still waiting for AF to return due to breast feeding?


----------



## puppymom

Charmed - I would just take your temp every morning for now until AF arrives. If you see a temp. shift you'll know you've ovulated and AF will be on her way!


----------



## asdjkl12345

CharmedKirsty said:


> How would I chart when I'm still waiting for AF to return due to breast feeding?

I would wait until my af showed up and start then, only because it's such a pain to temp at the same time every morning (I do it at 7 am so that it can be consistent, but it really disrupts my sleep on the weekends!). 

If you are ttc asap though and wanting to catch your first ovulation I would follow puppymom's advice.


----------



## MindUtopia

Hi ladies, 

I just thought I would pop in and join you if that's okay? I literally just started charting my temps this morning and it would be good to know some other folks who are trying to figure this out (and frankly, the TTC forums are still too intense for me!). I took my last bcp on Saturday, so now just waiting for my withdrawal bleed from that last packet and it's on! Normally it starts on Wednesday, but I have a feeling it may be a bit early this month since I thought maybe I already saw just a little spotting this morning. I wanted to start the temping right away so I could record my first temp when my period does show, so thought I'd start today. 

Just wondering, how long does your BBT thermometer usually take to register a reading? I was groggy and jet-lagged (we just got back from a holiday yesterday), but it seemed like it took _forever_ (okay, maybe 1-2 minutes) to beep. Is this the norm because it's a more precise reading than a standard measurement? Or maybe just because it was really cold in our house last night so it had to warm up first?


----------



## sarahfh

My thermometer takes ages too, up to 3 minutes sometimes, I think it must be because of it being so precise. Are you using fertility friend? They do a charting course when you sign up which is really helpful, so is "taking charge of your fertility" 

I'm still figuring things out myself but there are a few very knowledgable ladies on here for when you are stuck :)


----------



## MindUtopia

sarahfh said:


> My thermometer takes ages too, up to 3 minutes sometimes, I think it must be because of it being so precise. Are you using fertility friend? They do a charting course when you sign up which is really helpful, so is "taking charge of your fertility"
> 
> I'm still figuring things out myself but there are a few very knowledgable ladies on here for when you are stuck :)

Thanks! That is helpful to know. I'm sure it wasn't as long as it seemed, but probably more in my head than anything because I kept wondering if it was even on while I was waiting. And I was trying desperately to not move and hoping the beep wouldn't be too loud since my husband was still sleeping (we just got home yesterday from a holiday and are both soooo jet-lagged, but I took today off work, so I was trying really hard to not wake him up!). I did try it again later just to see if it took as long and it didn't seem to take quite as long. So we'll see tomorrow! Yes, I'm on FF and did the course. It was incredibly helpful. I'm a scientist so I love charts and data, so I'm kinda freakishly looking forward to charting!

My withdrawal bleed from the pill usually starts on Wednesday (when I take my last pill on Saturday), but I kinda feel like it's coming soon and I got a tiny bit of spotting today. So hopefully tomorrow might even be CD1 for me.


----------



## asdjkl12345

I just use a normal digital thermometer and it takes a maximum of 30 seconds. I think if it was any longer I would fall back asleep before it was done!


----------



## puppymom

MindU - mine take anywhere from 10ish seconds to 45 seconds or so. I always temp in the dark, usually half asleep! I press the button until I hear a beep, and then I hold it for a few seconds as I know it has to set up properly, before I put it in my mouth. Then I just wait until it beeps again. When it does, I press the button to shut it off right away and it stores it until I am awake enough to read it! The other day though, it felt like it took ages - I thought I had turned it back off before I put it in my mouth! lol


----------



## Broody85

Mine can takes ages too. I'm usually falling back to sleep when the beep wakes me back up :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

puppymom, I think we have the same thermometer. :) The Baby Mad one? This morning I temped at 4am because I was awake (ish), but I fell asleep waiting for the beep and nearly took it out before it had taken my temp. The reading was rather low, so I went back to sleep and temped at my usual time (5:45am). It was still low, but not as low as the first reading, so I think it was accurate. I do, however, think the battery is dying. Where can I get some teeny tiny batteries for my thermometer?


----------



## MindUtopia

Okay, ladies, perhaps this is a dumb question, but on FF, what do the coloured squares around the calendar days mean? I had assumed that the greenish ones meant possibly fertile days, the yellow predicted most fertile/ovulation days and the pink was when to expect AF/when to test. I did do the course and I know it explained this, but now I can't find that lesson. 

The reason I ask is that I started using FF just to chart AF since I was still on the pill (and even that is kinda meaningless, but I wanted to get used to inputting stuff). I did two cycles before this one and the green/yellow/pink days were pretty precise. I think I had 2-3 green days, one yellow, and one pink. So that seemed to make sense and be pretty clear. I just started AF this am, so today is my first real cycle and CD1. I went in to enter my temp, etc. but now like the entire month of May is covered in coloured squares! I have 3 green days, 5 yellow days, and 3 pink days! My cycles were slightly different the past two months (March was a day longer and April was a day shorter than usual). Is it just giving me really broad ranges because of the difference in cycle lengths? Or what does this all mean?


----------



## mrsswaffer

They're all predictions due to your last few cycles. Once you start charting for a longer time, they'll be more accurate. :)

Also, an update on my thermometer - I bought some batteries from Amazon from my bed! :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Oh, that's good to know. I plan to go by CM and CP more than anything, but I was hoping we would BD every day of my fertile period. But geez, I didn't think it would be 8 days long!! I was thinking more like 3-4 days. I love my husband, but I'm sure even he would agree our sex life is no longer of the 8 days in a row variety!! I think my vagina would fall off.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Haha! That made me LOL. :rofl:


----------



## puppymom

lol @ MindU! My chart doesn't have any coloured squares at the moment, but remember when it did... maybe just a VIP thing? 

mrsswaffer - I don't think I have the same brand as you, but it does sound pretty similar. Probably the exact same thing with a different name on it!


----------



## sarahfh

I didn't really sleep, but I just kind of laid in the same position half asleep all night, I did take my temp at the normal time but wasn't sure if I should put it on my chart or not?

My thermometer is just a cheapie non branded one, I'm thinking I may get a better one now I'm into the swing of it and sticking with it for now


----------



## MollyWeasley

MindUtopia: just underneath your calendar in FF where you see the coloured squares, you can click on Legend and it will explain the colours. It's giving you an average/predicted window which will be wider if your cycles have varied in length. FWIW, sex every 2 days during your fertile window is considered by many to be a good strategy - it's frequent enough to catch the window, and sperm count is higher after 48 hours than it is after 24.

Puppymom: the coloured squares are not a VIP thing - maybe your cycles are too irregular for FF to predict in advance your fertile window. =(


----------



## MindUtopia

MollyWeasley said:


> MindUtopia: just underneath your calendar in FF where you see the coloured squares, you can click on Legend and it will explain the colours. It's giving you an average/predicted window which will be wider if your cycles have varied in length. FWIW, sex every 2 days during your fertile window is considered by many to be a good strategy - it's frequent enough to catch the window, and sperm count is higher after 48 hours than it is after 24.
> 
> Puppymom: the coloured squares are not a VIP thing - maybe your cycles are too irregular for FF to predict in advance your fertile window. =(

Yeah, I thought they were a VIP thing too (I remember reading that somewhere), but I don't have the VIP membership and I've been using it a few months now so I would have thought the free preview would have run out by now. 

I actually really like the calendar view with the moon phases on it! Maybe my body adjusted itself when I stopped the pill a few years back because my cycle is now such that I should be most fertile on the full moon and getting AF on the new moon. Very cool.


----------



## MollyWeasley

The coloured squares (outline, showing predicted dates) appear in the future but disappear once I am past those dates. If I look back on a previous month I don't see the filled in colour dates (showing actual fertile days, etc). Perhaps the history/actual part is VIP.

I haven't seen the lunar view, sounds neat!


----------



## asdjkl12345

MindUtopia said:


> MollyWeasley said:
> 
> 
> MindUtopia: just underneath your calendar in FF where you see the coloured squares, you can click on Legend and it will explain the colours. It's giving you an average/predicted window which will be wider if your cycles have varied in length. FWIW, sex every 2 days during your fertile window is considered by many to be a good strategy - it's frequent enough to catch the window, and sperm count is higher after 48 hours than it is after 24.
> 
> Puppymom: the coloured squares are not a VIP thing - maybe your cycles are too irregular for FF to predict in advance your fertile window. =(
> 
> Yeah, I thought they were a VIP thing too (I remember reading that somewhere), but I don't have the VIP membership and I've been using it a few months now so I would have thought the free preview would have run out by now.
> 
> I actually really like the calendar view with the moon phases on it! Maybe my body adjusted itself when I stopped the pill a few years back because my cycle is now such that I should be most fertile on the full moon and getting AF on the new moon. Very cool.Click to expand...

So crazy about the moon! I thought it was interesting so I checked it out and mine says that I ovulate around the full moon and the new moon is right in the middle of my periods! So weird that happens!


----------



## sarahfh

Missed two days of temping but oh well. I'm still certain FF has my Ov date wrong though so not sure exactly when to expect AF, but thinking tomorrow or Monday. How is everyone else doing, it's a little quiet here lately!


----------



## duckduckgoose

I missed 4 days over our vacation. It's my first cycle off the pill and nothing seemed to be happening, so I figured we needed our vacation and why bother. Since I've been back I have a clear thermal shift. I have no idea which day I ovulated :shrug: , but it appears that I ovulated at some point on our vacation!! :happydance: Pretty exciting for me since it's my first month off the pill and I have the question of PCOS looming. Still never know what next month will hold. Praying my cycles go back to normal quickly!


----------



## puppymom

sarahfh said:


> Missed two days of temping but oh well. I'm still certain FF has my Ov date wrong though so not sure exactly when to expect AF, but thinking tomorrow or Monday. How is everyone else doing, it's a little quiet here lately!

Just sitting back waiting the many days until O comes again! I am sure FF had my O date wrong this past cycle, hence why my cycle had blue crosshairs. I changed the date to go with what I thought. It doesn't matter all that much this month anyway, because we're not TTC yet.


----------



## MindUtopia

I've actually been amazed at how stable my temps have been so far. I'm only on CD7 so obviously who knows what will happen the rest of this month, but it was really high the day I started AF (also I may have been at the end of fighting off an infection that day), then dropped a bit for the next 3 days (within .02 each of those 3 days) until AF ended, then dropped more to a stable lower temp the past 3 days since AF stopped. I'm really good in that I take it within about the same 10-20 minutes every day because I always get up at the same time even on the weekends or after a night out (we even went out drinking two nights in a row this weekend and they were still really stable!). I really thought they would be all over the place....maybe they are just waiting until later in the month to become all erratic!! :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm on day 35 of my first cycle off the pill. I can tell AF is coming. Just wish she'd get here already! I think I OVed this month, but my chart is all over the place and I didn't get any cross-hairs at all. I don't have OPKs yet.


----------



## sarahfh

I'm still sure FF has my Ov date off by one or two days so on 12 or 13dpo and judging by the big temp drop this morning AF will show her face tomorrow morning. On the plus side despite the longer cycle I have had a LP that is one or two days longer than previous ones which is good :)


----------



## puppymom

That's good to hear, Sarah! I always have long cycles, but am worried about doing anything to try and shorten it! As long as I'm ovulating right now, I won't worry any further... for now :)


----------



## Jennifer.

hubby comes back from deployment in July, I decided i'm going to start charting now to get the feel of my cycles! It's going to be my first time charting..kind of excited about it


----------



## MindUtopia

I just want to say that cervical mucus is an amazing thing. If some book hadn't told me to stick two fingers up there and check, I would never have known that all of _that_ could be up there! I just think it's amazing our bodies know how to do this and do it at the (well, hopefully) right times.


----------



## mrsswaffer

This cycle, I've been temping at more or less the same time in the morning (5:45am, because that's when I get up for an early shift), and I've noticed such a change in the range of my temps. I changed the battery in my thermometer yesterday, just to make sure the steadiness wasn't due to a low battery! It isn't. I didn't really care about when to temp before, and thought as long as I've had at least 3 hours sleep, it's fine. But now I'm going to stick to a set time (for as long as I can - in September, I'll be eligible to work nights! I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!). :)


----------



## MindUtopia

mrsswaffer said:


> This cycle, I've been temping at more or less the same time in the morning (5:45am, because that's when I get up for an early shift), and I've noticed such a change in the range of my temps. I changed the battery in my thermometer yesterday, just to make sure the steadiness wasn't due to a low battery! It isn't. I didn't really care about when to temp before, and thought as long as I've had at least 3 hours sleep, it's fine. But now I'm going to stick to a set time (for as long as I can - in September, I'll be eligible to work nights! I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!). :)

I find that now that I'm used to getting up at a set time to temp, I wake up just before that time anyway. Except for today because I woke up an hour early and really, really, really had to pee. There was no way of waiting to get up until later! So today was a little earlier than usual. But overall, I'm really hoping this makes it easier to get up in the morning too.


----------



## MindUtopia

If anyone is interested, this is actually a really helpful (albeit kinda disgusting, I'll admit) discussion of cervical mucus, with photos. 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/

Yes, it's a little yucky because I don't like seeing what comes out of other people's vaginas either, but it did help to confirm for me that I was really seeing what I thought I was seeing.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'll definitely read that. In TCOYF, there are some photos of CM too. Very educational!


----------



## sarahfh

After a 12-13 day LP AF is here after a much longer than normal cycle. Glad I got a longer LP though, nice to know that my body is capable of being normal! Now to take my new painkillers and find a hot water bottle


----------



## mrsswaffer

sarahfh said:


> After a 12-13 day LP AF is here after a much longer than normal cycle. Glad I got a longer LP though, nice to know that my body is capable of being normal! Now to take my new painkillers and find a hot water bottle

Aha! Congrats on the longer LP. Did you do anything different last cycle? I'm hoping my LP grows soon!!


----------



## sarahfh

Not that I can pinpoint, I was ill the days surrounding ovulation and I've been taking folic acid when I remember since the condom split earlier in the month, but that's it. I wonder if my body is just getting back in order a bit, I guess next month will tell me more. 

.


----------



## joo

MindUtopia said:


> If anyone is interested, this is actually a really helpful (albeit kinda disgusting, I'll admit) discussion of cervical mucus, with photos.
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/
> 
> Yes, it's a little yucky because I don't like seeing what comes out of other people's vaginas either, but it did help to confirm for me that I was really seeing what I thought I was seeing.

Although it was gross, thanks for sharing that link! This might sound a bit strange but I sometimes worry that I'm not 'normal' with my CM but seeing those pic I can see it's all fine :D

Anyway, I'm not charting yet but I just thought I'd check out the thread as once i get my AF back (came off bcp 3 weeks ago) I'd like to start charting.

xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl

My chart is completely weird this month. I'm sure I ovulated, but I think FF missed it. I've been waking up at odd times, sleeping badly, and spent a weekend in England somewhere in the middle. I think the restless sleep is also playing havoc with body temps. *sigh* Luckily I'm not actually TTC, so it doesn't matter much. 

And this is probably WAY TMI, but holy cow I have a LOT of watery CM at the moment. Waking up with my knickers virtually soaked - bleh! So weird! never had this before! What is my body up to???


----------



## puppymom

Blossomgirl said:


> My chart is completely weird this month. I'm sure I ovulated, but I think FF missed it. I've been waking up at odd times, sleeping badly, and spent a weekend in England somewhere in the middle. I think the restless sleep is also playing havoc with body temps. *sigh* Luckily I'm not actually TTC, so it doesn't matter much.
> 
> And this is probably WAY TMI, but holy cow I have a LOT of watery CM at the moment. Waking up with my knickers virtually soaked - bleh! So weird! never had this before! What is my body up to???

To be honest, I think your body is gearing up to ovulate now... based on your chart and what you're describing.


----------



## Blossomgirl

That would be weird. Cos I did have very stretchy EWCM on the days indicated on my chart. But hey... I'm open to new things! And an even longer cycle... why not?? :lol: I will try peeing on an OPK and see what it says. :mrgreen:


----------



## sarahfh

I'm going to second that you probably haven't ovulated yet, your temperatures haven't had a shift but you're probably gearing up to it. Your body may have tried earlier in the cycle but not managed due to travelling etc


----------



## MindUtopia

joo said:


> MindUtopia said:
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, this is actually a really helpful (albeit kinda disgusting, I'll admit) discussion of cervical mucus, with photos.
> 
> https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/what-cervical-mucus-looks-like/
> 
> Yes, it's a little yucky because I don't like seeing what comes out of other people's vaginas either, but it did help to confirm for me that I was really seeing what I thought I was seeing.
> 
> Although it was gross, thanks for sharing that link! This might sound a bit strange but I sometimes worry that I'm not 'normal' with my CM but seeing those pic I can see it's all fine :D
> 
> Anyway, I'm not charting yet but I just thought I'd check out the thread as once i get my AF back (came off bcp 3 weeks ago) I'd like to start charting.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

It was kinda gross, but yeah it was helpful. This might sound odd (and again, gross) but I kinda feel like creamy CM looks like snot when you have a bad cold. There is something about that color and consistency that just screams 'Infection!' to me, but it's reassuring to know that's exactly what it should look like and that it's healthy and normal.


----------



## Sideways 8

well ladies, looks like it's time for me to unsubscribe from this thread. I just got a surprise bfp. Found out when I was at the ER last night being treated for dehydration. Turns out I have HG. Yay.

Lovely meeting you all, if you want to keep up with me, stalk my journal. :)


----------



## MollyWeasley

Sideways 8 said:


> well ladies, looks like it's time for me to unsubscribe from this thread. I just got a surprise bfp. Found out when I was at the ER last night being treated for dehydration. Turns out I have HG. Yay.
> 
> Lovely meeting you all, if you want to keep up with me, stalk my journal. :)

WOW WOW WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS, that is FANTASTIC!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Do you know your EDD, or will it have to wait for a dating ultrasound since your cycles are irregular?


----------



## Blossomgirl

Sideways 8 said:


> well ladies, looks like it's time for me to unsubscribe from this thread. I just got a surprise bfp. Found out when I was at the ER last night being treated for dehydration. Turns out I have HG. Yay.
> 
> Lovely meeting you all, if you want to keep up with me, stalk my journal. :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!! Hope the HG lets up a bit though. :wacko:


----------



## MollyWeasley

What is HG? I thought it was a typo and you meant to write HCG, which of course is a good thing if you're pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## Blossomgirl

HG - Hyperemesis Gravidum. Morning sickness gone mad.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wowee!!! Nice one, Sideways 8!! :hugs: Sending lots of love.


----------



## Blossomgirl

You guys are kind of scary smart, you know that? 

just did an OPK, and it looks like this: 
https://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo86/blossomgirl_album/random/901fa0e7.jpg

Not quite positive, but also not what I'd expect for one week after expected ovulation. :haha: So you smart ladies must be right! I am SO impressed by your knowledge!

ETA: also just discovered EWCM. You ladies are so awesomely smart!


----------



## babydustpower

Ahhh charting, so much to learn but oh so necessary


----------



## Summer_millie

I've just started charting a few weeks ago and I thought I was due to ovulate about now but my temp hasn't really changed for a few weeks. It's always around 36 degrees c plus or minus one or two points. I was wondering how big the temperature shift is? Maybe I just haven't noticed it! Thank u x


----------



## puppymom

Sideways - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I will be stalking your journal for sure!

Blossom - glad we could be of help! Now lets hope your body actually ovulates this time!

Summer - you would expect a larger shift than that. Do you chart online? You should post your chart so we can share.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good morning! :) Pre-O dip alert!!! :p


----------



## sarahfh

Congratulations sideways! I hope you start to feel better soon though! 

AF *touch wood* isn't too bad this month, seems the mefenamic acid is doing its job at making her less painful and a little lighter :) had a little cry when she got here after all the "what if..." drama from the split condom, but oh we'll, life goes on eh


----------



## MindUtopia

mrsswaffer said:


> Good morning! :) Pre-O dip alert!!! :p

How big is your pre-o dip and when does it usually happen relative to when you ov? I had a bit of a dip and now I'm back up a little higher and starting to get some cramps (ovulation cramping?). I'm CD11 now.


----------



## Blossomgirl

puppymom said:


> Blossom - glad we could be of help! Now lets hope your body actually ovulates this time!

+ve OPK today. :thumbup: Means a 44/45 day cycle this time round. :dohh: This will frustrate me when we actually TTC!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

MindUtopia said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! :) Pre-O dip alert!!! :p
> 
> How big is your pre-o dip and when does it usually happen relative to when you ov? I had a bit of a dip and now I'm back up a little higher and starting to get some cramps (ovulation cramping?). I'm CD11 now.Click to expand...

Well, it was almost 0.3 of a degree (C) (see my chart - link in sig) but it's gone back to where it was before, today. I've had no +OPKs, just a tiny bit of EWCM today, so I'm still waiting! I usually get ov pains the day before ov is confirmed by FF. And, I haven't actually taken much notice of my pre-O temps before this cycle, so I'm not too sure what's normal for me, dip-wise!


----------



## Sideways 8

ok I couldn't stay away long :haha: Thanks for the well wishes. I actually haven't been sick since Monday night so I think it was a stomach flu and not HG. Regardless, I'm still in shock! Can't believe I ovulated though, my temps sure didn't indicate such. :wacko:


----------



## CatherineS

I'm thinking about charting (periods are really irregular, though, so don't know about OPK sticks). The only problem is I work shifts, so am up if working at about 5-5.30 in the morning, and I also do night shifts.

Would I be able to chart at all? Or is it totally the wrong way for me to go?

Thank you


----------



## BabyBean14

I have a similar question. I'm charting, but never seem to manage to do it at the same time every day. Either I sleep in, or my cat wakes me up 2 hours early. :wacko: Does that mean all my data is off? (FF seems to think so!)


----------



## MollyWeasley

Some ladies are able to chart successfully even with inconsistent times. Fertility Friend marks temps that are taken at an inconsistent time, but that doesn't necessarily make them unreliable. Within a couple cycles you'll figure out if the inconsistent times are an issue.

There's info on FF about inconsistent wake times and shift work in the Q&A section (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/).

BBT and shift work: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html

Same Time or 3 Hours Sleep: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Same-time-or-three-hours-of-sleep.html

Nightwaking: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Night-Waking.html

Honestly, give it a try and see how it goes. You may get a real nice clear temperature shift even with inconsistent temp times. If your first cycle temps are rocky throughout (it's normal for temps to be rocky during AF) then maybe try temping vaginally - it may give you more consistent temps even with inconsistent wake times.


----------



## sarahfh

Although my shifts are not overly varied I start work anywhere between 7am and 6pm so can be up anywhere between there, what I did prior to charting was work out a time that I would have had 3-4 hours sleep (7am for me) then set an alarm to chart for then, if I'm not at work until later I just go back to sleep. If the cat wakes me up or anything too early I take it when I first wake up. 

Like has been said, the best thing to do is try it and see how it goes, you may notice a time you are usually able to temp at :)


----------



## CatherineS

I have no time when I am definitely going to be asleep. I'll give it a go though, see how it works out. I'm working this weekend, but will have to go shopping Monday.


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls :wave:

I feel like iv not posted on here for ages. How are you all?

Huge congratulations to sideways, I bet that was a shock :happydance:

iv been really bad at charting this cycle. I got very drunk on sat night and didn't even get in til after 7am (my usual temping time) so I missed Sundays temps, then I went away on Monday and just got back tonight. Sharing a room with my mam made temping a bit difficult! However, I'm pretty sure I ovulated either Sunday or Monday :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I haven't posted on here in ages...things are a bit up in the air at the moment what with hubby's impending redundancy/looking for a new job, so we're not sure we'll be able to start TTC in August like we planned. Hopefully he will get a new job in plenty of time so our plans won't be affected, but I've taken my ticker off my sig so I'm not always looking at it...:cry:

Have stopped the B6 just for the rest of this cycle, as pretty much as soon as I oved the pH of my lady bits went haywire and I'm so sore (sorry TMI :blush:)...I've had it before and it improves when AF arrives, so I actually want my LP to be as short as possible this cycle! I'm 5dpo today, and my temps have been abnormally stable, lol.

It's hard carrying on charting when I'm not sure if we can start TTC, but since we're using FAM for contraception, I can't stop! I'm trying not to worry about it all, but I'm just a born worrier so I go from being really positive to really negative many times a day.

I just want to be pregnant already! :brat:


----------



## sarahfh

I'm so sorry MrsEleflump :( I hope hubby manages to find a new job soon so you don't have to change plans too much. 

Hayley its nice it hear from you, glad you had a good weekend :) how are things with the ex atm?


----------



## Broody85

Just the same really. We have cut contact until he is finished uni now. We MIGHT meet up after but we will see. I really miss him but I guess I just need to go through the motions really. Thanks for asking :hugs:

Mrs.E, I hope your OH can find a job soon and you don't have to put off TTC for too long :hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, have you seen my ovulation? :p I can't find it. The latest I've ov'd is CD18, and that's tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a +OPK today!


----------



## Summer_millie

Hi everyone. I've just started temping and I think Im getting a bit confused... Could really use some help! I've been taking my temp every morning as soon as I wake up so hopefully they should be accurate readings. 

I can't see any temperature rise though? I had some cramping that I thought was ovulation cramping a few days ago when me temp went up slightly but it hasn't really gone up very significantly!! I hope the link works below to my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c51e7

Any advice would b really appreciated, thanks girls! X


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hi Millie, 

Your chart looks fine to me, you're not looking for any massive jump...mine usually go up from 36.30-36.40 to 36.60-36.70, so a jump of about 0.3 of a degree, which looks not too different from what you have on yours. Are you using a thermometer with one decimal place? If you can get one with two, you will find that your temps are more accurate and your chart won't look as 'flat'. And the more data you feed in, the better, so if you start recording your cervical mucus too, FF will have more to work from in calculating your ovulation date, so you yourself can be more sure about it.

Are you charting to conceive or prevent at the moment, or just practicing for TTC? I only ask because if it's for prevention, I'd use a couple more signs (CM, opks etc) before relying on it ;)

Have a look at a few of our charts in this thread (most of us have them in our siggies), and you will see yours looks ok :) You did ov quite early this cycle (do you have short cycles? If not, FF may be wrong, as the luteal phase is never usually longer than 16 days, though can vary from 10-16), but from temps alone, it does look like you have had a temp rise :) 

Hope that helps, and welcome to charting :D


----------



## Summer_millie

Thank u so much that's really reassuring, I was starting to worry I wasnt ovulating! That's a really good to tip about recording two decimal places, my thermometer does give the reading to two decimal places I was just rounding it up so will stop doing that!

I've just started charting to practice for when we ttc, I need to be a bit more detailed about recording all the other info.

Is there a way to get fertility friend to tell u when you've ovulated? I wasn't sure what the different colours on the chart meant either?M

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Blossomgirl

If FF detects ovulation from your chart, it puts big red crosshairs on that date, but it only does so 3 days after you OV. I guess so it can be sure. After all, you could get what I had this month - all the signs and symptoms, and then no ovulation, only to actually ovulate a week or so later. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

The red crosshairs mark your ovulation date, so the vertical line marks your ovulation day, and the horizontal line is your coverline. The coverline doesn't mean anything, it just helps you to see the difference between your pre-ov and post-ov temps - most of your pre-ov temps will be below the coverline and most of your post-ov temps above it. The different colours are: green for your fertile days and red for your AF, and a sort of pale yellow for luteal phase days.

I would recommend doing the charting course that FF provides, it's really useful in getting to know all the bits of your chart and how it all works :D


----------



## puppymom

I use a thermometer with only 1 decimal place and can see the changes well, but I also temp in F... I find that makes a difference. When using C definitely go with 2 decimal places.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Summer_millie said:


> Thank u so much that's really reassuring, I was starting to worry I wasnt ovulating! That's a really good to tip about recording two decimal places, my thermometer does give the reading to two decimal places I was just rounding it up so will stop doing that!
> 
> I've just started charting to practice for when we ttc, I need to be a bit more detailed about recording all the other info.
> 
> Is there a way to get fertility friend to tell u when you've ovulated? I wasn't sure what the different colours on the chart meant either?M
> 
> Thanks again :hugs:

You got solid crosshairs showing you (most likely) ovulated on May 1, CD11 for you. That's what the red vertical line means.

Your chart looks great! Definitely record 2 decimals since you have them available on your thermometer and your chart will be even more accurate.

You'll notice also that the chart counts how many DPO (days post ovulation) you are - to the right of your ovulation day.

I highly recommend visiting the Education section of Fertility Friend as it explains a lot. There's also a downloadable (free) ebook in pdf form that you can read.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tutorials.html


----------



## puppymom

Oh FF.. thank you for thinking that my body would ovulate on day 10, but that is just not something my body does. Yes, there was a wacky dip early on... but trust me... I have not ovulated yet, so please take away those crosshairs. Thank you - that is all!

hehe


----------



## Broody85

At least u have some crosshairs :haha: I'm positive I ovulated 12/13 days ago and AF is defo on her way but iv been rubbish at temping this month so no crosshairs so now my statistics are gonna be all out grrrrrrr!

I'm sure you will get new crosshairs when you ovulate :)

ETA: just realised Iv got some but I think mine are on the wrong day x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Puppymom, I think if your temp dips below the coverline again tomorrow your crosshairs will go away...it did that to me last cycle, told me I'd oved on CD9 :wacko:

I think I'm CD1 today or tomorrow...haven't decided yet, lol. I think tomorrow though, I haven't had much in the way of cramps, and AF normally announces herself unmistakably that way. I think at the moment it's just heavy spotting.

Back on the B6 tomorrow, also...now my LP is just about over, my pH imbalance seems to have righted itself. GP told me it was probably BV and gave me antibiotics, but I'm not so sure of that.

Been at work all day so just had a cuppa, and now waiting for the bath to be ready, then dinner of veggie sausages and pasta in a red wine and redcurrant jelly sauce :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, I had BV about 8 or 9 years ago. It's not nice at all! I was put on Metronidazole for it. :)

I'm happy with my chart so far, this cycle. My temps are staying significantly higher than my pre-ov temps, which makes me happy! A nice classic shape! Now to have a more average length LP. :p


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Yeah, I had metronidazole...urgh...he didn't take a swab (he didn't even see me, it was a phone consultation), and he said it was most likely BV. But all the descriptions of BV I've found say that there's a distinctive smell, and I didn't have that at all. Before when I've had the same thing, bicarb in the bath fixed it but it didn't help this time, so maybe it was something different. Who knows? :shrug:

Your chart does look like all kinds of awesome :D I hope you get your longer LP this cycle!


----------



## puppymom

Hayley - it looks like FF put your crosshairs there because you listed EWCM... generally you wouldn't have that if you had already ovulated. 

I know those crosshairs would go away - although I would love if I actually ovulated earlier than normal, but I don't think it'll happen!


----------



## Broody85

Well AF still hasn't arrived so no doubt she will tomorrow when iv got work all day :( maybe ff was right after all as AF tomorrow would mean my usual 12 day LP :shrug:


----------



## sarahfh

I've not been great at temping either this month, had a lot of weird shifts again so keep sleeping through my alarm, but never mind. 

Think my body is attempting to produce EWCM but not sure yet. 

This cycle is probably going to be a bit wonky though as stress is going to be high, looking for a new job, OH looking for a new job, moving house and area etc. We are hoping to move back to Derbyshire though nearer family and stuff, but depends where the work is for OH.


----------



## Broody85

Ohhhhh that does sound stressful Sarah, fingers crossed it goes smoothly for you and you can both find something quickly :)

My AF still hasn't arrived which is strange as I was sure I ovulated on the Sunday. I do have a stinking cold ATM tho so I'm not sure if that could delay things? At least it didn't arrive for work over the weekend tho. I'm only in tomorrow night then off for 2 days :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Cor, Sarah, that is a lot going on. Make sure you take care of yourself. :)


----------



## sarahfh

Thanks, I will do :) my eczema is baring the brunt of the stress at the moment, it's playing up badly, but never mind. Once we're moved I need to transfer doctors so I can have my investigative laparoscopy which I'm dreading, but I know it's for the best


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, I can't believe it! DH has told me he wants to officially NTNP from now!!! Yessssss!!!!!


----------



## sarahfh

Ooo congratulations! Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## puppymom

yay, mrsswaffer!! I am so excited for you and am going to be following your journal very closely! My DH has pretty much offered the same, but I just can't get myself to pull it sooner for some reason... there's that little hope of a job offer in September that I want to wait for. We'll see though!


----------



## Broody85

mrsswaffer said:


> Girls, I can't believe it! DH has told me he wants to officially NTNP from now!!! Yessssss!!!!!

Eeeeeek, good luck hun :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks girls. :)

So, today, looking at my chart, it looks rather triphasic! However, this cycle, DH and I used condoms in my fertile window. Also, I have got a horrible cold today (hence the temperature). I've been POAS anyway. :p AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## alin3boys

Hi ladies not sure if posted here before i had a break from charting and soya last month but back on it this month but kids lost my thermometer so not done temps.

I got my peak this morning on my cbfm cd 13 and think i just got positive opk (what u think)also have ewcm,h/o/s cervix

mrswaffer good luck hun chart looks fab are you sure none escaped lol

broody sorry af got you hun,i also have 12 luteaul phase
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0289.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsswaffer

Definitely a positive OPK, love. :)

It would be nice if they had escaped, but I'm positive it hasn't happened this cycle. I started spotting today - I'm sure AF will show tomorrow, right on schedule. But it does mean that we can properly start NTNP now. :)


----------



## sarahfh

So after the crazy long (for me) cycle last month, I ovulated on CD14 this month. My body is so confusing! I think maybe stress and being ill last month must have impacted ov a bit. All being well I will get another 12-13 day LP again though.

I have to say, with all the moving and new job stuff going on the broodiness has eased off which is both odd but also a little nice in some ways. I was starting to get a little sad that I felt like that with no real idea of when we will TTC.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Sarah, I agree it was probably stress that delayed ov for you last month and it sounds like things are back to normal. Glad to hear you're feeling the broodiness ease up. Hope the new job and new place to live are both going well!

After 1 cycle off charting and "NTNP" I'm charting again. I missed it! Also, I could've saved a test if I'd known what my chart/temps were doing last cycle. It was actually much more stressful to not temp/chart. :shrug:

Hope you don't mind me checking in from time to time... I miss you ladies, and don't feel like I fit in with the charting gang in TTC.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm staying in here while we NTNP , Molly, and I'm pretty sure I'd miss charting I'd I stopped too! I think we'll have to wean ourselves off of it when we don't need to chart anymore! :)


----------



## sarahfh

For the ladies TTC/NTNP I noticed today that first response are buy one get one free in superdrug if you want to stock up :) 

My chart is being a little odd for post ov but oh well, I'm sure it will sort itself out lol. Normally less rocky and a little higher temps, but I have felt cold a couple mornings so maybe it's that


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Urgh, my chart is totally deranged just now :( Temp back to normal this morning but for the past few days I've had a bit of a high temperature. My urticaria has flared up REALLY badly, pretty much covered all over, with bruising, hot and cold flashes, night sweats, and joint pains, and my antihistamines (piriton, fexofenadine, ranitidine) are not working. I'm on prednisolone now, and hoping that's going to knock it down, but no effect yet. 

Just need to wait and see if the antihistamines will affect my CM, as I know sometimes they can dry you up...I've never paid attention to the CM aspect of 'drying up' though...anyone know if the steroids will affect my cycle?


----------



## Blossomgirl

@MrsEfelump: No idea about the influence of steroids (prednisolone) on CM. I've never noticed my antihistamines making any difference to CM, though. But then, I don't take very high doses. 

I have a TMI question, again. Not sure this is the right place for it, but I don't know where else to ask. :wacko:

I've never tried to determine cervix position for charting. Don't think I'd actually know what I'm feeling up there anyway! :blush: But this morning I thought I'd try and see what I could feel. And now I'm worried. Basically inserted my finger as far as it would go, and felt a small, hard pea-sized lump up there. What could that be? Is it normal? Should I be worried, or making an appointment with my doctor? Hope someone here can help. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Blossomgirl, if the lump was on your cervix, it could be a nabothian cyst. It's basically just a blocked gland on your cervix and it's perfectly normal. I have them from time to time. There's nothing wrong with you if you have that - it'll disappear with time, you might get more eventually. I can't say mine have ever been 'pea-sized', though, they're smaller than that.

If it wasn't on your cervix, or was painful or anything else that you're worried about, you can always go and get checked to put your mind at rest :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thank you for that. It's probably just a harmless cycst then. I'll check it occasionally to make sure it's not getting bigger or anything, and if it bothers me at any point, I'll get it checked. :) 

Thanks again. :)


----------



## Summer_millie

Hi ladies,

My fertility friend free VIP membership is coming to an end and I was wondering if anyone has paid to upgrade to VIP membership? Would you recommend upgrading or does the free version give me enough info to keep charting accurately? Thank u :flower:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I definitely recommend it. :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

The free version gives you enough of the features to be able to chart properly, so you don't *need* to have VIP membership...but if you can get a discount on it (they do cut-price VIP membership offers all the time) it's well worth getting the VIP, especially if you're used to it :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh yeah, I got a discount when I bought my year. I can't remember exactly how much I paid, but it was about 40% off (or more). :)


----------



## puppymom

I don't have the VIP membership, and am quite used to going without it. Once in a while they give it back to me for free for a few days, and offer the discounted membership. Maybe once I am actually TTC, I would consider it?


----------



## alin3boys

I just bought 3 months for £10 something,didn't want 6 months as hoping to be pg before then lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Their little ploy worked on me. I got used to the fun VIP features during my first month and promptly bought in for a year. If you get PG during your FF membership, you can transfer over to their pregnancy sister site. I got a discount too and it seemed like a good deal to me! :thumbup:


----------



## duckduckgoose

Check out their facebook page too. I wasn't going to get the VIP membership, but I got a great deal from the FB page so I went for it!


----------



## Summer_millie

Thanks everyone for your advice, I am pretty used to the all singing and dancing VIP membership so will probably end up upgrading! Great tips on the discount though, I'll look into it. Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls, how are you all doing? I hope your all enjoying this lovely weather we have been having (UK). It would seem that this weather may have had a crazy effect in my temps as they have been really low these past few days. Has anyone else found this? My friend suggested that maybe its my bodies way of trying to stay cool? Who knows!?!


----------



## puppymom

Hayley,

The weather is nice and warm here too, and although I am sure I have ovulated, I also have been having low post-ovulation temps... I am curious to see if they stay low for my entire LP or if they go up in the next day or two. I had a slower than normal rise last month as well, but this month is even slower.


----------



## Broody85

Oh yeah, yours are really quite low still arnt they. But I agree it looks like you have defo ovulated. This mornings temp makes me wonder if I may be ovulating now but if u look at previous cycles I doubt it very much. Plus iv not seen any EYCM yet. It's so strange isn't it!


----------



## puppymom

Yeah, I have dips once in a while that make me think I may have an earlier than normal ovulation, but never any such luck! 

I also chart using TCOYF, because I like to compare the charts seeing as I have the book and it has given me a cover line and ovulation date... needless to say, I am assuming I have ovulated, but will have to see what the next week brings!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I don't know WHAT my temps are doing at the beginning of this cycle! I think the heat at night is affecting them. :wacko:


----------



## MollyWeasley

Yikes, those are a little wild. Looks like they might be settling down now into a pre-O low level though.

As for me, huge temp rise this morning, my most convincing one yet. I'm actually fairly certain I ovulated late evening on CD14 as that's when I had the sharpest ovulation pain, and had no pain on CD15. It would make sense that there wouldn't be enough time for a temp rise on CD15 since it would only be 10 hours or so past ovulation. FF will mark CD15 as O day and I'm fine with that - close enough.


----------



## mrsswaffer

FF usually marks my ovulation day as the day after I get my pains. :)


----------



## puppymom

MollyWeasley said:


> Yikes, those are a little wild. Looks like they might be settling down now into a pre-O low level though.
> 
> As for me, huge temp rise this morning, my most convincing one yet. I'm actually fairly certain I ovulated late evening on CD14 as that's when I had the sharpest ovulation pain, and had no pain on CD15. It would make sense that there wouldn't be enough time for a temp rise on CD15 since it would only be 10 hours or so past ovulation. FF will mark CD15 as O day and I'm fine with that - close enough.

Very often the pains are actually a day or two before you ovulate, as it's a sign that your body is preparing for it.


----------



## Broody85

Eeeek, look at my chart! I wonder if it will keep going up and I have actually ovulated at a "normal" point in my cycle. Although going on CM I highly doubt it! x


----------



## sarahfh

Woo I had an almost text book cycle. Day 14 Ov with a 13 day LP. Unfortunately AF is no kicking my bum big style :( 

Contemplating going back on the pill after my investigative surgery, I know it will be a couple years before we are TTC and I think once we move and I get some sort of a life back my broodiness will ease off so being on the pill will be better. Not decided yet though, it's something that I will think about over the next few months


----------



## MollyWeasley

puppymom said:


> MollyWeasley said:
> 
> 
> Yikes, those are a little wild. Looks like they might be settling down now into a pre-O low level though.
> 
> As for me, huge temp rise this morning, my most convincing one yet. I'm actually fairly certain I ovulated late evening on CD14 as that's when I had the sharpest ovulation pain, and had no pain on CD15. It would make sense that there wouldn't be enough time for a temp rise on CD15 since it would only be 10 hours or so past ovulation. FF will mark CD15 as O day and I'm fine with that - close enough.
> 
> Very often the pains are actually a day or two before you ovulate, as it's a sign that your body is preparing for it.Click to expand...

Yeah, so far for me I've had the sharpest ov pains right on ovulation day every cycle, but everyone is different. I've read the theory is that the pain is the follicle bursting. I don't even officially record it anyway though - only in the notes for myself. I don't think FF puts much (if any) weight on ovulation pain when pinpointing ovulation. It seems to rely on temp and cm even if other signs are contradictory.

I'm certainly not going to override FF because of ov pains. Chart is very clearly showing CD15 as ov day and it doesn't make a difference to me anyway.


----------



## MollyWeasley

Broody85 said:


> Eeeek, look at my chart! I wonder if it will keep going up and I have actually ovulated at a "normal" point in my cycle. Although going on CM I highly doubt it! x

It could be the start of something! It's possible to have W the day after O, or you could've O'd on CD14... ah but I guess based on your previous chart you should have a lot more days of EWCM before O. I see.

Can't see back farther than 1 previous... have you O'd around CD13-14 before?


----------



## Broody85

No, since coming off the pill at the very end on 2011 I have had 3 full cycles with iv being on CD28, 34 then 36. I think it would be very unusual if this is O for me. Iv seen the tiniest bit of EWCM but not even enough to record. 

I didn't know why it only shows 1 previous chart. Do u know how to change it?


----------



## MollyWeasley

Broody85 said:


> No, since coming off the pill at the very end on 2011 I have had 3 full cycles with iv being on CD28, 34 then 36. I think it would be very unusual if this is O for me. Iv seen the tiniest bit of EWCM but not even enough to record.
> 
> I didn't know why it only shows 1 previous chart. Do u know how to change it?

Yeah, probably not O yet then, but you never know. Bodies are weird sometimes.

With the basic FF membership you can only share 2 charts on your share page. By default it shares your most recent two (but you can change which two to share). If you have the VIP membership you can share more.


----------



## Broody85

Ahhhh I see, I'm not bothered about having VIP. I think if I was TTC anytime soon then I might but not just now.


----------



## sarahfh

This cycle is my 6th cycle charting :) so that's nearly 6months of using FAM, pretty impressed with myself actually :)


----------



## Broody85

What's FAM?


----------



## sarahfh

Fertility Awareness Method, just means charting to avoid pregnancy


----------



## Broody85

Ahhhh right, I see. It's pretty cool how taking your temp every morning can help you prevent pregnancy :)


----------



## sarahfh

I know, and CM too. I was worried I would mess it up, but so far so good :)


----------



## duckduckgoose

My post o temps seem to be lower this month too! Are you ladies still experiencing this? It is only my second month charting, but when I do the chart overlay my pre-o temps are identical but post o temps for this month are much lower :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

My chart is still wacky... I thought I ovulated, but now I'm not so sure. Either my pre-o temps are high, or my post-o are really low. We'll see what the next couple of days bring. I guess there's also a chance that this is turning into an anovulatory cycle, but seeing as my cycles are always long, I'm not accepting that yet!


----------



## Summer_millie

Help please ladies! This is my second mont of charting and it seems all over the place! I'm really confused as it looked like I was about to ovulate a few days ago but I haven't had any crosshairs! Last most I ovulated on the 1st of the month.

Could you please take a look and let me know your thoughts? The link is below:




My Ovulation Chart


I hope the link works I'm not sure if I copied it right??


----------



## sarahfh

I'm on CD8 and still haven't taken my first temp of the cycle, oops! Must start tomorrow so I have enough temps to see a shift!


----------



## puppymom

I think my actual O may finally be coming up... my temps are starting to settle down nice and low... here's hoping this length of cycle isn't going to become a pattern.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Looks like we're all having wacky cycles this time...

Does anyone have any bright ideas on mine? I had masses of thin runny EWCM from CD19-21, but never quite got a positive opk, though I did have one that was as near as you could get without being positive, I think that was CD20-ish. SInce CD21 I still have EWCM in that it's stretchy, but it's thick and there's much less of it. I don't see a definite temperature shift, although my temps are now in my post-ov range, and most importantly for me, I haven't felt any ov pain. I usually have BAD ov pain for a day or so, have done every cycle for the past year or so. 

But, I've been ill this month, the urticaria still hasn't gone away, and I've finished my steroids. So my temps have been fluctuating and have been a bit higher/more erratic than they would usually be. I was on the steroids from CD6-12, so you can see that they brought my temperature down and then it started rising again once I'd finished them. I've also been taking a lot of co-codamol, as being ill has also involved headaches from hell, and joint pains, so the tablets may have masked any ov pain.

FF thinks I may have oved on CD13, but I had VERY fertile CM up to CD21, so not so sure about what FF thinks! I had a bit of spotting on CD21 but that was directly after BD-ing.

I'm still making hubby pull out as I can't confirm an ov date, but it's driving me nuts not knowing when to expect AF! I'm amazed at how reliant I am on charting now :haha:

So yes, opinions please, ladies?


----------



## mrsswaffer

The paracetamol in co-codamol will also bring your temperature down, hun, so that may be why your temps haven't quite shifted.

I'm having a similar problem, though I haven't been taking paracetamol. I had a positive OPK on CD13 and felt ov pains throughout the morning on CD14, with a negative OPK. I expected to ovulate on CD15 (as I usually get my pains the day before ov), and my temp just hasn't shifted. FF seems to think I ovulated on CD12, which I think is a bit ridiculous. I'm certain it didn't happen that early, and I'm not quite sure where it got that impression from! :p


----------



## puppymom

So my wacky cycle may be coming to an end... but not positive yet. Some light spotting today and really just want my full on AF to come! Who actually wishes for that?! The odd thing is, this is the exact day I would have expected AF to come had I ovulated on the day I thought I did. However, I am assuming that I did not ovulate, as I had no obvious temperature shift. Hmm...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Puppymom, I hope you get your AF soon, your cycle looks like it's being a proper pain :/

It definitely looks like you've oved now, Bex :D

Still no idea what's going on with mine. I'm now '14DPO' according to FF, well, for me, there is no such thing as 14DPO! I think I am at most 8DPO, and probably less, if it's happened at all! CM has really dried up now, and my boobs have started to become tender in the last couple of days, which makes me think it's happened, but still no clear temp shift. I also just want to see AF so I can get started on a new, hopefully more normal cycle!


----------



## puppymom

Yeah, I would guess more like day 17 or 19 for your O - especially considering you had eggwhite all along then.

As for me, still spotting. In fact, it was so light yesterday that I don't even know if I should be considering it that. I don't know if AF is coming - it doesn't feel like it, and my temps are still low. Ugh!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, I ov'd on CD14, I just haven't had 3 higher temps yet. Yesterday, I put in today's temp and tomorrow's at 36.4, and FF changed my ov date to CD14 (full crosshairs). :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh yay, crosshairs Bex :D

Well, I am spotting today. It's only just started, but there are definite AF-type cramps. My temp has dropped, too, so I reckon AF is coming. I normally spot for a couple of days before AF, so that would put me around 9-11 dpo at the moment, which would make ov at CD17-19. I'm going with CD19, (so today = 9dpo, not 15dpo) because I had definite EWCM until around then. 

Roll on next cycle, lol!


----------



## toffee87

I'm back to charting :) I have the FF app on my phone, but the alarm hasn't been going off grrrrr.


----------



## sarahfh

So, six months after stopping the pill and I finally have some consistent EWCM! Whoop. Shame I may have to go back on the pill in a few more months lol


----------



## Gunnhilde

It is my first month really charting my temperature and on a website instead of paper. I went to input my temp this morning and it asked if I wanted to adjust it because it was taken an hour earlier than the last one. I took both when I first got up in the morning. Are you supposed to adjust it if one was taken at 7 am and the other 6 am?


----------



## alin3boys

you supossed to take at ame time every morning or ff will ask if you want to adjust


----------



## puppymom

Gunnhilde - you should take it at the same time every morning for the most accuracy. I will put in the time I took it at if I feel that there is a need for adjustment. Otherwise, I usually don't even bother changing the time (even if I took it half an hour later), and just input my temperature. I find that as long as I had a good sleep, this doesn't tend to have too much of an impact on my temps.


----------



## puppymom

On another note... still no ovulation for me. Although I have been having the very slightest spotting the last few days, I am still not putting it at a new cycle because I don't feel that it was enough to do so. So, saying that, there's a possibility that my chart may go on FOREVER! lol Either way, we'll keep plugging away to see what comes of it.


----------



## Gunnhilde

alin3boys said:


> you supossed to take at ame time every morning or ff will ask if you want to adjust




puppymom said:


> Gunnhilde - you should take it at the same time every morning for the most accuracy. I will put in the time I took it at if I feel that there is a need for adjustment. Otherwise, I usually don't even bother changing the time (even if I took it half an hour later), and just input my temperature. I find that as long as I had a good sleep, this doesn't tend to have too much of an impact on my temps.

It adjusted it up 0.1, but I don't think it really matters. It is kind of hard to take your temp at the same time every day when you have a LO.

@Puppymom I just came off a 44 day cycle so I know how that feels.


----------



## toffee87

I'm hoping I'm late to ovulate this cycle-otherwise AF is due around my wedding. That would be HORRIBLE!


----------



## sarahfh

Do you know when you ovulated? Fingers crossed for you! 

I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month. It seems my body isn't going to do the same thing every month! I thought I may have ov'd but FF still hasn't given me crosshairs. I'm getting some cramping today, wondering if my body tried to ovulate but hasn't yet?


----------



## puppymom

Sarah, I would say that you have ovulated. If you compare your temps to those of previous months, you're in the post ov range. I would bet that FF is not giving you crosshairs, because you don't have enough data in your chart. FF can't determine a coverline because it needs a certain number of days in a row, whereas you really only have 3 days worth of temps at a time.


----------



## toffee87

I think my body is trying at the moment, but as long as I don't come on next week, I don't mind!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Girls, if you missed it, I got my :bfp: on Tuesday! AF was due today and hasn't shown. DH and I are ecstatic. :)


----------



## toffee87

Congrats :-D xxx


----------



## calliebaby

sarahfh said:


> Do you know when you ovulated? Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I have no idea what is going on with my chart this month. It seems my body isn't going to do the same thing every month! I thought I may have ov'd but FF still hasn't given me crosshairs. I'm getting some cramping today, wondering if my body tried to ovulate but hasn't yet?

I agree...i think that you have ovulated. I would guess around cd11 or cd12. Hard to say though with so many days missing. Either wait until AF shows and adjust your ovulation day, or play around a bit (add in a couple temps where they are missing and/or add ewcm to cd11 and cd14). See what happens. You can always change it back to how it is. It might help inform you a bit though. :thumbup:


----------



## Kerjack

Ooo can I join you girls. I just started temping like 5 days ago. lol
But I am unsure of how to get a link of my chart in my sig, help?


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats Mrs. Swaffer! :D


----------



## puppymom

Kerjack said:


> Ooo can I join you girls. I just started temping like 5 days ago. lol
> But I am unsure of how to get a link of my chart in my sig, help?

When you are on your chart page on FF, go to the top right hand side of the page and click on:
- Sharing

Then, under that menu, find where it says Charting Home Page, and under that, click on:
- Get Code

You will want to use the bb chart code, and you can just copy and paste it into your signature, when you customize it (under User CP, here on BnB).


----------



## sarahfh

I don't think I ovulated as early as CD11/12 but I am fairly sure I have as my boobs are so sore and my temp is up, I think it's more like 13/14 the I ov'd based on my pain, had really horrible cramps and EWCM on CD12 and 13, then back to creamy on CD14. Never got a positive OPK but got a fairly dark one on CD11. 

My other tracker has me at 4DPO right now, but it's usually not the most accurate or reliable.


----------



## toffee87

sarahfh-how do you get the image of your chart into your sig? x


----------



## sarahfh

Go to Sharing the "get code" and it's there under chart thumbnail :)


----------



## Kerjack

Wooo! I got some crosshairs! haha. First time, tis a little exciting.


----------



## alin3boys

woohoo kerjack officially 3dpo,hope the 2ww not to stressful hun,im 6dpo and its really dragging this month lol


----------



## toffee87

I think I have laid, very late though (I'm happy-didn't want my period on my wedding day!)


----------



## sarahfh

I've given up trying to work out when I ovulated and am just going to watch out for the big temp drop rather than anything else for AF. Got used to being able to tell 10 days in advance when she would arrive lol!


----------



## Kerjack

Boo FF took my crosshairs today as I got a super low temp today. I have no idea what's going on with my chart:(


----------



## MarineAngel

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this long thread but, does it matter when you record your CM? I chart my temp in the morning, do I record my CM at the same time, or can it be any time throughout the day?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

MarineAngel. you should record the most fertile CM you had that day, so e.g. if you had creamy in the morning and EWCM in the evening, record EWCM. It's a good idea to check it a couple of times a day, including once fairly late on.

Bleeeegh, AF had pretty much left the building last night, just a tiny bit of spotting, but she's back  what is going on???


----------



## MarineAngel

Thanks. I'm a complete newbie when it comes to charting. I only started this morning :haha:


----------



## JessinChi

I actually started charting seriously a few months ago. The first couple of months, I just took my temp whenever I woke up, and it was all over the place! (I forgot a lot too) Month 1 I could see a slight shift, Month 2 was full of missing temps and all over the place. So month 3 (now) I have set my alarm for the same time every morning (weekends included... ugh!) BUT I am starting to see a pattern work out, which is great. I guess when we are TTC it is something I will have to take seriously. Right now I am just doing it as part of a birth control method, and to be sure that I am ovulating normally. Does everyone else have to be diligent about when they get up, or am I the only one who's temp appears to be very time sensitive?


----------



## Gunnhilde

JessinChi said:


> I actually started charting seriously a few months ago. The first couple of months, I just took my temp whenever I woke up, and it was all over the place! (I forgot a lot too) Month 1 I could see a slight shift, Month 2 was full of missing temps and all over the place. So month 3 (now) I have set my alarm for the same time every morning (weekends included... ugh!) BUT I am starting to see a pattern work out, which is great. I guess when we are TTC it is something I will have to take seriously. Right now I am just doing it as part of a birth control method, and to be sure that I am ovulating normally. Does everyone else have to be diligent about when they get up, or am I the only one who's temp appears to be very time sensitive?

I let the TCOYF app adjust my temps because I can not get up at the same time every morning. If you take a peek at my chart you'll see that with the exception of one morning...they are pretty regular. :coffee: I use temp shift as a confirmation of ovulation but the CM is more important to me at least.


----------



## alin3boys

can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me if they think my drop in temp could be implantation,had some cramping around midnight last night and this morning and felt nauseus this morning to

thanks


----------



## JessinChi

Gunnhilde said:


> JessinChi said:
> 
> 
> I actually started charting seriously a few months ago. The first couple of months, I just took my temp whenever I woke up, and it was all over the place! (I forgot a lot too) Month 1 I could see a slight shift, Month 2 was full of missing temps and all over the place. So month 3 (now) I have set my alarm for the same time every morning (weekends included... ugh!) BUT I am starting to see a pattern work out, which is great. I guess when we are TTC it is something I will have to take seriously. Right now I am just doing it as part of a birth control method, and to be sure that I am ovulating normally. Does everyone else have to be diligent about when they get up, or am I the only one who's temp appears to be very time sensitive?
> 
> I let the TCOYF app adjust my temps because I can not get up at the same time every morning. If you take a peek at my chart you'll see that with the exception of one morning...they are pretty regular. :coffee: I use temp shift as a confirmation of ovulation but the CM is more important to me at least.Click to expand...

Interesting! So the TCOYF app changes your temp based on what time it was taken? That's really good to know! I will keep doing mine religiously at 7AM as long as I can, but nice to know for the future. I just want to chart a few cycles really well to better understand my body and cycle, and make sure everything looks normal. I am following the CM pattern for birth control though. 
 
Question for anyone about CM (TMI maybe!)- I rarely get any in my underwear or outside of my v. I typically have to insert a finger towards the cervix to extract it. Is this normal, or does it mean I am not producing enough? (When I go inside there is definitely a good amount... it just seems to stay there!)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

alin3boys, it could be implantation, it's the right time for it...but I quite frequently get a big dip around that time in my cycle and I'm not TTC yet, never been pregnant. There's no way to tell for sure if it was implantation until you get a BFP :)

Jess, yes, that's quite normal I think, I am the opposite to you in terms of quantity, but I prefer to check my CM at my cervix because it's most 'current' there, if you see what I mean? Some people just don't produce a lot, some people have loads. As long as you have some internally, it doesn't matter if it never makes it to the outside - you want it at your cervix when the time comes to TTC anyway, not in your knickers ;)

AFM, the spotting/light AF seems to have stopped now, haven't properly checked my CM today but earlier on it was sort of eggwhitey, which is normal for me after AF leaves. Still a little bit crampy, but I think (hope!) that's more to do with IBS than an extended AF.


----------



## Blossomgirl

I disagree with FF about when I o'd this month. Weird. FF thinks it was on CD26. I personally think it was on CD24 or 25. Guess we'll see who was right when AF arrives. Had some spotting, mild nausea and cramping this morning, but that seems too early by all guesses. *wish my body came with CLEAR instructions, and could send me text messages to let me know exactly what's going on!*


----------



## alin3boys

Lol blossom that would be fab especially if tells you your pg lol


----------



## puppymom

Blossom I would guess you O'd on the 25th, as that was your last day of EWCM. FF is probably putting it on the 26th because that temp is still below the cover line. It has happened to me a few times as well!


----------



## Kerjack

Boo! I thought I was 7 dpo today, but apparently my cross hairs got changed and now I'm only 3 dpo. Oh well I was kind thinking FF got it wrong considering I had got ewcm after it said I ov'd. My chart is probably so out of whack because I'm not super consistent when it come to taking my temp at the same time every morning.


----------



## Gunnhilde

This is my first cycle charting in a while and I think I'm beginning to see why I'm having longer than normal cycles. If any of you have the TCOYF book... I am the stress chart on p.335. My body just geared up for ovulation and my cervix went up and opened and then back down without ovulating. :growlmad:

I am exciting to see that the TCOYF online app just starting calculating my patch rule (4 day count after creamy) for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Summer_millie

I everyone, just wondered if any of you lovely ladies could give me a hand interpretting my chart this month? Weve been ttc since friday and i know i should post this in the ttc but its massive and a bit scary so I'm going to try and stay here as long as possible, hope you don't mind and this post doesn't offend anyone :dohh:

The thing is we started ttc on Friday which was cd 13 and we have :sex: everyday since. Last month I ovulated on Cd18 but think it was probably more like cd15 as that's when I had egg white (sorry TMI!). Anyway I'm a bit confused about my temperatures, they started to rise on Cd13 but dropped quite significantly today. My link to my chart is below:

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c51e7/">My Ovulation Chart</a>

I suppose I'm trying to figure out if we need to keep :sex: for the next few days as I can't figure out if I've ovulated yet. I had stomach cramps on and off yesterday which is normally quite a good signal that've o'ved. Any advice would really be appreciated!! Thanks a lot :hugs:


----------



## Gunnhilde

@ Summer if you BD in the days leading up to your EWCM and then when you had EWCM, then you've got some chance. I would assume that you O-ed already if you are TTC. If it were me I would keep BD anyway, because it just fun. ;)

Not that I know enough about it, but I think your temperature is supposed to stay up if you are pregnant. Maybe give it a few days and see?

Here, take a look at these pregnancy charts: https://www.tcoyf.com/media/g/pregnant/default.aspx

Here is someone whose temp dropped and then went up again: https://www.tcoyf.com/media/p/1581548.aspx


----------



## Summer_millie

Thank u those charts are really helpful. I don't know if we gave timed it right this month so am not going to get my hopes up too much :( I think next month I'll get some ovulation testing kits so we can make sure we time it right. Fingers crossed though :)


----------



## sarahfh

How is everyone? Been rather quiet round here lately :) hope everyone is just too busy BDing haha


----------



## puppymom

Summer, I'm not sure that you did ovulate yet, by looking at your chart. Depending on what your temps do in the next couple of days, it may have been on CD 20. What are your cycles normally like?

Sarah - I have been trying not to obsess as much lately! However, I am on summer holidays now so will have more time to be on here.. not that I need to be. How are things with you?


----------



## sarahfh

I'm okay just very stressed so expecting a wonky cycle this month. We are moving house in about a week, maybe two, and I am trying to job hunt too. The new house is in the area we want to be in and is a rent to buy scheme, so our first step towards getting our own hme :)


----------



## zoomlentil

Hi all, I've just started charting and was hoping to catch myself o-ing this month to get to know my cycle a bit more. I started temp charting as soon as my thermometer arrived at cd13 (see my sig) and started using those little ov pee sticks on cd13 as well. It started off with only the control line but on cd16 I got a clear test line, albeit faint. I thought o was on the way but the next tests got fainter and fainter! I've attached a photo. 

For the last few months before I started temp charting, I noticed EWCM between cd16 and cd19, so assumed that was when I o'd. Do you think I could be o'ing late this month or have I missed it altogether? I'm really confused!

I'm cd19 right now.

https://i46.tinypic.com/35i7vo8.jpg

edit to add that I have noticed no EWCM this month - in fact I'm drier than I've ever been in months, go figure.


----------



## alin3boys

The line is supposed to be as dark as or darker than the test line for a true positive,yours looks fainter,see what your temp does in next 2 days you could have ov cd 17


----------



## puppymom

zoomlentil said:


> Hi all, I've just started charting and was hoping to catch myself o-ing this month to get to know my cycle a bit more. I started temp charting as soon as my thermometer arrived at cd13 (see my sig) and started using those little ov pee sticks on cd13 as well. It started off with only the control line but on cd16 I got a clear test line, albeit faint. I thought o was on the way but the next tests got fainter and fainter! I've attached a photo.
> 
> For the last few months before I started temp charting, I noticed EWCM between cd16 and cd19, so assumed that was when I o'd. Do you think I could be o'ing late this month or have I missed it altogether? I'm really confused!
> 
> I'm cd19 right now.
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/35i7vo8.jpg
> 
> edit to add that I have noticed no EWCM this month - in fact I'm drier than I've ever been in months, go figure.

I would say you have not O'd yet - what are your cycles normally like?


----------



## puppymom

Kerjack said:


> Boo! I thought I was 7 dpo today, but apparently my cross hairs got changed and now I'm only 3 dpo. Oh well I was kind thinking FF got it wrong considering I had got ewcm after it said I ov'd. My chart is probably so out of whack because I'm not super consistent when it come to taking my temp at the same time every morning.

Out of curiousity, are you currently TTC? I'm asking as you're 14 DPO and still no temp drop... in a few more days, I'd be testing!


----------



## zoomlentil

puppymom said:


> zoomlentil said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've just started charting and was hoping to catch myself o-ing this month to get to know my cycle a bit more. I started temp charting as soon as my thermometer arrived at cd13 (see my sig) and started using those little ov pee sticks on cd13 as well. It started off with only the control line but on cd16 I got a clear test line, albeit faint. I thought o was on the way but the next tests got fainter and fainter! I've attached a photo.
> 
> For the last few months before I started temp charting, I noticed EWCM between cd16 and cd19, so assumed that was when I o'd. Do you think I could be o'ing late this month or have I missed it altogether? I'm really confused!
> 
> I'm cd19 right now.
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/35i7vo8.jpg
> 
> edit to add that I have noticed no EWCM this month - in fact I'm drier than I've ever been in months, go figure.
> 
> I would say you have not O'd yet - what are your cycles normally like?Click to expand...


To be honest I don't really know yet, hence why I've started charting. When I came off the pill six months ago my consequent cycles were, respectively: 24 (EWCM cd16/17), 32 (EWCM cd 16/17), 30, 26 (EWCM cd 15/16), 31 (EWCM cd15/16), 28 (EWCM cd17/18/19 & 24). 

I was thinking last night and remembered that this month I started taking pre conception vitamins and raspberry leaf tea. Do you think this could have changed my cycle up somewhat?


----------



## puppymom

I don't know that the prenatal vitamins would change your cycle much, but don't know much about raspberry leaf tea. Your cycle could just be adjusting still from coming off the pill - mine is never the same each month. I wouldn't go by EWCM though, as that's not always consistent. It's possible that you're having an anovulatory cycle as well - or just a long one. Charting will help you figure that out though - keep it up!


----------



## zoomlentil

I was losing hope for a while but then I got this!

https://i45.tinypic.com/e7girn.jpg


So that means hopefully I will o in the next 24-36 hours. Shame I can't utilise it though! I wanted to log this somehow in my ff chart but where do I put it? The options I have are OPK, Ferning Test, OVWatch and Monitor. Is it any of those?


----------



## alin3boys

Hi zoom if you click on opk and select positive it will come up as a green square with a + on your chart data


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies.. I have decided to start charting :) I did it before when TTC dd1, but didnt last long as I got BFP first try (and only started charting on CD13!)

Anyway, I have my thermometer being delivered today and Im a bit excited... I dont even know why haha! I think I am on CD14 atm, cant really remember when AF came, bt this was my first proper period since having LO... as I have been on Depo and Coil (which fell out) so I would like to start getting to know my body/cycles again! Hope you dont mind me joining you :D


----------



## puppymom

zoomlentil said:


> I was losing hope for a while but then I got this!
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/e7girn.jpg
> 
> 
> So that means hopefully I will o in the next 24-36 hours. Shame I can't utilise it though! I wanted to log this somehow in my ff chart but where do I put it? The options I have are OPK, Ferning Test, OVWatch and Monitor. Is it any of those?

Yep, I'd say that's a positive! It's OPK (ovulation prediction kit). You should expect to see a temp rise in a day or two!


----------



## zoomlentil

puppymom said:


> zoomlentil said:
> 
> 
> I was losing hope for a while but then I got this!
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/e7girn.jpg
> 
> 
> So that means hopefully I will o in the next 24-36 hours. Shame I can't utilise it though! I wanted to log this somehow in my ff chart but where do I put it? The options I have are OPK, Ferning Test, OVWatch and Monitor. Is it any of those?
> 
> Yep, I'd say that's a positive! It's OPK (ovulation prediction kit). You should expect to see a temp rise in a day or two!Click to expand...

yaay! :D

talk about late though! that will see me o-ing around cd 22/23! :shrug:


----------



## puppymom

zoomlentil said:


> puppymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoomlentil said:
> 
> 
> I was losing hope for a while but then I got this!
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/e7girn.jpg
> 
> 
> So that means hopefully I will o in the next 24-36 hours. Shame I can't utilise it though! I wanted to log this somehow in my ff chart but where do I put it? The options I have are OPK, Ferning Test, OVWatch and Monitor. Is it any of those?
> 
> Yep, I'd say that's a positive! It's OPK (ovulation prediction kit). You should expect to see a temp rise in a day or two!Click to expand...
> 
> yaay! :D
> 
> talk about late though! that will see me o-ing around cd 22/23! :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh gosh, that's nothing compared to me! I always ovulate at least that late -- don't look at my chart from this month though... no idea what's going on!


----------



## Blossomgirl

It's been ages since anyone posted here.... have I missed something?? Are you guys all ok?? I have a question I need help with....


My chart for this month... I've had a positive OPK yesterday night and this morning, but my temps don't make sense at all. It has been very hot here the last few days (and nights). Could that be influencing my body temps? And for the first time I decided to properly keep track of CM while it's eggwhitey (usually I don't - only check when my body temps also seem to be indicating OV will come soon), and OMG - it seems to be eggwhitey for ever! More than a week now - does anyone else have that? There's no way I'm actually truly fertile for all that time, right??


----------



## puppymom

Hey Blossom! The temps could definitely be impacting your waking temps a little bit, but you'll still see a shift. You usually do not see that shift the day you get your positive OPK though, so I'd expect to see it today or tomorrow. In terms of fertile quality CM - yes, having it that long is okay and it can mean you're fertile that long (i.e. the sperm can live in fertile CM for up to 5 days). Good luck and ask any questions you need!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm not charting anymore, because I'm pregnant, but I'm totally up for helping anyone who has questions. Charting certainly helped me catch the egg, and also with the FAM method for a couple of months before getting pregnant.

I agree with puppymom - your temps won't shift until ovulation has happened. OPKs pick up the LH surge that happens before ovulation. Sometimes, I would have a positive OPK, a negative one the day after, and then a temp shift the following day (or even the day after that!).


----------



## duckduckgoose

Hi blossomgirl,
I get EWCM for quite a long time each cycle. The last 4 months of charting it has been for 7-10 days. Usually the amount increases dramatically right before O, but I do have smaller amounts for a number of days.


----------



## toffee87

Congrats Mrsswaffer :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks ladies. :) Temp shifted up this morning. I just seemed to have missed the pre-O temp dip, but I'll attribute that to the weather. :)

Congrats, Mrsswaffer! :)


----------



## puppymom

Just remember as well, Blossom, that not everyone has that pre-ovulation dip every month (some people never see it), so no worries there!


----------



## sarahfh

I never get a pre ov dip, sometimes my temp rises a little the day before, so don't worry about no dip. I really need to buy more OPKs and get back into the habbit of doing them, got a bit sidetracked what with moving house


----------



## Broody85

Hi girls, I haven't been on here in AGES (well this thread) so just thought I would call in and say hi :waves: how are you all? I'm excited today coz I THINK I may have just ovulated and it's in a relatively "normal" time frame (CD 20) whereas it's been CD 45 etc all of the other months. Although this is typical coz it means I'm gonna get AF just as I start a new job :dohh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ahh, bad timing for AF. but yay for normal-timed ovuation!! :happydance:

I've gotta say, I miss charting and peeing on OPKs. Though the little kicks I keep feeling make up for it. :)


----------



## Broody85

Awwww that must be so nice! I bet you can't wait to meet your baba. Ate you going to find out the sex? 

I'm slightly concerned about my crazy cycles tho. There is no real pattern to them and I've been off the pill for 9 months now? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Give it a bit more time - maybe it's levelling out now? :shrug: If it doesn't, see your doc. :)

No, we're not going to find out - my scan is 4th October. :) DH wants to, but I want it to be a surprise. I don't mind having unisex bits until he/she arrives - we can always buy things after the birth, and I'm sure we'll get lots of presents from the family. :)


----------



## Broody85

Yeah I agree. I don't think I would find out. I like seeing newborns in whites and bright unisex clothes. I was in boots the other day snooping at the baby clothes :dohh: and they had the most gorgeous cream "bear" snowsuit and the cutest bear hat and mittens. I really wanted to buy them :haha:


----------



## toffee87

I don't know whether we will find out. I'll be impatient, but will also want to wait hehe x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohh, I've seen that snowsuit in Boots. My mum wanted to buy it when we saw it, but I thought we possibly wouldn't use it in February, and when December came around we wouldn't need unisex stuff. Though, with our weather, I wouldn't rule out needing it in Feb! :p


----------



## Broody85

Yeah it is really thick. Tbh I wonder if you would EVER need it it was that thick! I would have still bought it tho coz it was so cute haha. Maybe you could get a more light weight one if baby is due in Febuary. It will still be quite cold then. I remember 3 years ago we had loads of snow in Febuary x


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi there ladies, me again...


I'm 14dpo today. Usually AF arrives on day 13 for me. Like clockwork. I had spotting between day 11 and today, which is normal for me, but nothing else. I have had seriously tender bbs this month, for longer than usual (they're still tender, and it usually stops by 10dpo, if I even get it, which isn't often). Als had major sore gums this month, on one side of my mouth, which apparently could be related to my cycle? If you check my chart, my temps over the last 3 days are weird. We did BD once this month, but according to FF it was the day after Ov, and we used a condom. 

Anyway, after all that... can anyone think of an explanation as to why I'm late (for me), and why my temps etc are so weird? I did POAS (just to check) today, and it was a BFN. So I'm very confused.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm not sure why, but your temps haven't dippped yet, so I guess you've just got a different LP this cycle. :shrug:

Sorry I don't have an explanation. :( I know it's frustrating. Maybe your temps will come down tomorrow morning, and AF will show up.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks. It's just really weird. I've had a 13day LP every single cycle since I started charting. Meh. Just my body throwing me off. And it sure picked a great day for it. My best friend in the entire world had her beautiful baby girl this morning. And I am so incredibly thrilled, and I am already head over heels in love with my honorary niece, but I have also cried a lot of tears today. So happy, but so incredibly heartbroken at the same time. :( And feeling so guilty for feeling the way I do! :( So my body teasing me is REALLY not helping!!!


----------



## puppymom

I think you didn't actually ovulate until day 25 - which would explain the day difference. You had ewcm the day after FF says you ovulated, and generally you wouldn't have any after ovulation (should be dry, or fairly dry). Also, you usually ovulate a day or two after a positive opk, not the day of... so maybe your body is right on track?!


----------



## Blossomgirl

I wondered about that at the time. I think I Ovd on day 25 too. But then, according to my usual LP of 13 days AF should still have arrived yesterday, and there's still no sign of her this morning. However, my temp dropped to the coverline this morning, so maybe? Spotting stopped completely though. Had spotting on about 11dpo to 13dpo (or 10 to 12dpo if you consider Ov to have happened on day 25), and it stopped completely the last 2 days. Ah well... I guess it's simply a question of wait and see.


----------

